# MacBook ne redémarre pas, impossible d'exécuter S.O.S mon disque dur est-il mort ?



## mmmad (12 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

Mon Mac Book (vieux modèle, de 2010 ou 2009), qui jusque là marchait parfaitement, s'est subitement figé hier. Je l'ai forcé à s'éteindre, après quoi il a été impossible de le redémarrer : il lançait un démarrage, l'écran s'allumait, il faisait le bruit du lancement, et quand la progression affichait à peine 25% il s'arrêtait brutalement.
Après quelques recherches sur ce forum et ailleurs, j'ai redémarré en mode "Recovery HD" (en maintenant la touche ctrl+R enfoncée), et là quand j'essaie de faire appel à l'utilitaire de disque j'ai ce message "Exécution de S.O.S sur "Macintosh HD" : Le processus a échoué, si possible, sauvegarder les données de ce volume".
Est-ce que cela signifie que mon disque dur est mort ? Comment récupérer les données qui sont dessus ? Et que faire ensuite ?

merci bcp pour votre aide (je ne connais rien à l'informatique...)


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2018)

Bonjour *mmmad
*
Démarre les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (ou *OS X*). Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dans le volume desquelles sont montés en lecture & écriture des dossiers du *recoveryOS* sur lequel tu démarres. Elles s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre des captures d'écran -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration logique de ton disque.


----------



## mmmad (13 Avril 2018)

Salut Macromaniac,

merci pour ta réponse ! Voici ce que cela donne : 



```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            249.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk14
-bash-3.2#
```


c'est grave, docteur ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

La partition du volume de démarrage -->

```
2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            249.2 GB   disk0s2
```


est d'un type standard : *Apple_HFS*.

Pour étoffer les informations > passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil info disk0s2
diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
```


la 1ère affiche un tableau d'informations sur la partition et son volume

la 2è lance une vérification du système de fichiers *jhfs+* générateur du volume (c'est un *S.O.S.* en ligne de commande > réduit à une vérification sans tentative de réparation des erreurs trouvées)

Poste les 2 tableaux retournés ici.


----------



## mmmad (13 Avril 2018)

Alors, voici la première : 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk0s2
   Device Identifier:        disk0s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0
   Device / Media Name:      Customer

   Volume Name:              Macintosh HD

   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Macintosh HD

   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Owners:                   Enabled

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              EBC91F7E-99ED-3BD2-9F52-7390AC284CB1
   Disk / Partition UUID:    B1AFCE2E-1F2D-444D-B376-91A924716231

   Total Size:               249.2 GB (249199591424 Bytes) (exactly 486717952 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:        68.9 GB (68936294400 Bytes) (exactly 134641200 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          No

   Solid State:              No

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## mmmad (13 Avril 2018)

et la deuxième 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
Started file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Invalid extent entry
The volume   could not be verified completely
File system check exit code is 8
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8: POSIX reports: Exec format error
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

Bon ! - le bilan est tout fait -->


cette ligne du 1er tableau : 
	
	



```
Read-Only Volume:         Yes
```
 révèle que le volume *Macintosh HD* est verrouillé au montage en mode "lecture seule" (au lieu de "lecture & écriture"). Il est donc irréparable et non réinstallable.


cette ligne du 2è tableau : 
	
	



```
File system check exit code is 8
```
 montre que la raison du verrouillage au montage du volume *Macintosh HD* en "lecture seule" > consiste en une corruption (= erreurs graves) du système de fichiers *jhfs+* - lequel est la structure logique génératrice du volume.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk0s2
```


la commande instruit le remontage du volume *Macintosh HD* sur sa partition

=> quel est l'affichage retourné ?


----------



## mmmad (13 Avril 2018)

Aïe... je comprends que c'est une mauvaise nouvelle... j'espère qu'il y aura qd même un moyen de récupérer le contenu ?

voici le retour après la dernière commande :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil mount disk0s2
Volume Macintosh HD on disk0s2 mounted
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

Voici la bonne nouvelle -->

```
Volume Macintosh HD on disk0s2 mounted
```


le volume *Macintosh HD* est bien remonté (mais toujours en lecture seule). Son contenu est donc lisible > et une commande du Terminal peut cloner son contenu dans le volume d'un DDE USB.

Tu as *180 Go* de données dans *Macintosh HD* --> as-tu un DDE USB avec dans les *220 Go* d'espace libre ?


----------



## mmmad (13 Avril 2018)

Ah ok !
j'ai un DDE USB mais je ne sais pas combien il reste de place dessus, et par ailleurs c'est celui où je fais des sauvegardes (sauf ces dernières semaines...), du coup je me dis qu'il vaut peut-être mieux le laisser ) l'écart de tout ça... je vais aller acheter un DDE USB (je suis au Japon, tous les modèles sont compatibles, si je prends pour Mac ? cela ne va pas poser de pb ?)


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

N'importe quel DDE USB fait l'affaire. Il suffit de ré-initialiser le disque.


----------



## mmmad (13 Avril 2018)

ok, a priori c'est bon, je suis équipée !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

Est-ce que tu veux dire que tu as ton DDE sous la main ?


----------



## mmmad (13 Avril 2018)

oui. 
Je dois partir dans 10 minutes mais si tu veux tu peux m'expliquer la procédure


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

Attache le DDE au Mac > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau. Sans lui je ne vois rien et je ne peux rien dire.


----------



## mmmad (13 Avril 2018)

ah, ok ! (pardon, je suis trop pressée de savoir mes données au sec... )

Est-ce que dois d'abord éteindre mon ordinateur avant de brancher le DDE ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

Non pas --> attache ton DDE en "live" > passe la commande > poste le tableau.


----------



## mmmad (13 Avril 2018)

le voici : 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            249.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk14
/dev/disk15 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk15
   1:               Windows_NTFS TOSHIBA EXT             1.0 TB     disk15s1
-bash-3.2#
```

Je dois m'absenter, mais merci déjà pour ce que tu as fait jusqu'ici !!
à plus tard


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

D'accord : à plus tard.


----------



## mmmad (13 Avril 2018)

je suis de retour


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

Et je suis connecté.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone disk15
```


la commande initialise le disque du DDE : table *GUID* > format *jhfs+* > nom de volume *Clone*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## mmmad (13 Avril 2018)

super!
voici le résultat :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone disk15
Started erase on disk15
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Formatting disk15s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Clone
Initialized /dev/rdisk15s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk15
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

Parfait. Alors hop ! opération clonage.

Passe d'abord la commande :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir pendant l'opération ; elle passe sans commentaire

Passe ensuite la commande :

```
cp -av /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/* /Volumes/Clone
```


mets *"Macintosh HD"* aves des *""* ; pas d'espace entre *HD"* et */** ; un espace entre* /** et */Volumes---*

la commande clone *Macintosh HD* dans *Clone*

une ligne s'affiche par fichier copié

la copie suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers

=> si tu vois un défilé de lignes démarrer à l'écran > c'est que le clonage est lancé. Attends jusqu'à l'arrêt du défilé et au retour de l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* en signal de complétion. Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance. Préviens quand tout est fini.


----------



## mmmad (13 Avril 2018)

ok compris ! je lance...


----------



## mmmad (14 Avril 2018)

Hello,

c'est bon, tout est copié (ça l'est déjà depuis un petit moment mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de me connecter).
J'ai quitté le Terminal après la fin de la copie.
Sachant que je dois m'absenter pour une petite semaine, est-ce que je peux rééteindre mon ordi en attendant la suite (si suite il y a ?)
merci bcp!
m


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H /Volumes/Clone
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume *Clone*

Poste le tableau pour vérification.

----------

La suite des opérations se résume aux « *3 R* » : *R*eformater > *R*éinstaller > *R*écupérer. Tu peux bien sûr éteindre du Mac. 


de combien de temps disposes-tu avant de partir ?


----------



## mmmad (14 Avril 2018)

Voici la tableau :


```
-bash-3.2# df -H /Volumes/Clone
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused     ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk15s2   1000   193G   807G    20% 47113766 196992900   19%   /Volumes/Clone
-bash-3.2#
```

Ah, j'aime bien l'existence de ces 3 R : cela sous-entend qu'il est possible de reformater et donc de réutiliser le disque dur ?

Là je n'ai plus bcp de temps, je dois me lever dans 5 heures pour partir (ici c'est bientôt minuit...)
du coup je te dis à bientôt et merci encore!


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2018)

Il y a *193 Go* de données copiées dans le volume *Clone*. Donc pas de problème concernant la sauvegarde des données.

Pour le processus des *3 R* --> tu n'as pas le temps en 5 heures d'effectuer l'opération. Tu peux donc éteindre ton Mac.


tu n'auras qu'à refaire signe dans ce fil quand tu seras de retour > pour l'effectation des *3 R*.


----------



## mmmad (22 Avril 2018)

Hello !
Je suis de retour, prête pour la suite des opérations 

ah oui, et j'avais une question : est-ce que les choses qui étaient sur le bureau ont aussi été copiées dans le Clone ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2018)

mmmad a dit:


> est-ce que les choses qui étaient sur le bureau ont aussi été copiées dans le Clone ?




bien sûr ! --> dans le dossier *Desktop* de ton compte copié dans *Clone*.

----------

À présent > il convient de reformater le volume *Macintosh HD*. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```


respecte les espaces ; mets *"Macintosh HD"* avec des *""*

la commande reformate le volume

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## mmmad (23 Avril 2018)

ok, voici ce que cela donne :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 232 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2018)

Le formatage est bien passé. Finalisation du sauvetage à présent (ce qui va prendre du temps) -->


*a)* dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" --> à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* reformaté > ce qui va donner une installation propre.

*b)* en fin d'installation > une page te propose de récupérer des données --> coche la case : "*À partir d'un autre Mac ou d'une sauvegarde Time Machine*" > et choisis le volume *Clone* en "source". L'«Assistant de migration» va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > des applications > des réglages --> n'exclus rien et lance. S'il te propose en chemin une mise-à-jour d'iTunes --> refuse > car ça plante la migration. Une récupération par l'«Assistant de migration» est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ré-ouvrir ta session à la fin.


----------



## mmmad (23 Avril 2018)

Entendu, c'est partii !


----------



## mmmad (24 Avril 2018)

.... eh bien figure-toi que ÇA MARCHE !!!
merci mille fois Macromaniac pour ta patience et ta disponibilité  ! Tu es un vrai MacGiver 

Je ne sais pas s'il y a des choses à faire pour éviter que ça se reproduise..? Là un message m'a proposé d'utiliser le Clone comme base de sauvegarde Time machine, est-ce que tu penses qu'il vaut mieux le faire ?

Encore merci en tout cas !
m


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2018)

Content pour toi.

Tu peux effectivement te servir de ton DDE pour sauvegarder le volume de démarrage. Comme il y a une importante disproportion de taille (*250 Go* pour *Macintosh HD* vs *1 To* pour *Clone*) --> tu pourrais re-partitionner le disque du DDE afin de ne réserver qu'un volume à la sauvegarde > un autre pouvant te servir à stocker manuellement des données.


----------



## Gabriel38 (7 Mai 2018)

Bonjour
Je reposte dans ce sujet sachant que j'ai exactement le même problème sur m


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2018)

Salut *Gabriel
*
Est-ce que tu peux détailler ton problème ?


----------



## Gabriel38 (7 Mai 2018)

Bonjour


macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Gabriel
> *
> Est-ce que tu peux détailler ton problème ?



Bonjour
J'ai le même problème avec mon MacBook pro. (Macbook qui s'éteint, barre de chargement aux 3/4)
Disk0s2 I/O error

J'ai voulu refaire la même procédure que tu avais donné.

Mais lorsque j'execute la commande
Diskutil mount disk0s2
J'obtiens
Volume on disk0s2 failed to mount

La partition System correspondant à disk0s2 apparaît également grisé dans l'utilitaire de disque...

Je suppose que mon DD est mort et plus moyen de récupérer les données...?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2018)

Je te propose dans un 1er temps d'effectuer ce standard -->

- démarre sur la session de secours > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre des captures d'écran -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ce tableau montrera la configuration de ton disque. J'ai toujours besoin de pouvoir "visualiser" en premier lieu la forme logique d'un disque.



Gabriel38 a dit:


> Je suppose que mon DD est mort et plus moyen de récupérer les données...?




ça dépend. Poste d'abord le tableau. On pourra tester ensuite une solution de la dernière chance qui a déjà marché dans un cas de corruption du système de fichiers du volume.


----------



## Gabriel38 (7 Mai 2018)

Salut macomaniac
Le problème c'est que dans mon cas, je n'arrive même pas à me connecter à Internet à partir de l'aide en ligne.

Je voulais te poster le code, mais il me sort LOCALIZED STRING NOT FOUNDmardi 2 janvier 2001.

Certainement que mon MacBook pro n'est plus à l'heure, du coup il arrive pas à se connecter au net à partir de l'aide en ligne...


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2018)

Prends une photo (ou plusieurs) du tableau et poste-la ici.

il arrive, en effet, que Safari ne fonctionne pas dans certain cas de démarrage sur un OS de secours.


----------



## Gabriel38 (7 Mai 2018)

Je te mets la photo sachant que c quasi similaire à celui de mmmad précédemment


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2018)

Je vois : volume intitulé *System* > format *jhfs+* standard.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
```


la commande vérifie (sans réparation) le système de fichiers *jhfs+* générateur du volume

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Gabriel38 (7 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois : volume intitulé *System* > format *jhfs+* standard.
> 
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2018)

Le système de fichiers *jhfs+* comporte des erreurs > raison pour laquelle le volume *System* ne peut pas être monté.


je suis toujours très réticent à lancer une commande de réparation à destination d'un système de fichiers suffisamment corrompu pour que le volume qu'il gère ne monte pas. Car ce type d'opération peut augmenter encore plus le vrac du système de fichiers.

Je te propose au contraire le redémarrage suivant -->


va à *Menu*  > *Redémarrer* > tiens aussitôt pressées les 2 touches *⌘S* (*cmd S*) = démarrage en mode *Single User* (utilisateur unique *root*). Attention ! tout se joue sur ce démarrage > en ce qui concerne tes chances de récupérer les fichiers du volume *System*

le démarrage en mode *Single User* se fait sur un volume monté en mode "lecture seule" > sans que les services de l'OS ne soient démarrés par le serveur *launchd*. C'est donc un démarrage en mode "mineur" --> qui donne une chance à un volume dont le système de fichiers est corrompu > de se trouver monté et partiellement démarré

Est-ce que tu vois s'afficher un écran noir > sur lequel défilent des lignes de logs de démarrage blanches ? --> si oui > à l'arrêt des lignes > tu dois voir s'afficher l'invite de commande :

```
root#
```


si ce n'est pas le cas > tu forces son affichage en pressant une fois la touche "Entrée" du clavier

=> décris ton expérience de démarrage. Si tu as bien l'écran noir (qui est un Terminal plein écran de *root*) --> prends une photo et poste-la ici.


----------



## Gabriel38 (7 Mai 2018)

J'ai eu l'écran noir avec les logs de démarrage et puis c'est parti en couilles total...
Il est en boucle infini...
Encountered error(22)
Encountered failure(22)
Cannot mount root errno = 19
Mount (74) failed


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2018)

Pas de veine. Tu peux éteindre de force ton Mac (pression continue sur le bouton d'alimentation).

Puis le rallumer et redémarrer sur la session de secours avec *⌘R*. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil repairVolume disk0s2
```


la commande tente de réparer les erreurs trouvées dans le système de fichiers

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Gabriel38 (7 Mai 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide
Voici le résultat, rien d'inchangé...


----------



## Gabriel38 (7 Mai 2018)

Je pense que le disque dur est mort là non? Ou tu as encore quelque chose à te proposer?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Pas sûr qu'il s'agisse d'un problème matériel (disque ou nappe SATA). Ça peut être simplement logiciel : le système de fichiers définissant le volume qui se trouve bloqué par des erreurs graves. Il suffit alors d'un reformatage (= suppression du système de fichiers actuel > recréation d'un neuf définissant un volume vide) --> pour recréer un espace où tu pourras réinstaller un OS.

Le seul problème est la perte des données qui étaient recelées dans le volume.

- est-ce que tu ne peux plus démarrer avec *⌘R* sur l'OS de secours du disque ?


----------



## Gabriel38 (8 Mai 2018)

J'ai fait cmd+r comme tu l'as dit
Çà me lance Internet recovery
(Je sais pas trop si c normal, avant il me semblait avoir le choix entre 2 disques de démarrage)
Le seul problème c'est que ça mets un certain temps pour charger.
Mais à priori je peux toujours aller aux utilitaires macOS.

C'est peut-être effectivement un problème logiciel, avant de planter, j'avais des messages avast antivirus me signalant je crois une erreur, mais je n'y ai pas trop prêté attention...


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Dans le Terminal > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques retournés --> que je voie à quoi il ressemble.


----------



## Gabriel38 (8 Mai 2018)

Revoici le tableau


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Rien n'a changé dans la configuration du disque interne.

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil mount disk0s2
```


qui monte le volume *System* sur la partition *disk0s2*

=> poste le retour.


----------



## Gabriel38 (8 Mai 2018)

Toujours la même erreur...

Je dois m'absenter mais merci pour ton aide, je reviendrai dans l'après-midi/soirée


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Le message dit : le volume à monter sur la partition *disk0s2* a été mis hors délai (temps d'attente excédant la limite réglementaire).


----------



## Gabriel38 (8 Mai 2018)

Oui Volume on disk0s2 timed out waiting to mount
Et que peut-on faire? Y a t'il une solution?


----------



## Gabriel38 (8 Mai 2018)

J'ai réessayé
Il me marque aussi
If the volume is damaged, try the 'readOnly' option


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Est-ce que tu as une clé USB ?


----------



## Gabriel38 (8 Mai 2018)

Oui, une clé 8 GB c bon? Ou il faut une clé 16 Gb?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Attache ta clé USB au Mac > puis passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau (j'ai besoin de voir l'index de disque de la clé et ses paramètres)


----------



## Gabriel38 (8 Mai 2018)

c disk21s1


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Est-ce qu'on peut réinitialiser la clé ?


----------



## Gabriel38 (8 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on peut réinitialiser la clé ?


Oui, je ne sais pas vraiment ce que tu entends par réinitialiser la clé (la formater, effacer toutes ses données?), mais oui c possible


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE disk21
```


la commande initialise la clé et remonte un volume intitulé *CLE*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Gabriel38 (8 Mai 2018)

C fait


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
mount -r -t hfs /dev/disk0s2 /Volumes/CLE
```


respecte les espaces

la commande tente de remonter le volume *System* en mode "lecture seule" --> au point de montage du volume *CLE*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Gabriel38 (8 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> mount -r -t hfs /dev/disk0s2 /Volumes/CLE
> ...


J'ai une erreur, invalid argument


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Tu n'as pas tapé la bonne commande : tu t'es arrêté à */Volumes* > alors qu'il faut teminer par */Volume/CLE*.

Passe la commande :

```
mount -r -t hfs /dev/disk0s2 /Volumes/CLE
```


en allant bien jusqu'à *CLE* final

Quel est le retour de commande ?


----------



## Gabriel38 (8 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu n'as pas tapé la bonne commande : tu t'es arrêté à */Volumes* > alors qu'il faut teminer par */Volume/CLE*.
> 
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...


Je comprends pas, j'ai passé ta commande, ou alors, j'ai la même erreur que précédemment...


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2018)

La saisie de ta première commande était correcte --> tu obtiens en retour un :

```
invalid argument
```


qui ne veut pas dire que la commande était mal formulée > mais qu'elle n'a pas pu être validée

Je t'engage dans l'Utilitaire de Disque --> à faire plusieurs fois des *S.O.S.* sur le volume grisé *System* > puis à redémarrer une fois en *Single User* (avec *⌘S*) pour voir si > cette fois > tu aurais un affichage stabilisé à l'écran noir.

Si ce n'est pas le cas > tu peux abandonner l'espoir de récupérer les données du volume *System* - à moins d'utiliser un logiciel de récupération de données à partir d'un OS installé dans le volume externe d'un DDE (note qu'un tel logiciel est coûteux : dans les 100€).


----------



## Gabriel38 (9 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> La saisie de ta première commande était correcte --> tu obtiens en retour un :
> 
> ```
> invalid argument
> ...


Bonjour
J'ai exécuté SOS plusieurs fois sur System sans succès puis redémarrer en mode Single User. L'affichage se passe bien au début mais ensuite ça boucle sur mount et l'affichage devient complètement instable...

Bon, ce n'est pas trop grave si j'ai perdu mes données sur System, j'y survivrai.
Si je veux refaire fonctionner mon MacBook pro, il faut donc que je remplace mon disque dur par un SSD 2.5 pouces acheté sur crucial.com par exemple et que j'y installe dessus un système d'exploitation Mac OS X?
(Ou en clonant la partition OS X Base System sur mon SSD neuf, ça marche?)

Est ce qu'il y a une commande Terminal pour connaître exactement le modèle de mon MacBook pro? (Je dois avouer ne pas m'en souvenir)

Merci mille fois pour ton aide et pour tes réponses! 
C'est vraiment super sympa de ta part! Je te suis très reconnaissant


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2018)

Déjà (si tu y es déterminé) --> il est possible de reformater le volume *System* > pour réinstaller un OS propre. Acheter un SSD n'est donc pas une nécessité > mais un confort d'usage. Car le problème actuel n'est pas matériel > mais logiciel : le système de fichiers du volume *System* est corrompu. Un reformatage supprimera ce système de fichiers et en recréera un neuf valide. Générant un volume dans lequel tu pourras réinstaller un OS du même type.

Tu peux donc distinguer les problèmes et ré-installer dans un 1er temps un OS. Tu n'as qu'à dire si tu es prêt pour le reformatage.


----------



## Gabriel38 (14 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Déjà (si tu y es déterminé) --> il est possible de reformater le volume *System* > pour réinstaller un OS propre. Acheter un SSD n'est donc pas une nécessité > mais un confort d'usage. Car le problème actuel n'est pas matériel > mais logiciel : le système de fichiers du volume *System* est corrompu. Un reformatage supprimera ce système de fichiers et en recréera un neuf valide. Générant un volume dans lequel tu pourras réinstaller un OS du même type.
> 
> Tu peux donc distinguer les problèmes et ré-installer dans un 1er temps un OS. Tu n'as qu'à dire si tu es prêt pour le reformatage.


Bonjour macomaniac
Je n'ai pas répondu avant car je suis parti quelques jours.
Mais oui, je suis ok pour un reformatage.
Est ce qu'il faut un CD d'installation d'os? (Car je n'en ai pas...)


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2018)

Alors je te suppose démarré par *⌘R* sur la session de secours. Dans le Terminal > passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ System disk0s2
```


sépare bien les termes

la commande reformate le volume *System*

Cela fait > et si tu n'as pas obtenu de message d'erreur > quitte le Terminal > lance l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" à destination du volume *System* -->


tu n'auras qu'à dire si l'opération s'est bien effectuée > si tu as pu créer un compte neuf > et ouvrir une session à la fin.


----------



## Gabriel38 (14 Mai 2018)

Je dois t'avouer que j'arrive plus à démarrer par la session de secours...
J'ai beau faire cmd+r , la barre de chargement arrive toujours jusqu'à ce que ça bloque...


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2018)

Quel est l'OS installé dans le volume *System*, déjà ?


----------



## Gabriel38 (14 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Quel est l'OS installé dans le volume *System*, déjà ?


Mac OS High Sierra


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2018)

Alors démarre avec les 3 touches *⌘⌥R* = démarrage par internet --> qui va télécharger en *RAM* un OS de secours 10.13 et démarrer le Mac dessus à la fin. Tu n'as qu'à dire si ce démarrage fonctionne.


----------



## Gabriel38 (14 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors démarre avec les 3 touches *⌘⌥R* = démarrage par internet --> qui va télécharger en *RAM* un OS de secours 10.13 et démarrer le Mac dessus à la fin. Tu n'as qu'à dire si ce démarrage fonctionne.


J'ai essayé aussi ce démarrage, mais ça ne fonctionne plus non plus...


----------



## Gabriel38 (14 Mai 2018)

Gabriel38 a dit:


> J'ai essayé aussi ce démarrage, mais ça ne fonctionne plus non plus...


C bon, je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai enlevé la batterie et j'ai réussi à redémarrer en mode Internet Recovery!


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ System disk0s2
```


qui reformate le volume *System*

Puis lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" --> à destination du volume *System*.


----------



## Gabriel38 (14 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ System disk0s2
> ...


J'ai une erreur, unable to write to the last block...


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2018)

Ce message m'évoque un disque dur HS.

Quel est le modèle de ton Mac ? et quelle est son année ?


----------



## Gabriel38 (14 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ce message m'évoque un disque dur HS.
> 
> Quel est le modèle de ton Mac ? et quelle est son année ?


Mac book pro mi-2010 (unibody je crois)


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2018)

Est-ce que tu as un DDE > dans le volume duquel on pourrait installer un OS --> histoire de vérifier que tout fonctionne bien en externe ?


----------



## Gabriel38 (15 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as un DDE > dans le volume duquel on pourrait installer un OS --> histoire de vérifier que tout fonctionne bien en externe ?


J'ai un DDE que j'utilisai pour mon pc oui


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2018)

Est-ce qu'il y a des données à préserver sur ce DDE ou bien est-ce qu'on peut effacer le disque ?


----------



## Gabriel38 (15 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y a des données à préserver sur ce DDE ou bien est-ce qu'on peut effacer le disque ?


Je copie tout sur le pc afin de pouvoir formater le DDE...


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2018)

Tu n'auras qu'à prévenir quand le DDE est disponible.


----------



## Gabriel38 (16 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu n'auras qu'à prévenir quand le DDE est disponible.


Bonjour
Mon DDE est disponible, par contre je ne sais pas trop comment on le formate ni comment on installe un OS Mac dessus


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2018)

Attache ton DDE au Mac. Je te suppose dans la session de secours 10.13 (obtenue par démarrage par internet : *⌘⌥R*). Passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


la 1ère affiche le tableau des disques

la 2è mesure l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste ces tableaux.


----------



## Gabriel38 (16 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Attache ton DDE au Mac. Je te suppose dans la session de secours 10.13 (obtenue par démarrage par internet : *⌘⌥R*). Passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...


Voilà


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2018)

Le DDE est le disque *21*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ SOS disk21
```


la commande paramètre "Mac" le DDE : table *GUID* > format *jhfs+* > volume intitulé *SOS*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Gabriel38 (16 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le DDE est le disque *21*.
> 
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...


Voilà


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2018)

Le paramétrage s'est bien passé.

Tu n'as plus qu'à lancer l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" > à destination du volume *SOS* -->

tu n'auras qu'à dire si l'installation s'est bien effectuée et si tu as pu créer un compte et ouvrir une session à la fin.


----------



## Gabriel38 (16 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le paramétrage s'est bien passé.
> 
> Tu n'as plus qu'à lancer l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" > à destination du volume *SOS* -->
> 
> tu n'auras qu'à dire si l'installation s'est bien effectuée et si tu as pu créer un compte et ouvrir une session à la fin.


Dans Utilitaires Mac OS, je choisis réinstaller OS, il me propose Mac OS High Sierra, mais quand je clique sur continuer pour configurer l'installation, cela met un temps puis le message «le serveur de récupération n'a pas pu être contacté» apparaît...


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2018)

Dans le Terminal de la session de secours > passe la commande :

```
date
```
(tout court)


la commande affiche la date et l'heure à l'horloge du *kernel* de l'OS de secours démarré

Poste cet affichage.


----------



## Gabriel38 (16 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Dans le Terminal de la session de secours > passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> date
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2018)

*11 Janvier 2001* à *12H 26'* --> tu retardes !.





Passe la commande :

```
0516203518
```


la commande inscrit la date du *16 Mai 2018*, à *20H 35'*

Cela fait > relance l'installation à destination du volume *SOS*.


----------



## Gabriel38 (16 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> *11 Janvier 2001* à *12H 26'* --> tu retardes !.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh... tu es sur qu'il n'y a pas une erreur dans ta commande?
J'écris seulement ces simples chjiffres?(il me renvoie command not found)
C pas plutôt ton téléphone fixe? lol


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2018)

Ha ! pardon --> j'ai omis l'utilitaire *date* au départ.

Voici une commande valide -->

```
date 0516205218
```


----------



## Gabriel38 (16 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ha ! pardon --> j'ai omis l'utilitaire *date* au départ.
> 
> Voici une commande valide -->
> 
> ...


En fait, il me propose aussi le disque (ou partition?) Music pour réinstaller Mac OS High Sierra.
Je pourrais peut-être directement réinstaller là non ?
Cela ne va pas effacer les données du disque?(il reste plus de 100 Go disponibles)


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2018)

Tu as *80 Go* de disponible dans le volume interne *Music* -->


il serait possible de repartitionner (non destructivement) le volume *Music* > pour créer un volume de *50 Mo* où installer *High Sierra*

Ça pourrait servir de test de "réactivité" du HDD : le repartitionnement s'effectue-t-il ? - si oui > l'installation s'opère-t-elle pour donner un OS démarrable ?


----------



## Gabriel38 (16 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as *80 Go* de disponible dans le volume interne *Music* -->
> 
> 
> il serait possible de repartitionner (non destructivement) le volume *Music* > pour créer un volume de *50 Mo* où installer *High Sierra*
> ...


Je ne sais pas comment tu vois que j'en ai 80, quand je veux réinstaller l'os, il me dit que 80 Go sont utilisés sur Music sur environ 190 Go, mais bref, là n'est pas le problème.
Comment j'effectue le repartitionnement et je sais que cela a fonctionné?
Je choisis de réinstaller Mac OS High Sierra sur Music plutôt que sur SOS et je vois ensuite ce qu'il me propose?


----------



## Gabriel38 (17 Mai 2018)

Gabriel38 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment tu vois que j'en ai 80, quand je veux réinstaller l'os, il me dit que 80 Go sont utilisés sur Music sur environ 190 Go, mais bref, là n'est pas le problème.
> Comment j'effectue le repartitionnement et je sais que cela a fonctionné?
> Je choisis de réinstaller Mac OS High Sierra sur Music plutôt que sur SOS et je vois ensuite ce qu'il me propose?


Comment repartitionne t'on le volume Music?
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2018)

Le cliché que tu as posté au message #93 déclare à propos du volume *Music* -->

```
Filesystem     Size  Used   Avail  Capacity  iused   ifree       %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk21s1  189G  110G   80G    58%       159560  4294807719  0%      /Volumes/Music
```


tu t'aperçois que la valeur de « *Avail* » = disponible --> est de *80 Go*

Pour repartitionner ce volume > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> que je voie quel est l'index actuel de la partition correspondant à *Music*.


----------



## Gabriel38 (17 Mai 2018)

Voilà


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s4 140g jhfs+ Mac 0b
```


sépare tous les termes ; le *0* de *0*b est un zéro

la commande réduit *Music* à *140 Go* et crée un volume *Mac* de *49 Go*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Gabriel38 (17 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil resizeVolume disk0s4 140g jhfs+ Mac 0b
> ...


Le volume Music est lui aussi trouvé corrompu, j'ai une erreur...
Il vaut mieux que je réinstalle sur le DDE si je comprends bien...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2018)

Oui --> déclenche l'installation en direction du volume *SOS* du DDE.


----------



## Gabriel38 (17 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Oui --> déclenche l'installation en direction du volume *SOS* du DDE.


Ok je te remercie, j'ai enfin réussi à refaire fonctionner le Mac et je suis sur Mac OS High Sierra maintenant.
Que faut il faire maintenant?
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2018)

Tu vas trouver le Terminal de macOS at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.app (si le volume *SOS* n'est pas affiché sur le Bureau > va à la barre de menus du Finder : *Finder* > *Préférences* > *Général* > coche les case d'affichage de : *Disques durs* > *Disques externes*).

Lance le Terminal et passe la classique commande :

```
diskutil list
```


voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster en copier-coller ce tableau cette fois-ci --> dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

J'aurai sous les yeux de façon confortable l'ensemble de la configuration des disques : interne et externe.


----------



## Gabriel38 (18 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu vas trouver le Terminal de macOS at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.app (si le volume *SOS* n'est pas affiché sur le Bureau > va à la barre de menus du Finder : *Finder* > *Préférences* > *Général* > coche les case d'affichage de : *Disques durs* > *Disques externes*).
> 
> Lance le Terminal et passe la classique commande :
> 
> ...


Je crois que j'ai fait une connerie, le Mac a voulu installer des mises à jour et depuis je galère...
Est ce que je peux effacer le volume SOS pour réinstaller Mac OS High Sierra dessus?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2018)

Bien sûr : tu peux sélectionner le volume *SOS* dans l'Utilitaire de Disque > et le menu : *Effacer* > ce qui va permettre de reformater le volume -->

tu pourras relancer ensuite une installation à destination du volume


----------



## Gabriel38 (18 Mai 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         129.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Music                   189.4 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *120.0 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SOS                     119.2 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:        CD_partition_scheme                        *20.9 MB    disk2
```
Voilà enfin les infos après réinstallation de MacOS High Sierra


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H /Volumes/Music
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume *Music*

Poste le tableau retourné par la commande.


----------



## Gabriel38 (18 Mai 2018)

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s4   189G   110G    80G    58%  159560 4294807719    0%   /Volumes/Music
```


----------



## Gabriel38 (18 Mai 2018)

après, il faut que je recopie mon volume SOS du DDE où est installé Mac OS High Sierra sur le disque dur interne? sur Music?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2018)

Tu as *110 Go* de données dans *Music* --> est-ce que tu aurais un autre DDE encore > pour les cloner dans son volume (= sauvegarde) -->

l'idée serait de tenter d'effacer ensuite l'ensemble du disque interne > pour voir si c'est possible > avant de réinstaller.


----------



## Gabriel38 (18 Mai 2018)

Ecoute, je viens de regarder et c pas grave, on peut tout effacer sur Music


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2018)

Note que tu dois avoir près de *100 Go* d'espace libre dans le volume démarré *SOS* -->


tu peux recopier à la main pas mal de fichiers du volume *Music* > en faisant un tri (si le volume *Music* n'est pas monté sur le Bureau de ta session > va à la barre de menus du Finder : *Finder* > *Préférences* > *Général* --> coche les cases d'affichage de : *Disques durs* > *Disques externes*)

=> qu'est-ce que tu en penses ?


----------



## Gabriel38 (18 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Note que tu dois avoir près de *100 Go* d'espace libre dans le volume démarré *SOS* -->
> 
> 
> tu peux recopier à la main pas mal de fichiers du volume *Music* > en faisant un tri (si le volume *Music* n'est pas monté sur le Bureau de ta session > va à la barre de menus du Finder : *Finder* > *Préférences* > *Général* --> coche les cases d'affichage de : *Disques durs* > *Disques externes*)
> ...


Ecoute, oui, c nickel comme çà, je vais recopier le maximum de fichiers sur SOS


----------



## Gabriel38 (18 Mai 2018)

Que dois-je faire maintenant pour effacer tout le disque interne?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2018)

Tu as récupéré tout ce que tu pouvais ? - si oui > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0
```


cette commande efface le disque interne > remet une table *GUID* > un format de système de fichiers *jhfs+* > monte un volume intitulé *Macintosh HD*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande --> on pourra voir si l'opération s'est bien effectuée.


----------



## Gabriel38 (18 Mai 2018)

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Error: -69888: Couldn't unmount disk
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2018)

On se heurte au même problème que pour la tentative de reformatage d'une partition auparavant.

La leçon est simple : soit le HDD est HS > soit le nappe SATA est HS (le câble plat qui relie le disque à la Carte-Mère et assure l'alimentation et la transmission des données).

Pour savoir si c'est l'un ou l'autre > il faudrait que tu disposes d'un boîtier SATA <=> USB pour disque 2,5" > que tu sortes le HDD (facile) > que tu le mettes dans le boîtier (ce qui le transforme en DDE) --> et qu'on voie si le disque est manipulable en externe -->


si oui => nappe SATA HS

si non => disque HS


----------



## Gabriel38 (18 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> On se heurte au même problème que pour la tentative de reformatage d'une partition auparavant.
> 
> La leçon est simple : soit le HDD est HS > soit le nappe SATA est HS (le câble plat qui relie le disque à la Carte-Mère et assure l'alimentation et la transmission des données).
> 
> ...


ok, j'irais acheter un boitier SATA/USB pour disque 2,5 pouces en boutique alors
si le HDD est HS, j'achèterai un SSD chez crucial
et si c'est la nappe SATA, peut-on en changer facilement?
c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire non? qu'en penses tu?( à moins que mon Mac soit déjà carrément trop vieux (2010) et qu'il vaille mieux investir dans un autre?)

Merci de tout coeur pour ton aide et tes conseils, explications


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2018)

C'est ce genre de boîtier qui convient (page MacWay) : ☞*Boîtier disque dur 2,5" Storeva Xslim USB 3.0 Silver*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Il faut qu'une épaisseur de disque de *9 mm* soit admise (comme ici) - ce qui est l'épaisseur d'un HDD - alors que les SSD ne font que *7 mm* (ne prends donc  pas un boîtier pour SSD).

Si le disque est HS > tu peux mettre un SDD Crucial d'une capacité moyenne (*250 Go* à *500 Go* maximum) > ce qui ne reviendra pas trop cher. Ça vaut le coup de garder fonctionnel un pareil Mac.

Tu as des tutos sur le site iFixit (navigue au modèle de ton Mac) --> pour l'extraction du disque ou le changement de la nappe SATA.

Passe la commande :

```
sysctl hw.model
```


qui donne l'identifiant du modèle du Mac

Poste cet affichage.


----------



## Gabriel38 (18 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est ce genre de boîtier qui convient (page MacWay) : ☞*Boîtier disque dur 2,5" Storeva Xslim USB 3.0 Silver*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Il faut qu'une épaisseur de disque de *9 mm* soit admise (comme ici) - ce qui est l'épaisseur d'un HDD - alors que les SSD ne font que *7 mm* (ne prends donc  pas un boîtier pour SSD).
> 
> Si le disque est HS > tu peux mettre un SDD Crucial d'une capacité moyenne (*250 Go* à *500 Go* maximum) > ce qui ne reviendra pas trop cher. Ça vaut le coup de garder fonctionnel un pareil Mac.
> 
> ...




```
sysctl hw.model
hw.model: MacBookPro7,1
```
OK, pour le disque dur, je saurais faire je pense, pour le changement de la nappe, il faudra j'imagine que je regarde le modèle correspondant, je regarderai les tutos


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2018)

C'est bien un _MacBook Pro 13" Mi-2010_.

Pour le disque, c'est hyper trivial. Tu as besoin d'un petit tournevis cruciforme Phillips 00 (pour dévisser les vis de la plaque du fond - un tournevis à pointe aimantée est commode ici, car les vis restent collées au bout) + un tournevis Torx T6 (pour dévisser les 4 boulons vissés par paires sur les 2 tranches longues du HDD > et qui jouent le rôle de moyeux de fixation dans l'alvéole réceptrice du disque).


----------



## Gabriel38 (18 Mai 2018)

Ok, je te remercie, oui j'avais déjà récupéré mes disques durs internes sur mes anciens pc.
J'imagine que pour la nappe SATA cela ne doit pas être trop compliqué non plus...

Merci, et Très belle soirée à toi


----------



## Gabriel38 (22 Mai 2018)

Bonjour
Je sais pas ce qui s'est passé, mais bon je suis passé à la boutique, là j'ai acheté un boîtier pour DDE et le gars a réussi à remonter la partition System à partir de son Mac et de la dernière version de Mac OS High Sierra.
Du coup, est ce la nappe SATA qui débloque et doit être changé?
Le technicien de la boutique a eu l'air de douter et de me conseiller d'acheter un SSD sachant que selon lui il risque de mourir bientôt...

Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'il y a toujours un problème dessus.
J'ai un message Avast :
Agent des fichiers : infecté
Bouclier web : erreur
Bouclier courrier électronique : erreur

Et à priori, lors de la connexion Internet, ça se met à mouliner tout à coup (icône de la souris en rond) indéfiniment lorsque je veux me connecter à certaines pages.

J'ai lancé une analyse complète du système à partir de Avast security, que je ne suis toutefois pas parvenu à mettre à jour (la encore il me renvoyait une erreur)


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2018)

Sur quel disque et sur quel volume de ce disque es-tu actuellement démarré ?


----------



## Gabriel38 (22 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Sur quel disque et sur quel volume de ce disque es-tu actuellement démarré ?


Je suis démarré sur le disque dur originelle de mon MacBook, celui qu'on a tenté de réparer et qui était vraisemblablement mort, mais connecté en DDE, et sur le volume System, qui devait être lui aussi bousillé, mais que le technicien de la boutique a réussi à monter  sur son Mac avec mon disque dur connecté en DDE avec l'utilitaire de disque.
(Je lui ai dit que moi j'avais pas réussi à le monter (ou restaurer, je sais pas quelle est la différence), il m'a dit que c'était peut-être car il avait la dernière version de High Sierra).
Il m'a cependant conseillé d'acheter un nouveau disque dur, l'air de dire que le mien en avait plus pour très longtemps...


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2018)

Dans ta session du HDD placé en externe > tu trouves le Terminal at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.app. Lance-le > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.

On n'avait pas dit que le HDD était nécessairement HS > mais que c'était soit le disque > soit la nappe SATA. Si ton disque fonctionne en externe et pas en interne --> la nappe SATA est HS.


----------



## Gabriel38 (22 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Dans ta session du HDD placé en externe > tu trouves le Terminal at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.app. Lance-le > passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...


oui j'ai bien compris, à priori c'est la nappe SATA

```
/dev/disk0 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS System                  129.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Music                   189.4 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +23.7 MB    disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            23.6 MB    disk1s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


qui vérifie le système de fichiers générateur du volume démarré

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Gabriel38 (22 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil verifyVolume /
> ...




```
diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk0s2 System
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Incorrect number of thread records
Invalid leaf record count
(It should be 1607225 instead of 1607224)
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Invalid directory item count
(It should be 6 instead of 5)
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Volume bitmap needs repair for under-allocation
Checking volume information
Invalid volume free block count
(It should be 6880571 instead of 6880573)
The volume System was found corrupt and needs to be repaired
File system check exit code is 8
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8: Exec format error
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2018)

Il y a pas mal d'erreurs dans le système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume *System*.

La partition de secours du disque -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


ne semble plus disposer d'un volume de secours (intitulé *Recovery HD*)

Comme on ne peut pas réparer un système de fichiers en étant démarré sur son volume > il faudrait que tu redémarres > en tenant pressée la touche *⇧* (*maj*) à partir de l'écran noir = démarrage sans extensions > qui effectue une réparation préalable du système de fichiers du volume de démarrage.

Ta session réouverte > comme pas mal de fonctionnalités sont désactivées en cas de démarrage sans extensions > tu redémarres encore mais normalement cette fois. Ta session réouverte > tu repasses la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


et tu postes l'affichage retourné --> afin de vérifier s'il y a eu des réparations.


----------



## Gabriel38 (22 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il y a pas mal d'erreurs dans le système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume *System*.
> 
> La partition de secours du disque -->
> 
> ...


C'est pas important l'analyse Avast?
Elle n'est pas terminée mais il me marque 3 infections trouvées


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2018)

Avast s'intéresse aux fichiers affichés dans le volume *System* > moi je parle d'erreurs dans le système de fichiers qui est la structure génératrice du volume (la condition de montage du volume). Ce sont des problèmes différents.


----------



## Gabriel38 (22 Mai 2018)

Cela a marché!! Le Volume System semble réparé à présent!

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk0s2 System
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume System appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk0s2 System
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2018)

En effet : le système de fichiers est actuellement sans erreur.


----------



## Gabriel38 (22 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> En effet : le système de fichiers est actuellement sans erreur.


Que me conseilles tu de faire maintenant?
Puis je réinstaller le disque dur en interne?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2018)

Tu peux le réinstaller en interne > démarrer le Mac avec "*alt*" > voir si le volume *System* s'affiche > et si tu peux démarrer dessus.


----------



## Gabriel38 (23 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu peux le réinstaller en interne > démarrer le Mac avec "*alt*" > voir si le volume *System* s'affiche > et si tu peux démarrer dessus.


Je l'ai remis en interne mais cela ne fonctionne pas.
Depuis que je l'ai remis en interne, le problème est réapparu!
En démarrant avec Alt, le volume System s'est bien affiché, mais ensuite, plus rien, écran blanc.
En démarrant, j'ai maintenant le même problème qu'avant, barre de chargement qui a du mal à progresser, n'arrive pas à progresser, puis MacBook qui s'éteint.
Est ce que ça veut dire que c'est la nappe SATA qui débloque? Peut on la changer facilement?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2018)

Si tu remets le HDD en externe --> est-ce que tu démarres de nouveau normalement sur le volume *System* ?


----------



## Gabriel38 (23 Mai 2018)

Je vais essayer mais je lis qu'à priori la nappe SATA pose problème sur ces modèles de MacBook pro
https://forums.macg.co/threads/changement-nappe-sata-macbook-pro-13.1254768/
Donc à priori, je pense que cela viendrait de là...


----------



## Gabriel38 (23 Mai 2018)

Je démarre de nouveau normalement avec le HDD en externe, du coup, je pense que je peux en déduire que je dois changer la nappe SATA, n'est il pas? ;-)


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2018)

Ces tests montrent indubitablement que la nappe SATA est HS. À changer.


----------



## Gabriel38 (8 Juin 2018)

Encore merci mille fois pour ton aide Macomaniac, je ne sais comment te remercier...!!
J'ai changé la nappe SATA et depuis, tout refonctionne à merveille!


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Antoine-R (23 Août 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

J'ai un problème similaire, est-il possible que tu me guide pour l'analyse?


Merci d'avance


----------



## Antoine-R (23 Août 2018)

Voici ce que j'obtiens avec la commande diskutil list


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk2s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS                        +1.0 TB     disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk2s2, disk0s2
                                 FFA1F455-F9E5-4653-9C73-C287481D6896
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Bonsoir *Antoine*

Je vois que tu as un Fusion Drive qui associe une partition de SSD de *27 Go* et une partition de HDD de *999 Go* --> pour exporter un espace-disque virtuel unifié appelé *Logical Volume* (indexé *disk3* ici) de *1 To* de capacité.

Normalement un volume *Macintosh HD* devrait se trouver monté sur cet espace-disque virtuel > mais comme tu peux le voir ici -->

```
/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS                        +1.0 TB     disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk2s2, disk0s2
                                 FFA1F455-F9E5-4653-9C73-C287481D6896
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


aucun volume *Macintosh HD* n'est actuellement identifié (à la rubrique : *NAME*) sur le *Logical Volume*

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk3
```


la commande vérifie --> *a)* le système de stockage *CoreStorage* (qui permet le Fusion Drive) > *b)* le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (qui génère le volume *Macintosh HD*)

Poste l'affichage complet retourné.


----------



## Antoine-R (23 Août 2018)

Merci de ta répose, Voici ce que j'obtient:


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil verifyVolume disk3
Started file system verification on disk3 Macintosh HD
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid 15F35E4E-0FE8-4F63-9B52-3AF66DDC6EEA
Checking volume
disk2s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk2s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 15F35E4E-0FE8-4F63-9B52-3AF66DDC6EEA spans 2 devices
disk2s2+disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 62 MB Metadata Volume with no redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify BDDD96FF-3F67-4FDD-B5C6-53A8AD62305C
Load and verify FFA1F455-F9E5-4653-9C73-C287481D6896
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 15F35E4E-0FE8-4F63-9B52-3AF66DDC6EEA appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk3
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Invalid key length
The volume Macintosh HD could not be verified completely
File system check exit code is 8
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8: Exec format error
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Le système de stockage *CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive est sans erreur -->

```
Storage system check exit code is 0
```


*0* = zéro faute > mais le système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume *Macintosh HD* comporte des erreurs -->


```
The volume Macintosh HD could not be verified completely
File system check exit code is 8
```


*8* = erreur présente - spécifiquement dans le fichier du *catalogue B-tree* -->


```
Checking catalog file
Invalid key length
```


je ne sais pas dire a priori si cette erreur qui ne me parle pas (longueur invalide de la clé) est bénigne ou drastique

Tu avais passé une commnande de vérification. Voici une nouvelle commande à passer -->

```
diskutil repairVolume disk3
```


la commande tente de réparer le catalogue du système de fichiers *jhfs+*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Antoine-R (23 Août 2018)

Voila ce que j'obtiens avec la réparation:


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil repairVolume disk3
Started file system repair on disk3 Macintosh HD
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid 15F35E4E-0FE8-4F63-9B52-3AF66DDC6EEA
Checking volume
disk2s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk2s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 15F35E4E-0FE8-4F63-9B52-3AF66DDC6EEA spans 2 devices
disk2s2+disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 62 MB Metadata Volume with no redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify BDDD96FF-3F67-4FDD-B5C6-53A8AD62305C
Load and verify FFA1F455-F9E5-4653-9C73-C287481D6896
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 15F35E4E-0FE8-4F63-9B52-3AF66DDC6EEA appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Repairing file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fy -x /dev/rdisk3
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Invalid key length
The volume Macintosh HD could not be verified completely
File system check exit code is 8
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8: Exec format error
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Le catalogue est irréparable (erreur radicale) -->

```
Invalid key length
The volume Macintosh HD could not be verified completely
```


la conséquence courante est le non montage du volume dépendant du système de fichiers.

Je ne propose de vérifier quand même si le volume *Macintosh HD* ne pourrait pas être remonté avec une pichenette. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk3
```


la commande tente de monter le volume

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Antoine-R (23 Août 2018)

Apres quelques secondes j'ai eu ca: 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil mount disk3
disk3 is a CoreStorage Logical Volume which failed to mount
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Échec du remontage.

Il te reste une dernière chance : la possibilité que le volume se trouve remonté en cas de démarrage en mode *Single User*. Voici le test -->


tu quittes le Terminal > *Menu*  > *Redémarrer* > tiens aussitôt pressées les 2 touches *⌘S* jusqu'à l'obtention d'un écran noir sur lequel s'affichent en défilé des lignes de logs de démarrage blanches

=> est-ce que ce défilement possède une stabilité et est-ce que tu obtiens à son arrêt l'invite de commande : 
	
	



```
root#
```


ou pas ?


----------



## Antoine-R (23 Août 2018)

Bon c'est allé assez vite, ça a défilé une demi seconde est ça c'est arrête sur:


```
***Single-user boot ***
Root device is mounted read-only
Enabling and disabling services is not supported in single-user mode,
and disabled services will not be respected when loading services
while in single-user mode.
To mount the root device as read-write:
       $/sbin/fsck -fy
       $/sbin/munt  -uw /
To boot the system:
     $ exit
localhost :/ root# HID: legacy shim 2
pci pause: SDXC
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Presse une fois la touche "Entrée" du clavier --> est-ce que tu vois affichée l'invite de commande :

```
root#
```


ou pas ?


----------



## Antoine-R (23 Août 2018)

Oui!

C'est une bonne nouvelle?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Une début de bonne nouvelle.

Tu es dans un Terminal plein écran de *root*. Le noyau du Système est démarré > le volume *Macintosh HD* en principe monté > mais en mode *readonly* (lecture seule) > et aucun service de l'OS n'est initialisé. Le clavier est *QWERTY* par défaut. C'est ce qu'on pourrait appeler un démarrage en mode "faible" ou "minimal".

On va tester le montage du volume. Saisis la commande qui doit s'afficher ainsi :

```
ls /
```

et que tu tapes ainsi :

```
ls =
```
et tu l'exécutes en pressant la touche "Entrée" du clavier


la commande affiche en tableau les fichiers / dossiers de 1er rang du volume *Macintosh HD*, s'il est monté

Poste une photo de l'affichage retourné. Tu as un bouton "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page > à droite du bouton orange : "*Poster votre réponse*".


----------



## Antoine-R (23 Août 2018)

Ça semble avoir marché. Voila la photo:

désolé pour la qualité...


----------



## Antoine-R (23 Août 2018)




----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Toute la distribution des dossiers-Système est bien présente.

Passe une dernière commande (pour ce soir) :

```
sudo du -shx /
```


la commande met un certain temps (et même un temps certain) à passer --> attends le réaffichage de *root#* en signal de complétion

elle mesure (en *Gi*) l'occupation du volume démarré

Pas besoin de photo ici --> indique à la main le retour s'il s'agit d'un nombre suivi de *G*. La commande est plus "lourde" que la 1ère --> elle a aussi valeur de test de "lisibilité" du volume.


----------



## Antoine-R (23 Août 2018)

la commande à fini par :
281G

Merci de ton aide en tout cas


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

*281 Gi* = *302 Go* de données. La victoire est "théoriquement" en vue. Reste à exécuter les manœuvres qui y conduisent.

Il te faut le volume d'un DDE USB entièrement dédié à recevoir un clone de ces *302 Go* > d'une capacité de bien *370 Go* (pour être prudent > les recopies délayant toujours sur la destination). Est-ce que tu as ça en stock ?


----------



## Antoine-R (23 Août 2018)

J'ai un disque dur de 1To mais avec seulement 365 Go de libre.

je peut supprimer quelque truc pour passer à 370 Go de libre mais l'effacer complètement m'arrange pas vraiment.

Il y a une autre solution miracle?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Comme il se fait tard actuellement (pour moi qui suis du matin et pas du soir) --> je te propose d'examiner les paramètres de ton DDE à partir de la session de secours - mais demain.

Dans le Terminal de *Single User* > passe la commande :

```
reboot
```


qui fait redémarrer ton Mac

Tiens aussitôt pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* pour booter sur l'*OS de secours*. Au Menu  > tu auras une option d'extinction du Mac.

Note : je ne te passe pas une commande d'extinction directe du Système démarré du volume principal --> disons pour ne pas le "secouer" davantage...


----------



## Antoine-R (23 Août 2018)

Ok, merci de ton aide.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2018)

Je reviens dans le fil.

Attache ton DDE au Mac. Démarre via *⌘R* pour ouvrir la session de secours. Lance le Terminal et passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


la 1ère montrera les paramètres du disque du DDE dans le tableau des disques

la 2è mesure l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste les 2 tableaux --> je te dirai si ton DDE peut servir pour récupérer les données du volume *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Antoine-R (24 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

Le 1er tableau: (j'ai enlevé la liste des disques images qui suivait car le message etait trop long pour le forum)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.0 TB     disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 FFA1F455-F9E5-4653-9C73-C287481D6896
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk5
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk5s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS LaCie                   999.9 GB   disk5s2
```


----------



## Antoine-R (24 Août 2018)

Et le 2eme:


```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1   2.0G   1.3G   720M    64%   45181 4294922098    0%   /
devfs          212k   212k     0B   100%     716          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk4     5.2M   459k   4.8M     9%      20 4294967259    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk6     524k   147k   377k    29%       5 4294967274    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk7     524k   156k   369k    30%       8 4294967271    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk8     524k   156k   369k    30%      11 4294967268    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk9     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk10    524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk11    524k   295k   229k    57%      19 4294967260    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk12     13M   3.0M   9.6M    24%      54 4294967225    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk13    4.2M   205k   4.0M     5%      21 4294967258    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk15    2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk16    524k   180k   344k    35%      11 4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk17    524k   160k   365k    31%       5 4294967274    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk18    1.0M   176k   872k    17%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk19    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk20    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk21    524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk22    2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk5s2   1000   542G   458G    55%    1023 4294966256    0%   /Volumes/LaCie
/dev/disk3     1.0T   303G   723G    30%  939826 4294027453    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2018)

Le disque a les bons paramètres (table *GUID* & format *jhfs+*) --> pour que le volume *LaCie* soit redimensionnable. Il y a *458 Go* de libres dans le volume ce qui est largement suffisant.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk5s2 580g jhfs+ Clone 0b
```


la commande rétrécit *LaCie* à *580 Go* et crée un volume *Clone* de *420 Go* environ

l'opération est susceptible de prendre un moment avec un volume comportant déjà un paquet de données

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.

----------

En bonus > j'ai un bonne nouvelle : le volume *Macintosh HD* est remonté ! La preuve --> son occupation a été mesurée (à *303 Go*). On va profiter de l'aubaine et effectuer le clonage en direct sans passer par le *Single User* !


----------



## Antoine-R (24 Août 2018)

J'ai lancé la copie ce matin, je t'envoie le résultat de l'opération ce soir


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2018)

D'accord : à ce soir.


----------



## Antoine-R (24 Août 2018)

Me revoila. 
Voila le résultat du redimentionement:


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil resizeVolume disk5s2 580g jhfs+ Clone 0b
Resizing to 580000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk5s2 LaCie
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk5s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume LaCie appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk5s3 as a 391 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 32768k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk5s2 LaCie
/dev/disk5 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk5
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk5s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS LaCie                   580.0 GB   disk5s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   419.7 GB   disk5s3
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2018)

Le repartitionnement a fonctionné.

Tu disais hier :


Antoine-R a dit:


> J'ai lancé la copie ce matin, je t'envoie le résultat de l'opération ce soir




est-ce que tu veux dire que tu as aussi cloné *Macintosh HD* dans *Clone* ?


----------



## Antoine-R (24 Août 2018)

Oui en suivant, j'ai lancé la copie en me basant sur le message 23 de cette conversation.
C'est en cours la.

J'ai fat une erreur?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2018)

Non pas. Je pensais simplement que c'était déjà terminé.


----------



## Antoine-R (24 Août 2018)

Et voila, la copie est terminée:


```
-bash-3.2# df -H /Volumes/Clone
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk5s3   420G   310G   109G    74%  803659 4294163620    0%   /Volumes/Clone
-bash-3.2#
```

J'attend ton signal pour attaquer les 3R si j'ai bien compris


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2018)

Ça a l'air bien : *303 Go* au départ > *310 Go* à l'arrivée.

Partant pour le reformatage  de *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## Antoine-R (24 Août 2018)

ça semble inévitable


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2018)

Comme tu as un Fusion Drive > le reformatage s'adresse au *Logical Volume* exporté qui est *disk3*. D'où la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk3
```


poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Antoine-R (24 Août 2018)

Ca va étonnement vite de supprimer toutes ses données:


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk3
Started erase on disk3 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk3 as a 956 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk3 Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2018)

Le reformatage a réussi. Je te remets pour la commodité mon message #32 de ce fil qui colle pile avec les étapes suivantes -->


*a)* dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" --> à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* reformaté > ce qui va donner une installation propre.

*b)* en fin d'installation > une page te propose de récupérer des données --> coche la case : "*À partir d'un autre Mac ou d'une sauvegarde Time Machine*" > et choisis le volume *Clone* en "source". L'«Assistant de migration» va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > des applications > des réglages --> n'exclus rien et lance. S'il te propose en chemin une mise-à-jour d'iTunes --> refuse > car ça plante la migration. Une récupération par l'«Assistant de migration» est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ré-ouvrir ta session à la fin.


----------



## Antoine-R (27 Août 2018)

Me revoilà. j'ai du m'absenter et ma connexion étant très mauvaise, cela a pris plus de temps que prévue.

Miracle ça fonctionne!!! Mis à part les réglages de l'ordinateur, toutes les données sont bien présentes.

Vraiment merci.

Je compte garder quelques jours la sauvegarde sur mon disque dur au cas ou.
Si je souhaite modifier mon disque dur externe pour qu'il redevienne comme avant, quel est la procédure?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2018)

Bonjour *Antoine
*
Tout est bien qui finit bien, alors. Content pour toi !



Antoine-R a dit:


> Je compte garder quelques jours la sauvegarde sur mon disque dur au cas ou.




c'est sans doute plus prudent, en effet



Antoine-R a dit:


> Si je souhaite modifier mon disque dur externe pour qu'il redevienne comme avant, quel est la procédure?




il faut passer 2 commandes (dans le Terminal de macOS accessible depuis ta propre session - pas besoin de redémarrer sur l'OS de secours). La 1ère supprimera le volume *Clone* > et la 2è récupérera son espace au volume *LaCie* en lui faisant retrouver sa taille de départ. Pour passer ces commandes > il faut connaître l'index du disque du DDE à ce moment-là : index susceptible de varier, si d'autres périphériques (comme une clé USB, par exemple) était montés avant le DDE. Je te propose de faire signe dans ce fil lorsque tu auras décidé cette unification de volume de ton DDE.


----------



## Antoine-R (27 Août 2018)

Ca marche merci, je ferai signe à ce moment la.

Juste une petite question car j'aime bien savoir comment cela fonctionne.

Lorsque j'ai fait la copie dans Clone, j'ai copié que la partie disque dur ou tout le Fusion Drive?

Et du coup lorsque j'ai fait la restauration, comment ça se passe pour la répartition des données entre le SSD et le disque dur?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2018)

Un Fusion Drive équivaut à la mise en place d'un système de stockage appelé *CoreStorage* > gérant *2* partitions de disques distincts (et pas un seule partition de disque isolé).

Un *CoreStorage* est une architective capable de virtualiser un espace-disque à partir de magasins de stockage inscrits sur une ou plusieurs partitions.

Dans un Fusion Drive = 2 partitions (1 sur le SSD > 1 sur le HDD) --> tu as à la base 2 magasins de stockage physique inscrits dans les périmètres des 2 partitions. C'est ce qu'on appelle des *Physical Volumes*. Les 2 *Physical Volumes* exportent un seul espace-disque virtuel qui s'appelle un *Logical Volume*. C'est comme un espace-disque virtuel unique > qui correspond en taille à la somme des 2 magasins de stockage physique des 2 disques.

Le volume de démarrage quant à lui est l'hôte du *Logical Volume* exporté. Son système de fichiers (dispositif générateur du volume) est amarré à un point d'ancrage du *Logical Volume* (son *dev node* : nœud d'appareil) situé sur son en-tête. De cet ancrage > le système de fichiers gère l'espace-disque virtuel du *Logical Volume* exactement comme l'espace d'une partition de disque physique standard : un volume est généré comme espace de fichiers à partir des blocs du *Logical Volume*.

Quand tu reformates le volume de démarrage d'un Fusion Drive > tu supprimes / recrées le système de fichiers *jhfs+* amarré au *Logical Volume* de l'architecture *CoreStorage*. L'ensemble de l'espace-blocs virtuel du *Logical Volume* lui apparaît vierge de fichiers. Mais cet espace virtuel unique correspond à un ordonnancement "physique" (disons) : si la partition du SSD est de *120 Go* > les *120 premiers Go* de blocs du *Logical Volume* pointent sur le magasin de stockage physique du SSD > les autres sur celui du HDD.

----------


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2018)

C'est ici qu'une finesse tactique intervient -->


quelqu'un qui clone intégralement un volume clone démarré > à destination du volume reformaté terminal d'un Fusion Drive --> va d'abord remplir d'écritures de fichiers le magasin de stockage physique du SSD (qui correspond aux *120 Go* de premiers blocs de l'espace-disque du *Logical Volume* - moins un espace de cache) > puis il va se mettre à remplir le magasin du HDD passée cette limite. Mais (c'est là le "mais" !) un cloneur clone par ordre alphabétique des dossiers / sous-dossiers / fichiers de la source. Ce qui n'est pas forcément congruent avec l'organisation logicielle d'un OS. Certes et astucieusement le répertoire *Users* (Utilisateurs) intervient dans les derniers > une fois copiés les dossiers stratégiques du Système (*Applications* > *Library* > *private* > *System*) > mais si un utilisateur a des logiciels d'une taille énorme dans *Applications* > il peut se retrouver avec un magasin de stockage du SSD entièrement saturé par les seules applications. Donc le reste du Système résidera dans le magasin de stockage physique du HDD. Ce qui ne permettra pas le meilleur rendement logiciel.

quelqu'un qui installe proprement un OS d'abord --> a la certitude absolue que l'organisation d'ensemble de l'OS (dans les *15 Go* disons) va se trouver entièrement et exclusivement dans le magasin de stockage du SSD. S'il utilise l'Assistant de migration ensuite > la récupération des applications tierces s'effectuera après > et seulement _in fine_ les données de compte d'utilisateur. Dont la masse va se trouver reportée sur le magasin de stockage du HDD. D'un point de vue efficacité --> ce sera la meilleure distribution.

Certes un algorithme existe dans le *CoreStorage* > qui optimise après coup la répartition des fichiers entre les 2 magasins de stockage (SSD et HDD) en fonction de la fréquence d'accès en lecture. Mais il faut bien voir qu'il s'agit d'un procédé assez marginal > des re-répartitions de fichiers n'intervenant que dans les moments de suspension d'activité dans la session (et sans que le Mac n'ait encore glissé dans le sommeil).

En résumé : je dirai en ce qui te concerne que tu dois avoir une distribution optimale à la suite du procédé utilisé (réinstallation propre de l'OS puis récupération des logiciels tiers et des données de compte).


----------



## Papillours (24 Février 2019)

Bonsoir,

Je me permets de poster ici car j'ai un problème similaire.

J'ai un macbook pro de fin 2011, sous High Sierra 10.13.6 (de mémoire car pas accès), 2x2 Go de RAM, DD 500 Go.
En 2016 l'Apple Store m'a changé gratuitement carte mère + carte vidéo suite à écran multicolore freezé car problème de série d'après eux sur le modèle.

Mon ordi commence à tourner au ralenti depuis quelques mois. Hier soir j'étais dessus aucun souci, je l'ai mis en veille. Ce matin je l'ouvre, fais de simples recherches internet, et là l'image se bloque, le curseur de la souris ne répond plus...

Je l'ai éteint en force avec le bouton et redémarré du coup : il va jusqu'à une bonne moitié de chargement sous la pomme, puis se relance, et ainsi à l'infini.

J'ai testé avec Cmd + S la commande fsck -fy. Je peux l'écrire et la lancer, elle s'exécute, me dit que tout est ok. Je lance le reboot, l'ordi s'éteint tout seul.

Le mode sans échec ne se lance pas du tout.

Seul le mode récupération s'exécute. J'ai lancé le SOS sur les 4 éléments de disques, c'est sur Macintosh HD qu'un problème apparaît.
Plusieurs fois les lignes "nombre de blocs des fichiers incorrect (avec des chiffres, qui sont toujours le double de ce qui est attendu)".
Le diagnostic finit sur le fait que le volume n'a pas pu être vérifié entièrement, que la vérification ou réparation a échoué.

Je ne suis pas assez expérimentée pour comprendre à quoi c'est lié.

J'ai eu beau sauvegarder mes données régulièrement, il en reste que je n'ai pas sauvées.
Y'a-t-il une possibilité de récupération des données ?
Et si oui, y a-t-il ensuite encore un espoir pour ce macbook ?

Merci d'avance à ceux qui prendront le temps de me lire et me répondre.

Je suis prête à essayer toute suggestion, mais je reste relativement novice donc il faut me détailler les manips à faire...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2019)

Bonsoir *Papillours
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base (tuto) -->

- démarre les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Papillours (24 Février 2019)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour tes explications très claires.

Voici ce que j'obtiens :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 3C0A3FBB-A97A-4D55-870B-639CB3A1AEE2
                                 Unencrypted
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1
/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3
/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8
/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11
/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13
/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14
/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2019)

*Macintosh HD* est un *Volume Logique* (supporté par une architecture *CoreStorage*). On va donc enquêter sur sa situation actuelle à coups de commandes informatives.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk1
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume

Poste le retour.


----------



## Papillours (25 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

Voici le retour :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk1
   Device Identifier:        disk1
   Device Node:              /dev/disk1
   Whole:                    Yes
   Part of Whole:            disk1
   Device / Media Name:      Hitachi HTS545050B9A302

   Volume Name:              Macintosh HD

   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Macintosh HD

   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Owners:                   Enabled

   Content (IOContent):      Apple_HFS
   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Not Supported
   Volume UUID:              27B0F87D-2068-324E-8ABB-03EE84CC4F3F
   Disk / Partition UUID:    3C0A3FBB-A97A-4D55-870B-639CB3A1AEE2

   Total Size:               498.9 GB (498876809216 Bytes) (exactly 974368768 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:        162.6 GB (162556596224 Bytes) (exactly 317493352 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          No

   Solid State:              No
   Virtual:                  Yes
   OS 9 Drivers:             No
   Low Level Format:         Not supported

   This disk is a Core Storage Logical Volume (LV).  Core Storage Information:
   LV UUID:                  3C0A3FBB-A97A-4D55-870B-639CB3A1AEE2
   LVF UUID:                 E04A89BF-AABE-46B9-8869-2C2A77A94C8A
   LVG UUID:                 5A601484-6DA8-49AE-8981-7B158996D1C4
   Fusion Drive:             No
   Encrypted:                No

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2019)

Tout est dit avec cette ligne -->

```
Read-Only Volume:         Yes
```


le volume *Macintosh HD* est monté en lecture seule. La raison constante en est une corruption (erreurs irréparables) du système de fichiers (*jhfs+* ici = Mac OS étendu journalisé) --> qui est le générateur du volume sur l'espace virtuel du *Volume Logique CoreStorage*. 

monté en lecture seule > le volume reste lisible. Et clonable (via une commande du Terminal) => à destination du volume d'un DDE USB. Il y a *336 Go* d'occupation du volume. Il faudrait un volume du DDE de *400 Go* disponibles.

=> est-ce que tu as un tel appareil ?

Note 1 : le volume *Macintosh HD* est monté malgré un système de fichiers corrompu. Rien ne dit qu'il remontera si on le démonte. Donc : ne pas faire de *S.O.S.* dans l'Utilitaire de disque sur le volume (ce qui démonte le volume en préalable) > ne pas le démonter > ne pas redémarrer > ne pas éteindre le Mac. Le laisser provisoirement sur la session de secours ouverte.

Note 2 : le problème relevé est purement logiciel. Un reformatage du volume ensuite devrait en remonter un valide.


----------



## Papillours (25 Février 2019)

J'ai un DDE de 500 Go mais occupé en grande partie par des données que j'ai sauvées, je vais donc aller en acheter un autre dès que possible.
Je reviens vers toi dès que je l'ai !

Pour ce qui est de tes derniers points : j'avais déjà lancé un SOS (avant de venir ici), visiblement ça a rien cassé, je n'y touche plus !
Par contre j'ai éteint mon Mac en partant au boulot tout à l'heure... je le laisse éteint en attendant du coup ?

Encore merci en tout cas.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2019)

À tout à l'heure alors. 

On verra si le volume remonte quand tu rallumera ton Mac.


----------



## Papillours (25 Février 2019)

Me revoilà, dispo pour la soirée et équipée de mon nouveau DDE (j'ai investi dans un 2 To donc je ne manquerai pas de place !).


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2019)

Alors attache le DDE au Mac. Puis démarre le Mac > les 2 touches *⌘R* pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours.

Quand tu y es > passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


qui affichent les disques et l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste ces tableaux.


----------



## Papillours (25 Février 2019)

Les voici (en 2 posts car le forum me disait que mon message était trop long !) :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 3C0A3FBB-A97A-4D55-870B-639CB3A1AEE2
                                 Unencrypted
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1
/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3
/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8
/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11
/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13
/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14
/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15
/dev/disk16 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk16
   1:               Windows_NTFS LaCie                   2.0 TB     disk16s1
```


----------



## Papillours (25 Février 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1    2.0G   1.3G   717M    65%   316386   175118   64%   /
devfs           199k   199k     0B   100%      672        0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk3      5.2M   5.2M     0B   100%     1278        0  100%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk4      524k   147k   377k    29%       34       92   27%   /Volumes
/dev/disk5      524k   143k   381k    28%       33       93   26%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk6      524k   160k   365k    31%       37       89   29%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk7      524k   147k   377k    29%       34       92   27%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk8      524k   254k   270k    49%       60       66   48%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk9      6.3M   3.4M   2.9M    54%      817      717   53%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk10     2.1M   2.1M     0B   100%      510        0  100%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk12     524k   168k   356k    33%       39       87   31%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk13     524k   168k   356k    33%       39       87   31%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk14     1.0M   143k   905k    14%       33      221   13%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk15     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       41     1493    3%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk0s3    650M   558M    85M    87%   137911    20779   87%   /Volumes/Image Volume
/dev/disk1      499G   336G   163G    68% 82109425 39686669   67%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
/dev/disk16s1   2.0T    46M   2.0T     1%       87  3815335    0%   /Volumes/LaCie
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2019)

*Macintosh HD* (la source) est bien monté. Quant à *LaCie* (la destination) --> il n'a pas les bons paramètres de disque (tout Windows).

Tu vas arranger ça par la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk16
```


respecte tous les espaces

la commande réintialise le DDE : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > nom de volume *Clone*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Papillours (25 Février 2019)

Je crois que je suis allée trop vite, je n'avais pas vu ton 2ème point sur mon téléphone... et je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir compris ce que tu y expliquais ?

J'ai lancé la commande telle que tu me l'avais donnée et j'obtiens :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk16
Started erase on disk16
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Formatting disk16s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Clone
Initialized /dev/rdisk16s2 as a 2 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 155648k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk16
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2019)

Parfait : opération effectuée. Alors hop ! opération clonage.

Passe d'abord la commande :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir pendant l'opération ; elle passe sans commentaire

Passe ensuite la commande :

```
cp -av /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/* /Volumes/Clone
```


mets *"Macintosh HD"* aves des *""* ; pas d'espace entre *HD"* et */** ; un espace entre* /** et */Volumes---*

la commande clone *Macintosh HD* dans *Clone*

une ligne s'affiche par fichier copié

la copie suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers

=> si tu vois un défilé de lignes démarrer à l'écran > c'est que le clonage est lancé. Attends jusqu'à l'arrêt du défilé et au retour de l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* en signal de complétion. Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance. Préviens quand tout est fini (il y a *336 Go* à copier : ça va prendre du temps).


----------



## Papillours (25 Février 2019)

C'est en cours comme tu m'as expliqué, je te dis quand c'est fini !


----------



## Papillours (26 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

Le clonage est terminé !

Je ne suis là qu'un petit quart d'heure ce midi, y-a-t-il une (longue) commande à lancer pour la suite avant que je reparte bosser ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui affiche instantanément l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le tableau retourné. Il permettra d'évaluer l'occupation du volume *Clone* et de juger s'il s'agit d'un clone valide (quantitativement parlant). Et on pourra s'en tenir là pour ce midi.


----------



## Papillours (26 Février 2019)

Voici : 


```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused     ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1    2.0G   1.3G   717M    65%   316386    175118   64%   /
devfs           201k   201k     0B   100%      678         0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk3      5.2M   5.2M     0B   100%     1278         0  100%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk4      524k   147k   377k    29%       34        92   27%   /Volumes
/dev/disk5      524k   143k   381k    28%       33        93   26%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk6      524k   160k   365k    31%       37        89   29%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk7      524k   147k   377k    29%       34        92   27%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk8      524k   270k   254k    52%       64        62   51%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk9      6.3M   3.4M   2.9M    55%      831       703   54%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk10     2.1M   2.1M     0B   100%      510         0  100%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk12     524k   168k   356k    33%       39        87   31%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk13     524k   168k   356k    33%       39        87   31%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk14     1.0M   143k   905k    14%       33       221   13%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk15     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       41      1493    3%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk0s3    650M   558M    85M    87%   137911     20779   87%   /Volumes/Image Volume
/dev/disk1      499G   336G   163G    68% 82109425  39686669   67%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
/dev/disk16s2   2.0T   296G   1.7T    15% 72270430 416024236   15%   /Volumes/Clone
-bash-3.2#
```

Si je comprends bien, le volume à copier, disk1, contient 336 Go, et il y a désormais sur mon DDE, le disk16, 296 Go ?
Du coup certaines données n'ont pas été copiées, ou c'est une perte normale ?

Merci en tout cas, je reviens ce soir.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2019)

Il y a *296 Go* d'occupation de *Clone* (destination) vs *336 Go* de *Macintosh HD* (source). Soit un déficit de *40 Go* -->

- ce n'est pas un résultat habituel > la commande *cp* ayant pour routine de consommer davantage de blocs pour l'écriture des fichiers copiés sur la destination > en comparaison de la source​
=> il faudra faire une enquête > afin de mesurer quel sont les dossiers-Système déficitaires dans *Clone* par rapport à *Macintosh HD*. Et de voir si l'on peut changer cet état de choses. À ce soir...


----------



## Papillours (26 Février 2019)

Me revoilà, je suis prête à suivre tes instructions quand tu seras dispo.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2019)

Alors tu peux passer les 2 commandes (séparément) :

```
/Volumes/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Mac*/*
/Volumes/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Clone/*
```


pas d'espace entre *Mac** et la */* qui suit

les commandes vont chercher l'utilitaire *du* (de mesure des dossiers) dans le volume *Macintosh HD* (utilitaire absent des ressources de l'OS de secours démarré) > puis lui font mesurer successivement (en *Gi*) les dossiers de 1er rang de *Macintosh HD* > puis de *Clone*

elle sont assez lentes d'exécution. Attends chaque fois le retour de *-bash-3.2#* en signal de fin

Poste les 2 tableaux.


----------



## Papillours (26 Février 2019)

Voilà le tableau de la première, je passe la seconde :


```
-bash-3.2# /Volumes/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Mac*/*
24G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Applications
4.0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Guides de l’utilisateur et informations
4.8G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Library
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Network
9.3G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System
264G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users
12K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Volumes
2.5M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/bin
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/cores
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/dev
4.0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/etc
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/home
4.0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/net
4.7G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/private
1.0M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/sbin
4.0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/tmp
395M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/usr
4.0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/var
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## Papillours (26 Février 2019)

Et voici :


```
-bash-3.2# /Volumes/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Clone/*
25G    /Volumes/Clone/Applications
4.0K    /Volumes/Clone/Guides de l’utilisateur et informations
5.3G    /Volumes/Clone/Library
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/Network
13G    /Volumes/Clone/System
228G    /Volumes/Clone/Users
12K    /Volumes/Clone/Volumes
4.8M    /Volumes/Clone/bin
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/cores
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/dev
4.0K    /Volumes/Clone/etc
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/home
4.0K    /Volumes/Clone/installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/net
2.9G    /Volumes/Clone/private
2.3M    /Volumes/Clone/sbin
4.0K    /Volumes/Clone/tmp
849M    /Volumes/Clone/usr
4.0K    /Volumes/Clone/var
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2019)

Le seul dossier déficitaire qui t'importe est le dossier *Users* : *264 Gi* = *283,5 Go* dans *Macintosh HD* > *228 Gi* = *245 Go* dans *Clone*. Soit un déficit de *38,5 Go*.

On continue l'inspection dans ce sens. Passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :

```
/Volumes/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Mac*/Users/*
/Volumes/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Clone/Users/*
```


elles mesurent les dossiers contenus dans les Utilisateurs de chaque volume

Poste les 2 retours.


----------



## Papillours (26 Février 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# /Volumes/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Mac*/Users/*
438M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/Deleted Users
263G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/Gaby
263M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/Guest
9.6M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/Shared
-bash-3.2# /Volumes/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Clone/Users*
228G    /Volumes/Clone/Users
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2019)

Dans la 2è commande > tu as écrit à la fin : *Users** au lieu de *Users/** (il manque la */* ).

Repasse la commande :

```
/Volumes/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Clone/Users/*
```


et poste le 2è tableau.


----------



## Papillours (26 Février 2019)

Ah oui, pardon :


```
-bash-3.2# /Volumes/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Clone/Users/*
438M    /Volumes/Clone/Users/Deleted Users
227G    /Volumes/Clone/Users/Gaby
263M    /Volumes/Clone/Users/Guest
9.6M    /Volumes/Clone/Users/Shared
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2019)

C'est donc le compte *Gaby* qui importe : *263 Gi* = *282,4 Go* dans *Macintosh HD* vs *227 Gi* = *244 Go* dans *Clone*. Déficit de *38,4 Go*.

On va donc mesurer les sous-dossiers des 2 comptes *Gaby* pour voir si le déficit de concentre quelque part.

Voici les 2 commandes à passer :

```
/Volumes/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Mac*/Users/Gaby/*
Volumes/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Clone/Users/Gaby/*
```


poste les 2 tableaux.


----------



## Papillours (26 Février 2019)

De ce que je comprends, la perte est répartie dans plusieurs dossiers :


```
-bash-3.2# /Volumes/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Mac*/Users/Gaby/*
12K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/Gaby/Applications
22M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/Gaby/Desktop
7.6G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/Gaby/Documents
5.6G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/Gaby/Downloads
5.3G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/Gaby/Dropbox
6.1G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/Gaby/Library
67G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/Gaby/Movies
34G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/Gaby/Music
107G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/Gaby/Pictures
984K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/Gaby/Public
-bash-3.2# /Volumes/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Clone/Users/Gaby/*
12K    /Volumes/Clone/Users/Gaby/Applications
22M    /Volumes/Clone/Users/Gaby/Desktop
7.4G    /Volumes/Clone/Users/Gaby/Documents
4.7G    /Volumes/Clone/Users/Gaby/Downloads
2.5G    /Volumes/Clone/Users/Gaby/Dropbox
5.6G    /Volumes/Clone/Users/Gaby/Library
58G    /Volumes/Clone/Users/Gaby/Movies
30G    /Volumes/Clone/Users/Gaby/Music
94G    /Volumes/Clone/Users/Gaby/Pictures
984K    /Volumes/Clone/Users/Gaby/Public
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2019)

Oui : la plupart des sous-dossiers de *Gaby* dans *Clone* enregistrent un déficit de taille des fichiers. Il n'y en a pas un seul qui concentrerait les pertes.

C'est un effet de la corruption du système de fichiers de la source > qui a dû bloquer toute une série de fichiers d'accès en lecture.

On peut tenter une 2è passe de copie ciblée sur le dossier *gaby* seul - si tu veux. Même si les erreurs dans le système de fichiers risquent de faire se répéter les blocages d'accès en lecture.


----------



## Papillours (26 Février 2019)

Je veux bien retenter, je n'ai rien à y perdre.

Dans tous les cas, même si je ne parviens pas à récupérer la totalité de ces fichiers : ce qui est désormais dans Clone sera sauvé et lisible ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2019)

Oui : ce qui est dans *Clone* est préservé.

Alors voici les 2 commandes à passer (séparément) :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
cp -avn /Volumes/Mac*/Users/Gaby/* /Volumes/Clone/Users/Gaby
```


la 1ère empêchera le Mac de dormir

la 2è clone le contenu du dossier *Gaby* de *Macintosh HD* => dans le dossier *Gaby* de *Clone*. J'ai ajouté une option *n* ("do *n*ot overwrite en existing file" : ne pas remplacer les fichiers identiques) --> pour que cette 2è passe ne fonctionne que comme une mise à jour

Le défilé des lignes te montrera que le clonage a commencé. Tu n'auras qu'à prévenir quand tu auras récupéré *-bash-3.2#* en signal de fin.


----------



## Papillours (26 Février 2019)

Ok super !
Je lance ça et je reviens vers toi quand c'est terminé. Merci.


----------



## Papillours (26 Février 2019)

C'est bon c'est terminé !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2019)

Déjà ! - comme mise-à-jour > ça n'a pas dû rajouter grand chose.

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


et poste le tableau de l'occupation des volumes...


----------



## Papillours (26 Février 2019)

Oui j'ai trouvé ça rapide aussi...


```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused     ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1    2.0G   1.3G   717M    65%   316386    175118   64%   /
devfs           200k   200k     0B   100%      676         0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk3      5.2M   5.2M     0B   100%     1278         0  100%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk4      524k   147k   377k    29%       34        92   27%   /Volumes
/dev/disk5      524k   143k   381k    28%       33        93   26%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk6      524k   160k   365k    31%       37        89   29%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk7      524k   147k   377k    29%       34        92   27%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk8      524k   270k   254k    52%       64        62   51%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk9      6.3M   3.5M   2.8M    56%      843       691   55%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk10     2.1M   2.1M     0B   100%      510         0  100%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk12     524k   168k   356k    33%       39        87   31%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk13     524k   172k   352k    33%       40        86   32%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk14     1.0M   143k   905k    14%       33       221   13%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk15     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       41      1493    3%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk0s3    650M   558M    85M    87%   137911     20779   87%   /Volumes/Image Volume
/dev/disk1      499G   336G   163G    68% 82109425  39686669   67%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
/dev/disk16s2   2.0T   296G   1.7T    15% 72270430 416024236   15%   /Volumes/Clone
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2019)

*296 Go* dans *Clone* : aucun changement. Donc il n'y a rien à faire pour améliorer le clone.

On peut si tu veux vérifier s'il est démarrable en l'état --> ce qui te permettrait de juger en y ouvrant ta session de l'état des lieux...

- d'accord ? - ça implique de passer plusieurs commandes dans le Terminal.​


----------



## Papillours (26 Février 2019)

Oui je suis ok, je t'écoute.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2019)

Voici la commande à passer :

```
bless --folder /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices --file /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
```


passe-la en copier-coller à rebours : copie-la avec Safari > colle-la dans le Terminal > exécute-la

elle inscrit un chemin de démarrage sur l'en-tête du volume *Clone*. Elle passe sans commentaire.

Cela fait > passe la commande :

```
bless --info /Volumes/Clone
```


qui affiche le chemin de démarrage actif de *Clone*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Papillours (26 Février 2019)

J'obtiens ceci :


```
-bash-3.2# bless --info /Volumes/Clone
finderinfo[0]: 309291 => Blessed System Folder is /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices
finderinfo[1]: 317630 => Blessed System File is /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
finderinfo[2]:      0 => Open-folder linked list empty
finderinfo[3]:      0 => No alternate OS blessed file/folder
finderinfo[4]:      0 => Unused field unset
finderinfo[5]: 309291 => OS X blessed folder is /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices
64-bit VSDB volume id:  0x9EC6BCE72F10DCB7
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2019)

Parfait : chemin valide.

Passe une dernière commande :

```
kextcache -u /Volumes/Clone
```


qui met à jour le cache *prelinkedkernel* > chargé par le lanceur *boot.efi* au démarrage

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > choisis *Clone* > démarre dessus -->

- tu n'auras qu'à dire si le système cloné s'est chargé et si tu as pu réouvrir ta session en externe - ou pas...​


----------



## Papillours (26 Février 2019)

Écoute, je te réponds depuis ma session Gaby ouverte via Clone !

Et pour tout te dire, je suis même incapable d'identifier les données perdues dans ma masse de fichiers, mais ce qui était le plus important me paraît présent !

Je ne sais comment te remercier... pour ton temps ta patience tes connaissances et ta super pédagogie (je n'aurais jamais cru être capable de réaliser toutes ces manips il y a une semaine).

Je vais me déconnecter pour ce soir, j'ai eu une grosse journée. Encore merci.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2019)

Content déjà pour toi !

- on reprendra plus tard la suite des opérations, en effet - car il se fait tard...​


----------



## Papillours (28 Février 2019)

Bonsoir Macomaniac,

Je suis dispo ce soir pour reprendre si tu es par là, sinon il n'y a pas urgence.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2019)

Bonjour *Papillours*

Je faisais relâche hier soir. Tu n'auras qu'à refaire signe ici lorsque tu seras de nouveau disponible. Ainsi -->

- dans ta session ouverte *Gaby* de *Clone* > tu trouves le Terminal de macOS at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## Papillours (1 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

Je pourrai te poster le retour ce midi, par contre je bouge pour le week-end.
Est-il possible d'éteindre le mac pour le transport, puis de le relancer via le DDE, ou y a-t-il un risque quelconque ?

Merci à toi.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2019)

Tu peux éteindre le Mac en effet. Il devrait pouvoir redémarrer sur le volume *Clone* du DDE.


----------



## Papillours (3 Mars 2019)

Désolée, je n'ai pas eu le temps de repasser avant.

Voilà le tableau : 


```
Gaby:~ Gaby$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 3C0A3FBB-A97A-4D55-870B-639CB3A1AEE2
                                 Unencrypted
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   2.0 TB     disk2s2
Gaby:~ Gaby$
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

D'accord pour reformater la volume *Macintosh HD* > avec d'effectuer un clonage à rebours : *Clone* => nouveau *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## Papillours (3 Mars 2019)

Oui, je suis d'accord.

Par contre as-tu une idée indicative du temps que ça prendra ?
J'ai un examen important vendredi, et besoin de bosser mes cours (sur le mac du coup). Comme je peux le faire grâce à toi et au DDE, peut-être plus judicieux d'attendre la fin de semaine, si les opérations sont longues ?

Merci du temps que tu m'accordes en tout cas.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Le reformatage ne prend pas de temps. 

Le clonage va impliquer environ *300 Go* de données. Mais ta session dans le volume *Clone* restera ouverte pendant ce temps et utilisable. Et en cas de besoin > tu peux arrêter le clonage en cours et le reprendre ultérieurement.


----------



## Papillours (3 Mars 2019)

Ah ok.
Dans ce cas alors allons-y !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) : 

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk1
```


la commande reformate le volume *Macintosh HD*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Papillours (3 Mars 2019)

Mon mac s'est quasi figé juste après que j'ai lancé la commande...
Seule la roue de chargement tourne, aucune réponse ni au touch pad ni aux commandes clavier.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Le disque ne semble pas vouloir se laisser démonter.

Force l'extinction (pression continue sur le bouton d'alimentation) > rallume le Mac > avec "*alt*" pour rebooter sur *Clone* -->

- tu redémarres bien sur *Clone* et parviens à réouvrir sa session ?​


----------



## Papillours (3 Mars 2019)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait, et j'ai bien redémarré sur Clone.

Je relance la commande une 2ème fois, si ça refait pareil je lâche pour ce soir j'ai trop de trucs à finir sur l'ordi.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Attends ! Repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques

Je pourrais te passer une commande de démontage préalable du volume *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Papillours (3 Mars 2019)

```
Gaby:~ Gaby$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 3C0A3FBB-A97A-4D55-870B-639CB3A1AEE2
                                 Unencrypted
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   2.0 TB     disk2s2
Gaby:~ Gaby$
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umountDisk force disk1
```


qui démonte *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Papillours (3 Mars 2019)

```
Gaby:~ Gaby$ diskutil umountDisk force disk1
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk1 was successful
Gaby:~ Gaby$
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Bon ! alors repasse la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk1
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## Papillours (3 Mars 2019)

```
Gaby:~ Gaby$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk1
Started erase on disk1 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk1 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk1 Macintosh HD
Gaby:~ Gaby$
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Opération réussie : volume reformaté.

- tu veux lancer le clonage ? - ou tu préfères t'en tenir là pour ce soir ?​


----------



## Papillours (3 Mars 2019)

De toute façon comme pour l'autre jour, une fois la confirmation que c'est lancé le clonage peut tourner tout seul ?

Si oui je veux bien que tu me donnes la commande, et je la lancerai en allant me coucher.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Il est judicieux en effet que tu lances le clonage à la fin de ton activité de session : ainsi tout sera à jour sur la destination.

Alors va à cette page internet : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite de 1 mois (sans restrictions logicielles) dont tu vas profiter.

----------

Comme le clonage risque de durer longtemps à cause de la masse des données > afin d'éviter à ton Mac de s'endormir > passe la commande :

```
nohup caffeinate -dimsu & killall Terminal
```


la commande donne l'impression d'une action éclair --> elle lance un processus *caffeinate* (qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir) > tout en le détachant du Terminal afin qu'il puisse continuer de courir après sa fermeture > et fait quitter illico l'application Terminal
----------

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *Clone*

DESTINATION = *Macintosh HD*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *Clone* dans *Macintosh HD*. Quand ce sera terminé > tu pourras redémarrer avec "*alt*" > et démarrer sur *Macintosh HD*. Tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu retrouves tout conforme.


----------



## Papillours (3 Mars 2019)

Ok ça marche, merci.

Je reviens te dire demain si c'est bon.

Bonne soirée/nuit !


----------



## Papillours (3 Mars 2019)

Au moment de lancer le clonage, il m'affiche ceci. J'ignore et lance quand même ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Je suppose que tu as dû prendre une décision toute seule : abstention ou effectuation du clonage ? -->

- tu n'auras qu'à dire laquelle.​


----------



## Papillours (4 Mars 2019)

Ben... non du coup, j'ai pris la décision d'attendre ta réponse et de partir me coucher 

Donc, je lance malgré ce message ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Vas-y quand même : tu vas bien voir...


----------



## Papillours (4 Mars 2019)

Voilà où ça s'est arrêté :


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste le tableau --> que je voie l'état des lieux...


----------



## Papillours (4 Mars 2019)

Voilou :


```
df -H
Gaby:~ Gaby$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused     ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s2    2.0T   302G   1.7T    16% 73788432 414506234   15%   /
devfs           187k   187k     0B   100%      632         0  100%   /dev
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%        0         0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%        0         0  100%   /home
/dev/disk1      499G   254G   245G    51% 62041204  59754890   51%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
Gaby:~ Gaby$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

*254 Go* dans *Macintosh HD* vs *302 Go* dans *Clone*. C'est déjà pas mal - vu les problèmes évoqués par CCC.

Passe les commandes (séparément) :

```
sudo du -shx /*
sudo du -shx /Vol*/Mac*/*
```


à la demande de *password* > tu tapes ton mot-de-passe de session en aveugle et tu revalides (pour la 1ère commande). Dans les *5' *> pas besoin de nouvelle authentification pour le 2è *sudo*

les commandes mesurent (en *Gi*) les dossiers de 1er rang de *Clone* > puis de *Macintosh HD*. Elles sont assez lentes d'exécution.

Poste les 2 tableaux --> qu'on voie où se localisent les déficits...


----------



## Papillours (4 Mars 2019)

Bon... ces commandes sont effectivement très lentes, je reviendrai te donner le résultat demain. Bonne nuit !


----------



## Papillours (5 Mars 2019)

```
Last login: Mon Mar  4 20:49:33 on ttys000
Gaby:~ Gaby$ sudo du -shx /*
25G    /Applications
4,0K    /Guides de l’utilisateur et informations
5,4G    /Library
  0B    /Network
13G    /System
228G    /Users
12K    /Volumes
4,8M    /bin
  0B    /cores
4,5K    /dev
4,0K    /etc
1,0K    /home
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
1,0K    /net
7,9G    /private
2,3M    /sbin
4,0K    /tmp
849M    /usr
4,0K    /var
Gaby:~ Gaby$ sudo du -shx /Vol*/Mac*/*
Password:
25G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Applications
4,0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Guides de l’utilisateur et informations
5,4G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Library
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhotoLibraryPrivate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Geode.framework/Versions/A/Resources/id.lproj/DGRawDecodeOperation.strings: Input/output error
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhotoLibraryPrivate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Geode.framework/Versions/A/Resources/id.lproj/DGRAWReduceNoiseOperation.strings: Input/output error
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhotoLibraryPrivate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Geode.framework/Versions/A/Resources/id.lproj/DGRetouchOperation.strings: Input/output error
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhotoLibraryPrivate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Geode.framework/Versions/A/Resources/id.lproj/DGSepiaToneOperation.strings: Input/output error
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhotoLibraryPrivate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Geode.framework/Versions/A/Resources/id.lproj/DGShadowHighlightOperation.strings: Input/output error
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhotoLibraryPrivate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Geode.framework/Versions/A/Resources/id.lproj/DGSharpenOperation.strings: Input/output error
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhotoLibraryPrivate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Geode.framework/Versions/A/Resources/id.lproj/DGSmartColorOperation.strings: Input/output error
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhotoLibraryPrivate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Geode.framework/Versions/A/Resources/id.lproj/DGSmartToneOperation.strings: Input/output error
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhotoLibraryPrivate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Geode.framework/Versions/A/Resources/id.lproj/DGUnavailableOperation.strings: Input/output error
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhotoLibraryPrivate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Geode.framework/Versions/A/Resources/id.lproj/DGVignetteEffectOperation.strings: Input/output error
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhotoLibraryPrivate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Geode.framework/Versions/A/Resources/id.lproj/DGVignetteOperation.strings: Input/output error
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhotoLibraryPrivate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Geode.framework/Versions/A/Resources/id.lproj/DGWhiteBalanceOperation.strings: Input/output error
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhotoLibraryPrivate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Geode.framework/Versions/A/Resources/id.lproj/Geode.strings: Input/output error
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhotoLibraryPrivate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Geode.framework/Versions/A/Resources/id.lproj/InfoPlist.strings: Input/output error
7,8G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System
438M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Volumes
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/bin
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/dev
4,0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/etc
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/home
4,0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/private
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/sbin
4,0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/tmp
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/usr
4,0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/var
Gaby:~ Gaby$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2019)

Alors il semblerait que CCC (qui clone par ordre alphabétique les contenus des dossiers après avoir copié l'arborescence générale) -->

- aurait planté en cours de copie du répertoire *System* et n'ait rien copié ensuite - notamment dans *Users* (Utilisateurs)​
Mais ce qui m'étonne alors est que la commande précédente *df* ait retourné une occupation de *254 Go* dans *Macintosh HD*. Alors que la commande *du* n'affiche (en additionnant) que : *38,6 Gi* = *41,4 Go* de fichiers. Soit un échec de lecture de *212,6 Go*. Je pense que c'est la commande *du* qui a planté.

----------

Je te l'avais peut-être déjà demandé mais ça m'échappe actuellement : de quelle année est ton MacBook Pro ? - quel gabarit (13" ou 15") ?


----------



## Papillours (5 Mars 2019)

C'est un 15" de fin 2011.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2019)

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un problème matériel : du disque interne ou de sa nappe SATA.

Tu n'as pas un boîtier pour disque 2,5" dans lequel tu pourrais loger le HDD après l'avoir sorti du Mac ?


----------



## Papillours (5 Mars 2019)

Non je n'ai pas ça...


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2019)

Est-ce que tu veux lancer un nouveau clonage en mode "mis-à-jour" > via une commande du Terminal ?


----------



## Papillours (5 Mars 2019)

Oui je veux bien. Donne-moi la commande je la passerai avant de me coucher...


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2019)

Tu es donc démarrée sur *Clone* (source) et le volume *Macintosh HD* (destination) est monté.

Tu passes d'abord la commande :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir en lançant une tâche d'arrière-plan dans le *terminal* ouvert

Tu passes ensuite la commande :

```
sudo rsync -avux /* /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
```


la commande ne remplace pas les fichiers identiques (déjà présents sur la destination par rapport à la source) > mais ajoute seulement les fichiers de la source non présents sur la destination. Ça va prendre du temps quand même...


----------



## Papillours (6 Mars 2019)

Salut, l'opération est terminée. La dernière ligne parle déjà d'une erreur de fichiers non copiés...
Quelle commande pour faire le point ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Papillours (6 Mars 2019)

```
Gaby:~ Gaby$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused     ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s2    2.0T   302G   1.7T    16% 73696822 414597844   15%   /
devfs           188k   188k     0B   100%      638         0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1      499G   301G   198G    61% 73440616  48355478   60%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%        0         0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%        0         0  100%   /home
Gaby:~ Gaby$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2019)

Hé ! hé ! *301 Go* dans *Macintosh HD* vs *302 Go* dans *Clone* --> la nouvelle passe de clonage n'a pas eu l'air de s'effectuer en vain. On peut considérer que la situation est rétablie.

Passe la commande :

```
bless --info /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
```


qui affiche le chemin de démarrage de *Macintosh HD* (s'il en existe un)

Poste le retour.


----------



## Papillours (6 Mars 2019)

Ha chouette !

Voici :


```
Gaby:~ Gaby$ bless --info /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
finderinfo[0]: 265720 => Blessed System Folder is /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/CoreServices
finderinfo[1]: 310881 => Blessed System File is /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
finderinfo[2]:      0 => Open-folder linked list empty
finderinfo[3]:      0 => No alternate OS blessed file/folder
finderinfo[4]:      0 => Unused field unset
finderinfo[5]: 265720 => OS X blessed folder is /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/CoreServices
64-bit VSDB volume id:  0x7BB86C9649E8A98C
Gaby:~ Gaby$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2019)

Me revoici.

Le volume a un chemin de démarrage valide.

Alors redémarre avec "*alt*" > choisis *Macintosh HD* et démarre dessus -->

- tu n'auras qu'à dire si l'OS se charge et si tu as pu réouvrir ta session.​


----------



## Papillours (6 Mars 2019)

Ok, je teste ça demain, là je m'écroule.
Merci, bonne nuit !


----------



## Papillours (13 Mars 2019)

Coucou, je passe juste te donner un signe de vie.
Je suis en plein déménagement, j'ai plus le temps de rien, mais je reviens vers toi la semaine prochaine.
Pour l'instant l'ordi est juste éteint je n'ai pas testé le redémarrage.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2019)

Merci pour les nouvelles et bon déménagement.

Refais signe ici quand tu auras du loisir.


----------



## Papillours (17 Mars 2019)

Coucou !

Je me pose enfin, j'ai relancé l'ordi. Il démarre normalement sur Macintosh HD, mais me donne le message suivant à l'ouverture de session :


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir !

- alors le déménagement ?

Pour le volume *Macintosh HD* > lance son Terminal > passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


qui vérifie le système de fichiers du volume démarré

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Papillours (17 Mars 2019)

Crevée, mais enfin chez moi ! (Avec une connexion en carton en attendant ma box).


```
diskutil verifyVolume /Gaby:~ Gaby$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk2s2 Clone
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Clone appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2s2 Clone
Gaby:~ Gaby$
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2019)

Le système de fichiers de *Macintosh HD* est sans erreurs. RAS.

- tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu obtiens encore des messages d'avertissement...​


----------



## Papillours (17 Mars 2019)

Ok... et du coup, je suis peut-être bête mais pourquoi dans les résultats de cette dernière commande, c'est le nom du volume Clone qui apparaît, et pas Macintosh HD, alors que c'est celui sur lequel j'ai démarré et qu'on voulait vérifier ?

J'ai ptêtre plus les yeux en face des trous, je vais me coucher à demain


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2019)

Si la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


retourne en début un :


```
Started file system verification on disk2s2 Clone
```

(ce à quoi je n'avais pas prêté attention) --> c'est que le volume démarré actuellement était le volume *Clone* et pas *Macintosh HD*.

en effet --> la barre oblique */* désigne toujours le point de montage du volume actuellement démarré. C'est donc le volume *Clone* que tu as vérifié et dont le système de fichiers est sans erreur.

Est-ce que tu parviens à démarrer sur *Macintosh HD* ? - en redémarrant avec "*alt*" et en choisissant le volume *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## Aruka (16 Avril 2019)

Bonjour bonjour, 
bon hé bien moi aussi j'ai le même problème sur mon disque dur principal (erreur 8 ) et j'implore l'aide de macomaniac.
j'ai éxécuté les commandes demandées et apparement mon disque dur ne veut plus se "monter" . Le hdd fait 1 To et il y a pleins de choses dessus que j'aimerai garder (que je dois garder pour le travail..). j'ai la possibilité d'utiliser un dde mais il ne fait que 640 GB, vu l'importance des données sur le hdd j'en acheterai un de plus grande capacité si besoin est.

J'ai réussi à acceder au mode single user mais je n'ai pas trop su que faire ... 

Voilà les résultats des commandes : 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            932.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             68.0 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *640.1 GB   disk3
   1:                       0x1C                         26.8 GB    disk3s1
   2:               Windows_NTFS OS                      612.4 GB   disk3s2
   3:                       0x27                         931.1 MB   disk3s3


-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk0s2
   Device Identifier:        disk0s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0

   Volume Name:              Macintosh HD
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Macintosh HD

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Owners:                   Enabled

   Disk Size:                932.0 GB (931995127808 Bytes) (exactly 1820302984 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       932.0 GB (931995127808 Bytes) (exactly 1820302984 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        675.8 GB (675842215936 Bytes) (exactly 1320004328 512-Byte-Units) (72.5%)
   Volume Available Space:   256.2 GB (256152911872 Bytes) (exactly 500298656 512-Byte-Units) (27.5%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              No

-bash-3.2# diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
Started file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
The volume Macintosh HD could not be verified completely
File system check exit code is 8
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Problem -69842 occurred while restoring the original mount state
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8: Exec format error
-bash-3.2# diskutil mount disk0s2
Volume on disk0s2 failed to mount
If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2019)

Aruka a dit:


> 2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            932.0 GB   disk0s2


Ton disque dur est bien gavé et est assurément à la peine.


Aruka a dit:


> 3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             68.0 GB    disk0s3


Enorme anomalie dans la partition de récupération, mais macomaniac t'en dira plus.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2019)

Bonjour *Aruka
*
Tu parais avoir 2 problèmes : un principal et un secondaire -->

- le principal : volume de démarrage *Macintosh HD* endommagé => problème de le récupérer - du moins ses données​
- le secondaire : partition de secours *Recovery HD* indûment hypertrophiée à *68 Go* (au lieu des *650 Mo* réglementaires) => problème de la dégonfler pour récupérer les *+67 Go*​
=> est-ce que c'est ça ?


----------



## Aruka (16 Avril 2019)

Alors pour la partition de secours c'est certainement moi qui ai dû la gonfler à la louche lors d'un reformatage précédent (me disant que plus c'est mieux..) . Pour l'instant tant que ça pose pas de problème je m'en fiche un peu.. La seule chose que j'aimerai serait de récupérer mes fichiers personnels (tout le contenu "utilisateur" si possible).

Merci pour vos réponses rapides! 

*Edit: en attendant une réponse j'ai installé OSX sur mon dde et j'ai réussi à accéder aux fichiers.. je suis en train de les copier au cas où sur le dde.. Mais si il y a une possibilité pour "réparer" l'actuel disque dur je suis toujours partant..*


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2019)

On va donc se concentrer sur le problème principal = *Macintosh HD*.

Passe la commande informative :

```
diskutil info disk0s2
```


le *0* de *disk0s2* est un zéro

la commande affiche un tableau d'informations sur la partition principale > et son volume s'il est monté

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Aruka (16 Avril 2019)

Je ne sais pas si tu as vu l'édit de mon post précédent : j'ai lancé la copie et j'en ai pour 3 heures là.
Sinon le tableau : 

```
Device Identifier:        disk0s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0

   Volume Name:              Macintosh HD
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Macintosh HD

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Owners:                   Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Booter Disk:              disk0s3
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              AB901500-3C95-3258-8071-84D172D5FF53
   Disk / Partition UUID:    000031B1-0872-0000-747B-0000882D0000
   Partition Offset:         209735680 Bytes (409640 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                932.0 GB (931995127808 Bytes) (exactly 1820302984 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       932.0 GB (931995127808 Bytes) (exactly 1820302984 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        675.8 GB (675842215936 Bytes) (exactly 1320004328 512-Byte-Units) (72.5%)
   Volume Free Space:        256.2 GB (256152911872 Bytes) (exactly 500298656 512-Byte-Units) (27.5%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              No
   Hardware AES Support:     No
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2019)

Cette mention dit tout -->

```
Read-Only Volume:         Yes
```

- le volume est monté en lecture seule. Donc verrouillé contre toute écriture (comme une réinstallation). La raison constante en est une corruption (erreurs irréparables) dans le système de fichiers *hfs+* (curieusement non journalisé) qui est le formateur du volume sur la partition.​
- je m'aperçois que je n'avais pas déroulé le 1er tableau posté > qui comportait déjà le tableau d'info ci-dessus + le retour d'une vérification. Cette vérification atteste que c'est le fichier du *catalogue B-tree* (qui gère l'accès aux fichiers en lecture > édition > ajout > suppression) qui est corrompu au-delà de toute réparation.​
- comme le volume est monté > il serait possible de cloner ses *675 Go* de données (Système & perso) => à destination du volume d'un DDE USB. Tu dis que tu es en train d'effectuer une copie à partir d'une session d'OS externe installé sur un DDE. Je ne sais pas comment tu t'y prends > mais une copie intégrale du volume *Macintosh HD* est envisageable.​
=> tu n'as qu'à préciser le 3è point.


----------



## Aruka (16 Avril 2019)

Donc si je comprends bien mon disque dur devrait être journalisé mais il ne l'est pas et c'est peut être ça qui a causé la panne (le ventilateur du mac mini s'est mis à faire beaucoup de bruit cette nuit alors je l'ai éteint "à l'arrache" c'est surement ça) ? 
Comme mon DDE ne fait que 640Go j'ai laissé tomber le clonage complet du disque. Je devrai recevoir un ssd demain, j'en profiterai pour réinstaller le tout proprement avec mes fichiers importants de côté.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2019)

La non journalisation du volume n'a pas d'effet de panne en soi. Elle aurait bloqué seulement la possibilité d'une réinstallation de l'OS.

Une extinction brutale par contre peut corrompre le système de fichiers d'un volume : c'est peut-être ce qui explique le montage en lecture seule de *Macintosh HD*.

Je vois que tu gères la situation par toi-même.


----------



## Aruka (16 Avril 2019)

D'accord, Merci pour ton aide


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2019)

Un volume de démarrage remonté en "lecture seule" => ne peut pas être réparé. Car le mode de remontage en "lecture seule" signale une corruption irréparable du système de fichiers (dispositif logiciel inscrit sur les blocs de départ de la partition > qui est le formateur du volume sur cette partition) -->

- qu'un volume dont le "générateur" est corrompu par des erreurs graves --> se trouve quand même remonté (= qu'un point d'accès à ses fichiers soit ouvert par le *kernel* dans une localisation du Système actuellement démarré : celui de l'OS de secours démarré ici) => est le résultat d'une "indulgence" de la part du service *diskarbitrationd* (*daemon* d'arbitrage de disque) qui est chargé de la probation des systèmes de fichiers > avant passation de la tâche de montage au *kernel*.​
- sur quels critères (pré-programmés dans son programme) le service *diskarbitrationd* se base-t-il pour tantôt "réprouver" un système de fichiers recelant des erreurs (càd. refuser de passer au *kernel* la tâche de monter le volume qui en dépend) > tantôt "approuver" un montage en mode "faible" (= lecture seule) d'un système de fichiers recelant des erreurs graves ? - cela fait partie pour moi de l'« inscrutable » dans le domaine informatique. Ah ! si des utilitaires natifs étaient disponibles dans le *terminal* --> qui permettraient finement mais intelligiblement de représenter l'état d'un système de fichiers donné => il serait peut-être possible alors de « discriminer des classes d'erreurs ». Mais il semble que les ingénieurs informatiques tracent une limite d'intelligibilité à leurs programmes => ce qui fait que les commandes disponibles pour le *terminal* ne font que gérer "techniquement" des objets résultants > sans jamais représenter les causes productives de ces résultats.​
----------

Question : est-ce que tu as lancé un clonage intégral de *Macintosh HD* => à destination du volume d'un DDE - via une commande de recopie *cp* (*c*o*p*y) ?


----------



## Papillours (22 Avril 2019)

Bonjour macomaniac,

Désolée pour la "disparition", pas mal de soucis et un peu mis l'ordi de côté.

Pour reprendre où on en était, si tu veux bien et quand tu pourras :

Je ne démarre pas sur Macintosh HD. Ça m'affiche un espèce de rond barré gris...


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2019)

Bonjour *Papillours
*
D'après mes souvenirs > tu as un volume *Clone* démarrable -->

- est-ce que c'est le cas ?​


----------



## Papillours (22 Avril 2019)

Oui, Clone DDE démarrable et exécuté par défaut quand j'allume le mac, c'est bien là où on en était arrivé.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2019)

Alors tu n'as qu'à me rafraîchir sur les informations de base par les 3 commandes suivantes (copier-coller ; l'une après l'autre) -->

```
diskutil list
sysctl hw.model
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affichent : le tableau des disques > l'identifiant de modèle du Mac > la version de macOS installée

Poste les 3 retours dans une fenêtre de code.


----------



## Papillours (22 Avril 2019)

```
Last login: Mon Apr 22 17:21:06 on console

Gaby:~ Gaby$ diskutil list


/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                3C0A3FBB-A97A-4D55-870B-639CB3A1AEE2

                                Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   2.0 TB     disk2s2

Gaby:~ Gaby$ 

Gaby:~ Gaby$ sysctl hw.model

hw.model: MacBookPro8,2

Gaby:~ Gaby$ sw_vers -productVersion

10.11.6

Gaby:~ Gaby$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2019)

MacBook Pro 15" de 2011 - El Capitan. Le volume interne *Macintosh HD* est supporté par un *CoreStorage*.

Passe encore les commandes informatives : 

```
diskutil info disk1
df -H
```


qui affichent : un tableau d'informations sur *Macintosh HD* & l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste les retours.


----------



## Papillours (22 Avril 2019)

```
Gaby:~ Gaby$ diskutil info disk1
   Device Identifier:        disk1
   Device Node:              /dev/disk1
   Whole:                    Yes
   Part of Whole:            disk1
   Device / Media Name:      Hitachi HTS545050B9A302

   Volume Name:              Macintosh HD

   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Macintosh HD

   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Owners:                   Enabled

   Content (IOContent):      Apple_HFS
   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Not Supported
   Volume UUID:              EBA623ED-9C4D-3A3A-B563-E8EBFAB0519F
   Disk / Partition UUID:    3C0A3FBB-A97A-4D55-870B-639CB3A1AEE2

   Total Size:               498.9 GB (498876809216 Bytes) (exactly 974368768 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:        198.0 GB (197989089280 Bytes) (exactly 386697440 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          No

   Solid State:              No
   Virtual:                  Yes
   OS 9 Drivers:             No
   Low Level Format:         Not supported

   This disk is a Core Storage Logical Volume (LV).  Core Storage Information:
   LV UUID:                  3C0A3FBB-A97A-4D55-870B-639CB3A1AEE2
   LVF UUID:                 E04A89BF-AABE-46B9-8869-2C2A77A94C8A
   LVG UUID:                 5A601484-6DA8-49AE-8981-7B158996D1C4
   Fusion Drive:             No
   Encrypted:                No

Gaby:~ Gaby$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused     ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s2    2.0T   296G   1.7T    15% 72366012 415928654   15%   /
devfs           188k   188k     0B   100%      635         0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1      499G   301G   198G    61% 73458914  48337180   60%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%        0         0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%        0         0  100%   /home
Gaby:~ Gaby$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2019)

Le volume *Macintosh HD* n'est pas journalisé. Il est monté en mode "lecture seule" > ce qui signale une corruption (erreurs irréparables) du système de fichiers *hfs+* formateur du volume.

Passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```


qui affiche le tableau détaillé du *CoreStorage* (disposition de virtualisation d'espace-disque > qui supporte le volume terminal)

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## Papillours (22 Avril 2019)

```
Gaby:~ Gaby$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 5A601484-6DA8-49AE-8981-7B158996D1C4
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         499248103424 B (499.2 GB)
    Free Space:   18972672 B (19.0 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 5F64D74F-27FB-4CD1-B285-8F85ACD8A84F
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     499248103424 B (499.2 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family E04A89BF-AABE-46B9-8869-2C2A77A94C8A
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 3C0A3FBB-A97A-4D55-870B-639CB3A1AEE2
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          498876809216 B (498.9 GB)
            Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
Gaby:~ Gaby$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2019)

Le tableau fournit l'*UUID* du *Logical Volume Group* (le *Conteneur CoreStorage* global) --> permettant sa suppression et le reformatage d'un volume *Macintosh HD* standard :

- d'accord pour cette opération ?​


----------



## Papillours (22 Avril 2019)

Yep !

Dans la mesure où tu m'avais permis de sauver une graaande partie de mes données sur Clone, et que le reste est de toute façon perdu perdu. En avant ^^


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la jusqu'au *list* final) -->

```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 5A601484-6DA8-49AE-8981-7B158996D1C4 ; diskutil rename disk0s2 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list disk0
```


cette commande concaténée : supprime le *CoreStorage* et reformate un volume *Untitled* > renomme *Untitled* => *Macintosh HD* > affiche la configuration du disque interne seul

Poste l'affichage complet retourné par la commande.


----------



## Papillours (22 Avril 2019)

```
Gaby:~ Gaby$ diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 5A601484-6DA8-49AE-8981-7B158996D1C4 ; diskutil rename disk0s2 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list disk0
Started CoreStorage operation
Unmounting Logical Volumes
Ejecting Logical Volumes
Destroying Logical Volume Group
Erasing disk0s2
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
Volume on disk0s2 renamed to Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
Gaby:~ Gaby$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2019)

L'opération a réussi. Par acquit de conscience > passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
```


la commande vérifie l'intégrité du nouveau système de fichiers *jhfs+* > formateur du volume *Macintosh HD*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Papillours (22 Avril 2019)

Hum...


```
Gaby:~ Gaby$ diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
Started file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
The volume Macintosh HD could not be verified completely
File system check exit code is 8
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8: POSIX reports: Exec format error
Gaby:~ Gaby$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2019)

Le nouveau système de fichiers est aussi corrompu d'entrée que l'était le précédent.

Refais encore un test : passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil reformat disk0s2
diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
```


qui : reformatent le volume à l'identique > puis re-vérifient son système de fichiers formateur

Poste les 2 affichages retournés par les commandes.


----------



## Papillours (22 Avril 2019)

```
Gaby:~ Gaby$ diskutil reformat disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Gaby:~ Gaby$ 

Gaby:~ Gaby$ diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2

Started file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD

Verifying file system

Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume

Checking extents overflow file

Checking catalog file

Checking multi-linked files

Checking catalog hierarchy

Checking extended attributes file

The volume Macintosh HD could not be verified completely

File system check exit code is 8

Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed

Underlying error: 8: POSIX reports: Exec format error

Gaby:~ Gaby$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2019)

Bilan -->

- le système de fichiers à nouveau créé de neuf --> est corrompu d'entrée. Ce qui empêche une installation​
Je pense qu'il y a un problème matériel touchant : soit le disque > soit la nappe SATA (câble plat de type ruban qui connecte le disque à la carte-mère et assure l'alimentation et le transfert des données au processeur) -->

- est-ce que tu pourrais extraire le disque du Mac (facile) et le brancher en externe : soit en le mettant dans un boîtier SATA <=> USB pour disque *2,5"* (compatible épaisseur *9 mm* d'un HDD) > soit via un câble SATA <=> USB ? - le Mac démarré toujours sur *Clone* > il serait facile de voir si on peut reformater le disque placé en externe avec un système de fichiers vérifié intègre => auquel cas : nappe SATA = défaillante.​


----------



## Papillours (22 Avril 2019)

Oui, je peux le faire, si tu m'expliques en détails comme tu le fais si bien jusqu'à maintenant.
Et si tu me dis ce qu'il me faut comme outil pour l'extraire, ce que je dois acheter (boîtier ou câble ? je n'ai ni l'un ni l'autre).

J'arrête ici pour ce soir du coup, je te remercie macomaniac, à bientôt !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2019)

D'accord : je te répondrai demain dans ce fil.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2019)

L'opération consistant à extraire le disque d'un MacBook Pro classique est triviale -->

- tu la trouves détaillée dans ce tuto du site iFixit : ☞*Remplacement du disque dur du MacBook Pro 15" Unibody fin 2011*☜ (clique le lien rouge)​
=> il te faut juste 2 petits tournevis : un cruciforme Phillips 00 (pour dévisser les vis de la plaque du fond du Mac > et pour dévisser la barrette en plastique qui sert de blocage du disque dans son alvéole) ; un torx T-6 (pour dévisser les 4 petits boulons fixés par paires sur les tranches du disque > et dont les têtes proéminentes servent de moyeux de fixation du disque dans son alvéole).

- note : tu n'as besoin de dévisser les 4 boulons du disque que si tu optes pour un boîtier ; si tu optes pour un câble SATA <=> USB --> tu n'as pas besoin de le faire.​
----------

L'ustensile permettant le branchement d'un disque en USB externe au Mac peut-être -->

- soit un boitier comme celui-ci par exemple sur le site MacWay : ☞*Boîtier disque dur 2,5" Storeva Xslim USB 3.0 Silver*☜ - prix = près de *25€*​
- soit un câble comme celui-ci par exemple sur le site Amazon : ☞*EasyULT Adaptateur USB 3.0 vers SATA III*☜ - prix = près de *9€*​
=> étant donné la destination restreinte de l'ustensile (permettre un test de branchement du disque interne => en externe) --> je te conseille de t'en tenir au câble moins onéreux. Tu noteras que cette dernière option --> te permet aussi de faire l'économie du tournevis torx T-6 (puisque tu n'auras pas besoin de dévisser les 4 boulons de fixation des tranches du disque).


----------



## Papillours (28 Avril 2019)

Merci pour ces précieuses infos !
Je m'en occupe quand j'ai un moment de libre, probablement pas avant le week-end prochain, et reviens vers toi.
Bonne semaine


----------



## RitchieVC (30 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,
J’ai un pb similaire à ceux de ce posts.
Mac book pro 2009 qui s’éteint au démarrage depuis hier surement à cause du DD également.
J’ai réussi à l’allumer en mode sans échec mais au bout de la quinzieme fois seulement. Avant même en mode sans échec il ne démarrait pas.
Cependant je n’arrive pas à récupérer mes données, je ne peux pas me connecter à Safari et les clés USB ne sont plus reconnus.
Vous trouverez ci joint le résultat de la commande verifyvolume sur le DD.
D’avance merci pour votre aide.
En attendant je continue d’essayer de me débrouiller mais je vous avoue que je suis un peu perdu.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir *Ritchie*

Le système de fichiers* jhfs+* > formateur du volume *Macintosh HD* sur la partition *disk0s2* --> est corrompu. Son fichier du *catalogue B-tree* recèle une erreur.

- quel est l'OS installé dans ce volume ?​


----------



## RitchieVC (30 Avril 2019)

Bonjour Macomaniac !
Merci pour ton retour rapide
C’est El Capitan 10.11.16
Et je met la commande diskutil list et diskutil info en PJ


----------



## RitchieVC (30 Avril 2019)

Diskutil info


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2019)

Tu as *442 Go* de données -->

- est-ce que tu aurais un DDE USB disponible > avec un volume comportant *500 Go* d'espace libre ?​


----------



## RitchieVC (30 Avril 2019)

Non mais je peux en acheter un là si j’en trouve un à Carrefour avant 22h.
Une fois que je l’ai il faudrait que je fasse quoi ? Est ce que je n’aurais pas le même problème qu’avec mes clés USB qui ne sont plus reconnus ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2019)

Tu peux faire le test suivant -->

- branche une clé USB à ton Mac.​
- redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pressées ensemble => pour démarrer sur l'OS de secours du disque (contenu dans le petit volume *Recovery HD*). Tu vas obenir l'écran de la session de secours affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X*.​
Tu vas trouver le Terminal à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires*. Passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


qui affichent le tableau des disques et l'occupation des volumes montés

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ces tableaux sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes les tableaux > *⌘C* pour les copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste des photos des tableaux

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## RitchieVC (30 Avril 2019)

Voilà les tableaux : 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            500.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 NO NAME                 7.8 GB     disk1s1
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1
/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3
/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8
/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11
/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13
/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14
/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused  ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s1   2.0G   1.3G   715M    65%  316343 174606   64%   /
devfs          198k   198k     0B   100%     668      0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk3     5.2M   2.2M   3.1M    42%     524    754   41%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk4     524k   147k   377k    29%      34     92   27%   /Volumes
/dev/disk5     524k   143k   381k    28%      33     93   26%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk6     524k   160k   365k    31%      37     89   29%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk7     524k   147k   377k    29%      34     92   27%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk8     524k   254k   270k    49%      60     66   48%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk9     6.3M   3.2M   3.0M    52%     791    743   52%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk10    2.1M   213k   1.9M    11%      50    460   10%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk12    524k   172k   352k    33%      40     86   32%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk13    524k   168k   356k    33%      39     87   31%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk14    1.0M   176k   872k    17%      41    213   16%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk15    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%      41   1493    3%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk0s3   650M   525M   119M    82%  129676  29014   82%   /Volumes/Image Volume
/dev/disk1s1   7.8G   7.8G   3.4M   100%       0      0  100%   /Volumes/NO NAME
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2019)

La clé est bien reconnue et son volume monté. Mais le volume *Macintosh HD* n'a pas été remonté, lui.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk0s2
```


qui tente de monter le volume

Poste le retour.


----------



## RitchieVC (30 Avril 2019)

J’obtiens une erreur :
Unable to find disk for disk02


----------



## RitchieVC (30 Avril 2019)

Au temps pour moi j'ai fais une erreur dans la commande, voici le retour avec la bonne commande :

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil mount disk0s2
Volume on disk0s2 failed to mount
If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option
```

Au fait entre temps je suis allé acheter un disque Dur de 1TO.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2019)

Le volume ne veut pas monter normalement. Tente la commande :

```
diskutil mount readOnly disk0s2
```


le *O* de *readOnly* = majuscule de la lettre *o* ; saisis bien *disk0s2* à la fin

la commande monte le volume *Macintosh HD* en "lecture seule" = montage "faible"

Poste le retour.


----------



## RitchieVC (30 Avril 2019)

Bizarre j'ai le même message : 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil mount readOnly disk0s2
Volume on disk0s2 failed to mount
If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2019)

Le volume ne monte pas. Ce qui est requis pour qu'un clonage soit possible.

Voici un autre test -->

- redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées les 2 touches *⌘S* = démarrage en *Single User*​
=> est-ce que tu obtiens un écran noir sur lequel défilent des lignes de logs de démarrage blanches > et leur immobilisation à la fin sur l'invite de commande :

```
root#
```

ou pas ?


----------



## RitchieVC (30 Avril 2019)

Oui j’ai bien ça


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2019)

Alors voici la situation -->

- le volume *Macintosh HD* a réussi à être remonté en lecture seule par défaut. Son Système démarré de manière minimale (aucun service de l'OS n'est initialisé). La session est une session *root* de *terminal*. Le clavier est un *QWERTY* logique par défaut --> aussi faut-il convertir les caractères variables sur un *AZERTY* physique.​
Passe la commande qui doit s'afficher ainsi :

```
ls /
```


et que tu tapes ainsi :


```
ls =
```


la commande liste les objets de 1er rang (fichiers ou dossiers) du volume

Poste une photo du tableau.


----------



## RitchieVC (30 Avril 2019)

Voilà le retour du ls /


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2019)

Tous les dossiers-Système sont bien affichés.

Mais la commande *ls* est une commande informative "légère". Voici la commande-test qui va décider de tout.

Passe la commande qui doit s'afficher comme :

```
du -sh /*
```


et que tu tapes ainsi :


```
du )sh =⇧!
```


l'astérisque final *** se tape par la combinaison de touches *⇧!* (exactement comme si tu voulais taper le chiffre *8* sur un *AZERTY*)

la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) la taille des dossiers de 1er rang du volume. Comme elle opère récursivement dans les dossiers pour effectuer son opération > c'est une commande "lourde" qui va constituer un excellent test d'accès en lecture aux fichiers du volumes. Elle est lente d'exécution --> attends de récupérer *root#* en signal de complétion.

Poste une photo du tableau obtenu si tu en obtiens un. S'il y a un problème > signale-le.


----------



## RitchieVC (30 Avril 2019)

Merci pour votre aide.
Je n’ai pas d´erreur avec cette commande voici le résultat :


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2019)

Alors on sait qu'il sera possible de cloner le contenu de ton volume *Macintosh HD* => à destination du volume d'un DDE USB - ce, via une commande dans le *terminal* du *Single User*.

Pour quitter la session du *Single User* > passe la commande :

```
reboot
```


identique dans les 2 claviers

elle fait redémarrer le Mac. Tu peux redémarrer en *Safe mode* ou sur la session de secours si tu veux

=> il te faudra un DDE USB > qu'il s'agira de configurer d'abord dans la session de secours.

Note : comme il se fait trop tard pour moi > je reviendrai demain dans ton fil.


----------



## RitchieVC (30 Avril 2019)

Parfait ! 
Oui il est tard, merci encore beaucoup pour ton aide, vraiment ! 
A demain pour continuer alors et bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2019)

Tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu disposes d'un DDE avec *500 Go* d'espace libre.


----------



## RitchieVC (1 Mai 2019)

Bonjour !
Yes j’ai le DDE de dispo ! Il faut que je le configure avant c’est ca ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2019)

Alors branche ton DDE au Mac. Puis démarre avec *⌘R* pour ouvrir la session de secours.

Passe alors les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


qui affichent la configuration des disques et l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste les 2 tableaux.


----------



## RitchieVC (1 Mai 2019)

Les voilà : 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            500.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1
/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3
/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8
/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11
/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13
/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14
/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15
/dev/disk16 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk16
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk16s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS My Passport for Mac     999.8 GB   disk16s2
```


```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused     ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    2.0G   1.3G   715M    65%  316343    174606   64%   /
devfs           200k   200k     0B   100%     678         0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk3      5.2M   1.9M   3.3M    37%     465       813   36%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk4      524k   147k   377k    29%      34        92   27%   /Volumes
/dev/disk5      524k   143k   381k    28%      33        93   26%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk6      524k   160k   365k    31%      37        89   29%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk7      524k   147k   377k    29%      34        92   27%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk8      524k   254k   270k    49%      60        66   48%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk9      6.3M   3.2M   3.0M    52%     791       743   52%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk10     2.1M   213k   1.9M    11%      50       460   10%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk12     524k   172k   352k    33%      40        86   32%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk13     524k   168k   356k    33%      39        87   31%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk14     1.0M   176k   872k    17%      41       213   16%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk15     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%      41      1493    3%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk16s2   1000   665M   999G     1%  162361 243935931    0%   /Volumes/My Passport for Mac
/dev/disk0s3    650M   525M   119M    82%  129676     29014   82%   /Volumes/Image Volume
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2019)

Je vois que le DDE est bien paramétré (table *GPT* + format *jhfs+* du volume). L'intitulé de volume : *My Passport for Mac* est un peu incommode.

Passe la commande cosmétique :

```
diskutil rename disk16s2 Clone
```


la commande renomme *My Passport for Mac* => *Clone*

Poste le retour.


----------



## RitchieVC (1 Mai 2019)

Fait : 
Volume on disk16s2 renamed to Clone


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2019)

Bien !

Alors il faut savoir -->

- qu'aucun disque externe ne peut se trouver attaché au Système du Mac après coup > lors de la session du *Single User.* Il faut que le disque externe soit attaché en préalable de l'ouverture de cette session. Donc laisse le DDE branché au Mac.​
- qu'aucun volume de disque externe (le volume *Clone* ici) --> ne se trouve automatiquement monté. C'est un effet collatéral du démarrage minimaliste du Mac en *Single User* : aucun service (*daemon*) de l'OS n'est initialisé > dont les services *diskarbitrationd* & *diskmanagementd* qui permettraient ce montage en volume automatique. Il va donc falloir effectuer un remontage manuel du volume *Clone*.​
- le Mac ayant un disque interne unique > celui-ci sera donc indexé *disk0* (= 1er disque) par défaut. La partition-Système de ce disque n'exportant pas d'espace-disque virtuel de second ordre > le disque du DDE sera donc indexé *disk1* (= second disque). Et la partition du volume *Clone* sera donc indexée *disk1s2*.​
Redémarre à présent (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et presse les 2 touches *⌘S* pour ouvrir la session du *Single User* -->

- est-que tu récupères l'invite de commande *root#* après défilé de lignes de logs de démarrage ?​


----------



## RitchieVC (1 Mai 2019)

Oui j’ai bien l’invite de commande.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2019)

Alors par prudence préalable > repasse d'abord la commande (que tu l'avais déjà passée) qui doit s'afficher à l'écran comme :

```
ls /
```


et que tu tapes ainsi :


```
ls =
```


la commande affiche le tableau des fichiers & dossiers du volume *Macintosh HD* monté en mode "lecture seule".

Poste une photo du tableau ici --> que je voie si l'accès en lecture au volume démarré est toujours assuré.


----------



## RitchieVC (1 Mai 2019)

Voilà


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2019)

Parfait : la distribution complète des dossiers-Système est toujours affichée clair & net (promesse de lisibilité).

Passe à présent (avec le plus grand soin !) la commande qui doit s'afficher à l'écran ainsi :

```
sudo mount -t hfs /dev/disk1s2 /Volumes
```


et que tu dois saisir ainsi -->


```
sudo ,ount )t hfs =dev=disk&sé =Volu,es
```


respecte bien les espaces séparant les termes ; en *QWERTY* les chiffres se frappent directement sur les touches correspondantes (sans la touche de fonction *⇧* = *maj* donc).

la commande monte l'appareil externe *disk1s2* > dans l'espace du répertoire */Volumes* de *Macintosh HD* pris comme point de montage

Si la commande passe > tu dois voir s'afficher le retour suivant :

```
hfs : mounted Clone on device disk1s2
```


est-ce que c'est bien ce que tu as obtenu en validant la commande ?


----------



## RitchieVC (1 Mai 2019)

Oui c’est bien ce que j’ai comme retour de la commande


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2019)

Alors cela veut dire que le volume externe *Clone* est actuellement identique au dossier */Volumes* interne à *Macintosh HD*. Alors que *Macintosh HD* est monté en lecture seule --> le volume *Clone* est monté en lecture & écriture lui dans l'espace */Volumes*.

Passe la commande (avec le plus grand soin !) qui doit s'affiche ainsi -->

```
sudo rsync -avx /* /Volumes
```


et que tu tapes sur ton clavier *AZERTY* ainsi -->


```
sudo rsync )qvx =⇧! =Volu,es
```


l'astérique *** se tape *⇧!* (*maj !*) = comme le chiffre *8* sur un *AZERTY*.  Respecte tous les espaces

la commande lance le clonage intégral du volume de démarrage *Macintosh HD* dans l'espace */Volumes* identique actuellement au volume externe *Clone* auquel il sert de point de montage.

l'option *x* interdit à la commande de descendre récursivement dans le répertoire */Volumes* quand elle y arrivera en mode "source" > mais la force à traiter le répertoire */Volumes* source comme un fichier plein (alors qu'en destination > il équivaut au volume *Clone* monté). Cette précaution => afin d'éviter que parvenue en mode source au dossier */Volumes* > la commande *rsync* ne se mette à prendre en source les éléments contenus dans ce dossier = les éléments qu'elle y a *déjà clonés* > en tant que le dossier */Volumes* équivalant au volume *Clone* qui est monté à cet espace => constitue la destination du clonage. Il s'agit donc d'éviter un cercle vicieux logique.

la commande affiche une ligne par fichier copié. Elle suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers. *rsync* commence toujours par construire une liste de copie > avant de déclencher l'exécution de la copie --> tu devrais donc voir afficher un :


```
building file list ...
```


pendant plusieurs minutes > conclu par un :


```
done
```


si tu vois commencer de défiler rapidement une forêt de lignes --> c'est potentiellement gagné : c'est que le clonage à commencé. Est-ce que c'est bien le cas ?


----------



## RitchieVC (1 Mai 2019)

Oui c’est bien le cas.
C’est en cours de clonage !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2019)

Tu as une ligne qui défile par fichier copié. Il y a *442 Go* de données => ça va faire des millions de lignes et prendre des heures ! Patience... D'après un test que j'avais fait --> le Mac ne se met jamais en sommeil en mode *Single User*. Donc tu n'as pas besoin de le surveiller.

Le signal d'achèvement sera donné par l'arrêt du défilé et le réaffichage de l'invite de commande *root#*. Tu n'auras qu'à le signaler alors.

Si tu guignes de l'œil le début des lignes qui défilent en te calant sur le haut gauche de l'écran --> tu peux distinguer quel nom de dossier correspond à la copie actuelle : *Applications* > *Library* > *private* > *System* > *Users* > *usr*...


----------



## RitchieVC (1 Mai 2019)

Re !
Je ne sais pas comment mais il semble que le DDE ce soit déconnecté car ça s’est terminé en erreur :/ Cf. Photo ci dessous
Je peux relancer la commande tel quel où je dois reformater le DDE avant ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2019)

Pas de reformatage !

- est-ce que tu as récupéré l'invite de commande *root#* ?​


----------



## RitchieVC (1 Mai 2019)

Oui c’est bien le cas


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2019)

Passe la commande qui doit s'afficher comme :

```
ls /Volumes
```


et que tu tapes :


```
ls =Volu,es
```


la commande liste les objets de 1er rang du dossier */Volumes* > et donc les objets clonés dans *Clone* > si ce volume est bien toujours monté à cet emplacement

Poste le retour.


----------



## RitchieVC (1 Mai 2019)

Voilà


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2019)

Le volume m'a l'air bien monté toujours.

Passe la commande qui doit s'afficher :

```
sudo rsync -avux /* /Volumes
```


et que tu tapes :


```
sudo rsync )qvux =⇧! =Volu,es
```


tu noteras que j'ai introduit l'option *u* (comme *update*) dans le lot des options *-avux*. C'est pour que *rsync* ne remplace pas les objets déjà clonés > mais effectue une mise-à-jour en copiant les objets différents de la source => sur la destination

=> tu n'as qu'à dire si le clonage s'est relancé (défilé de lignes).


----------



## RitchieVC (1 Mai 2019)

Ça s’est relancé mais ça s´est terminé en erreur de nouveau :


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2019)

Passe la commande qui doit s'afficher :

```
du -sh /Volumes/*
```


et que tu tapes :


```
du )sh =Volu,es=⇧!
```


la commande mesure (en *Gi*) les objets de 1er rang clonés dans *Clone* (monté at: */Volumes*). Elle est lente d'exécution.

Poste le tableau.


----------



## RitchieVC (1 Mai 2019)

J’ai des erreurs disk1s2 media is not present :


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2019)

Le volume doit être démonté. Il va falloir refaire un cycle complet : redémarrage > remontage > relance du clonage.

Note : il se fait trop tard pour moi ce soir. Je te propose de remettre ce second cycle à demain.


----------



## RitchieVC (2 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,
Je suis prêt pour relancer le cycle complet quand tu veux.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2019)

Alors ton DDE branché > démarre via *⌘S* en *Single User *> quand tu as *root#* --> passe la commande :

```
ls /
```


tapée :


```
ls =
```


poste une photo de l'affichage des dossiers-Système.


----------



## RitchieVC (2 Mai 2019)

Voilà


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2019)

Tout a l'air conforme. Passe la commande :

```
sudo mount -t hfs /dev/disk1s2 /Volumes
```


tapée :


```
sudo ,ount )t hfs =dev=disk&sé =Volu,es
```


qui remonte le volume *Clone* at: */Volumes* comme point de montage. Obtiens-tu le retour -->


```
hfs : mounted Clone on device disk1s2
```

?​


----------



## RitchieVC (2 Mai 2019)

J’ai eu ça mais j’ai eu deux autres lignes de retour avant :


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2019)

Le volume *Clone* est bien monté at: */Volumes*.

Alors on peut vérifier la taille de ce qui a déjà été cloné. Passe la commande :

```
du -sh /Volumes/*
```


tapée :


```
du )sh =Volu,es=⇧!
```


qui mesure (en *Gi*) les dossiers de 1er rang contenus dans */Volumes* (= *Clone* monté à cet espace). La commande est lente : attends le retour de *root#* en signal de complétion.

Poste le tableau (si tu en obtiens un).


----------



## RitchieVC (2 Mai 2019)

Voilà le résultat :


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2019)

Tous les dossiers-parents de 1er rang ont été clonés comme des enveloppes vides. 

Seuls les dossiers suivants ont été remplis --> Applications 18 Gi = *19,4 Go* > Library 12 Gi = *13 Go* > System 11 Gi = *12 Go* > Users 167 Gi = *180 Go*. Soit au total : *224,4 Go* de récupérés.

Il faut faire une seconde passe > avec une option de mise-à-jour pour éviter que les fichiers déjà clonés ne soient remplacés. Passe la commande :

```
sudo rsync -avux /* /Volumes
```


tapée :


```
sudo rsync )qvux =⇧! =Volu,es
```


qui effectue cette opération

=> tu n'as qu'à dire si le défilé des lignes a repris. Il devrait reprendre théoriquement sur le répertoire *Users*.


----------



## RitchieVC (2 Mai 2019)

C’est reparti, la copie est en cours ! Merci beaucoup !


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,
Ça s’est de nouveau terminé en erreur mais cette fois ça semble être un problème de place dispo sur le DDE :
Quand je regarde les tailles de dossier dans /Volumes j’ai l’impression qu’il a tout recopié dans un sous dossier Volumes :


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Il y a *442,6 Gi* = *475 Go* de fichiers copiés normalement. Pour *442 Go* de données "source" > un excédent de *33 Go* n'a rien d'étonnant. Les commandes de recopie ont pour routine de consommer davantage de blocs pour l'écriture des fichiers sur la destination > en comparaison de la source - ce, lorsque le volume source dépend d'un système de fichiers corrompu.

Et tu as raison : *487 Gi* = *523 Go* ont été copiés dans le dossier *Volumes* du volume *Clone* (monté at: /*Volumes*) soit l'adresse : */Volumes/Volumes* > malgré l'option *x* qui interdisait à *rsync* de descendre récursivement dans le dossier */Volumes* en mode "source" --> car alors le contenu trouvé équivalait à ce que *rsync* avait déjà cloné dans *Clone* monté au point de montage de ce dossier. À moins que tu n'aies oublié l'option *x* dans le groupe des options *-avux* ?

Quoi qu'il en soit de cette erreur secondaire > le clonage principal m'a bien eu l'air de se trouver achevé en bonne et due forme --> 

- est-ce que tu as récupéré l'invite de commande *root#* actuellement ? Si tu l'as récupérée > passe la commande :​

```
reboot
```


qui fait redémarrer le Mac et tiens aussitôt pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* pour revenir dans la session de secours normale.

=> préviens quand tu y es.


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

J’ai vérifié je n’ai pas oublié le paramètre x, quand je fais la flèche vers le haut j’ai bien la commande avec -avux.
Comment est ce que je peux etre sur que la copie est bien complète ?
Ça y est je suis sur la session de secours normale.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Alors lance le Terminal > passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
df -H /
```


et poste les tableaux des disques et de l'occupation des volumes montés.


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

Les voilà : 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            500.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   999.8 GB   disk2s2
/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3
/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8
/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11
/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13
/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14
/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15
```


```
-bash-3.2# df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused  ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   2.0G   1.3G   715M    65%  316343 174606   64%   /
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Pardon : je t'ai donné la commande *df* avec le point de montage */* en cible (= volume de l'OS de secours démarré). Simple lapsus.

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste ce tableau complet.


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity   iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   2.0G   1.3G   715M    65%    316343   174606   64%   /
devfs          199k   199k     0B   100%       672        0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk3     5.2M   2.4M   2.9M    45%       572      706   45%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk4     524k   147k   377k    29%        34       92   27%   /Volumes
/dev/disk5     524k   143k   381k    28%        33       93   26%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk6     524k   160k   365k    31%        37       89   29%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk7     524k   147k   377k    29%        34       92   27%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk8     524k   270k   254k    52%        64       62   51%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk9     6.3M   3.4M   2.9M    55%       828      706   54%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk10    2.1M   2.1M     0B   100%       510        0  100%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk12    524k   172k   352k    33%        40       86   32%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk13    524k   168k   356k    33%        39       87   31%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk14    1.0M   176k   872k    17%        41      213   16%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk15    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%        41     1493    3%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk2s2   1000   999G   422M   100% 243995372   102920  100%   /Volumes/Clone
/dev/disk0s3   650M   525M   119M    82%    129676    29014   82%   /Volumes/Image Volume
/dev/disk0s2   500G   442G    58G    89% 107818619 14276702   88%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Il y a *999 Go* dans *Clone* - à cause de l'erreur de *rsync* en *Single User*. Pas grave : le volume est bien monté.

Et tu sais quoi ? --> le volume *Macintosh HD* est aussi monté ! - ce n'est pas inhabituel qu'après des sessions en *Single User* > un volume au système de fichiers corrompu remonte comme une fleur pour la session de secours. En tout cas > il va permettre de passer des commandes de mesure comparative : source => destination.

Mais avant tout ! --> il faut purger le contenu du dossier Volumes dans *Clone* > car ce dossier doit toujours être vide dans un volume démarrable non démarré. Donc passe la commande exacte (!) :

```
rm -rf /Volumes/Clone/Volumes/*
```


la commande supprime le contenu du dossier Volumes de *Clone*

elle passe sans commentaire (retour  direct de *-bash-3.2#*) si elle passse

=> est-ce que ça a été le cas ?


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

Oui c'est bon, du coup j'ai 476Go d'utilisé maintenant dans Clone : 


```
-bash-3.2# df -H

Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity   iused     ifree %iused  Mounted on

/dev/disk1s1   2.0G   1.3G   715M    65%    316343    174606   64%   /

devfs          199k   199k     0B   100%       672         0  100%   /dev

/dev/disk3     5.2M   2.9M   2.3M    56%       713       565   56%   /private/var/log

/dev/disk4     524k   147k   377k    29%        34        92   27%   /Volumes

/dev/disk5     524k   143k   381k    28%        33        93   26%   /private/var/tmp

/dev/disk6     524k   160k   365k    31%        37        89   29%   /private/var/run

/dev/disk7     524k   147k   377k    29%        34        92   27%   /System/Installation

/dev/disk8     524k   270k   254k    52%        64        62   51%   /private/var/db

/dev/disk9     6.3M   3.5M   2.8M    55%       842       692   55%   /private/var/folders

/dev/disk10    2.1M   2.1M     0B   100%       510         0  100%   /private/var/root/Library

/dev/disk12    524k   172k   352k    33%        40        86   32%   /Library/Preferences

/dev/disk13    524k   168k   356k    33%        39        87   31%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration

/dev/disk14    1.0M   176k   872k    17%        41       213   16%   /Library/Keychains

/dev/disk15    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%        41      1493    3%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp

/dev/disk2s2   1000   476G   524G    48% 116288211 127810081   48%   /Volumes/Clone

/dev/disk0s3   650M   525M   119M    82%    129676     29014   82%   /Volumes/Image Volume

/dev/disk0s2   500G   442G    58G    89% 107818619  14276702   88%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Bon ! --> pour la suite des opérations dans la session de secours > voici qui serait plus commode pour toi :

- lance le Terminal de la session de secours --> ce qui ouvre un  *terminal* n°*1* avec *-bash-3.2#*. Dans la foulée > presse les 2 touches *⌘N* au clavier > ce qui ouvre un *terminal* n°*2* en parallèle du 1er.​
Dans le *terminal* n°*2* > passe la commande :

```
/Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
```


cette commande lance l'application Safari dont tu vois s'ouvrir la grande fenêtre en parallèle des 2 *terminaux*. Dans le *terminal* n°*2* --> tu vois une série d'écritures qui se sont inscrites. Ne ferme pas ce *terminal* --> c'est de lui que dépend l'ouverture de Safari : planque-le simplement dans un coin pour qu'i ne te gêne pas.

tu auras compris les avantages de ce procédé : tu as en parallèle un *terminal* n°*1* et Safari que tu peux laisser connecté aux forums et à ce fil. Tu peux donc faire des copier-coller de l'un à l'autre sans avoir besoin de quitter alternativement l'un pour ouvrir l'autre.

=> est-ce que tu as bien en parallèle un *terminal* et Safari actuellement ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

erreur de message de ma part...


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

Oui j’ai bien les deux ! Ce sera bien plus pratique effectivement


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Voici les 2 commandes à passer :

```
/Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/*
/Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Clone/*
```


passe-les l'une après l'autre ; fais des copier-coller à rebours pour les saisir : tu en copies une ici avec Safari => tu la colles dans le *terminal* utilisé > tu l'exécutes. Elles sont lentes d'exécution --> attends chaque fois le retour de *-bash-3.2#* en signal de complétion.

comme l'utilitaire *du* (de mesure des fichiers) n'est pas disponible dans l'OS de secours démarré --> il faut aller le chercher dans *Macintosh HD* en départ de commandes => ce qui explique le segment initial inhabituel de chaque commande

les commandes mesurent (en *Gi*) les dossiers de 1er rang de chaque volume : *Macintosh HD* (source) & *Clone* (destination)

Poste les 2 tableaux quand tu les auras obtenus : on pourra vérifier s'il n'y a pas de déficit quantitatif dans *Clone* > par rapport à *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

Voilà le résultat : 

```
-bash-3.2# /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/*
4.0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/%DA"%AC%FD
17G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Applications
4.0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/AssetDeliveryValues.properties
4.0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Guides de l’utilisateur et informations
42M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Incompatible Software
11G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Library
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Network
8.1G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System
362G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users
4.0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Volumes
2.5M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/bin
400K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/cgame.bundle
4.0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/collectionCache.bnk
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/cores
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/dev
4.0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/etc
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/home
4.0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/libpeerconnection.log
5.8G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/lost+found
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/net
4.4G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/private
1.2M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/sbin
4.0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/sockets.log
28K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/staph_al.txt
4.0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/tmp
188K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/ui.bundle
729M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/usr
4.0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/var
```


```
-bash-3.2# /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/usr/bin/du -sh /Volumes/Clone/*
4.0K    /Volumes/Clone/
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/%DA"%AC%FD
18G    /Volumes/Clone/Applications
4.0K    /Volumes/Clone/AssetDeliveryValues.properties
4.0K    /Volumes/Clone/Guides de l’utilisateur et informations
42M    /Volumes/Clone/Incompatible Software
656K    /Volumes/Clone/Install Discovery for Mac.dmg
572K    /Volumes/Clone/Install Discovery for Windows.exe
12G    /Volumes/Clone/Library
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/Network
11G    /Volumes/Clone/System
389G    /Volumes/Clone/Users
940K    /Volumes/Clone/Volumes
4.8M    /Volumes/Clone/bin
400K    /Volumes/Clone/cgame.bundle
4.0K    /Volumes/Clone/collectionCache.bnk
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/cores
12K    /Volumes/Clone/dev
4.0K    /Volumes/Clone/etc
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/home
4.0K    /Volumes/Clone/installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/libpeerconnection.log
5.8G    /Volumes/Clone/lost+found
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/net
4.4G    /Volumes/Clone/private
2.5M    /Volumes/Clone/sbin
4.0K    /Volumes/Clone/sockets.log
28K    /Volumes/Clone/staph_al.txt
4.0K    /Volumes/Clone/tmp
188K    /Volumes/Clone/ui.bundle
1.2G    /Volumes/Clone/usr
4.0K    /Volumes/Clone/var
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Aucun déficit dans *Clone* par rapport à *Macintosh HD* (dans aucune localisation) --> on peut estimer que *Clone* est un bon clone de *Macintosh HD*. RAS.

- je dois m'absenter présentement : je reviendrai dans un moment dans ton fil pour la suite des opérations...​


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

Très bien! Encore merci beaucoup et à tout à l’heure !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Me revoici.

Veux-tu essayer de voir si le volume *Clone* ne serait pas démarrable ? --> ce qui implique de passer quelques commandes encore...


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

Oui je peux essayer


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Voici la commande principale à passer :

```
bless --folder /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices --file /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
```


tu la passes en copier-coller à rebours

la commande inscrit un chemin de démarrage sur l'en-tête du volume *Clone* => pointant au lanceur *boot.efi* de l'OS cloné. Elle passe sans commentaire, si elle passe

Si tel a été le cas > enchaîne avec la commande :

```
bless --info /Volumes/Clone
```


qui affiche le chemin de démarrage actif du volume *Clone*

Poste le tableau obtenu.


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# bless --info /Volumes/Clone
finderinfo[0]: 519001 => Blessed System Folder is /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices
finderinfo[1]: 519908 => Blessed System File is /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
finderinfo[2]:      0 => Open-folder linked list empty
finderinfo[3]:      0 => No alternate OS blessed file/folder
finderinfo[4]:      0 => Unused field unset
finderinfo[5]: 519001 => OS X blessed folder is /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices
64-bit VSDB volume id:  0xAE767B88208AC665
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Chemin de démarrage valide.

Voici la dernière commande à passer :

```
kextcache -u /Volumes/Clone
```


la commande met-à-jour le cache de démarrage-Système *prelinkedkernel* > chargé par le lanceur *boot.efi* au démarrage

=> est-ce que tu as obtenu un retour ?


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

Non la commande s'est terminée sans retour.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

C'est qu'elle est passée. Alors tente ta chance -->

- quitte le Terminal (et Safari par la même occasion). Va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Clone* (qui devrait être affiché) > démarre dessus​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si l'OS cloné s'est chargé et si tu as pu ouvrir ta session dans le volume externe.


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

C’est bon je suis bien sur ma session avec le DDE !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Hé ! hé ! --> une performance étonnante : le clone d'un volume planté réalisé depuis la session du *Single User* => qui démarre...

- est-que tout fonctionne normalement (à part la lenteur due à la connexion USB) ? - est-ce que tu as toutes tes données ?​


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

Dans l’ensemble oui tout à l’air de fonctionner correctement !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Tu as le Terminal de l'OS at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal. Lance-le > passe les 2 commandes (tu peux faire des copier-coller) :

```
diskutil list
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affichent les disques et la version de l'OS installé

Poste les 2 retours.


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Ixaya:~ alanvergnes$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            500.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   999.8 GB   disk1s2
```


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Ixaya:~ alanvergnes$ sw_vers -productVersion
10.11.6
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Qu'est-ce que tu préfères ? -->

*- a)* reformatage de *Macintosh HD* > clonage à rebours *Clone* => *Macintosh HD* ?​
*- b)* reformatage de *Macintosh HD* > réinstallation propre d'El Capitan > récupération des données de *Clone* via l'Assistant de migration ?​


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

Je ne sais pas trop ! Quelle serait la solution la plus propre ? La 1ere ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

La 1ère est la plus rapide. Si tu n'as pas de problème de fonctionnement dans *Clone* > elle est valide.


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

Non tout fonctionne correctement, je n’ai pas eu d’erreurs particulières, je pense qu’on peut attaquer cette solution


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```


la commande reformate *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

C'est formaté mais j'ai eu une erreur à la fin : 

```
Started erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
newfs_hfs: WriteBuffer:  pwrite(3, 0x107c5f000, 1048576, 0): Input/output error
newfs_hfs: write (sector 0): Invalid argument
Mounting disk
Could not mount disk0s2 with name Macintosh HD after erase
Error: -69832: File system formatter failed
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

Ouaip ! - tente la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "Macintosh HD" /dev/disk0s2
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande appelle directement le formateur de système de fichiers *newfs_hfs* > pour lui faire injecter un système de fichiers *jhfs+* sur l'en-tête de la partition > avec définition d'un volume intitulé *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

J'ai eu une erreur : 

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Ixaya:~ alanvergnes$ sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "Macintosh HD" /dev/disk0s2
Password:
newfs_hfs: WriteBuffer:  pwrite(3, 0x1089f7000, 1048576, 0): Input/output error
newfs_hfs: write (sector 0): Invalid argument
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

*Input / output error* = erreur d'entrée des données du disque au processeur / erreur de sortie du processeur au disque. Ça semble indiquer un problème du couple : disque <=> nappe.

Passe la commande :

```
sysctl hw.model
```


qui affiche l'identifiant de modèle du Mac

Poste cet identifiant.


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

hw.model: MacBookPro5,5


----------



## Locke (3 Mai 2019)

RitchieVC a dit:


> hw.model: MacBookPro5,5


Donc, un de ces deux modèles là... https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-lookup/?search_keywords=MacBookPro5,5


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

Oui c'est bien celà. 
Du coup il y aurait un problème au niveau de la nappe du disque dur ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

MacBook Pro 13" 2009. Il doit y avoir un problème matériel touchant le couple : HDD <=> nappe SATA.

- il faudrait que tu extraies le HDD (facile) > que tu le branches en externe USB au Mac (via un câble SATA <=> USB) > et démarré sur *Clone* => que tu réitères la commande de reformatage de *Macintosh HD*. Si la commande passait sans difficulté > il faudrait incriminer la nappe SATA.​


----------



## RitchieVC (3 Mai 2019)

Ok merci beaucoup !
Je vais acheter le cable ce week end et je vais tester ça ! 
Si c’est la nappe qui s´avère bien être en cause, je pourrais la changer moi même ou c’estt délicat ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2019)

Comme tu peux le voir sur ce tuto : ☞*Remplacement de la nappe du disque dur du MacBook Pro 13" Unibody mi-2009*☜ (clique le lien rouge) --> ce n'est pas difficile.

Et voici déjà pour ôter le HDD : ☞*Remplacement du HDD du MacBook Pro 13" Unibody mi-2009*☜.


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

Bonjour !

J'ai problème similaire avec mon MacBook Pro. (modèle de mi-2012, 13")

Il s'éteint tout seul quelques secondes après le démarrage, au début de la barre de chargement. 
Je l'ai allumé en mode Recovery, et j'ai essayé l'option "SOS" pour réparer le disque dur, et celle-ci a échoué. 

Enfin, j'ai acheté un DDE (j'en avais déjà un, mais avec une sauvegarde datant de plusieurs mois...) pour tenter de sauvegarder les fichiers en copiant l'image disque depuis l'Utilitaire de disques du mode Recovery, mais cela a également échoué :/

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

Voici ce que j'obtiens avec la commande "diskutil list"


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         749.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +749.9 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            620.9 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                513.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      6.4 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk21
   1:                  Apple_HFS DISQUE ESSB             1.0 TB     disk21s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

Bonjour *Galeon
*
Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap list
```


qui affiche le tableau détaillé du *Conteneur apfs*

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

Bonjour macomaniac ! 

Voici le tableau obtenu : 


```
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk2 5C3B56A4-BA8A-45BE-9983-41CBC58C8F87
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk2
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      749946617856 B (749.9 GB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   628019511296 B (628.0 GB) (83.7% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       121927106560 B (121.9 GB) (16.3% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 00006DAB-3AD9-0000-152B-0000BB1C0000
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2
    |   Size:                       749946617856 B (749.9 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s1 191A5FC2-4140-3E2A-82D0-D6E73757AC21
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s1 (No specific role)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /Volumes/Macintosh HD
    |   Capacity Consumed:         620854321152 B (620.9 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s2 22552B7D-C29E-4288-92DE-D1522F266F53
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         24109056 B (24.1 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s3 83756AFF-B27F-484B-BF55-D25BC1814335
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         513933312 B (513.9 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s4 F0FEB8E7-70F7-4E61-B62E-8A34027EBE32
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s4 (VM)
        Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               Not Mounted
        Capacity Consumed:         6442524672 B (6.4 GB)
        FileVault:                 No
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

On apprend que le volume *Macintosh HD* n'est pas chiffré par FileVault > et est actuellement monté (bonne nouvelle).

Enchaîne avec la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation des volumes actuellement montés

Poste le tableau. Certes => je sais déjà que l'occupation de *Macintosh HD* est de *621 Go*. Mais autant véfifier par ailleurs pour le volume prévu en destination du clone = *DISQUE ESSB*.


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

Voilà : 


```
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    2.0G   1.3G   714M    65%   50681          4294916598    0%   /
devfs           211k   211k     0B   100%     718                   0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk3      5.2M   2.3M   3.0M    44%      20          4294967259    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk4      524k   147k   377k    29%       5          4294967274    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk5      524k   147k   377k    29%       7          4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk6      524k   164k   360k    32%      13          4294967266    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk7      2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2          4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk8      524k   143k   381k    28%       2          4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk9      524k   299k   225k    58%      20          4294967259    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk10      13M   5.6M   7.0M    45%     246          4294967033    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk11     4.2M   688k   3.5M    17%      63          4294967216    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk13     2.1M   426k   1.7M    21%      77          4294967202    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk14     524k   180k   344k    35%      11          4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk15     524k   164k   360k    32%       6          4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk16     1.0M   193k   856k    19%       6          4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk17     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2          4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk18     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2          4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk19     524k   143k   381k    28%       2          4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk20     2.1M   414k   1.7M    20%       6          4294967273    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk2s1    750G   621G   122G    84% 1115668 9223372036853660139    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
/dev/disk21s1   1.0T   663M   1000     1%       4          4294967275    0%   /Volumes/DISQUE ESSB
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

On a la confirmation que *Macintosh HD* est bien monté. Et que *DISQUE ESSB* est vide.

Le format de ce dernier volume est bon > mais pas la table de partition générale du disque qui est une *MBR* Windows (désignée comme : *FDisk_partition_scheme*). Mieux vaut reconfigurer le disque du DDE donc avant clonage.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk21
```


la commande efface le disque du DDE > inscrit une table *GPT* > un format *jhfs+* > un nom de volume *Clone*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

Voilà  


```
Started erase on disk21
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk21s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Clone
Initialized /dev/rdisk21s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk21
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

Opération réussie.

Mais avant de lancer le clonage > par acquit de conscience --> autant vérifier la composition primaire du volume *Macintosh HD*. Passe la commande informative :

```
ls /Volumes/Mac*
```


le "*l*" de "*ls*" = minuscule de "*L*" ; mets *Mac** à la fin (abréviation commode)

la commande liste les objets de 1er rang (fichiers ou dossiers) de *Macintosh HD*

Poste le tableau retourné. Je veux vérifier que le problème n'est pas celui d'une installation plantée.


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

Voici le résultat : 


```
.DS_Store                Network
.DocumentRevisions-V100            System
.HFS+ Private Directory Data?        Users
.OSInstallerMessages            Volumes
.PKInstallSandboxManager        bin
.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware    cores
.Spotlight-V100                dev
.TemporaryItems                etc
.Trashes                home
.dbfseventsd                installer.failurerequests
.file                    net
.fseventsd                private
.vol                    sbin
Applications                tmp
Informations sur l’utilisateur        usr
Library                    var
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

Non : pas de problème. Distribution complète des dossiers-Système > pas de dossier *macOS Install Data* d'une installation avortée.

- est-ce que tu veux lancer la clonage ? - ou essayer avant une réinstallation de l'OS ?​


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

Je veux bien essayer de réinstaller l'OS, mais y a-t-il un risque pour que je perde des données sauvegardées en cas d'échec ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

En principe non : ce n'est pas un reformatage. Tu préfères peut-être lancer le clonage direct --> ce qui t'assurera une sauvegarde intégrale ?


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

Non, allons-y pour la réinstallation de l'OS dans ce cas-là - si ça ne marche pas, on pourra toujours faire le clonage.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

Alors dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" --> et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.

- tu n'auras qu'à dire si ça a débloqué ton volume. Si ce n'est pas le cas > alors ce sera la méthode des « *4 r* » : *r*ecopie > *r*eformatage > *r*éinstallation > *r*écupération => un peu longuet mais efficace.​


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

Ok je lance la nouvelle installation.
Je reviens dès que j’ai du nouveau !


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

Je suis de retour
L’installlation es-tu finie mais ça m’a ramené au mode recovery - et l’interface semble beaucoup plus ancienne qu’avant.. comme si j’etais revenu à l’ OS de 2012..


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

Je ne peux pas non plus choisir le disque Macintosh HD comme disque de démarrage, c’est comme si l’ordinateur ne le reconnaissait plus


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

Tu dois être actuellement démarré sur un OS de secours d'usine du Mac. Lance le Terminal > passe la commande :

```
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affiche la version de l'OS de secours démarré

Poste le retour.


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

Voici le résultat : 


```
10.8.5
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

Tu es sur un OS de secours d'usine Mountain Lion. Antérieur à l'*apfs* et incapable de le reconnaître.

Redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pour démarrer sur l'OS de secours *apfs* du  disque -->

- est-ce que tu obtiens une  directe > puis à la fin la fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* ?​


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

Je n’ai pas la pomme directement : j’arrive sur une page de « Récupération par Internet », avec une planète


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

Tu risques de te retrouver à la case départ > avec un OS de secours Mountain Lion -->

- si tel est bien le cas > redémarre encore > mais cette fois-ci en tenant pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) pour télécharger un OS de secours Mojave. Lequel reconnaîtra l'*apfs*. Quand tu auras l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (et pas *OS X*) --> signale-le.​


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

C'est bon, je suis de retour sur le bon écran Utilitaire macOS!


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

Alors lance le Terminal > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> qu'on voie à quoi ressemble la configuration du disque interne.


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

Voilà : 


```
/dev/disk0 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk0
   1:                  Apple_HFS macOS Base System       2.0 GB     disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk21        749.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   999.9 GB   disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +749.9 GB   disk21
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            626.9 GB   disk21s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 15.1 MB    disk21s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                513.9 MB   disk21s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      6.4 GB     disk21s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

Rien n'a changé formellement à la configuration du disque : partition de type *apfs* > exportant un *Conteneur* à 4 volumes. *Macintosh HD *est toujours occupé pour *627 Go*.

Curieusement > le *Conteneur* est listé en queue de tableau des disques (*disk21*) - ce qui semble signaler une lenteur à l'exportation. De même le disque interne est *disk1* (second disque) au lieu de *disk0* (1er disque). Battu de vitesse à l'attachement au Système du Mac par l'image-disque de l'OS de secours téléchargée en *RAM*.

Passe la commande :

```
ls /Volumes/Mac*
```


qui liste les objets de 1er rang du volume

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

Voilà le tableau : 


```
.DS_Store                Network
.DocumentRevisions-V100            System
.HFS+ Private Directory Data?        Users
.IAProductInfo                Volumes
.OSInstallerMessages            bin
.PKInstallSandboxManager        cores
.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware    dev
.Spotlight-V100                etc
.TemporaryItems                home
.Trashes                installer.failurerequests
.dbfseventsd                macOS Install Data
.file                    net
.fseventsd                private
.vol                    sbin
Applications                tmp
Informations sur l’utilisateur        usr
Library                    var
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

Tous les dossiers-Système sont là au complet  + un dossier *macOS Install Data* d'une installation qui a manifestement planté. Car ce dossier est purgé en fin d'installation réussie.

Tu peux passer la commande :

```
rm -rf /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/"macOS Install Data"
```


mets les 2 intitulés avec les *""* ; *pas d'espace* entre *HD"* et la */* qui suit ; saisis bien jusqu'au *Data"* final

la commande supprime le dossier de l'installation plantée. Elle passe sans affichage (retour direct de *-bash-3.2#*) si elle passe

=> est-ce que ça a été le cas ?


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

Oui c'est bon


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

Je pense qu'il serait sage à présent de lancer le clonage - qu'est-ce que tu en penses ?


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

Oui ça m'a fait une petite frayeur ce détour par l'OS d'usine, donc je suis du même avis ^^'


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

Alors hop ! opération clonage.

Passe d'abord la commande :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir pendant l'opération ; elle passe sans commentaire

Passe ensuite la commande :

```
cp -av /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/* /Volumes/Clone
```


mets *"Macintosh HD"* aves des *""* ; pas d'espace entre *HD"* et */** ; un espace entre* /** et */Volumes---*

la commande clone *Macintosh HD* dans *Clone*

une ligne s'affiche par fichier copié

la copie suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers

=> si tu vois un défilé de lignes démarrer à l'écran > c'est que le clonage est lancé. Attends jusqu'à l'arrêt du défilé et au retour de l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* en signal de complétion. Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance. Préviens quand tout est fini.

- note 1 : vu le paquet considérable des données (*627 Go*) --> le clonage va prendre des heures...​
- note 2 : il y a des anomalies --> l'échec de la réinstallation > la lenteur d'attachement du disque interne / exportation du Conteneur > le non-démarrage sur l'OS de secours local recelé dans le volume *Recovery* du *Conteneur*. À voir après le clonage.​


----------



## Galeon (5 Mai 2019)

C'est noté. Je vais lancer ça et j'irai ensuite me coucher, vu l'heure tardive -> si ça doit prendre plusieurs heures, je verrai demain matin si ça a réussi. 
Merci beaucoup pour ton aide aujourd'hui!


----------



## Galeon (6 Mai 2019)

Bonjour macomaniac !

L'opération clonage est terminée. 

J'ai passé la commande 
	
	



```
df -H /Volumes/Clone
```
 (comme tu le recommandais à un autre forumeur à la page 2 de ce thread, et voici le résultat : 


```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk3s2   1000   593G   406G    60%  814764 4294152515    0%   /Volumes/Clone
```

Il me semble que tout n'a pas été copié en intégralité, puisqu'il y avait 620Go utilisés sur Macintosh HD, et qu'on retrouve seulement 593 Go sur Clone ? 

J'attends ton retour pour la suite des opérations. 
Je vais devoir partir travailler vers 9h45, mais j'emporte l'ordinateur avec moi, donc je pourrai me reconnecter ce midi.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2019)

En effet : il y a un (petit) déficit d'occupation de *Clone* par rapport à *Macintosh HD*.

Je peux te proposer d'effectuer une seconde passe de recopie. Pour cela, passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
cp -avn /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/* /Volumes/Clone
```


la 1ère relance un processus *caffeinate* d'arrière-plan du *terminal* --> qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir

la 2è relance une opération de copie --> avec une option de mise-à-jour (*n* = do_*n*ot_overwrite_an_existing_file) qui va échapper de recopie les fichiers déjà copiés

=> lorsque cette 2è passe sera terminée > repasse une commande :

```
df -H /Volumes/Clone
```


et poste le retour --> qu'on voie s'il y a eu un changement dans l'occupation de *Clone*...


----------



## Galeon (6 Mai 2019)

J'ai fait la 2e passe et voici le résultat : 


```
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk21s2   1000   593G   406G    60%  814873 4294152406    0%   /Volumes/Clone
```

Donc pas de changement...


----------



## Galeon (6 Mai 2019)

Je précise que j’ai à nouveau du redémarrer l’ordinateur ce midi en téléchargeant l’OS de recovery Mojave (avec cmd-alt-R)

En revanche, une anomalie d’hier n’est plus : dans la liste des disques, le disque interne apparaît bien en disk0 et le Container en disk2


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2019)

Alors veux-tu vérifier les tailles respectives des dossiers de 1er rang des 2 volumes --> pour voir où se situe le déficit ?


----------



## Galeon (6 Mai 2019)

Re ! 

J'ai redémarré l'ordinateur en choisissant comme disque de démarrage mon autre disque dur externe que j'avais partitionné en d'une part une sauvegarde Time Machine (qui date d'il y a plusieurs mois) et d'autre part une installation de l'OS (High Sierra), grâce à laquelle je peux actuellement utiliser mon ordinateur ! 
Ca m'a permis de vérifier et comparer d'ailleurs un peu ce qui restait de mes données entre Macintosh HD et Clone (auxquels je peux tous les deux accéder) : des fichiers ont disparu par ci par là de manière assez aléatoire semble-t-il... Une étrangeté que j'ai remarqué est qu'il semble que certains fichiers se retrouvent sur Clone, mais pas Macintosh HD (par exemple ma bibliothèque Photos est plus grosse d'environ 4 Go sur Clone que sur Macintosh HD... Une autre chose est que certains fichiers ont disparu également de Macintosh HD mais ne se trouvent pas sur Clone. Bref, on a tous les cas de figures ! 

En tout cas, je suis d'accord pour vérifier les tailles respectives des dossiers, dis moi ce que je dois faire


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2019)

Disons : la routine d'un utilitaire de copie comme *cp* --> est de consommer davantage de blocs pour l'écriture des fichiers sur la destination > en comparaison de la source. Un déficit témoigne donc d'un problème d'accès à des fichiers de la source.

- est-ce que tu es actuellement dans une session normale d'utilisateur (celle de ton volume externe High Sierra) ? - parce que > notamment > la commande à utiliser pour mesurer les fichiers (*du* : *d*isk_*u*sage) est directement disponible dans un volume de macOS > pas dans un volume d'OS de secours. Et qu'il faut uitliser *sudo* dans le *terminal* d'une session normale > alors que ce n'est pas requis dans celui d'une session de secours.​


----------



## Galeon (6 Mai 2019)

Oui je suis sur une session normale d'utilisateur


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2019)

Tu trouves le Terminal de macOS at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.

Alors voici les 2 commandes à passer (l'une après l'autre ; en copier-coller chaque fois = avantage d'une vraie session d'utilisateur) :

```
sudo find -x /Volumes/"Macintosh HD" -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
sudo find -x /Volumes/Clone -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


à validation de la 1ère > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide. Dans les *5'* --> pas besoin d'une nouvelle authentification pour repasser un *sudo*.

chaque commande est très lente d'exécution. Attends chaque fois tout le temps qu'il faut --> jusqu'au réaffichage de l'invite de commande terminée par ton *nomcourt$* en signal de complétion.

les commandes listent & mesurent (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2 - la seule norme que connaisse la commande *du*) --> les objets de 1er rang (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés) de chaque volume

Poste les 2 tableaux obtenus.


----------



## Galeon (6 Mai 2019)

Le premier tableau est beaucoup trop pour être posté (j'ai essayé en le coupant en 2 ou 3 mais c'est encore trop long)
globalement il consiste en énormément de lignes qui commencent par 
	
	



```
find
```
 se finissent par 
	
	



```
No such file or directory
```

Voici quelques lignes du début : 


```
find: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/LoginPlugins: No such file or directory
find: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/TextInput: No such file or directory
find: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/DuetActivityScheduler: No such file or directory
find: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/AWD: No such file or directory
find: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/Perl: No such file or directory
find: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/Displays: No such file or directory
find: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/PairedSyncServices: No such file or directory
find: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/DefaultsConfigurations: No such file or directory
find: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/DuetKnowledgeCollector: No such file or directory
find: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/BridgeSupport: No such file or directory
find: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/Java: No such file or directory
```

Il y a par moments des lignes qui me semblent correspondre à ce qu'on voulait obtenir. Par exemple : 


```
0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/.HFS+ Private Directory Data
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/home
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Informations sur l’utilisateur
517M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/usr
3,0M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/.Spotlight-V100
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/net
12K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/.DS_Store
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,5M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/bin
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Network
1,0M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/sbin
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/.file
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/etc
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/var
6,4G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Library
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/.Trashes
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2019)

Je te propose alors 2 commandes réduites pour voir si elles passent mieux -->

```
sudo du -shx /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/*
sudo du -shx /Volumes/Clone/*
```


tu devrais obtenir 2 tableaux raccourcis que tu puisses poster ici.


----------



## Galeon (6 Mai 2019)

D'accord.

en attendant, voici le second tableau que tu m'avais demandé : 


```
192K    /Volumes/Clone/.DocumentRevisions-V100
8,0K    /Volumes/Clone/.DS_Store
12K    /Volumes/Clone/.fseventsd
290M    /Volumes/Clone/.Spotlight-V100
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/.TemporaryItems
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/.Trashes
13G    /Volumes/Clone/Applications
4,7M    /Volumes/Clone/bin
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/cores
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/dev
4,0K    /Volumes/Clone/etc
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/home
4,0K    /Volumes/Clone/Informations sur l’utilisateur
4,0K    /Volumes/Clone/installer.failurerequests
7,0G    /Volumes/Clone/Library
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/net
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/Network
4,5G    /Volumes/Clone/private
2,5M    /Volumes/Clone/sbin
2,1G    /Volumes/Clone/System
4,0K    /Volumes/Clone/tmp
524G    /Volumes/Clone/Users
1,0G    /Volumes/Clone/usr
4,0K    /Volumes/Clone/var
12K    /Volumes/Clone/Volumes
```


----------



## Galeon (6 Mai 2019)

J'ai fait la première commande réduite. 
Elle me donne encore beaucoup de lignes "no such file or directory", certes moins qu'avant, mais toujours trop.

Voici ce qui est lisible : 


```
12G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Applications
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Informations sur l’utilisateur
6,4G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Library
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Network
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System
```

et plus loin, à la fin : 


```
508G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users
8,0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Volumes
2,5M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/bin
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/cores
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/dev
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/etc
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/home
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/net
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/private/var/root/Library/Containers/com.apple.AmbientDisplayAgent/Data/Documents/iChats: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/private/var/db/analyticsd/Library/Preferences/analyticsd.plist: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/private/var/db/hidd/Library/Preferences: No such file or directory
4,3G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/private
1,0M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/sbin
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/tmp
517M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/usr
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/var
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2019)

Alors passe la commande ciblée -->

```
sudo du -sh /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/Users
```


qui mesure le dossier des Utilisateurs de *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour (normalement > tu ne dois avoir qu'une ligne).

Note : il semble y avoir un sérieux problème de lisibilité pour le volume source.


----------



## Galeon (6 Mai 2019)

Qu'est-ce que ce problème de lisibilité implique ? 

Non je n'ai pas qu'une seule ligne... même avec cette commande, j'obtiens un résultat similaire. Voici un extrait du début : 


```
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/yannaiplettener/Pictures/Bibliothèque Photos.photoslibrary/resources/proxies/derivatives/3c/00/3cbf/UNADJUSTEDNONRAW_thumb_3cbf.jpg: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/yannaiplettener/Pictures/Bibliothèque Photos.photoslibrary/resources/proxies/derivatives/3c/00/3cbf/UNADJUSTEDNONRAW_mini_3cbf.jpg: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/yannaiplettener/Pictures/Bibliothèque Photos.photoslibrary/resources/proxies/derivatives/3c/00/3c94/UNADJUSTEDNONRAW_mini_3c94.jpg: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/yannaiplettener/Pictures/Bibliothèque Photos.photoslibrary/resources/proxies/derivatives/3c/00/3c94/UNADJUSTEDNONRAW_thumb_3c94.jpg: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/yannaiplettener/Pictures/Bibliothèque Photos.photoslibrary/resources/proxies/derivatives/3c/00/3cc0/UNADJUSTEDNONRAW_mini_3cc0.jpg: No such file or directory
du: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/yannaiplettener/Pictures/Bibliothèque Photos.photoslibrary/resources/proxies/derivatives/3c/00/3cc0/UNADJUSTEDNONRAW_thumb_3cc0.jpg: No such file or directory
```

J'ai cette ligne à la fin : 


```
507G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2019)

Donc tu as *507 Gi* = *545 Go* dans les Utilisateurs source (*Macintosh HD*) vs *524 Gi* = *563 Go* dans les Utilisateurs destination (*Clone*). Pas de déficit sur ce dossier qui contient les données.

- je vais faire une pause : je reviendrai plus tard dans ton fil pour la suite des opérations.​


----------



## Galeon (6 Mai 2019)

Merci!
a plus tard


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Est-ce que tu estimes avoir récupéré dans le volume *Clone* tout ce que tu pouvais ? --> 

- je ne pense pas que le volume source *Macintosh HD* permette de faire mieux que la situation actuelle.​


----------



## Galeon (7 Mai 2019)

Oui je pense que ça ira


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Alors on peut envisager de formater *Macintosh HD* > réinstaller l'OS > récupérer les données du *Clone* à la fin via l'Assistant de migration.

Je te suppose dans ta session normale du volume externe du DDE ? - passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## Galeon (7 Mai 2019)

Voici le tableau : 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         749.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +749.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            620.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 15.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                513.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      6.4 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   999.9 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Seagate Backup Plus ... 899.9 GB   disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS OS                      99.3 GB    disk3s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime l'*apfs* > reformate un volume interne *Macintosh HD* en *jhfs+* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Galeon (7 Mai 2019)

Voilà : 


```
Started APFS operation on disk1
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk1s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk1s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk1s3
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk1s4
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Error: -69825: Wiping volume data to prevent future accidental probing failed
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         749.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +749.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   999.9 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Seagate Backup Plus ... 899.9 GB   disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS OS                      99.3 GB    disk3s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Je note que l'injection d'un système de fichiers *jhfs+* a échoué. Signe d'un problème matériel en ce qui concerne le couple : disque interne <=> nappe SATA. On  tiendrait là la raison de tous les problèmes qui ont eu lieu.

Passe la commande :

```
sysctl hw.model
```


qui affiche l'identifiant de modèle du Mac

Poste-le (tu avais peut-être déjà mentionné le modèle du Mac mais j'ai oublié).


----------



## Galeon (7 Mai 2019)

Voilà : 


```
hw.model: MacBookPro9,2
```


----------



## Galeon (7 Mai 2019)

C'est un MacBook Pro 13 pouces, mi-2012


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Non ! pas encore lui ! toujours lui !  -->

- de tête : MacBook Pro 13" mi-2012. Célèbre pour la défaillance (avec le temps) de la nappe SATA (le câble plat de type ruban qui connecte le disque à la carte-mère et assure l'alimentation et le transfert des données au processeur).​
Vérifions si le blocage logique peut être surmonté. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
```


la commande réinitialise le disque interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## Galeon (7 Mai 2019)

Ah je vois x)

Voilà le retour : 


```
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Error: -69825: Wiping volume data to prevent future accidental probing failed
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Ouaip ! --> problème matériel attesté. Mais circonscrit au couple : disque <=> nappe SATA. Le Mac fonctionnant bien sur l'OS externe.

- est-ce que le disque est toujours le HDD d'origine ou est-ce que tu l'as remplacé par un SSD 2,5" ?​


----------



## Galeon (7 Mai 2019)

Le disque est toujours le HDD d'origine -> cela dit j'aimerais bien le remplacer par un SSD ^^


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Si tu voulais absolument discriminer le facteur de problème > il faudrait que tu extraies le HDD du Mac (fastoche) > que tu le branches au Mac en USB externe (via un câble SATA <=> USB) > et que tu vérifies depuis ton volume externe démarré => s'il est bien réinitialisable dans cette position externe -->

- si oui => nappe SATA avérée défaillante. À changer (aussi facile que d'extraire le disque).​


----------



## Galeon (7 Mai 2019)

OK!

Et ne serait-ce pas plus simple, et un meilleur choix dans l'absolu de passer directement à un SSD ? (ça fait quelques mois que j'y pense, notamment pour améliorer la rapidité d'allumage etc.) Dans ce cas-là faudra-t-il aussi changer la nappe SATA ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Si tu passes au SSD > il faut aussi changer la nappe SATA (au cas où c'est elle la fautive) -->

- car avec un SSD > tu vas passer du débit actuel de *100 Mo/s* (environ) en lecture / écriture => à *500 Mo/s* (environ) pour les mêmes. Une nappe SATA déjà défaillante serait totalement hors circuit pour assurer de tels débits.​


----------



## Galeon (12 Mai 2019)

Bonjour!

Merci macomaniac pour ton aide tout du long!
Je suis à l'étranger pour tout le mois de mai, donc je ne pourrai pas m'occuper de ça avant le mois de juin, mais je reviendrai pour chercher des informations .

Bonne journée!


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2019)

Alors : au mois de Juin !


----------



## JMA69 (4 Juin 2019)

Bonjour macomaniac,
Désolé de te solliciter, tu dois en avoir ras le bol après 25 pages sur le même thème !
Mais tu as sorti d'affaire tout un tas de membres du forum alors je tente ma chance

Je crois que je suis dans une situation un peu particulière, et je vais tenter d'être clair.
Un copain s'est offert un SSD 1 to pour remplacer son disque à plateau 256 Mo saturé et m'a demandé de lui installer (MacBook Pro mi-2010).

J'ai tenté plusieurs installations de High Sierra, à partir d'une clef USB ou des serveurs Apple
Le truc plante au moment du redémarrage, écran gris avec symbole cercle barré.
Pas un vrai problème, si je l'arrête et le relance, il finit l'installation, j'ai donc un système tout propre tout neuf installé.

Si j'éteins le Mac et que je rallume, pas de problème, il boot et fonctionne parfaitement.
Si je choisis "redémarrer", il va bloquer au bout des 2/3 de la barre de progression

J'ai tenté en formatant APFS et HFS plus, même combat (en fait je pensais qu'une partition cachée contenait des informations daubées, donc j'ai changé le formatage pour m'assurer d'un effacement plus radical)

En mode Verbose, je constate que le blocage se fait au moment de la ligne HID: Legacy shim 2 (qui se repète 5 fois)

C'est systématique : démarrage - Tout va bien, redémarrage - plantage.

Tout se passe comme si un partition virtuelle contenait une info foireuse au redémarrage qui s'efface au démarrage complet.
(mais ça c'est juste mon interprétation.

J'ai tendance à éliminer un souci matériel (SSD, nappe) parce que tout semble fonctionner normalement, mais après 5 effacements, et restauration d'un système propre, j'avoue être plus que perplexe !

Pour info, le résultat de diskutil list après un démarrage (impossible après un redémarrage), ça va peut être te parler !








Je peux reformater, réinstaller le système sans contrainte de récupération de données, je restaurerait tout quand j'aurais réglé mon souci.
Peux-tu m'aider ? Tu vois une piste ?

Merci d'avance

JM

PS: rien à voir - j'avais un compte sur MacGé depuis 2009 mais j'ai du en recréer un, il a disparu. Il y a des purges régulières ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2019)

Bonjour *JMA
*
Tu pourrais installer Sierra 10.12 à la place de High Sierra --> ce qui te permettrait de vérifier si tout fonctionne normalement (y compris le redémarrage) avec cet OS.

- veux-tu un lien permettant de télécharger un installateur de Sierra depuis l'App Store ?​


----------



## JMA69 (4 Juin 2019)

Merci de ta réponse,
Je veux bien, mais j'ai essayé avec lion sans succès (récupéré de la sauvegarde Time Machine du disque dur orignal).
Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait encore télécharger Sierra, seulement des mises à jours, donc le truc m'intéresse !
Il y a d'autres systèmes encore accessibles ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2019)

Voici le lien : ☞*Sierra*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Il va falloir que tu fasses une clé d'installation démarrable pour booter dessus avant d'installer.

- l'installateur d'El Capitan 10.11 est aussi téléchargeable de l'App Store (à condition de le faire depuis un OS pour lequel il s'agisse d'une mise-à-niveau - je pense). Ceux d'autres OS : je peux te passer des liens à mon nuage pCloud qui permet d'en récupérer.​
Mais si les problèmes continuent à l'identique avec Sierra > un autre OS ne changerait pas la donne.


----------



## JMA69 (4 Juin 2019)

Fonctionne pas !




J'ai encore un disque avec une version bootable de El Capitan, je vais tenter ma chance...


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2019)

En effet : la recherche de l'article sur l'App Store se solde par un échec. Essaie avec El Capitan, alors.


----------



## JMA69 (4 Juin 2019)

Oui, en cours d'installation sur SSD reformaté HFS+
Y'en à pour un moment ! 
Merci de ton aide, c'est sympa, je te tiens au courant quand j'ai testé avec El Capitan


----------



## JMA69 (4 Juin 2019)

Fait !
Même chose en Lion, El Capitan et High Sierra... Ça ne vient donc, à priori pas du système
J'ai, bien sûr, tenté la réinitialisation PRAM et SMC
Mais ou donc le Mac stocke-t-il les infos de redémarrage ?
Je devrais peut-être essayer de débrancher la batterie un moment ?
La nappe, le SSD ? Mais comment expliquer que le démarrage fonctionne mais pas le redémarrage ?
Je suis franchement dans l'incompréhension totale !
Peut être un souci avec la partition virtuelle reboot ou preboot... Mais comment la gérer ?
Bon, tu dois être à court d'idées aussi alors bonne soirée et encore merci !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2019)

Dans ta session d'utilisateur > passe les commandes (copier-coller) :

```
bless --info /
nvram efi-boot-device
```


qui affichent le chemin de démarrage inscrit sur l'en-tête du volume & la préférence de démarrage automatique pour l'*EFI* inscrite en *NVRAM*

Poste les retours en copier-coller > le coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## JMA69 (5 Juin 2019)

Je t'ai aussi mis le contenu de la NVRAM, mais j'avoue qu'à ce stade, la lecture du résultat, c'est du chinois !



```
Last login: Tue Jun  4 20:25:57 on ttys000
admins-MacBook-Pro:~ admin$ nvram -p
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>4F55FD2D-5936-422F-B940-D6B89568643B</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s2</string></dict></array>%00
bluetoothInternalControllerInfo    %13%82%ac%05%00%00a%06%10%9a%dd%cf~%97
fmm-computer-name    admin%e2%80%99s MacBook Pro
bluetoothActiveControllerInfo    %13%82%ac%05%00%00%00%00a%06%10%9a%dd%cf~%97
SystemAudioVolumeDB    %f2
SystemAudioVolume    W
efi-boot-device-data    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%00%0a%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%04%01*%00%02%00%00%00(@%06%00%00%00%00%00@%ceVt%00%00%00%00-%fdUO6Y/B%b9@%d6%b8%95hd;%02%02%7f%ff%04%00
backlight-level    %a2%00
boot-args    -v
admins-MacBook-Pro:~ admin$ bless --info /
finderinfo[0]:     40 => Blessed System Folder is /System/Library/CoreServices
finderinfo[1]: 422969 => Blessed System File is /System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
finderinfo[2]:      0 => Open-folder linked list empty
finderinfo[3]:      0 => No alternate OS blessed file/folder
finderinfo[4]:      0 => Unused field unset
finderinfo[5]:     40 => OS X blessed folder is /System/Library/CoreServices
64-bit VSDB volume id:  0x980688576EDC440B
admins-MacBook-Pro:~ admin$ nvram efi-boot-device
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>4F55FD2D-5936-422F-B940-D6B89568643B</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s2</string></dict></array>%00
admins-MacBook-Pro:~ admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2019)

Voici le chemin de démarrage :

```
Blessed System File is /System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
```


c'est un chemin classique qui pointe dans la répertoire *System* > dans le dossier *CoreServices* => au lanceur *boot.efi* de l'OS en place.

or ton tableau de la configuration des disques (posté antérieurement) montre que le volume *LaDansKo* est en format *apfs* et membre d'un *Conteneur* comprenant 3 volumes auxiliaires. Dans cette configuration > c'est le volume auxiliaire *Preboot* qui doit contenir un dossier intitulé de l'*UUID* du volume *LaDansKo* > dans lequel doit se trouver un prédémarreur *boot.efi* de l'OS du volume principal.
De même voici la valeur de la variable : *efi-boot-device* en *NVRAM* (variable qui porte inscrit le chemin de démarrage automatique pour l'*EFI* ou programme interne de boot du Mac) :

```
<array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>4F55FD2D-5936-422F-B940-D6B89568643B</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s2</string></dict></array>%00
```


syntaxe ingrate qui se simplifie interprétativement ainsi :


```
<string>4F55FD2D-5936-422F-B940-D6B89568643B</string>  ... <string>disk0s2</string>
```


il devient facile de voir que le chemin pour l'*EFI* consiste en un *UUID* de volume > résident de la partition *disk0s2* du disque interne. Ce qui est typique d'un chemin de volume classique (format *jhfs+*) en *NVRAM*.

mais avec un format *apfs* > la partition *disk0s2* devient la partition de résidence d'un magasin de stockage : *Physical Store* de l'*apfs* - aucun volume n'existant sur cette partition. Car à partir d'elle s'exporte un espace-disque virtuel secondaire *disk1* (un *Conteneur apfs*) > et le volume qui doit être démarré porte l'index *disk1s1* sur cet espace. Étant en format *apfs* > ce n'est pas à lui que devrait pointer un chemin de démarrage en *NVRAM* > mais au volume de prédémarrage *Preboot disk1s2* collatéral.

En résumé : les paramètres de démarrage (en *NVRAM* et sur l'en-tête du volume) --> font _comme si_ le volume *LaDansKo* était de format classique (*jhfs+*) > alors qu'il est de format *apfs*. Aussi bien l'adresse en *NVRAM* que le chemin de démarrage propre au volume => sont formellement invalides pour un volume *apfs*.

En vérification > passe les commandes :

```
diskutil info /
diskutil list
```


qui affichent un tableau d'informations sur le volume démarré & le tableau des disques

Poste ces 2 tableaux.


----------



## JMA69 (5 Juin 2019)

Oups, désolé, il te manque un épisode. Dans mon message de 18h54, je te disais qu'avant de tenter l'installation de El Capitan, j'avais effacé le disque en le formatant en HFS+.
Donc, le chemin pour l'EFI me semble normal (mais c'est au-delà de mes compétences), ou alors, c'est moi qui ai raté un épisode...



```
admins-macbook-pro:~ admin$ diskutil info /
   Device Identifier:        disk0s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0
   Device / Media Name:      LaDansKo

   Volume Name:              LaDansKo

   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /

   File System Personality:  Journaled HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended (Journaled)
   Journal:                  Journal size 81920 KB at offset 0x1d1c000
   Owners:                   Enabled

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   OS Can Be Installed:      Yes
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              0052818B-A785-3089-BD47-0354AF420B78
   Disk / Partition UUID:    4F55FD2D-5936-422F-B940-D6B89568643B

   Total Size:               999.3 GB (999345127424 Bytes) (exactly 1951845952 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:        986.5 GB (986476990464 Bytes) (exactly 1926712872 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          No

   Solid State:              Yes
```



```
admins-macbook-pro:~ admin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS LaDansKo                999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## JMA69 (5 Juin 2019)

Et puis ça empêcherait le démarrage, pas juste le re-démarrage, non ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2019)

Je vois que tu as ramené le volume *LaDansKo* à un format classique. Donc les chemins en *NVRAM* et sur l'en-tête du volume => sont corrects.

Je ne vois pas ce qui peut différencier un démarrage d'un re-démarrage > en ce qui concerne le chargement de l'OS proprement dit. Si tu passes la commande :

```
sudo reboot
```


qui fait redémarrer le Mac de manière abrupte

=> est-ce que le chargement de l'OS plante après redémarrage ?


----------



## JMA69 (5 Juin 2019)

Pareil, plantage...

T'ai-je dit que le problème ne se produit qu'avec le nouveau SSD interne, pas avec un USB externe ?
Peut-être qu'il faudrait que je sorte le SSD et que je l'essaye en externe pour voir si c'est propre au disque ou si ça vient d'un truc comme la nappe ...
Par contre, j'ai un gros boulot à finir avant et ce ne sera pas avant le weekend


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2019)

Essaie avec le SSD en externe quand tu le pourras :

- il faut procéder par élimination de facteurs.​


----------



## JMA69 (5 Juin 2019)

Ok, je fais dès que possible et je te tiens au courant.
J'apprécie ton aide, mais surtout, la façon dont tu ne te contentes pas de diagnostiquer mais en prenant le temps d'expliquer, c'est très enrichissant !


----------



## JMA69 (7 Juin 2019)

Ben voila, sorti le disque, dès qu'il est externe, tout va bien, démarrage, re-démarrage sans problème, donc je dirais que le problème vient de la gestion du disque interne. 
A part la nappe, tu vois une hypothèse ?


----------



## Benoitbenoit (7 Juin 2019)

Bonjour, 
J'ai le même problème que l'utilisateur précédent mais sur IMAC 2011. 
J'ai donc pu suivre vos instructions pour sortir le tableau ci-dessous. 

Est-ce possible de m'indiquer la procédure à suivre pour trouver le problème. Je vous remercie. 

-bash-3.2# diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1

   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk14

-bash-3.2#


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2019)

@ *JMA
*
C'est peut-être la nappe SATA > sans que le rapport de cause à effet soit pourtant exactement établi.


----------



## JMA69 (7 Juin 2019)

Benoitbenoit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai le même problème que l'utilisateur précédent mais sur IMAC 2011.
> J'ai donc pu suivre vos instructions pour sortir le tableau ci-dessous.
> 
> ...




Moi, je ne vois rien de particulier, mais tu devrais déjà "éjecter" tous les disques images que tu as, tu y verrais plus clair (c'est les "disques" qui apparaissent quand tu doubles-clique sur un fichier .dmg) Cela correspond à toutes les pavés précédés par .... (disque image).

Ensuite notre ange gardien Macomaniac va certainement te demander de taper :

diskutil info disk0s2

pour avoir plus de détails sur partition principale de ton disque,

et peut-être 

diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2

Pour tenter un SOS disque à l'arrache.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2019)

Bonjour *Benoît
*
Est-ce que tu peux expliquer exactement ton problème ? --> tu n'arrives pas à démarrer sur *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## JMA69 (7 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *JMA
> *
> C'est peut-être la nappe SATA > sans que le rapport de cause à effet soit pourtant exactement établi.



Peut-être la différence de performance entre un HD et un SSD, la nappe ne suit pas. Je vais tenter le remplacement. Merci pour tout, je commande ce qu'il faut et je te dirais, au cas ou quelqu'un d'autre rencontre cette situation... 
Bonne soirée !
JM


----------



## Benoitbenoit (7 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Benoît
> *
> Est-ce que tu peux expliquer exactement ton problème ? --> tu n'arrives pas à démarrer sur *Macintosh HD* ?



Pardon, je vais essayer d'être plus clair 

Je possède un IMAC qui s'allume mais s'arrête au 2/3 de chargement et s'éteint ensuite. 

J'ai tenté l'exécution de S.O.S sur Macintosh HD mais à la fin cela me dit Le processus S.O.S a échoué. 

Je suis tombé sur ce forum et des remières instructions que vous aviez pu donner à un autre utilisateurn voici ce qui ressort de la commande diskutil list :

-bash-3.2# diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: GUID_partition_scheme *1.0 TB disk0

1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk0s1

2: Apple_HFS Macintosh HD 999.3 GB disk0s2

3: Apple_Boot Recovery HD 650.0 MB disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: GUID_partition_scheme +2.1 GB disk1

1: Apple_HFS OS X Base System 2.0 GB disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled +5.2 MB disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled +524.3 KB disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled +524.3 KB disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled +524.3 KB disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled +524.3 KB disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled +524.3 KB disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled +6.3 MB disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled +2.1 MB disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled +1.0 MB disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled +524.3 KB disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled +524.3 KB disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled +1.0 MB disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled +6.3 MB disk14

-bash-3.2#


Merci de votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk0s2
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume *Macintosh HD* (s'il est monté)

Poste le tableau retourné > en veillant à faire ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Benoitbenoit (8 Juin 2019)

Bonjour, 
voici le tableau demandé 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk0s2
   Device Identifier:        disk0s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0
   Device / Media Name:      Customer

   Volume Name:              Macintosh HD

   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Macintosh HD

   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Owners:                   Enabled

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              329861B1-2EAA-3951-B763-CF58BAE293EE
   Disk / Partition UUID:    B8E52E4A-2BBD-4B45-B12E-866D6AF69D9A

   Total Size:               999.3 GB (999345127424 Bytes) (exactly 1951845952 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:        157.7 GB (157717061632 Bytes) (exactly 308041136 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          No

   Solid State:              No

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2019)

Tout est est dit avec cette mention -->

```
Read-Only Volume:         Yes
```


le volume est monté en lecture seule. C'est le signal constant d'une corruption (= erreurs graves irréparables) > du système de fichiers *hfs+* (il n'est pas journalisé) qui est le formateur du volume sur la partition. Simple "accident logiciel". C'est ce qui explique le plantage du démarrage de l'OS : les écritures qui accompagnent un démarrage du Système ne peuvent pas s'effectuer > et l'OS "s'étouffe".

monté en lecture seule > le volume reste lisible. Donc recopiable (via une commande du Terminal) => à destination du volume d'un DDE USB. Il y a *842 Go* (*!*) de fichiers à cloner. Il te faut un DDE de *1 To* : en as-tu un à ta disposition ?

=> dans l'intervalle > ne fais pas de *S.O.S.* sur le volume dans l'Utilitaire de disque : le volume ne peut pas être réparé > par contre il peut être démonté au risque de ne pas pouvoir remonter. Ne démonte pas le volume. Ne redémarre pas. N'éteins pas ton Mac. Laisse-le sur la session de secours ouverte.


----------



## Benoitbenoit (8 Juin 2019)

Merci pour cette réponse.
Je pensais en avoir un. Mais je crains que celui-ci ne se détecte pas lors de sa connection. Il ne s'est jamais connecté sur ce mac. 

L'opération de recopie, si j'ai bien compris, est-elle compliquée ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2019)

Branche ton DDE au Mac. Laisse passer une poignée de secondes le temps que le disque soit attaché au Système du Mac.

Passe alors les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


qui affichent la configuration des disques & l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste les 2 tableaux.

----------

Note : la recopie ou clonage n'est pas plus complexe que de passer les 2 commandes informatives ci-dessus. 2 commandes à passer l'une après l'autre aussi.


----------



## Benoitbenoit (8 Juin 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1

   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk14

-bash-3.2#

-bash-3.2# df -H

Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity   iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on

/dev/disk1s1   2.0G   1.3G   718M    64%    314990   175274   64%   /

devfs          195k   195k     0B   100%       660        0  100%   /dev

/dev/disk2     5.2M   2.7M   2.6M    51%       647      631   51%   /private/var/log

/dev/disk3     524k   147k   377k    29%        34       92   27%   /Volumes

/dev/disk4     524k   143k   381k    28%        33       93   26%   /private/var/tmp

/dev/disk5     524k   160k   365k    31%        37       89   29%   /private/var/run

/dev/disk6     524k   147k   377k    29%        34       92   27%   /System/Installation

/dev/disk7     524k   270k   254k    52%        64       62   51%   /private/var/db

/dev/disk8     6.3M   4.1M   2.2M    65%       995      539   65%   /private/var/folders

/dev/disk9     2.1M   2.1M     0B   100%       510        0  100%   /private/var/root/Library

/dev/disk11    524k   172k   352k    33%        40       86   32%   /Library/Preferences

/dev/disk12    524k   168k   356k    33%        39       87   31%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration

/dev/disk13    1.0M   143k   905k    14%        33      221   13%   /Library/Keychains

/dev/disk14    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%        41     1493    3%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp

/dev/disk0s3   650M   550M    94M    86%    135828    22862   86%   /Volumes/Image Volume

/dev/disk0s2   999G   842G   158G    85% 205475600 38505142   84%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2019)

Le disque du DDE n'apparaît pas : est-ce qu'il est suffisamment alimenté ?


----------



## Benoitbenoit (8 Juin 2019)

Oui il l'est. voyant allumé et moteur qui tourne. 
Je n'ai pas d'autre ordi sous la main pour le tester. 
je vais en chercher un et reiviens ici sous peu
Merci encore


----------



## le_snickers (4 Août 2019)

Bonjour macromaniac,

J'ai lu pas mal de commentaires ici mais n'ai pas réussi à trouver de solution pour mon cas de figure.
Je n'arrive pas à monter mon disque externe et la fonction S.O.S. de l'utilitaire de disque échouée.

Voici le résultat de la commande 





> diskutil list




```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           402.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 65.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS WD Elements Lemon     499.7 GB   disk2s2
```

Pour étoffer les informations, j'ai passé les 2 commandes suivantes :


```
diskutil info disk2s2
diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2
```


```
Device Identifier:         disk2s2
   Device Node:               /dev/disk2s2
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk2

   Volume Name:               WD Elements Lemon
   Mounted:                   No

   Partition Type:            Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:   Journaled HFS+
   Type (Bundle):             hfs
   Name (User Visible):       Mac OS Extended (Journaled)
   Journal:                   Unknown (not mounted)
   Owners:                    Disabled

   OS Can Be Installed:       No
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  USB
   SMART Status:              Not Supported
   Volume UUID:               CC87FD42-2976-3892-853A-92769FCD4C12
   Disk / Partition UUID:     12A0A192-9B9E-4295-8390-43FF9C25C09F
   Partition Offset:          209735680 Bytes (409640 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                 499.7 GB (499730309120 Bytes) (exactly 976035760 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:        0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:         0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units)

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          Not applicable (not mounted)

   Device Location:           External
   Removable Media:           Fixed
```


```
Started file system verification on disk2s2 WD Elements Lemon
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s2
Journal need to be replayed but volume is read-only
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Incorrect number of thread records
Checking multi-linked files
Incorrect number of file hard links
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume WD Elements Lemon was found corrupt and needs to be repaired
File system check exit code is 8
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8
```

Auriez-vous ou quelqu'un d'autre sur ce forum un idée du problème. J'aimerai beaucoup récupérer mes données sur ce disque mais je suis à cours d'idée.

Merci beaucoup,

Le Snickers


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2019)

Bonsoir *le_snickers*

Le volume : *WD Elements Lemon* est formé sur la partition *disk2s2* par un système de fichiers *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé). Il ne peut plus être actuellement monté par le *kernel* (le noyau de l'OS démarré) > parce que le système de fichiers est corrompu (recèle des erreurs) -->

- la vérification du système de fichiers > qui a passé en revue ses composants élémentaires --> n'a pas relevé d'erreurs spécifiques à tel ou tel point. Le bilan global de corruption s'accompagne de la préconisation de réparer le système de fichiers --> ce qui peut vouloir dire que les erreurs trouvées sont réparables.​
Passe la commande :

```
diskutil repairVolume disk2s2
```


qui tente une réparation

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## le_snickers (5 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *le_snickers*
> 
> Le volume : *WD Elements Lemon* est formé sur la partition *disk2s2* par un système de fichiers *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé). Il ne peut plus être actuellement monté par le *kernel* (le noyau de l'OS démarré) > parce que le système de fichiers est corrompu (recèle des erreurs) -->
> 
> ...



Merci macomaniac pour ton aide.
 Voici le retour de la commande 
	
	



```
diskutil repairVolume disk2s2
```


```
Started file system repair on disk2s2 WD Elements Lemon
Repairing file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fy -x /dev/rdisk2s2
File system check exit code is 8
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2019)

Malheureusement > la réparation a échoué -->

- redémarre une fois (le DDE toujours attaché)​
=> est-ce que le volume *WD Elements Lemon* est remonté à ton ouverture de session ?


----------



## le_snickers (6 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Malheureusement > la réparation a échoué -->
> 
> - redémarre une fois (le DDE toujours attaché)​
> => est-ce que le volume *WD Elements Lemon* est remonté à ton ouverture de session ?



Non, suite au redémarrage de mon Macbook Pro, le volume WD Elements Lemon n'est pas monté à l'ouverture de ma session.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2019)

À part employer un logiciel de récupération de données (qui peut scanner les blocs d'une partition & identifier des fichiers sans le secours du système de fichiers) --> afin de récupérer des fichiers ; je ne vois plus rien à faire. Le volume est perdu et bon pour le reformatage.


----------



## le_snickers (6 Août 2019)

Avez-vous un logiciel de récupération de données à me recommender ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2019)

Tu peux essayer Disk Drill --> parce qu'il offre (je pense) une démo gratuite => permettant de vérifier si des fichiers sont récupérables (affichés en mode vignettes).

- si effectivement des fichiers se retrouvent --> tu pourrais alors utiliser un autre logiciel (ils sont payants et onéreux).​


----------



## Galeon (6 Août 2019)

Salut macomaniac ! 

Tu m'avais aidé il y a quelques mois pour identifier le problème avec mon disque dur. 
J'ai enfin effectué les réparations et upgrade que je voulais réaliser sur mon MacBook Pro : changement de la nappe SATA, installation d'un SSD, passage à 16Go de RAM... J'ai fait un clean install sur le nouveau disque dur.

J'ai acheté un boitier pour pouvoir utiliser mon ancien HD en tant que disque externe, malheureusement quand je le branche, ça m'affiche "Le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur". Je pense que ça a peut-être à voir avec une des dernières commandes que tu m'avais fait faire à l'époque (cf. en haut de la page 25 de ce sujet), à savoir : 


```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD"
```

Mais qui avait échoué en partie il me semble. Bref, aurais-tu un moyen de résoudre ce problème ? Et je me demandais si mes données d'origine étaient toujours sur ce disque ou pas, et si oui je pensais essayer les récupérer directement depuis ce disque. 
Sinon, j'ai encore bien entendu le volume *Clone*, et je veux bien aussi le cas échéant que tu m'indiques la marche à suivre pour retransférer mes données depuis ce disque  

J'espère que ce n'est pas trop demander. Merci d'avance !


----------



## le_snickers (6 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu peux essayer Disk Drill --> parce qu'il offre (je pense) une démo gratuite => permettant de vérifier si des fichiers sont récupérables (affichés en mode vignettes).
> 
> - si effectivement des fichiers se retrouvent --> tu pourrais alors utiliser un autre logiciel (ils sont payants et onéreux).​



J'arrive à voir tous mes fichier avec le logiciel Disk Drill, mais il me demande de payer pour les récupérer. Je vais devoir sortir la carte bleu je pense.
Le logiciel me demande 111,19 €.

Merci pour ton aide macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2019)

@ *le_snickers*

Hé oui ! --> tous les logiciels de récupération de données sont onéreux...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2019)

@ *Galeon
*
Ton HDD branché au Mac en externe > voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list ; df -H
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


la commande affiche la configuration des disques & l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste ces tableaux ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la HDD en externe & si son volume est actuellement monté.


----------



## Galeon (6 Août 2019)

Voici le tableau : 



```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD Bloublou            18.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.2 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *750.2 GB   disk2

Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    1.0T    18G   980G     2%  586551 9223372036854189256    0%   /
devfs           190k   190k     0B   100%     646                   0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s4    1.0T   1.1G   980G     1%       1 9223372036854775806    0%   /private/var/vm
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /home
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2019)

Voici ton HDD :

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *750.2 GB   disk2
```


plus de table de partition *GPT*. Donc plus de partition porteuse de volume.

à la limite > si le disque répond --> on pourrait envisager de recréer la table *GPT* > puis un descripteur dans cette table de l'ancienne partition principale. Pour voir si ce descripteur redéfinit une partition dans laquelle le système de fichiers (générateur de l'ancien volume) --> serait toujours présent. Et si par suite un volume remonterait sur cette partition.

=> c'est toi qui vois.


----------



## Galeon (6 Août 2019)

Je ne comprends pas très bien ce que ça signifie (le système de fichiers = les données enregistrées sur le disque ?), mais ok !


----------



## Galeon (6 Août 2019)

Et sinon, pour la récupération des donnés, si ça ne fonctionne pas, je peux repartir directement en copier-coller depuis le Clone ? Comme j'ai fait une nouvelle installation du système et de certains logiciels, je n'aurai pas besoin de tout copier en intégralité, non ? Je peux me limiter au contenu du dossier utilisateur ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo gpt show disk2
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande affiche la distribution des blocs du HDD

Poste le tableau.

----------

Un système de fichiers est une structure logicielle inscrite sur le départ d'une partition. Sa fonction est de former un volume sur cette partition et de gérer les fichiers de ce volume. Le bloc critique d'un système de fichiers est le 1er bloc de la partition > car il y inscrit son dispositif de départ = son *header* (en-tête). D'où : le 1er bloc d'une partition est le super-bloc du système de fichiers formateur du volume.

- si l'on peut redéfinir au bloc près la partition-principale initiale du HDD > et s'il n'y a pas eu reformatage > alors : le bloc de départ de la nouvelle partition sera le super-bloc du système de fichiers resté inscrit sur les blocs. Dans ce cas --> hop ! si le système de fichiers est sans erreurs > le *kernel* remonte aussitôt le volume qu'il définit sur la partition.

----------

Tu peux bien sûr récupérer à la main les données qui t'intéressent dans *Clone*.

- pourquoi en fin d'installation d'un OS dans le volume du SSD --> ne pas avoir utilisé l'option de récupération des données de *Clone* qui déclenche l'Assistant de migration ?​


----------



## Galeon (6 Août 2019)

Voici le tableau : 


```
start        size  index  contents
           0  1465149168
```

---------



macomaniac a dit:


> pourquoi en fin d'installation d'un OS dans le volume du SSD --> ne pas avoir utilisé l'option de récupération des données de *Clone* qui déclenche l'Assistant de migration ?



Je ne sais pas ^^ J'ai réinstallé l'OS cette nuit, et je pense que je ne savais pas qu'une telle option existait. Ça aurait certes sûrement été plus simple dans l'absolu.
C'est encore possible de faire ça ? Que va-t-il se passer pour les logiciels que j'ai déjà réinstallé entre temps ?


----------



## Galeon (6 Août 2019)

Et en même temps, me dis-je, si je le fais manuellement, ça me permet de faire du ménage dans mes fichiers...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk free null gpt disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande inscrit une table *GPT* sur les *33* premiers blocs du HDD > avec le descripteur par défaut d'une partition auxiliaire *EFI* (*209,7 Mo*) de rang n°*1* > mais sans définition d'une partition principale (ce qui lancerait un formatage) > puis affiche la configuration du HDD

Poste l'affichage retourné --> on pourra voir si le disque répond.

----------

Tu peux relancer l'Assistant de migration pour peu que le DDE de *Clone* soit branché au Mac.

- je suppose que la récupération des applications tierces de *Clone* n'affecte pas les logiciels tiers déjà installés - à moins qu'ils ne soient identiques.​


----------



## Galeon (6 Août 2019)

Voici l'affichage qui sort : 


```
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Finished erase on disk2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
```

--------------

Je viens de voir qu'on peut choisir seulement certains dossiers et fichiers à transférer via l'assistant de migration, donc je pense faire ça si besoin !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2019)

Le disque a bien répondu : il y a une table *GPT* + une partition *EFI* n°*1* (avec son volume - non monté par défaut).

Repasse la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk2
```


et reposte le tableau des blocs --> que je voie la nouvelle distribution.


----------



## Galeon (6 Août 2019)

Voici le tableau : 


```
start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  1464739495        
  1465149135          32         Sec GPT table
  1465149167           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2019)

Bon ! -->

- on va effectuer une recréation spéculative de la partition principale > à partir des considérations suivantes : *a)* elle était de type "*Apple_APFS*" > *b)* aucun bloc libre ne devait la séparer de la fin de la partition *EFI* précédente > donc le 1er bloc disponible = n°*409640* doit être le super-bloc du système de fichiers, s'il est resté inscrit > *c)* sa capacité était (d'après un ancien tableau) de *749946617856* *bytes* > soit *1464739488* blocs (de *512* octets) > *d)* ce qui laisse bien un espace libre de *7* blocs régementaires par rapport au *backup* final de la *GPT*.​
Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt add -b 409640 -s 1464739488 -t 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC -i 2 disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande recrée un descripteur *GPT* de partition telle que : bloc de tête = n°*409640* > extension = *1464739488* blocs (de *512* octets = *749.94 Go*) - type = "*Apple_APFS*" (via son *UUID* de type) > rang = n°*2* ; puis réaffiche la configuration du DDE

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Galeon (6 Août 2019)

Voilà : 


```
disk2s2 added
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS                         749.9 GB   disk2s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2019)

La partition a été créée > mais aucun *Conteneur apfs* déployé -->

- il avait dû y avoir reformatage. Impossible de récupérer des données. Le disque est bon pour le reformatage.​
Comme on avait fait un clone dans le volume *Clone* --> tu dois en fait retrouver dans ce volume toutes les données qu'il y avait au départ sur le HDD.


----------



## Galeon (6 Août 2019)

Ok ! 

Comment le reformater pour pouvoir l'utiliser en DD externe ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ HDD gpt disk2
```


la commande réinitialise le HDD et monte un volume intitulé *HDD*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Galeon (9 Août 2019)

Hello!
Désolé pour les quelques jours sans réponse, je ne pouvais pas trop passer...

Voici ce qui ressort de la dernière commande terminal : 


```
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name HDD
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 698 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 57344k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
```


----------



## Galeon (9 Août 2019)

Et le disque semble fonctionner puisqu'il est accessible via le Finder, et qu'il m'a immédiatement demandé si je voulais l'utiliser comme disque de sauvegarde TimeMachine.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2019)

La réinitialisation a fonctionné en effet --> tu as un volume *HDD* utilisable.


----------



## Galeon (9 Août 2019)

Super! Merci pour ton aide 
Passe un bon mois d'août


----------



## Rocal (29 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous, je sollicite votre aide car je rencontre un problème qui dépasse mes (faibles) compétences:
J’ai un iMac 27 sous Mojave qui a planté il y a quelques jours lors d’une mise à jour. Impossible de le redémarrer. J’ai appelé le support Apple qui, après m’avoir fait faire un sos sur les différents disques (validé), m’a conseillé de réinstaller macOS pour réparer l’erreur au démarrage. L’ordinateur a bugué lors de la réinstallation. Un ami m’a conseillé de démonter la RAM non générique montée après l’achat avant de poursuivre car selon lui c’est souvent générateur de bugs. Je me suis donc exécuté puis ai créé une clef bootable sur Mojave et booté dessus. L’installation ne se lance pas et j’ai le message « permission denied »
Voici ce que la diskutik list révèle:


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour *Rocal*

Je vois que le volume *Macintosh HD* est en format *apfs*. Sans que le tableau montre si FileVault est activé ou pas.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap list
```


qui affiche un tableau détaillé de l'*apfs*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil

utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau comme tu l'as déjà fait.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Rocal (30 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour, 

Avant tout merci pour cette réponse rapide.

Voici ce que la commande retourne:


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap list
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk1 89466426-0A30-49C2-8047-CC43F908FDC3
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk1
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      499963170816 B (500.0 GB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   115190792192 B (115.2 GB) (23.0% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       384772378624 B (384.8 GB) (77.0% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 84CD47EF-20D7-4979-9B34-D65E8678483D
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2
    |   Size:                       499963170816 B (500.0 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s1 FFEB8561-F58B-485C-BEE0-CBC3CFDC1A89
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s1 (No specific role)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /Volumes/Macintosh HD
    |   Capacity Consumed:         112312188928 B (112.3 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s2 9C1E1E10-F6C2-46BE-91D3-5FA6293460D0
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         46723072 B (46.7 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s3 87B337A7-B663-4DA4-90FF-5AC3F8D06F6F
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         522903552 B (522.9 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s4 58A481D9-E262-4E08-A35E-0C67922C45E8
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s4 (VM)
        Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               Not Mounted
        Capacity Consumed:         2147504128 B (2.1 GB)
        FileVault:                 No
-bash-3.2#
```

Le fire Vault n'a donc pas l'air activé...

J'ai oublié de préciser qu'il s'agit de mon ordinateur de boulot, j'ai donc - si possible - besoin de récupérer les données.

Bonne journée,

Rocal


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2019)

Aucun problème s'il fallait récupérer les données : le volume *Macintosh HD* est monté > donc intégralement clonable (via une commande du *terminal*) => à destination d'un autre volume.

- mais on n'en est pas encore là. Passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :​

```
ls /Vol*/Macin*
bless --info /Vol*/Macin*
```


les astérisques *** servent d'abréviation de saisie

la 1ère commande liste les objets de 1er rang du volume

la 2è affiche son chemin de démarrage

Poste les 2 retours.


----------



## Rocal (30 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour macomaniac, 
Merci pour ces informations rassurantes.

voici les retours du terminal:
(désolé pour les retours en photo plutôt qu’en copié/collé mais cette page du forum ne charge pas sur l’iMac, étrange...)

Mille mercis pour ton aide.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2019)

Le chemin de démarrage pointe > dans le volume de prédémarrage *Preboot* > dans un dossier intitulé de l'*UUID* du volume *Macintosh HD* > dans un sous-dossier *com.apple.installer* => à un prédémarreur *boot.efi* d'OS d'installation.

- le problème est que la listage des dossiers de *Macintosh HD* > à part de répertoire *Users* (= Utilisateurs contenant les comptes d'utilisateurs et leurs données) > ne montre pas les dossiers-Système attendus (*Applications* > *Library* > *System* > *private* > *usr* > non plus qu'un dossier *macOS Install Data* dédié aux composants de l'installation.​
Passe encore la commande (un peu modifiée) :

```
ls -A /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
```


*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*

=> et poste la nouvelle liste => que j'aie une confirmation.


----------



## Rocal (30 Décembre 2019)

Et si je comprends bien c’est ce fichier qui est défectueux.
Voici donc le retour de la commande:


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2019)

En résumé -->

- le volume *Macintosh HD* tel quel n'est pas récupérable (manquent tous les dossiers-Système sauf *Users*). Il faut cloner *Users* (contenant tes données) => à un autre volume > reformater *Macintosh HD* > réinstaller un OS propre > récupérer les données de ton compte à la main.​
Comme tu as beaucoup d'espace disponible dans le *Conteneur apfs* > on peut le rétrécir (non destructivement) pour créer un volume *Clone* indépendant en bas de disque => où clonera le dossier *Users*. D'accord ?


----------



## Rocal (30 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir,
OK, merci pour le diagnostic.
La solution que tu proposes me paraît parfaite. J'ai juste une question: je pourrai ensuite regrouper les deux volumes?
Sinon j'ai un NAS sur lequel je peux copier les données.

Pour récupérer les données à la main il faudra copier/coller users ou copier les fichiers dossier par dossier?

Merci encore de ton aide,

Bonne soirée


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2019)

Oui : tu pourras ensuite supprimer le second volume et récupérer son espace.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 250g jhfs+ Clone 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *250 Go* et crée un volume *Clone* standard de la même taille

Poste le retour.


----------



## Rocal (30 Décembre 2019)

Le nombre d’argument est incorrect


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2019)

Tu as oublié le segment *Clone 0b* à la fin de ta commande (saisie partiellement donc => d'où le nombre incorrect d'arguments).

- repasse la commande exacte :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 250g jhfs+ Clone 0b
```


(en allant jusqu'au *0b* final) et poste le retour.


----------



## Rocal (30 Décembre 2019)

oups en effet! 
voilà ce que retourne le terminal. Si je comprends bien il a correctement créé le nouveau volume mais une erreur est survenue ensuite:


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2019)

Il y a une erreur invalidante dans le segment de l'*apfs* qui est le formateur spécifique du volume *Macintosh HD* -->

- le composant de ce segment de l'*apfs* : "carte des objets" est invalide. Je ne le vois pas réparable. Je me demande si la défaillance de ce composant de l'*apfs* n'expliquerait pas la "disparition" plus qu'étrange des "objets" du volume *Macintosh HD* que sont les principaux répertoires-Système.​
En résumé : il faut abandonner le plan "repartitionnement interne". Il faudrait le volume d'un DDE USB => comme destination du clonage du dossier des Utilisateurs.


----------



## Rocal (4 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir, j’ai reçu aujourd’hui le DDE USB que j’avais commandé pour ce faire après réparation de l’iMac je m’en servirai comme timecapsule. 
En revanche je suis un peu perdu, quelles sont les commandes à taper pour récupérer les données stp? Dois-je le formater préalablement avec mon MacBook Pro dans un format de données spécifique?
Merci,
Bonne soirée


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2020)

Branche le DDE au Mac. Puis passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => qui montrera celui du DDE.


----------



## Rocal (5 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
Voilà:


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2020)

Je ne vois pas le DDE dans le tableau des disques -->

- est-ce qu'il est bien branché au Mac ? - si oui > tu n'as peut-être pas attendu un peu pour que son disque soit "attaché au Système" du Mac et ainsi reconnu. Si c'est le dernier cas > repasse la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques (si tu vois le disque du DDE affiché tout en bas de tableau).


----------



## Rocal (6 Janvier 2020)

Le voici, effectivement tout en bas de la liste, bien vu! (Je ne m’étais pas aperçu que la photo du haut avait été tronquée, désolé!)


----------



## Rocal (13 Janvier 2020)

Le voici, effectivement tout en bas de la liste, bien vu! (Je ne m’étais pas aperçu que la photo du haut avait été tronquée, désolé!)


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2020)

Passe encore la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation des tous les volumes montés

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Rocal (13 Janvier 2020)

Et voici


----------



## Rocal (13 Janvier 2020)

Plutôt  celui-la...


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2020)

Je vois que le volume *Macintosh HD* est bien monté. *112 Go* d'occupation.

- et que le volume *KESU* est vide. Passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ KESU gpt disk24
```


qui reparamètre le disque du DDE : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *KESU*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Rocal (13 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois que le volume *Macintosh HD* est bien monté. *112 Go* d'occupation.
> 
> - et que le volume *KESU* est vide. Passe la commande :​
> 
> ...



Le retour est:

```
could not find disk for disk24
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2020)

Le DDE est bien branché au Mac ? - si oui > il a pu changer d'index d'appareil (en cas de redémarrage par exemple).

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je récupère l'index d'appareil du DDE.


----------



## Rocal (13 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le DDE est bien branché au Mac ? - si oui > il a pu changer d'index d'appareil (en cas de redémarrage par exemple).
> 
> - passe la commande :​
> 
> ...



effectivement j’ai redémarré entre temps.
Voilà le retour:


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2020)

Le DDE est passé *disk22*. Donc passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ KESU gpt disk22
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## Rocal (13 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le DDE est passé *disk22*. Donc passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ KESU gpt disk22
> ...



voila, ça semble avoir marché.
Je suis impressionné par ta connaissance des commandes de terminal. Encore merci de partager ça avec des personnes moins éclairées.

voici le retour:


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2020)

Ça marche. Passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil ap convert disk22s2
```


qui convertit le volume *KESU* à l'*apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Rocal (13 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le DDE est passé *disk22*. Donc passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ KESU gpt disk22
> ...



voila, ça semble avoir marché.
Je suis impressionné par ta connaissance des commandes de terminal. Encore merci de partager ça avec des personnes moins éclairées.

voici le retour:




macomaniac a dit:


> Ça marche. Passe encore la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap convert disk22s2
> ...



voilà:


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2020)

Opération réussie. Alors hop ! opération clonage.

- passe d'abord la commande :​

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


(*&* = esperluette *&*) qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir pendant l'opération ; elle passe en affichant le *n°* du processus *caffeinate* renvoyé en arrière-plan du *terminal*.

Passe ensuite la commande :

```
cp -av /Vol*/Macin*/* /Vol*/KESU
```


respecte les quelques espaces ; et les astériques d'abréviation *** où tu les vois

la commande clone *Macintosh HD* dans *KESU*

une ligne s'affiche par fichier copié

la copie suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers

=> si tu vois un défilé de lignes démarrer à l'écran > c'est que le clonage est lancé. Attends jusqu'à l'arrêt du défilé et au retour de l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* en signal de complétion. Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance. Préviens quand tout est fini.


----------



## Rocal (13 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Opération réussie. Alors hop ! opération clonage.
> 
> - passe d'abord la commande :​
> 
> ...



Voilà c’est fini (enfin l’iMac est revenu au bash:


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2020)

Alors passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste le tableau. Il permettra de comparer l'occupation du clone en regard de la source.


----------



## Rocal (13 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> df -H
> ...



C’est étrange il n’y a que 48Go de copiés...


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2020)

Le volume *Macintosh HD* était curieusement dépouillé de beaucoup de ses dossiers-Système à part le répertoire des Utilisateurs.

- est-ce que *48 Go* correspondait à tes données personnelles ?​


----------



## Rocal (13 Janvier 2020)

Rocal a dit:


> C’est étrange il n’y a que 48Go de copiés...



je ne sais pas dire :/


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2020)

Veux-tu qu'on fasse une 2è passe de clonage > avec une option de "mise-à-jour" => pour que seules les différences de la source sur la destination soient copiées ?


----------



## Rocal (13 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Veux-tu qu'on fasse une 2è passe de clonage > avec une option de "mise-à-jour" => pour que seules les différences de la source sur la destination soient copiées ?


Oui si possible ce serait super!


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2020)

Passe d'abord la commande :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


(*&* = esperluette *&*) qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir pendant l'opération ; elle passe en affichant le *n°* du processus *caffeinate* renvoyé en arrière-plan du *terminal*.

Passe ensuite la commande :

```
cp -avn /Vol*/Macin*/* /Vol*/KESU
```


j'ai ajouté l'option *n* (do_*n*ot_overwrite_an_existing_file) => pour qu'il y ait simple mise à jour

la commande va néanmoins parcourir tous les fichiers de *Macintosh HD* > et ne copier dans *KESU* que les différences

une ligne s'affiche par fichier accédé en lecture

la copie suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers

=> si tu vois un défilé de lignes démarrer à l'écran > c'est que le clonage est lancé. Attends jusqu'à l'arrêt du défilé et au retour de l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* en signal de complétion. Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance. Préviens quand tout est fini.


----------



## Rocal (13 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe d'abord la commande :
> 
> ```
> caffeinate -dimsu &
> ...



Ça me dit un truc étrange


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2020)

Tu as oublié la barre oblique */* au début du segment */Vol*/KESU* -->

- repasse la commande exacte :​

```
cp -avn /Vol*/Macin*/* /Vol*/KESU
```


----------



## Rocal (13 Janvier 2020)

Bon toujours 48 G
On va supposer que c'est bon...
Je fais quoi maintenant à ton avis? 
Je suppose que tu sais comment tout réinstaller mais étant sous garantie ne devrais-je pas le renvoyer?
Ou alors tester en tout réinstallant et le ramener dans un second temps?
BREF, tu ferais quoi toi?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2020)

En effet : impossible de faire mieux que *48 Go*.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je revoie la configuration interne.


----------



## Rocal (16 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> En effet : impossible de faire mieux que *48 Go*.
> 
> - passe la commande :​
> 
> ...



pardon, j’étais en déplacement.
Voilà le tableau:


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2020)

Passe les commandes (séparément) :

```
/Vol*/Macin*/usr/bin/du -sh /Vol*/Macin*/*
/Vol*/Macin*/usr/bin/du -sh /Vol*/KESU/*
```


respecte les 2 espaces de part et d'autre de *-sh* ; et tous les astérisques ***

les commandes mesurent (en *Gi*) : les dossiers de 1er rang de *Macintosh HD* > puis de *KESU*

Poste les retours. C'est pour voir où se concentre le déficit dans le clone.


----------



## Rocal (16 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe les commandes (séparément) :
> 
> ```
> /Vol*/Macin*/usr/bin/du -sh /Vol*/Macin*/*
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2020)

Apparemment l'utilitaire *du* n'est pas présent dans *Macintosh HD* (où il fallait aller le chercher).

- passe la commande :​

```
ls /Vol*/KESU
```


qui liste les objets de 1er rang de *KESU*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Rocal (16 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Apparemment l'utilitaire *du* n'est pas présent dans *Macintosh HD* (où il fallait aller le chercher).
> 
> - passe la commande :​
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2020)

Il n'y a que le répertoire *Users* (Utilisateurs) de notable. Les autres dossiers-Système importants (*Applications* > *Library* > *System* > *private* > *usr*) ont disparu. Le volume source est très endommagé pour donner ce résultat.

- ce qui est possible est : supprimer l'*apfs* > réinstaller proprement sans récupération de données par l'Assistant de migration (il faut pour cela un volume valide en source) > puis que tu récupères à la main ce que tu trouves dans les *Users* de *Clone*.​
=> qu'est-ce que tu en penses ?


----------



## Rocal (16 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il n'y a que le répertoire *Users* (Utilisateurs) de notable. Les autres dossiers-Système importants (*Applications* > *Library* > *System* > *private* > *usr*) ont disparu. Le volume source est très endommagé pour donner ce résultat.
> 
> - ce qui est possible est : supprimer l'*apfs* > réinstaller proprement sans récupération de données par l'Assistant de migration (il faut pour cela un volume valide en source) > puis que tu récupères à la main ce que tu trouves dans les *Users* de *Clone*.​
> => qu'est-ce que tu en penses ?



parfait


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 "Macintosh HD"
```


(*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande supprime l'*apfs* et reformate un volume *Macintosh HD* classique

Poste le retour.


----------



## Rocal (17 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 "Macintosh HD"
> ...



ça a l’air d’avoir fonctionné:


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2020)

Tu peux quitter le Terminal et lancer l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => à destination de *Macintosh HD*.

- en fin d'installation > après un redémarrage et des panneaux de paramétrage > tu vas avoir un dernier panneau proposant de récupérer des données. Coche la case : "*Ne pas récupérer de données maintenant*" --> ce qui te permet de créer un compte admin neuf (reprends les anciens identifiants).​
Cela fait > tu pourras récupérer par glisser-déposer les fichiers intéressants de ton compte d'utilisateur dans le volume *KESU*.


----------



## Rocal (18 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu peux quitter le Terminal et lancer l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => à destination de *Macintosh HD*.
> 
> - en fin d'installation > après un redémarrage et des panneaux de paramétrage > tu vas avoir un dernier panneau proposant de récupérer des données. Coche la case : "*Ne pas récupérer de données maintenant*" --> ce qui te permet de créer un compte admin neuf (reprends les anciens identifiants).​
> Cela fait > tu pourras récupérer par glisser-déposer les fichiers intéressants de ton compte d'utilisateur dans le volume *KESU*.



C'est fini, tout est réinstallé et visiblement plus de bugs. Migration bien effectuée sur Catalina.
Il me reste donc à te dire mille mercis pour ta patience et ta gentillesse.
Je me répète mais je suis impressionné par tes connaissances.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Francis.villeneuve (6 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème similaire aux problèmes décrits précédemment avec mon iMac acheté en 2010. Au démarrage, l'ordinateur charge pendant une quarantaine de secondes avant de s'éteindre subitement. Lorsque je fais le « S.O.S. » avec l'utilitaire de disque, j'obtiens le message suivant : « Le processus S.O.S. a échoué. Si possible, sauvegardez les données de ce volume. Cliquer sur OK pour continuer ».

En faisant la commande « Diskutil list » dans le Terminal, j'obtiens ceci:


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 CLIP-IT                 7.8 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

-bash-3.2#
```


Merci de votre aide!


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2020)

Bonjour *Francis*

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
```


qui vérifie le système de fichiers *jhfs+* > formateur du volume *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Francis.villeneuve (7 Mars 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

Merci de ton aide! Voici ce que j'obtiens :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
Started file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
The volume Macintosh HD could not be verified completely
File system check exit code is 8
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8: Exec format error
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2020)

Le composant du système de fichiers appelé "catalogue" (qui permet l'accès aux données en lecture > édition > ajout > suppression) est corrompu (erreurs graves). N'insiste pas à coups de *S.O.S.* : tu ne ferais qu'aggraver la situation.

- si tu redémarres une fois > en revenant dans la session de secours => est-ce que le volume serait remonté (libellé en noir et pas en grisé dans l'Utilitaire de disque) ?​


----------



## Francis.villeneuve (7 Mars 2020)

J'ai redémarré en maintenant appuyées les touches CMD et R. Une fois l'utilitaire de disque ouvert, je constate que le disque « Macintosh HD » apparaît effectivement en noir, et non pas en grisé comme auparavant. C'est bon signe?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2020)

Alors c'est que le volume est monté. Oui : c'est bon signe ! => car cela veut dire qu'on peut envisager de recopier son contenu (via une commande du *terminal*) => à destination d'un DDE USB.

- passe la commande informative :​

```
diskutil info disk0s2
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume

Poste le retour.

Note : en attendant -- ne fais plus de *S.O.S.* sur le volume > ne le démonte pas > ne redémarre pas > n'éteins pas ton Mac.


----------



## Francis.villeneuve (7 Mars 2020)

Voici ce que j'obtiens :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk0s2
   Device Identifier:        disk0s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0

   Volume Name:              Macintosh HD
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Macintosh HD

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Owners:                   Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Booter Disk:              disk0s3
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Failing
   Volume UUID:              3B56BD95-5E0A-35ED-919D-FC0254C89F1C
   Disk / Partition UUID:    00007136-5664-0000-3D1B-0000F9230000
   Partition Offset:         209735680 Bytes (409640 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                999.3 GB (999345127424 Bytes) (exactly 1951845952 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       999.3 GB (999345127424 Bytes) (exactly 1951845952 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        293.4 GB (293402050560 Bytes) (exactly 573050880 512-Byte-Units) (29.4%)
   Volume Free Space:        705.9 GB (705943076864 Bytes) (exactly 1378795072 512-Byte-Units) (70.6%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              No
   Hardware AES Support:     No
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2020)

Cette mention -->

```
Read-Only Volume:         Yes
```


déclare que le volume est monté en lecture seule. C'est toujours d'effet d'une corruption irréparable du système de fichiers *jhfs+* qui est son formateur

il y a *293 Go* d'occupation du volume. Aurais-tu un DDE USB  avec dans les *350 Go* d'espace libre ?


----------



## Francis.villeneuve (7 Mars 2020)

J'en ai un au bureau. Je pourrais le récupérer lundi.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2020)

D'accord. Alors à lundi.


----------



## Francis.villeneuve (9 Mars 2020)

J'ai un DDE USB avec environ 320 Go d'espace disque disponible. J'espère que cela fera. 

Quelles sont les prochaines étapes?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2020)

Branche le DDE au Mac. Puis passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


qui affichent : la configuration des disques & l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste les retours.


----------



## Francis.villeneuve (10 Mars 2020)

J'ai eu certains pépins avec mon DDE et j'ai dû m'en procurer un autre, d'où le délai. Désolé. Voici ce que j'obtiens avec les deux commandes :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 CLIP-IT                 7.8 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk21
   1:               Windows_NTFS Backup Plus             2.0 TB     disk21s1

-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    2.0G   1.3G   717M    64%   45152 4294922127    0%   /
devfs           207k   207k     0B   100%     700          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk3      5.2M   1.5M   3.7M    30%      25 4294967254    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk4      524k   147k   377k    29%       6 4294967273    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk5      524k   147k   377k    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk6      524k   156k   369k    30%      11 4294967268    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk7      2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk8      524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk9      524k   299k   225k    58%      20 4294967259    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk10      13M   4.6M   8.0M    37%      82 4294967197    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk11     4.2M   3.7M   471k    89%     248 4294967031    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk13     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk14     524k   188k   336k    36%      11 4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk15     524k   164k   360k    32%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk16     1.0M   184k   864k    18%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk17     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk18     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk19     524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk20     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk2s1    7.8G   2.1G   5.7G    27%       0          0  100%   /Volumes/CLIP-IT
/dev/disk0s2    999G   293G   706G    30% 1285833 4293681446    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
/dev/disk21s1   2.0T    28M   2.0T     1%     217   15261135    0%   /Volumes/Backup Plus
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2020)

Le volume *Backup Plus* est vide. Passe la commande (si le DDE est toujours *disk21*) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk21
```


la commande re-paramètre le DDE : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *Clone*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Francis.villeneuve (11 Mars 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk21
Started erase on disk21
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk21s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Clone
Initialized /dev/rdisk21s2 as a 2 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 155648k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk21
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2020)

Parfait. Alors hop ! opération clonage.

- passe d'abord la commande :​

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


(*&* = esperluette *&*) qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir pendant l'opération ; elle passe en affichant le *n°* du processus *caffeinate* renvoyé en arrière-plan du *terminal* ouvert

Passe ensuite la commande :

```
cp -av /Volumes/Mac*/* /Volumes/Clone
```


la commande clone *Macintosh HD* dans *Clone*

une ligne s'affiche par fichier copié

la copie suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers

=> si tu vois un défilé de lignes démarrer à l'écran > c'est que le clonage est lancé. Attends jusqu'à l'arrêt du défilé et au retour de l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* en signal de complétion. Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance. Préviens quand tout est fini.


----------



## Francis.villeneuve (12 Mars 2020)

C'est fait!


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2020)

Alors passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui affiche l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste le tableau. Il permettra de comparer l'occupation de *Clone* avec celle du volume-source.


----------



## Francis.villeneuve (12 Mars 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    2.0G   1.3G   717M    64%   45152 4294922127    0%   /
devfs           208k   208k     0B   100%     704          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk3      5.2M   2.2M   3.1M    42%      30 4294967249    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk4      524k   147k   377k    29%       6 4294967273    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk5      524k   147k   377k    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk6      524k   156k   369k    30%      11 4294967268    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk7      2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk8      524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk9      524k   303k   221k    58%      21 4294967258    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk10      13M   3.8M   8.7M    31%      81 4294967198    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk11     4.2M   4.0M   209k    96%     313 4294966966    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk13     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk14     524k   188k   336k    36%      11 4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk15     524k   164k   360k    32%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk16     1.0M   184k   864k    18%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk17     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk18     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk19     524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk20     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk2s1    7.8G   2.1G   5.7G    27%       0          0  100%   /Volumes/CLIP-IT
/dev/disk0s2    999G   293G   706G    30% 1285833 4293681446    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
/dev/disk21s2   2.0T   309G   1.7T    16% 1195542 4293771737    0%   /Volumes/Clone
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2020)

*309 Go* d'occupation de *Clone* contre *293 Go* pour *Macintosh HD* -->

- sachant que la commande *cp* consomme régulièrement davantage de blocs pour l'écriture des fichiers sur la destination > en comparaison de la source (quand le volume source est corrompu) => *+16 Go* d'excédent est tout à fait habituel. *Clone* est un bon clone.​
Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```


(*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande reformate *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Francis.villeneuve (12 Mars 2020)

Merci encore une fois pour tes explications qui sont très claires! Voici ce que ça donne : 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2020)

Le formatage est bien passé. Finalisation du sauvetage à présent (ce qui va prendre du temps) ; le DDE doit rester branché au Mac -->


*a)* dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" --> à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* reformaté > ce qui va donner une installation propre.

*b)* en fin d'installation > après un redémarrage et divers paramétrages => une page te propose de récupérer des données --> coche la case : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" > et choisis le volume *Clone* en "source". L'«Assistant de migration» va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > des applications > des réglages --> n'exclus rien et lance. Une récupération par l'«Assistant de migration» est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ré-ouvrir ta session à la fin.


----------



## Francis.villeneuve (13 Mars 2020)

Lorsque je tente de réinstaller macOS sur le volume Macintosh HD, j'obtiens le message suivant : « Ce disque comporte des erreurs S.M.A.R.T. Ce disque présente un problème matériel ne pouvant être réparé. Sauvegardez autant de données que possible et remplacez le disque ». Je n'arrive donc pas à sélectionner ce disque pour la réinstallation.

Est-ce que cela signifie que le problème est matériel plutôt que logiciel? Pas d'autres options que de changer le disque dur?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2020)

Oui : c'est bien un problème matériel qui est signalé. 

- en dépannage provisoire => il va être possible de repartitionner (non destructivement) le volume *Clone* => pour créer un volume externe à destination duquel tu pourras effectuer l'installation. En récupérant les données du clone au final. Ce qui te permettra de te servir de ton Mac en attendant de prendre une décision.​
Passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :

```
diskutil list
sysctl hw.model
```


qui affichent la configuration des disques & l'identifiant de modèle du Mac

Poste les retours.


----------



## Francis.villeneuve (13 Mars 2020)

Voici ce que ça donne : 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 CLIP-IT                 7.8 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk21
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk21s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   2.0 TB     disk21s2

-bash-3.2# sysctl hw.model
hw.model: iMac11,2
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2020)

iMac 21,5" mi-2010. Le disque à plateaux doit être fatigué. Une occasion pour le remplacer par un SSD 2,5".

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk21s2 400g jhfs+ SOS 0b
```


la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) *Clone* à *400 Go* > et crée un volume *SOS* d'environ *1,6 To*

Poste le retour quand tu auras récupéré *-bash-3.2#* en signal de fin (avec un volume chargé de données => l'opération peut prendre du temps).


----------



## Francis.villeneuve (14 Mars 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil resizeVolume disk21s2 400g jhfs+ SOS 0b
Resizing to 400000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk21s2 Clone
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk21s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Clone appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk21s3 as a 1 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 122880k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk21s2 Clone
/dev/disk21 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk21
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk21s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   400.0 GB   disk21s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS SOS                     1.6 TB     disk21s3
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2020)

Parfait -->

*- a)* dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => et choisis le volume *SOS* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.​
*- b)* en fin d'installation > après un redémarrage et divers paramétrages => une page te propose de récupérer des données --> coche la case : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" > et choisis le volume *Clone* en "source". L'«Assistant de migration» va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > des applications > des réglages --> n'exclus rien et lance. Une récupération par l'«Assistant de migration» est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ré-ouvrir ta session à la fin dans le volume externe *SOS*. Si oui > ne t'étonne pas d'un fonctionnement assez lent : disque rotatif x connexion USB du DDE !


----------



## Francis.villeneuve (15 Mars 2020)

Après une longue récupération des données, j'ai finalement pu ré-ouvrir ma session à partir du DDE. Un énorme merci! Je suis soulagé d'avoir pu conserver mes données grâce à ton aide. Pour la suite, je comprends que tu me suggères de remplacer l'ancien disque dur par un disque dur SSD?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2020)

Content pour toi !

- ça doit fonctionner assez lentement sur ton DDE (en connexion USB) > mais du moins tu as un clone démarrable de ton volume interne.​
Pour ton disque interne : il est manifestement HS. Quant à le changer donc => autant mettre alors à la place un SSD 2,5 pouces qui assurera des débits en lecture et écriture au moins *x 5*.


----------



## Downy (20 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir Macomaniac,
je me permets de poster ici puisqu'il semble que mon disque dur interne soit corrompu, problème similaire au poste initial.
J'ai déjà suivi quelques commandes (informatives) dans le terminal : _diskutil _(que je pourrai publier si besoin)

Visiblement mon disque n'est pas monté 
Peut être que tu peux m'aider à récupérer les données de mon DD interne ? 
D'avance merci


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir *Downy*

Es-tu dans une session de secours actuellement (écran d'accueil affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (ou *OS X* - selon l'OS) ?


----------



## Downy (20 Mars 2020)

BOnsoir, 


macomaniac a dit:


> Es-tu dans une session de secours actuellement


oui tout à fait.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir ici les informations de base (tuto) -->

- aucune option de la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* lancée => va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.​
Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil

en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Downy (20 Mars 2020)

voici le résultat de la commande

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BED7A9AF-3610-40B2-8730-D0B2F2AD71DA
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk4
   1:                  Apple_HFS SAMSUNG                 500.1 GB   disk4s1

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

La partition principale recèle un dispositif *CoreStorage* (non chiffré) > qui virtualise un volume logique *Macintosh HD*.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil info disk2
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume logique *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Downy (20 Mars 2020)

voici

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk2
   Device Identifier:        disk2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk2
   Whole:                    Yes
   Part of Whole:            disk2
   Device / Media Name:      Hitachi HTS545050B9SA02

   Volume Name:              Macintosh HD
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Macintosh HD

   Content (IOContent):      Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  Journaled HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended (Journaled)
   Journal:                  Journal size 40960 KB at offset 0xe8a000
   Owners:                   Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      Yes
   Booter Disk:              disk0s3
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              21FD3195-6BEE-3B0C-8B4C-692FB5A83011
   Disk / Partition UUID:    BED7A9AF-3610-40B2-8730-D0B2F2AD71DA

   Disk Size:                498.9 GB (498887294976 Bytes) (exactly 974389248 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       498.9 GB (498887294976 Bytes) (exactly 974389248 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        198.3 GB (198260375552 Bytes) (exactly 387227296 512-Byte-Units) (39.7%)
   Volume Free Space:        300.6 GB (300626919424 Bytes) (exactly 587161952 512-Byte-Units) (60.3%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              No
   Virtual:                  Yes
   Hardware AES Support:     No

   This disk is a Core Storage Logical Volume (LV).  Core Storage Information:
   LV UUID:                  BED7A9AF-3610-40B2-8730-D0B2F2AD71DA
   LVF UUID:                 FF0E2165-0E06-4812-A691-9322598F0633
   LVG UUID:                 E3802587-0135-4314-BD72-CD7062BE8A79
   PV UUID (disk):           01AB53E4-2C4E-446A-9AF3-A1A5405D8CD2 (disk0s2)
   Fusion Drive:             No
   Encrypted:                No

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

Le volume *Macintosh HD* est monté en lecture et écriture. Réinstallable.*198 Go* d'occupation de blocs.

- aucune anomalie ne ressort. Le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (formateur du volume) => n'est pas corrompu. Le volume est valide.​
Ton problème est-il alors que le démarrage de l'OS inclus dans le volume plante ?


----------



## Downy (20 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le volume *Macintosh HD* est monté en lecture et écriture. Réinstallable.*198 Go* d'occupation de blocs.
> 
> - aucune anomalie ne ressort. Le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (formateur du volume) => n'est pas corrompu. Le volume est valide.​
> Ton problème est-il alors que le démarrage de l'OS inclus dans le volume plante ?


Oui c'est bien cela. 
Il faut noter que lorsque le démarrage plante, j'entends un bruit mécanique répétitif : Signe pour certains d'un DD HS

J'ai bien essayé de créer une clé de démarrage High Sierra, puis de tenter un démarrage, mais l'opération ne donne aucun résultat.
Je peux réessayer si besoin


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Dans la session de secours > passe les commandes (séparément) :

```
ls /Vol*/Mac*
bless --info /Vol*/Mac*
```


qui affichent : les objets de 1er rang du volume (fichiers ou dossiers) & son chemin de démarrage actuel

Poste le retour.


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

résultat `ls /Vol*/Mac*`

```
-bash-3.2# ls /Vol*/Mac*
.DS_Store                Users
.DocumentRevisions-V100            Volumes
.OSInstallerMessages            bin
.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware    cores
.Spotlight-V100                dev
.Trashes                etc
.file                    home
.fseventsd                installer.failurerequests
.hotfiles.btree                net
.vol                    private
Applications                sbin
Library                    tmp
Network                    usr
System                    var
-bash-3.2#
```


```
-bash-3.2# bless --info /Vol*/Mac*
finderinfo[0]: 12432049 => Blessed System Folder is /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/CoreServices
finderinfo[1]: 12710905 => Blessed System File is /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
finderinfo[2]:      0 => Open-folder linked list empty
finderinfo[3]:      0 => No alternate OS blessed file/folder
finderinfo[4]:      0 => Unused field unset
finderinfo[5]: 12432049 => OS X blessed folder is /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System/Library/CoreServices
64-bit VSDB volume id:  0xE1C539BB5464E548
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Aucune anomalie : distribution complète de dossiers-Système & chemin de démarrage valide.

- quand tu démarres sur *Macintosh HD* : que vois-tu exactement à l'écran ? - une  ? - une barre de chargement ? - qui se remplit à allure régulière ou lente ? - partiellement ou complètement ?​


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Note : je m'aperçois que tu as déjà ouvert un autre fil sur le même sujet ici : ☞*lancement de l'OS bloqué - MacbookPro 15 pouces (mi 2010)*☜

- il va falloir choisir : ici ou là-bas - mais pas les deux en alternance.​


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> - il va falloir choisir : ici ou là-bas - mais pas les deux en alternance.


On reste ici. J'ai vu que tu avais beaucoup de réussite et les échanges sur les commandes sont très instructifs ; j'aime comprendre ce que je fais.


macomaniac a dit:


> je m'aperçois que tu as déjà ouvert un autre fil sur le même sujet ici


j'ai répondu par souci de politesse sur l'autre fil (c'est sur l'autre fil que les hypothèses d'un DD HS m'ont été données. Mais continuons ici si tu veux bien)


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Est-ce que tu peux répondre à mes questions du message #658 (descriptif du démarrage) ?


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> quand tu démarres sur *Macintosh HD* : que vois-tu exactement à l'écran ? - une  ? - une barre de chargement ? - qui se remplit à allure régulière ou lente ? - partiellement ou complètement ?



Barre de changement qui se met en place lentement
Puis barre de chargement très lente (semble même s'arrêter en milieu de barre).
Alors survient ce bruit caractéristique (en approchant l'oreille on l'entend bien).
La barre de chargement finit par se remplir...
Alors je peux entrer le mot de passe de ma session.
Un léger chargement survient (laissant penser que cela va se lancer).
Puis l'écran bloque sur ma session, avec mon prénom de session en milieu d'écran, et le fond d'écran de ma session en filigrane derrière.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

D'accord. Passe encore la commande :

```
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affiche la version de l'OS de secours démarré (identique à la version de l'OS installé dans *Macintosh HD*)

Poste le retour.


----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2020)

Downy a dit:


> j'ai répondu par souci de politesse sur l'autre fil (c'est sur l'autre fil que les hypothèses d'un DD HS m'ont été données. Mais continuons ici si tu veux bien)


Sympa comme réponse, je me souviendrais de ta politesse !


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# sw_vers -productVersion
10.13.6
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

OS High Sierra -->

- je ne peux pas exclure un problème matériel à la base (disque ou nappe SATA ou encore condensateurs). Mais de graves erreurs de programmation de l'OS High Sierra (spécifiquement) font que le Service d'Annuaire (qui gère les utilisateurs et les groupes) => suscite de nombreuses corruptions. La corruption du cache du Service d'Annuaire correspondant notablement dans ses effets => avec l'allure de ton démarrage : ralentissement de l'initialisation de l'OS > devenant dramatique dans la seconde moitié de la jauge > blocage d'ouverture de session après atteinte pénible de la fin du chargement.​
On peut tenter de forcer le démarrage avec quelque commandes _ad hoc_ => mais l'issue est tout à fait aléatoire. En cas d'échec de ce plan A => ce sera le plan B que j'ai en réserve.

Donc plan A. Passe la commande :

```
rm /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/private/var/db/caches/opendirectory/mbr_cache
```


passe-la en copier-coller à rebours : tu la copies ici d'abord avec Safari > tu la colles dans le *terminal* > tu l'exécutes (en bref : c'est comme si tu postais la commande affichée ici => dans la fenêtre du *terminal* - postage à rebours donc).

la commande supprime le cache *mbr_cache* du Service d'Annuaire => dont la corruption a invalidé d'innombrables démarrages sur l'OS High Sierra

=> est-ce que tu as obtenu un retour de la commande ?


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# rm /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/private/var/db/caches/opendirectory/mbr_cache
rm: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/private/var/db/caches/opendirectory/mbr_cache: No such file or directory
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
ls -al /Vol*/Mac*/var/db/caches/op*
```


la commande liste les propriétés de tout objet contenu au 1er degré dans le dossier *opendirectory*

Poste le retour => on va bien voir s'il y a encore un *mbr_cache*.


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# ls -al /Vol*/Mac*/var/db/caches/op*
total 0
drwxrwx---  2 root  wheel   68 Mar 21 08:23 .
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel  102 Apr 10  2018 ..
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Où l'on voit bien qu'aucun fichier *mbr_cache* n'existe plus dans le dossier *opendirectory*. Il y a un bogue pénible( aléatoire) de la commande *rm* qui est le suivant : la commande ne se contente pas de supprimer l'objet-cible > mais lance un listage après coup de cet objet > et conclut qu'il n'existe pas ("*no such file or directory*") => comme s'il s'était agi d'un constat d'absence a priori ayant invalidé la suppression.

- passe encore la commande (copier-collerà rebours) :​

```
rm /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/Library/Preferences/com.apple.loginwindow.plist
```


la commande supprime le fichier de préférences du *LoginWindow* (service d'écran d'ouverture de session) > recelé dans la Bibliothèque Générale de *Macintosh HD*

As-tu obtenu un retour ?


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

Voici le retour
(encore merci pour ton aide)

```
-bash-3.2# rm /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/Library/Preferences/com.apple.loginwindow.plist
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Commande silencieuse = succès.

- passe enfin la commande :​

```
kextcache -u /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
```


la commande reconstruit le cache-Système *prelinkedkernel* > chargé par le lanceur *boot.efi* au démarrage

As-tu obtenu un retour ?


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# kextcache -u /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Commande passée. Alors tu vas tenter ta chance -->

- va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD* > *Redémarrer*​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire ce qui s'est passé.


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

Je viens de tenter ma chance => échec du démarrage.
Même diagnostic.
bloqué juste après l'entrée du mot de passe. Temps de chargement très long sur la 2ème partie. Le petit bruit s'est déclenché à ce moment précis


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Alors le plan B consiste à *r*ecopier *Macintosh HD* => dans le volume d'un DDE USB (via une commande du *terminal*). Puis *r*efor-matage > *r*éinstallation > *r*écupération des données du clone à la fin par l'Assistant de migration. Opération résumée par les : « *4 r* ».

- as-tu un DDE USB disponible pour les *198 Go* de la source (une commande de recopie consommant couramment davantage de blocs pour l'écriture des fichiers sur la destination > en comparaison de la source) ?​


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

Oui j'ai un DD externe neuf et formaté que j'ai acquis récemment (500GO).
Donc je suis prêt pour l'opération des 4R.
merci pour l'accompagnement.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Branche le DDE au Mac. Attends quelques secondes que le disque soit connecté. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie le DDE.


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

ok voici,

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BED7A9AF-3610-40B2-8730-D0B2F2AD71DA
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk4
   1:                  Apple_HFS SAMSUNG                 500.1 GB   disk4s1

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk4
```


la commande inscrit une table *GPT* > un format *jhfs+ *> un volume *Clone*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk4
Started erase on disk4
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk4s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Clone
Initialized /dev/rdisk4s2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk4
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Parfait. Alors hop ! opération clonage.

- passe d'abord la commande :​

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


(*&* = esperluette *&*) qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir pendant l'opération ; elle passe en affichant le *n°* du processus *caffeinate* renvoyé en arrière-plan du *terminal* ouvert

- passe ensuite la commande :​

```
cp -av /Vol*/Mac*/* /Vol*/Clone
```


respecte les astérisques * d'abréviation ; et les espaces

la commande clone *Macintosh HD* dans *Clone*

une ligne s'affiche par fichier copié

la copie suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers

=> si tu vois un défilé de lignes démarrer à l'écran > c'est que le clonage est lancé. Attends jusqu'à l'arrêt du défilé et au retour de l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* en signal de complétion. Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance. Préviens quand tout est fini.


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

Merci !
Je lance les commandes.

Clonage effectué.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le retour.


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   2.0G   1.3G   720M    64%   45181 4294922098    0%   /
devfs          207k   207k     0B   100%     700          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk3     5.2M   1.4M   3.9M    27%      20 4294967259    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk5     524k   147k   377k    29%       5 4294967274    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk6     524k   147k   377k    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk7     524k   160k   365k    31%      12 4294967267    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk8     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk9     524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk10    524k   307k   217k    59%      22 4294967257    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk11     13M   5.8M   6.8M    47%      82 4294967197    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk12    4.2M   4.0M   184k    96%     420 4294966859    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk14    2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk15    524k   180k   344k    35%      11 4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk16    524k   164k   360k    32%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk17    1.0M   176k   872k    17%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk18    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk19    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk20    524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk21    2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk2     499G   198G   301G    40%  737589 4294229690    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
/dev/disk4s2   500G   204G   296G    41%  734052 4294233227    0%   /Volumes/Clone
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

*Clone* *204 Go* contre *Macintosh HD* *198 Go*. *+6 Go* d'excédent. *Clone* est un bon clone.

- on peut enchaîner les « *4 r* » par le *r*eformatage. Passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk2
```


(*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande reformate le volume

Poste le retour.


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk2
Started erase on disk2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2 Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Le formatage est bien passé. Finalisation du sauvetage à présent (ce qui va prendre du temps) -->


*a)* dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" --> à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* reformaté > ce qui va donner une installation propre.

*b)* en fin d'installation > après un redémarrage ert divers paramétrages => une page te propose de récupérer des données --> coche la case : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" > et choisis le volume *Clone* en "source". L'Assistant de migration va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > des applications > des réglages --> n'exclus rien et lance. Une récupération par l'Assistant de migration est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ré-ouvrir ta session à la fin.


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

C'est entendu. Je lance 
je suis la procédure à la lettre, et je reviens poster ici le résultat

Installation de l'OS terminée.

Transfert des données en cours (initié à 18h30)
Cela semble bloqué depuis une heure bientôt. Milieu de barre. Mais peut être que la vitesse est très lente...
Info : l'interface a requis une mise à jour d'Itunes (version conforme à la version de Sierra plus récente).


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

C'est la mise à jour d'iTunes qui a bloqué la migration. 

- si vraiment tout te paraît bloqué > éteins ton Mac de force. Puis rallume-le et laisse-le redémarrer tout seul.​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si la migration a repris.


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

Le process m'informe que deux comptes d'utilisateurs portent le même nom.

L'option "remplacer " compte xxx" sur ce Mac " ne peut pas être cochée
Seul l'option "conserver les deux comptes utilisateur " peut être cochée


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Alors conserve les 2 comptes.


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

Ok. 
La migration est repartie...

Migration bloquée à 2 min de la fin. 
Peut être que la 1ère migration avortée à créer du désordre.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Parfois ça peut traîner à la finalisation.

- si le blocage s'éternise encore : extinction forcée > réallumage > démarrage automatique => et tu vois ce qui se passe.​


----------



## Downy (21 Mars 2020)

Entendu

Migration terminée.
Il a redémarré. Apparait les 3 sessions d'utilisateurs. Je suis entré dans la dernière...
En revanche, il est demandé de _réparer la Bibliothèque pour exécuter les applications_. Avec saisie de mon mot de passe pour autoriser cette opération => Il semble qu'il ne le reconnait pas (même si lorsque je tape mon de passe et que je valide, le visuel correspondant à un mot de passe erroné n'apparait pas => La bulle ne s'agite pas 3 ou 4 fois signifiant que le MdP est erroné)


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Je pense qu'il va falloir finaliser les choses en manuel dans un *terminal*.

- est-ce que tu peux ouvrir les *3* sessions d'utilisateurs ? - ont-elles un statut *Admin* toutes les *3* ? - y en a-t-il une où tu n'aies pas de message requérant une réparation ?​
Note : un message requérant de "Réparer la Bibliothèque du compte" signifie toujours que l'utilisateur-propriétaire des fichiers de la Bibliothèque (et des autres fichiers du compte plus largement) > utilisateur inscrit sur chaque fichier en tant qu'attribut de son propriétaire => n'a pas la même identité nominale que celle de l'utilisateur qui a ouvert la session. Une réparation => signifie : remplacer l'utilisateur-propriétaire des fichiers > par l'identité de l'utilisateur qui ouvre la session. Cela ne peut jamais se faire via le Finder - comme le message le prétend.


----------



## Downy (22 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je pense qu'il va falloir finaliser les choses en manuel dans un *terminal*.


Entendu


macomaniac a dit:


> - est-ce que tu peux ouvrir les *3* sessions d'utilisateurs ? - ont-elles un statut *Admin* toutes les *3* ? - y en a-t-il une où tu n'aies pas de message requérant une réparation ?


Les 3 sessions ont un statut d'admin  (j'ai pu accéder à "utilisateurs et groupes" dans chacune des sessions). Les 3 sessions peuvent être ouvertes. Cette nuit, chacune des sessions demandaient une réparation. Ce matin, seule la dernière session (celle issue d'une migration complète) ne demande plus rien.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Peux-tu te loger dans la session admin "qui ne demande plus rien" ? -->

- tu trouves le *terminal* de macOS depuis cette session at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal. Lance-le > passe la commande :​

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation)

Poste le retour (dans un Bloc de code). Une activation du *SIP* bloquerait des commandes d'investigation et/ou de restauration des propriétés des fichiers.


----------



## Downy (22 Mars 2020)

```
Last login: Sun Mar 22 09:38:57 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Julien:~ ju$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
MacBook-Pro-de-Julien:~ ju$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

*SIP* activé (*enabled*).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session précédente > passe les commandes (copier-coller - l'une après l'autre) :

```
dscl . -list /Users home | grep -v '.*[\^\_\].*'
sudo du -sh /Users/*
```


à validation de la 2è > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

les commandes affichent les nomscourts / adresses au dossier d'ouverture de session pour les utilisateurs à noms pleins > puis mesurent (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les dossiers de comptes des Utilisateurs (commande lente)

Poste les retours.


----------



## Downy (22 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> csrutil disable




```
-bash-3.2# csrutil disable
Successfully disabled System Integrity Protection. Please restart the machine for the changes to take effect.
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Passe les 2 commandes (dans la session admin) :

```
dscl . -list /Users home | grep -v '.*[\^\_\].*'
sudo du -sh /Users/*
```


et poste les retours.


----------



## Downy (22 Mars 2020)

```
Last login: Sun Mar 22 10:28:47 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Julien:~ ju$ dscl . -list /Users home | grep -v '.*[\^\_\].*'
daemon                  /var/root
ju                      /Users/julien
Juju                    /Users/julien
julien                  /Users/julien
nobody                  /var/empty
root                    /var/root /private/var/root
MacBook-Pro-de-Julien:~ ju$ sudo du -sh /Users/*
Password:
 72K    /Users/Shared
161G    /Users/julien
MacBook-Pro-de-Julien:~ ju$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Je vois que tu as *3* utilisateurs (*ju* > *juju* > *julien*) pour un même dossier domiclliaire *julien* de 161 Gi = *173 Go* de données.

- or les fichiers du dossier *julien* en facteur commun => ne peuvent appartenir qu'à un seul utilisateur-propriétaire (soit *ju* > soit *juju* > soit *julien*). Il va donc fallloir choisir. Mais ça pourra être un des *3* - au choix.​
Passe encore les commandes informatives :

```
sudo ls /private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/users | sed '/^_/ d'
diskutil listUsers / | grep -v '.*[\^\_\].*'
sudo ls -al ~/Lib*/Pref*/.Glob*
```


la 1ère liste les fichiers identitaires des utilisateurs à noms pleins => recelés dans la base de données *users* du Service d'Annuaire

la 2è > affiche en correspondance : nomcourt / nom complet => pour les mêmes utilisateurs

la 3è > affiche les autorisations du fichier de préférences *.GlobalPreferences.plist* (pris en exemple) de la Bibliothèque du dossier de compte *Julien*

Poste les retours.


----------



## Downy (22 Mars 2020)

Oui, les 3 sessions actuelles sont le résultats des 3 migrations (seule la dernière a été réussie). 
Initialement, je n'ai qu'une session. 
Je lance les commandes et poste les retours.

Questions : La suite des procédures nous amènera à supprimer deux sessions ? 
Je pensais à reformuler le DD interne et refaire une seule et unique migration. Dans ce cas de figure aucune certitude que ne resurgira pas ces problèmes de réparation de bibliothèque. Je me trompe ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Une session est le temps d'usage d'un OS installé > que fait un utiilsateur d'un nom donné > en référence à un espace personnel de stockage de données. 

- ici => il faudra supprimer *2* identités d'utilisateurs => afin d'éviter qu'ils ouvrent une session alternativement sur le même espace de données (dossier *julien*) et y perturbent les attributs propriétaires des fichiers.​
Les *3* identités d'utilisateurs existent dans la source (la sauvegarde TM). La récupérer encore => recréera le même problème des *3* utilisateurs se partageant le dossier *julien*.


----------



## Downy (22 Mars 2020)




----------



## Downy (22 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Les *3* identités d'utilisateurs existent dans la source (la sauvegarde TM). La récupérer encore => recréera le même problème des *3* utilisateurs se partageant le dossier *julien*.


Entendu

Nota Bene : j'ai posté, cette fois-ci, une capture d'écran (afin d'éviter une publication de données trop personnelles)


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

On voit les *3* fichiers identitaires : *ju.plist* > *Juju.plist* > *julien.plist*. Ils font exister *3* utilisateurs pour le Système : *ju* > *Juju* > *julien*.

- ces 3 utilisateurs ont été créés dans l'ordre historique suivant : d'abord *julien* (*UID* = *501*) > ensuite *Juju* (*UID* = *502*) > enfin *ju* (*UID* = *503*).​
=> quel utilisateur veux-tu garder (on pourra alors rectifier les attributs de propriété sur les fichiers du compte *julien*) ?

Je vois que tu as oublié de passer la 3è commande :

```
sudo ls -al ~/Lib*/Pref*/.Glob*
```


passe-la et poste aussi le retour.


----------



## Downy (22 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> ces 3 utilisateurs ont été créés dans l'ordre historique suivant : d'abord *julien* (*UID* = *501*) > ensuite *Juju* (*UID* = *502*) > enfin *ju* (*UID* = *503*).


Gardons la session "ju", la dernière créée. 

Voici le résultat de la dernière commande : 

```
Last login: Sun Mar 22 14:53:49 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Julien:~ ju$ sudo ls -al ~/Lib*/Pref*/.Glob*
Password:
-rw-------  1 ju  staff  2164 22 mar 14:52 /Users/julien/Library/Preferences/.GlobalPreferences.plist
MacBook-Pro-de-Julien:~ ju$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

On voit que c'est bien *ju* qui est le propriétaire du fichier pris en exemple.

- donc on supprime les identités d'utilisateurs : *julien* et *Juju* - d'accord ?​


----------



## Downy (22 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> - donc on supprime les identités d'utilisateurs : *julien* et *Juju* - d'accord ?


On est d'accord. Supprimons "julien" et "Juju"


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Passe les 2 commandes (copier-coller) :

```
sudo rm -f /private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/users/Juju.plist
sudo rm -f /private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/users/julien.plist
```


les commandes suppriment les fichiers identitaires : *Juju.plist* & *julien.plist* (dans la base de données *users* du Service d'Annuaire) => ce qui supprime les identités d'utilisateurs = *JulienM* & *julien* (noms complets). Les commandes passent silencieusement (retour direct de l'invite de commande : *MacBook-Pro-de-Julien:~ ju$*) si elles passent.

Si ça a bien été le cas > va ensuite à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Utilisateurs et groupes* =>

- est-ce que les utiisateurs *JulienM* & *julien* ont bien disparu de l'affiche (colonne de gauche d'affichage des utilisateurs) ?​


----------



## Downy (22 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> - est-ce que les utiisateurs *JulienM* & *julien* ont bien disparu de l'affiche (colonne de gauche d'affichage des utilisateurs) ?


Les utilisateur JulienM & julien ont bien disparu de l'affiche.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Opération réussie alors. Ne reste plus que l'utilisateur *ju* (nomcourt) > ouvrant sa session sur le dossier *julien* dont il est le propriétaire.

----------

Je te conseille (par prudence) de te créer un second utilisateur *admin* à vocation de pur dépannage -->

- dans le panneau des *Utilisateurs et groupes* > déverrouille le cadenas > presse le bouton *+* pour créer un nouvel utiilsateur et choisis : Nouveau compte : *Administrateur* > Nom complet = *toto* > Nom du compte = *toto* > Mot de passe = *toto* => *Créer l'utilisateur*.​
En cas de problèmes avec ta session *ju* > hop ! tu ouvres la session *toto* et tu peux réparer avec des droits admin.

----------

As-tu encore d'autres problèmes à l'issue du cycle de « *4 r *» ou pas ?


----------



## Downy (22 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> - dans le panneau des *Utilisateurs et groupes* > déverrouille le cadenas > presse le bouton *+* pour créer un nouvel utiilsateur et choisis : Nouveau compte : *Administrateur* > Nom complet = *toto* > Nom du compte = *toto* > Mot de passe = *toto* => *Créer l'utilisateur*.


Je vais procéder à cela dès maintenant. 

D'ici peu, j'envisage : 

un passage à un SSD (avec beaucoup de précaution et d'information au préalable avant de passer l'action). J'ai déjà buché sur le bon achat à faire (avec des doutes à dissiper sur l'achat de matériel périphérique, [nappe supplémentaire etc, câble SATA etc]. Mais sûrement que des publications existent déjà à ce sujet.
Une sauvegarde régulière de mon DD interne via TimeMachine

Il ne me reste plus qu'à *te remercier infiniment* pour le temps passé à m'aider et la rigueur de ton dépannage. C'est très formateur de tomber en panne, même si cela génère de l'inquiétude (pour les données). 

Merci macomaniac, 
bon courage pour ce confinement.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## FelixX789 (26 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
Je viens pour le même problème que le premier cas traité dans ce thread, j'ai effectué les 3 lignes de commandes dans le terminal 

```
diskutil list
diskutil info disk0s2
diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
```
et obtenu le script suivant. J'ai agis de la sorte pour s'économiser 2 messages sur le forum mais je ne sais pas si c'est efficace, à vous de me dire si j'ai brûlé des étapes ou bien fait  


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Disque dur              499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Disque dur              498.9 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 D6562CD3-D730-44A6-AA2D-F25D16A87101
                                 Unencrypted
/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                5.2 MB     disk3
/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                524.3 KB   disk8
/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                6.3 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                2.1 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                1.0 MB     disk11
/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                524.3 KB   disk13
/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                1.0 MB     disk14
/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                6.3 MB     disk15
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk0s2
   Device Identifier:        disk0s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0
   Device / Media Name:      Disque dur

   Volume Name:              Not applicable (no file system)

   Mounted:                  Not applicable (no file system)

   File System:              None

   Partition Type:           Apple_CoreStorage
   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Disk / Partition UUID:    DA34871A-DFAB-45A6-9DBE-B095347DCB73

   Total Size:               499.2 GB (499248103424 Bytes) (exactly 975093952 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:        Not applicable (no file system)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Not applicable (no file system)

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          No

   Solid State:              No

   This disk is a Core Storage Physical Volume (PV).  Core Storage Information:
   PV UUID:                  70B9D3B3-AF08-4879-A487-F402E6AB7643
   LVG UUID:                 A7BBB691-3218-4CBC-8123-E7DFA4E7E2C4

-bash-3.2# diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
Started file system verification on disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group A7BBB691-3218-4CBC-8123-E7DFA4E7E2C4 on 1 device
disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 24 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 3968EC76-3F01-428A-B44A-55250D05B09A
Load and verify D6562CD3-D730-44A6-AA2D-F25D16A87101
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume A7BBB691-3218-4CBC-8123-E7DFA4E7E2C4 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk0s2
-bash-3.2#
```

Je vous remercie du temps que vous pourrez me consacrer,

Cordialement, 

Félix


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2020)

Bonjour *Felix*

Et bravo pour tes initiatives. Un peu déjouées par la malignité de l'informatique -->

- la partition-Système héberge un dispositif *CoreStorage* (non chiffré). Lequel virtualise un volume logique intitulé *Disque Dur* et indexé *disk2*. Ce dispositif à étages fait que le volume de démarrage *Disque Dur* doit être ciblé par l'index d'appareil *disk2* (et pas par celui de la partition primaire *disk0s2*).​
Donc passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk2
```


qui va afficher un tableau d'informations sur le volume logique *Disque Dur*

Poste le retour.


----------



## FelixX789 (26 Mars 2020)

Re Bonjour, et merci pour la réponse rapide!

D'accord, j'étais presque dans le bon alors! 

En passant la commande j'obtiens ça : 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk2
   Device Identifier:        disk2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk2
   Whole:                    Yes
   Part of Whole:            disk2
   Device / Media Name:      TOSHIBA MQ01ABD050

   Volume Name:              Disque dur

   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Disque dur

   File System Personality:  HFS
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Owners:                   Enabled

   Content (IOContent):      Apple_HFS
   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Not Supported
   Volume UUID:              120F466F-EAFC-3D82-98DD-04B3ECAF92B4
   Disk / Partition UUID:    D6562CD3-D730-44A6-AA2D-F25D16A87101

   Total Size:               498.9 GB (498876809216 Bytes) (exactly 974368768 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:        311.2 GB (311208431616 Bytes) (exactly 607828968 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          No

   Solid State:              No
   Virtual:                  Yes
   OS 9 Drivers:             No
   Low Level Format:         Not supported

   This disk is a Core Storage Logical Volume (LV).  Core Storage Information:
   LV UUID:                  D6562CD3-D730-44A6-AA2D-F25D16A87101
   LVF UUID:                 3968EC76-3F01-428A-B44A-55250D05B09A
   LVG UUID:                 A7BBB691-3218-4CBC-8123-E7DFA4E7E2C4
   Fusion Drive:             No
   Encrypted:                No

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2020)

Et cette seule commande a révélé le pot-au-rose -->

```
Read-Only Volume:         Yes
```


le volume *Disque Dur *est formé par un système de fichiers *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) classique. La particularité est qu'il est formé sur l'espace-disque d'un *Volume Logique CoreStorage* > virtualisé à partir de la partition primaire du disque. Bref : c'est un volume tout ce qu'il y a de standard > simplement supporté par un piédestal *CoreStorage* (au lieu d'occuper la partition basique du disque primaire).

le volume *Disque Dur* est donc monté en lecture seule. C'est toujours le signe que le système de fichiers *jhfs+* qui le forme est corrompu (= recèle des erreurs irréparables). Donc pas de vérification du volume. Pas de *S.O.S.* dans l'Utiltiaire de disque. Un volume monté en lecture seule est irréparable.

mais tu as la chance qu'il soit monté (c'est loin d'être toujours le cas). Il est donc lisible > et recopiable (via une commande du *terminal*) => à destination du volume d'un DDE USB. Il y a *188 Go* à cloner.

=> d'où la question : disposes-tu d'un DDE USB avec dans les *250 Go* d'espace libre (une commande de clonage délayant toujours sur la destination) ?


----------



## FelixX789 (26 Mars 2020)

> Et cette seule commande a révélé le pot-au-rose



Merveilleux! les nouvelles sont meilleures que ce à quoi je m'attendais.
Pour le DDE USB j'en ai un avec deux partition, une pour la WII de mes soeurs et une de 292 Go non utilisée, ça fera l'affaire non?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2020)

Branche ton DDE au Mac. Attends quelques secondes que le disque soit connecté. Puis passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


qui affichent : la configuration des disques & l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste les 2 tableaux. Tu es bon pour l'opération résumée par les : « *4 r* » (*r*ecopie > *r*eformatage > *r*éinstallation > *r*écupération). Un peu longuette mais gagnante dans la plupart des cas de figures.


----------



## FelixX789 (26 Mars 2020)

D'accord,
alors voilà pour la première commande:

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Disque dur              499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Disque dur              498.9 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 D6562CD3-D730-44A6-AA2D-F25D16A87101
                                 Unencrypted
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data WII TEST                435.3 GB   disk3s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data ColléN                  314.6 GB   disk3s3
/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                5.2 MB     disk4
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                524.3 KB   disk8
/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                524.3 KB   disk9
/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                6.3 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                2.1 MB     disk11
/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                1.0 MB     disk12
/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                524.3 KB   disk13
/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                524.3 KB   disk14
/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                1.0 MB     disk15
/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled                6.3 MB     disk16
-bash-3.2#
```

Et voilà pour la deuxième : 

```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused     ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   2.0G   1.3G   721M    64%   315037    176074   64%   /
devfs          201k   201k     0B   100%      680         0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk4     5.2M   3.0M   2.3M    57%      727       551   57%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk5     524k   147k   377k    29%       34        92   27%   /Volumes
/dev/disk6     524k   143k   381k    28%       33        93   26%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk7     524k   160k   365k    31%       37        89   29%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk8     524k   143k   381k    28%       33        93   26%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk9     524k   307k   217k    59%       73        53   58%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk10    6.3M   4.0M   2.3M    65%      983       551   64%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk11    2.1M   2.1M     0B   100%      510         0  100%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk13    524k   168k   356k    33%       39        87   31%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk14    524k   168k   356k    33%       39        87   31%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk15    1.0M   143k   905k    14%       33       221   13%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk16    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       41      1493    3%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk2     499G   188G   311G    38% 45817473  75978621   38%   /Volumes/Disque dur
/dev/disk3s3   315G   609M   314G     1%     1323 306604361    0%   /Volumes/ColléN
/dev/disk3s2   435G    29G   406G     7%        0         0  100%   /Volumes/WII TEST
-bash-3.2#
```

Si elle est gagnante sa longueur ne sera pas un problème, et puis j'ai pas vraiment d'alternative aha


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2020)

Le volume *ColléN* (vide) n'est pas en bon format. Donc on reformate la partition.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ Clone disk3s3
```


qui reformate un volume en *Clone* en format *jhfs+*

Poste le retour?


----------



## FelixX789 (26 Mars 2020)

Voilà le retour  :

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs  Clone disk3s3
Started erase on disk3s3 ColléN
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk3s3 as a 293 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk3s3 Clone
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2020)

Parfait. Alors hop ! opération clonage.

- passe d'abord la commande :​

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


(*&* = esperluette *&*) qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir pendant l'opération ; elle passe en affichant le *n°* du processus *caffeinate* renvoyé en arrière-plan du *terminal* ouvert

- passe ensuite la commande :​

```
cp -av /Vol*/Disque*/* /Vol*/Clone
```


respecte tous les astérisques * d'abréviation et les espaces libres

la commande clone *Disque du* dans *Clone*

une ligne s'affiche par fichier copié

la copie suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers

=> si tu vois un défilé de lignes démarrer à l'écran > c'est que le clonage est lancé. Attends jusqu'à l'arrêt du défilé et au retour de l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* en signal de complétion. Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance. Préviens quand tout est fini.


----------



## FelixX789 (26 Mars 2020)

Ok c'est bon il a finit et m'affiche à nouveau *-bash-3.2#*


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2020)

Alors passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le tableau. Il permettra de comparer l'occupation *Clone* avec celle de sa source.


----------



## FelixX789 (26 Mars 2020)

Fait! Voici le résultat :

```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   2.0G   1.3G   721M    64%   315037   176074   64%   /
devfs          201k   201k     0B   100%      680        0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk4     5.2M   4.3M   991k    82%     1036      242   81%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk5     524k   147k   377k    29%       34       92   27%   /Volumes
/dev/disk6     524k   143k   381k    28%       33       93   26%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk7     524k   160k   365k    31%       37       89   29%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk8     524k   143k   381k    28%       33       93   26%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk9     524k   307k   217k    59%       73       53   58%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk10    6.3M   4.1M   2.2M    65%      995      539   65%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk11    2.1M   2.1M     0B   100%      510        0  100%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk13    524k   168k   356k    33%       39       87   31%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk14    524k   168k   356k    33%       39       87   31%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk15    1.0M   143k   905k    14%       33      221   13%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk16    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       41     1493    3%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk2     499G   188G   311G    38% 45817473 75978621   38%   /Volumes/Disque dur
/dev/disk3s2   435G    29G   406G     7%        0        0  100%   /Volumes/WII TEST
/dev/disk3s3   314G   184G   130G    59% 44912533 31854948   59%   /Volumes/Clone
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2020)

*184 Go* pour *Clone* et *188 Go* pour *Disque dur*. Soit un petit déficit de *4 Go* dans *Clone*.

- souhaites-tu faire une seconde passe de clonage en mode "mise-à-jour" (copie des seule différences > pas de remplacement des identiques) ? - ce qui va plus vite qu'un clonage complet.​


----------



## FelixX789 (26 Mars 2020)

C'est pas une mauvaise idée oui, quitte à faire les choses, faisons les choses bien. 
 Simple curiosité : à quoi est dû ce déficit? L'ordinateur "oublie" de copier certains fichiers?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2020)

Non : le problème est lié à la corruption du volume source. Il se peut que des données ne soient pas accessibles en lecture en vue d'une copie.

- passe la commande:​

```
cp -avn /Vol*/Disque*/* /Vol*/Clone
```


c'est la même commande que la 1ère > avec l'ajout d'une option *n* (comme : do_*n*ot_overwrite_an_existing_file --> ne pas remplacer les fichiers identiques)

Quand tu récupères *-bash-3.2#* en signal de fin > repasse une commande :

```
df -H
```


et reposte le tableau mesurant l'occupation des volumes montés.


----------



## FelixX789 (26 Mars 2020)

D'accord, merci pour l'explication,

j'ai passé les deux commandes, et il m'affiche ça :

```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   2.0G   1.3G   721M    64%   315037   176074   64%   /
devfs          201k   201k     0B   100%      680        0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk4     5.2M   4.9M   348k    94%     1193       85   93%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk5     524k   147k   377k    29%       34       92   27%   /Volumes
/dev/disk6     524k   143k   381k    28%       33       93   26%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk7     524k   160k   365k    31%       37       89   29%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk8     524k   143k   381k    28%       33       93   26%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk9     524k   307k   217k    59%       73       53   58%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk10    6.3M   4.1M   2.2M    65%      995      539   65%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk11    2.1M   2.1M     0B   100%      510        0  100%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk13    524k   168k   356k    33%       39       87   31%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk14    524k   168k   356k    33%       39       87   31%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk15    1.0M   143k   905k    14%       33      221   13%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk16    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       41     1493    3%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk2     499G   188G   311G    38% 45817473 75978621   38%   /Volumes/Disque dur
/dev/disk3s2   435G    29G   406G     7%        0        0  100%   /Volumes/WII TEST
/dev/disk3s3   314G   184G   130G    59% 44912533 31854948   59%   /Volumes/Clone
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

Aucun changement d'occupation du volume *Clone* : *184 Go* contre *188 Go* à la source. La corruption du volume  source interdit de faire mieux.

- tu n'as qu'à dire si tu es prêt pour la suite (reformatage de *Disque dur*).​


----------



## FelixX789 (27 Mars 2020)

Bon d'accord, tant pis pour ces 4 derniers Go, je suis prêt pour la suite


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Disque dur" disk2
```


(*"Disque dur"* avec les *""* ; respecte tous les espaces) la commande reformate *Disque dur*

Poste le retour.


----------



## FelixX789 (27 Mars 2020)

Et voilà ce que ça me retourne:

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs  "Disque dur" disk2
Started erase on disk2 Disque dur
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2 Disque dur
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

Le formatage est bien passé. Finalisation du sauvetage à présent (ce qui va prendre du temps) -->


*a)* dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" --> à destination du volume *Disque dur* reformaté > ce qui va donner une installation propre.

*b)* en fin d'installation > après un redémarrage et divers paramétrages => une page te propose de récupérer des données --> coche la case : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" > et choisis le volume *Clone* en "source". L'«Assistant de migration» va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > des applications > des réglages --> n'exclus rien et lance. S'il te propose en chemin une mise-à-jour d'iTunes --> refuse > car ça plante la migration. Une récupération par l'«Assistant de migration» est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ré-ouvrir ta session à la fin.


----------



## FelixX789 (27 Mars 2020)

Aïe je rencontre un problème... On me demande de rentrer un identifiant Apple, ce que je fais, puis j'entre le code de vérification à 6 chiffres envoyé par Apple sur mes autres appareils, la suite en image:


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

Tu as déjà utilisé l'AppStore pour télécharger des applications ?


----------



## FelixX789 (27 Mars 2020)

Oui oui, cet identifiant me suit depuis plusieurs années et j'ai une liste de plus d'une centaine d'app dans les achats. En revanche je pense ne jamais l'avoir utilisé pour télécharger un OS sur mac, cela fait-il une différence?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

Je ne sais pas répondre sur ce point.

- reviens au *terminal* et passe la commande :​

```
date
```


qui affiche la date et l'heure à l'horloge du Système de secours démarré

Poste le retour => pour voir si une fausse date ne poserait pas problème.


----------



## FelixX789 (27 Mars 2020)

D'accord, voilà le retour:

```
-bash-3.2# date
Fri Mar 27 01:03:45 PDT 2020
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

Pas de problème d'heure.

- veux-tu qu'on essaie de rendre ton clone démarrable ? - si tu parvenais à démarrer dessus => ta situation serait débloquée.​


----------



## FelixX789 (27 Mars 2020)

Alors va savoir pourquoi mais ni mon identifiant ni celui de ma soeur ne fonctionnaient et affichaient le même problème!
En revanche, bonne nouvelle! L'identifiant de mon père qui a servi pour les mises à jour de ce mac et a donc déjà servit pour "l'achat" d'OS, a fonctionné!
Je pars donc pour 5 heures 13 de téléchargement. Je redonne de mes nouvelles tout à l'heure


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

Super. À tout à l'heure.


----------



## FelixX789 (27 Mars 2020)

Alors... ça partait bien mais il n'a pas voulu. Il affichait 5h et quelques, a mis un peu de temps à monter à 9h et quelques, puis le temps diminuait graduellement comme si tout se déroulait normalement. Seule la barre de chargement n'affichait aucune progression et restait entièrement vide. Puis au bout de plusieurs heures :


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

Est-ce que tu disposes d'un autre Mac ? - ou du moins d'un PC ?


----------



## FelixX789 (27 Mars 2020)

Oui je dispose d'un autre mac et d'un PC si besoin


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

L'OS que tu cherches à réinstaller est bien El Capitan ?


----------



## FelixX789 (27 Mars 2020)

Oui en effet


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

Dans la session de ton Mac qui fonctionne > viens à ce fil. Utilise ce lien : ☞*Mac Book ne redémarre pas, impossible d'exécuter S.O.S mon disque dur est-il mort ?*☜ (clique le lien rouge) => qui t'amène à un autre fil des forums.

- à mon message #77 de cet autre fil > tu as un lien rouge : *El Capitan* qui va te permettre de télécharger depuis mon nuage pCloud une image-disque de *6,2 Go* compressés recelant un installateur Apple d'El Capitan.​
Préviens quand tu disposes de l'image-disque. Note : il faut l'OS Yosemite minimum pour se connecter à pCloud.


----------



## micheka03 (27 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Dans la session de ton Mac qui fonctionne > viens à ce fil. Utilise ce lien : ☞*Mac Book ne redémarre pas, impossible d'exécuter S.O.S mon disque dur est-il mort ?*☜ (clique le lien rouge) => qui t'amène à un autre fil des forums.
> 
> - à mon message #77 de cet autre fil > tu as un lien rouge : *El Capitan* qui va te permettre de télécharger depuis mon nuage pCloud une image-disque de *6,2 Go* compressés recelant un installateur Apple d'El Capitan.​
> Préviens quand tu disposes de l'image-disque. Note : il faut l'OS Yosemite minimum pour se connecter à pCloud.



 recupération  EL CAPITAN DMG en cours merci pour ton lien


----------



## FelixX789 (28 Mars 2020)

Ok, alors après quelques problèmes de connexion et un téléchargement que j'ai du redémarrer, c'est bon j'ai le fichier. 
Je suppose que le DDE va entrer en scène?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Est-ce que tu as une clé USB disponible (*8 Go *ou davantage) ?


----------



## FelixX789 (28 Mars 2020)

oui, 16 Go


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Branche-la au Mac qui fonctionne et où tu disposes de l'image-disque téléchargée.

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le Terminal disponible pour ta session. Passe la commande  :​

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le tableau dans un Bloc de code. Il montera la clé.
​


----------



## FelixX789 (28 Mars 2020)

Alors, voilà le résultat :

```
Last login: Fri Mar 27 19:32:57 on console
imac-de-philippe:~ PHH$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +999.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 84DBDAEA-4BD1-4AE6-A04A-384D3CE983C1
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.0 GB    disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 NO NAME                 16.0 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *4.0 GB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 CLÉ NULLE               4.0 GB     disk3s1

imac-de-philippe:~ PHH$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande ré-initialise la clé : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *CLE* ; puis affiche la nouvelle configuration de la clé

Poste le retour.


----------



## FelixX789 (28 Mars 2020)

Voilà: 

```
imac-de-philippe:~ PHH$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name CLE
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 15 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *16.0 GB    disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     15.7 GB    disk2s2
imac-de-philippe:~ PHH$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Parfait.

- où est l'image-disque *El Capitan.dmg* à présent : dans les Téléchargements ? - sur le Bureau ? - ailleurs ?​


----------



## FelixX789 (28 Mars 2020)

C'est ça, elle est dans les Téléchargements


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
hdiutil attach ~/Downloads/El*\Ca*
```


la commande attache le disque virtuel de l'image-disque au Système du Mac => ce qui a pour conséquence de monter automatiquement son volume

Poste le retour.


----------



## FelixX789 (28 Mars 2020)

Et voilà :

```
Last login: Sat Mar 28 09:34:46 on console
imac-de-philippe:~ PHH$ hdiutil attach ~/Downloads/El*\Ca*
/dev/disk4              GUID_partition_scheme             
/dev/disk4s1            EFI                               
/dev/disk4s2            Apple_HFS                          /Volumes/El Capitan
imac-de-philippe:~ PHH$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Volume *El Capitan* monté. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo /Vol*/El*/Install*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --applicationpath /Vol*/El*/Install* --nointeraction
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande configure le volume *CLE* en volume d'installation démarrable d'El Capitan. *CLE* va être reformaté > renommé : *Install OS X El Capitan* > cloné de l'installateur contenu dans le volume monté de l'image-disque (*6,2 Go*) > des fichiers de démarrage de l'OS d'installation recelé créés > enfin un chemin de démarrage inscrit sur l'en-tête du volume. Ça va prendre plusieurs minutes.

Poste le retour quand tu auras récupéré l'invite de commande ; *imac-de-philippe:~ PHH$* en signal de fin.


----------



## FelixX789 (28 Mars 2020)

Il semble que la commande n'ai pas fonctionné, je l'ai retenté une fois, sans succès?

```
imac-de-philippe:~ PHH$ sudo /Vol*/El*/Install*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --applicationpath /Vol*/El*/Install* --nointeraction
Password:
sudo: /Vol*/El*/Install*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia: command not found
imac-de-philippe:~ PHH$ sudo /Vol*/El*/Install*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --applicationpath /Vol*/El*/Install* --nointeraction
sudo: /Vol*/El*/Install*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia: command not found
imac-de-philippe:~ PHH$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
ls /Vol*
```


qui affiche les volumes actuellement montés

Poste le retour.


----------



## FelixX789 (28 Mars 2020)

Et voici:

```
imac-de-philippe:~ PHH$ ls /Vol*
CLE        CLÉ NULLE    Macintosh HD
imac-de-philippe:~ PHH$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Le volume *El Capitan* a été démonté ! => l'utilitaire *createinstallmedia* qu'il recèle ne peut donc pas être trouvé en départ de commande.

- repasse la commande :​

```
hdiutil attach ~/Downloads/El*\Ca*
```


qui remonte le volume *El Capitan*

Poste le retour. Ne démonte pas le volume *El Capitan* affiché sur le Bureau.


----------



## FelixX789 (28 Mars 2020)

D'accord, il est bien apparu sur le bureau, je n'y touche pas. Le résultat:

```
imac-de-philippe:~ PHH$ hdiutil attach ~/Downloads/El*\Ca*
/dev/disk4              GUID_partition_scheme             
/dev/disk4s1            EFI                               
/dev/disk4s2            Apple_HFS                          /Volumes/El Capitan
imac-de-philippe:~ PHH$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Volume *El Capitan* remonté.

- repasse la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo /Vol*/El*/Install*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --applicationpath /Vol*/El*/Install* --nointeraction
```


et poste le retour quand l'opération sera finie.


----------



## FelixX789 (28 Mars 2020)

C'est fait 

```
imac-de-philippe:~ PHH$ sudo /Vol*/El*/Install*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --applicationpath /Vol*/El*/Install* --nointeraction
Password:
Erasing Disk: 0%... 10%... 20%... 30%...100%...
Copying installer files to disk...
Copy complete.
Making disk bootable...
Copying boot files...
Copy complete.
Done.
imac-de-philippe:~ PHH$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Opération réussie.

- éjecte la clé et débranche-la. Branche-la au Mac planté. Démarre-le avec "*alt*" => pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis : *Install OS X El Capitan* > démarre dessus. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X*.​
Lance l'option : "*Installer OS X*" > et choisis *Disque dur* comme destination => est-ce que  l'installation se lance ?


----------



## FelixX789 (28 Mars 2020)

> - éjecte la clé et débranche-la. Branche-la au Mac planté. Démarre-le avec "*alt*" => pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis : *Install OS X El Capitan* > démarre dessus.


Jusque là c'est bon, mais ensuite l'ordinateur n'a pas affiché les 4 utilitaires me laissant le choix, il a directement affiché : Installation sur "Disque Dur" avec une barre de chargement et "Il reste 17 minutes".
Me voilà donc à la fin des 17 minutes avec l'écran suivant :


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Tu es aux écrans de paramétrage du Mac > l'installation ayant été réussie et le Mac redémarré sur l'OS installé.

- effectue tous les choix requis avec exactitude : choix du *Pays* > de la *Langue* etc.​​- le dernier écran te propose de récupérer des données. Coche la case : "*Ne pas récupérer de données maintenant*" => ce qui te permet de configurer un compte d'utilisateur admin avec les identifiants de ton choix.​
=> la session de cet utilisateur s'ouvrira dans la foulée.


----------



## FelixX789 (28 Mars 2020)

C'est fait, la session est ouverte, il faut lancer la récupération des données sur le clone maintenant?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Zut ! j'avais oublié la présence de *Clone*...

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance l'Assistant de migration > et désigne-lui le volume *Clone* en source de la récupération de données.​
=> est-ce que l'opération se lance ?


----------



## FelixX789 (28 Mars 2020)

L'opération s'est lancée, et mieux que ça, elle est finie! L'ordinateur fonctionne a nouveau! 
Merci beaucoup pour ton aide qui m'a été très précieuse, je ne sais pas comment j'aurais fais sinon...
Une dernière question, étant donné qu'il est un peu lent, est-ce utile de télécharger un nettoyeur type Onyx pour gagner un peu de place et de vitesse? ou bien les affres du temps sont irrémédiables et je dois me satisfaire de sa vitesse de croisière actuelle?


----------



## peyret (28 Mars 2020)

FelixX789 a dit:


> L'opération s'est lancée, et mieux que ça, elle est finie! L'ordinateur fonctionne a nouveau!
> Merci beaucoup pour ton aide qui m'a été très précieuse, je ne sais pas comment j'aurais fais sinon...
> Une dernière question, étant donné qu'il est un peu lent, est-ce utile de télécharger un nettoyeur type Onyx pour gagner un peu de place et de vitesse? ou bien les affres du temps sont irrémédiables et je dois me satisfaire de sa vitesse de croisière actuelle?



Je vois que @macomaniac est déconnecté.....

Pour savoir ce qui ralenti le mac, tuto ici


----------



## FelixX789 (28 Mars 2020)

Ok super, en tout cas je réitère, merci beaucoup à lui d'avoir été patient et d'avoir toujours répondu en cherchant une solution, bien que ça ne ce soit pas passé comme prévu tout du long. Bonne fin de confinement et bon courage pour la suite


----------



## peyret (28 Mars 2020)

FelixX789 a dit:


> Ok super, en tout cas je réitère, merci beaucoup à lui d'avoir été patient et d'avoir toujours répondu en cherchant une solution, bien que ça ne ce soit pas passé comme prévu tout du long. Bonne fin de confinement et bon courage pour la suite



Voir mon message 778.....


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

FelixX789 a dit:


> Une dernière question, étant donné qu'il est un peu lent


Quel est le modèle de Mac que tu possèdes ? Que est le résultat de cette commande...

```
sysctl hw.model
```
…tu valides avec la touche Entrée et tu donnes le résultat.

Dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage vérifie que ton disque dur interne soit bien sélectionné. Par défaut et en être sûr, un clic sur le petit cadenas, tu entres ton mot de passe, tu sélectionnes ton disque dur, tu redémarres et vois si c'est mieux.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

@ *Felix*

Content pour toi !


----------



## TOF1981 (4 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à vous tous,
je rencontre le même problème que la prmière personne qui à générer ce post: HELP !!!!!

J'ai un Mac Book PRO c'est un modèle, de 2010 ou 2009, il marchait parfaitement jusqu'à hier soir et subitement il s'est figé. Je l'ai forcé à s'éteindre, après quoi il a été impossible de le redémarrer : il lançait un démarrage, l'écran s'allumait, il faisait le bruit du lancement, et quand la progression affichait à peine 25% il s'arrêtait brutalement.
Après quelques recherches j'essaie de faire l'utilitaire de disque j'ai ce message "Exécution de S.O.S sur "Macintosh HD" : Le processus a échoué, si possible, sauvegarder les données de ce volume".
Comment récupérer les données qui sont dessus ? Et que faire ensuite ?
Par avance merci à tous!!!!!
PS: j'ai pas forcément un gros niveau en informatique ;-)


----------



## TLM91 (18 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis ici pour les même raisons que beaucoup de mes prédécesseurs, mon mac ne s'allume plus. Il s'agit dun macbook pro de 2012. Suite à une mise à jour lorque je tente se l'allumer la page de démarrage avec le logo apple et la barre de chargement reste indéfiniment sans que cette dernière ne finisse de se remplis. J'ai également tenté l'utilitaire de disque mais sans succès car j'obtiens en réponse  "Exécution de S.O.S sur "sans titre" : le processus s.o.s a échoué". 
J'ai tenté désespérément d'accéder au terminal et d'afficher les tableaux de diagnostic comme conseillé précédemment mais je n'y comprends rien sans l'aide d'un vrai connaisseur. 
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider quant aux démarches suivantes ?
Merci à tous et bonne journée


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *TLM*

Je te suppose dans la session de secours (écran d'accueil de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* ou *macOS*) > obtenue par un démarrage via *⌘R*. Voici le tuto qui va te permettre de poster ici les informations de base -->

- aucune des options de la fenêtre des *4 Utilitaires* lancée => va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.​
Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations
une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS relevant d'un volume monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»
page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil
en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## TLM91 (18 Mai 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac, 

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. Voici ci-joint en photo le résultat du tableau.
Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2020)

La partition principale du disque héberge un *CoreStorage* : dispositif gestionnaire de volumes virtuels. Le *Volume Logique Sans titre* qui en dépend a l'air monté.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil info disk2
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume

Poste le tableau.


----------



## TLM91 (18 Mai 2020)

Je suis désolé je ne peux pas régler la luminosité, j'espère que ça reste lisible. 
Voici le tableau


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2020)

Oui : c'est lisible. Cette mention -->

```
Read-Only Volume:         Yes
```


dit l'essentiel : volume *Sans titre* monté en lecture seule. C'est toujours l'effet d'une corruption (erreurs graves irréparables) du système de fichiers *jhfs+* > qui est le formateur de *Sans titre*. Ne fais surtout pas de *S.O.S.* sur le volume dans l'Utilitaire de disque ! => le volume est irréparable > mais il est susceptible d'être plus gravement endommagé par une tentative de réparation...

mais *Sans titre* est actuellement monté ! - donc lisible et par suite clonable (via une commande du *terminal*) => à destination du volume d'un DDE USB. Il y a *387 Go* à copier.

=> as-tu un DDE USB sur le disque duquel on pourrait former un volume de *450 Go* (au moins) destiné au clone ?


----------



## TLM91 (18 Mai 2020)

Merci pour ton analyse !
Non je ne possède pas de DDE Usb pour le moment, je vais m'en procurer un au plus vite. 
Effectuer les démarches sans clonage au préalable réinitialiserai totalement mon mac comme en sortie d'usine c'est bien ça ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2020)

Si tu ne sauvegardes pas par clonage le contenu de *Sans titre* > tu n'as pas d'autre option que de reformater le volume => ce qui fait perdre toutes les données.

- le clonage que j'évoque fait partie de l'opération des « *4 r* » : *r*ecopie (du volume par clonage) > *r*eformatage (du volume corrompu) > *r*éinstallation (propre de l'OS dans le volume reformaté) > *r*écupération (en fin d'installation des données du clone via l'Assistant de migration). Un ensemble qui donne d'excellents résultats : tu retrouves ta session intacte.​


----------



## TLM91 (18 Mai 2020)

Très bien, faisons cela ! Preferes tu que je revienne vers toi une fois le DDE usb acheté ? Ou bien souhaite tu me donner les étapes en dès maintenant ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2020)

Tu n'auras qu'à prévenir quand tu auras le DDE.


----------



## Pierro35 (20 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

j ai également le même problème. Le mac s'est mis à ramer d un seul coup, j ai forcé l arrêt. J ai redémarré l ordi puis lors du chargement de la session, il s éteignait tout seul . J ai donc contacté l assistance apple qui m a demandé de faire différentes manips (vider la rame, smc etc) jusqu'à la réinstallation d un système high sierra qui a elle aussi échouée. 
j ai une nouvelle fois contacté l assistance qui m a conseillé d installer un high sierra sur un disque externe afin de redémarrer l ordi sur ce système afin de piocher les données sur le disque interne... Encore un échec..
Puis , pensant que c était peut être un problème de nappe, j ai installé le disque interne dans un boitier usb et ca ne change rien...
Donc ma config actuelle c est :

Disque de secours de 2 To sur lequel est le nouveau système high sierra branché en USB
Disque interne Macintosh HD de 500 Go installé dans un boitier USB

Au secours!! Besoin de récupérer mes données...

Dans l attente d un retour de votre part, Merci beaucoup.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *Pierro*

Est-ce que tu ouvres une session d'utilisateur normale (avec Finder et Dock) dans le volume où est installé High Sierra ?


----------



## Pierro35 (20 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Pierro*
> 
> Est-ce que tu ouvres une session d'utilisateur normale (avec Finder et Dock) dans le volume où est installé High Sierra ?


oui

pour être plus précis, sur le volume où j ai installé le nouveau high sierra sur le disque appelé disque de secours


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2020)

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration des disques.


----------



## Pierro35 (20 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Wed May 20 14:56:39 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Duteil:~ duteilpierro$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Disque secours          2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2
                                 AFCC7381-2820-4A2B-89E0-1FFF68F99288
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

MacBook-Pro-de-Duteil:~ duteilpierro$
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2020)

Tu es donc démarré sur le volume *Disque secours* (OS High Sierra) > et le volume problématique est *Macintosh HD*. Volume protégé par un chiffrement FileVault. Actuellement déverrouillé.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil info disk2
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Pierro35 (20 Mai 2020)

oui tout a fait j ai démarré sur le disque de secours


```
Last login: Wed May 20 14:57:39 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Duteil:~ duteilpierro$ diskutil info disk2
   Device Identifier:        disk2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk2
   Whole:                    Yes
   Part of Whole:            disk2
   Device / Media Name:      HTS547550A9E384

   Volume Name:              Macintosh HD
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Macintosh HD

   Content (IOContent):      Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Owners:                   Disabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Booter Disk:              disk1s3
   Recovery Disk:            disk1s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 USB
   SMART Status:             Not Supported
   Volume UUID:              ED8FC3F9-39B4-3D7E-8D4B-5F1B8B48013E
   Disk / Partition UUID:    AFCC7381-2820-4A2B-89E0-1FFF68F99288

   Disk Size:                498.9 GB (498876809216 Bytes) (exactly 974368768 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       498.9 GB (498876809216 Bytes) (exactly 974368768 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        269.3 GB (269283749888 Bytes) (exactly 525944824 512-Byte-Units) (54.0%)
   Volume Free Space:        229.6 GB (229593059328 Bytes) (exactly 448423944 512-Byte-Units) (46.0%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          External
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Virtual:                  Yes

   This disk is a Core Storage Logical Volume (LV).  Core Storage Information:
   LV UUID:                  AFCC7381-2820-4A2B-89E0-1FFF68F99288
   LVF UUID:                 346EED65-C0D4-4459-989E-889FEB907B11
   LVG UUID:                 F3FACF2C-DAA5-4453-8DD6-249FCBB02DCB
   PV UUID (disk):           BC1C6BBC-98AC-4EAB-BB62-9F78C79888B2 (disk1s2)
   Fusion Drive:             No
   Encrypted:                Yes

MacBook-Pro-de-Duteil:~ duteilpierro$
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2020)

Cette mention de bas de tableau -->

```
Read-Only Volume:         Yes
```


résume la situation : volume monté en lecture seule. C'est toujours l'effet d'une corruption (erreurs graves irréparables) du système de fichiers *hfs+* (Mac OS étendu - non journalisé ici) qui est le formateur du volume sur la partition. La corruption concerne très souvent le fichier du catalogue *B-tree* > qui permet l'accès aux données terminales en lecture > édition > ajout > suppression. Ne tente aucun *S.O.S.* dans l'Utilitaire de disque sur le volume : il est irréparable > mais tu pourrais par contre aggraver sa situation en invalidant le montage du volume.
mais ! monté en lecture seule > le volume reste lisible et donc clonable (via une commande du *terminal* ou un logiciel de clonage) => à destination d'un autre volume. Il y a *269 Go* à cloner. La démarche de récupération d'ensemble se désigne comme les « *4 r* » : *r*ecopie (du volume dans un autre volume) > *r*eformatage (du volume corrompu) > *r*éinstallation (de l'OS) > *r*écupération (des données du clone par l'Assistant de migration). Opération un peu longue mais donnant d'excellents résultats (l'expérience de très nombreux cas s'en porte garante). Pour ménager le volume dédié au clone > le plus commode est de repartitionner le volume démarré *Disque secours* d'une taille de *2 To*. D'accord ?

Passe encore la commande (copier-coller) :

```
defaults read /Vol*/Mac*/System/Lib*/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist ProductVersion
```


qui affiche la version de l'OS installé dans *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Pierro35 (20 Mai 2020)

la voici 

```
Last login: Wed May 20 15:05:14 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Duteil:~ duteilpierro$ defaults read /Vol*/Mac*/System/Lib*/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist ProductVersion
10.13.6
MacBook-Pro-de-Duteil:~ duteilpierro$
```
et oui je suis d accord!!


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2020)

C'est High Sierra qui est également installé dans *Macintosh HD*.

- as-tu un installateur : *Installer macOS High Sierra* dans ton volume *Disque secours* ?​
Passe encore la commande :

```
df -H
```


(*H* majuscule) qui mesure l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le retour (qui montrera l'occupation du volume démarré).


----------



## Pierro35 (20 Mai 2020)

et hop! 

```
Last login: Wed May 20 15:21:30 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Duteil:~ duteilpierro$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2    2.0T    21G   2.0T     2%  470628 4294496651    0%   /
devfs           189k   189k     0B   100%     641          0  100%   /dev
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /home
/dev/disk2      499G   269G   230G    54% 1110129 4293857150    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
MacBook-Pro-de-Duteil:~ duteilpierro$
```

pour l installateur high Sierra aucune idée ...


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2020)

Il n'y a que *21 Go* d'occupation du volume *Disque secours* démarré. Autant dire que tu as de l'espace libre à revendre.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 1600g jhfs+ Clone 0b ; diskutil list disk0
```


qui rétrécit le volume démarré *Disque secours* à *1,6 To* > crée un volume *Clone* d'environ *400 Go* > affiche la configuration du DDE concerné seul

Poste le retour complet de la commande.

Pour l'installateur : il faudra que tu le télécharges depuis l'App Store.


----------



## Pierro35 (20 Mai 2020)

voici le retour

```
Last login: Wed May 20 15:27:30 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Duteil:~ duteilpierro$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 1600g jhfs+ Clone 0b ; diskutil list disk0
Resizing to 1600000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Disque secours
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Disque secours appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Copying booter
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s4 as a 372 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 32768k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Disque secours
/dev/disk0 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Disque secours          1.6 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   399.4 GB   disk0s4
/dev/disk0 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Disque secours          1.6 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   399.4 GB   disk0s4
MacBook-Pro-de-Duteil:~ duteilpierro$
```

le high Sierra a telecharger sera pour le disque actuellement défaillant c est bien ca??

pour info , j ai eu une fenêtre à s ouvrir me demandant si je voulais me servir du volume pour time machine, j ai répondu décider plus tard


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2020)

L'installateur de High Sierra te permettra de réinstaller proprement l'OS dans le volume *Macintosh HD* (= *3è* étape des « *4 r* »).

- volume *Clone* créé. On va s'occuper d'abord du clonage.​
----------

Va à cette page internet : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite de 1 mois (sans restrictions logicielles) dont tu vas profiter.

----------

Comme le clonage risque de durer longtemps à cause de la masse des données > afin d'éviter à ton Mac de s'endormir > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


la commande lance un processus *caffeinate* qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir. Comme il est solidaire du *terminal* ouvert > planque la fenêtre du *terminal* dans un coin sans la fermer (qu'elle ne te gêne pas).
----------

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *Macintosh HD*

DESTINATION = *Clone*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *Macintosh HD* dans *Clone* > puis te demander à la fin si tu veux créer une partition de récupération *Recovery HD* sur le disque de *Clone* ? --> tu valides. Préviens quand c'est fini.


----------



## Pierro35 (20 Mai 2020)

ok merci beaucoup! c est parti!

Je viens d avoir ce message


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2020)

Laisse le clonage s'effectuer jusqu'au bout.

- mais le message de CCC paraît indiquer que le disque rotatif qui supporte Macintosh est en voie de défaillance matérielle. Le remplacer par un SSD 2,5" (si ton MacBook Pro est un Mac non Retina) sera une option à envisager.​


----------



## Pierro35 (20 Mai 2020)

ok! donc je répond ok


----------



## TLM91 (20 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, cela a été difficile à me procurer avec la période actuelle mais c'est bon, je dispose d'un DDE de 1 To ! 
Peux tu m'indiquer les étapes à suivre ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *TLM*

Je te suppose dans la session de secours. Branche ton DDE au Mac > attends quelques secondes que le disque soit connecté > puis passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


qui affichent : la configuration des disques & l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste les 2 retours.


----------



## TLM91 (20 Mai 2020)

C'est fait ! Voici les deux retours


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2020)

C'est le *disk16*. Volumes vide.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk16
```


la commande re-paramètre le DDE : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *Clone*

Poste le retour.


----------



## TLM91 (20 Mai 2020)

Commande passé, voici le retour que j'obtiens :


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2020)

Parfait. Alors hop ! opération clonage.

Passe d'abord la commande :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


(*&* = esperluette *&*) qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir pendant l'opération ; elle passe en affichant le *n°* du processus *caffeinate* renvoyé en arrière-plan du *terminal* ouvert

Passe ensuite la commande :

```
cp -av /Volumes/Sans*/* /Volumes/Clone
```


respecte les espaces et les astérisques * 

la commande clone *Sans titre* dans *Clone*

une ligne s'affiche par fichier copié

la copie suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers

=> si tu vois un défilé de lignes démarrer à l'écran > c'est que le clonage est lancé. Attends jusqu'à l'arrêt du défilé et au retour de l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* en signal de complétion. Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance. Préviens quand tout est fini.


----------



## TLM91 (20 Mai 2020)

Très bien, c'est en cours ! 
Merci beaucoup pour ton aide, je te fait signe lorsque c'est fini


----------



## TLM91 (20 Mai 2020)

C'est bon clonage terminé !!


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


(*H* majuscule) qui mesure l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le tableau. Il permettra de comparer l'occupation du clone et celle de sa source.


----------



## Pierro35 (21 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Clonage toujours en cours .... dois je m inquiéter? 1,1 Mo en 17h30...


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

@ *Pierro*

Ça équivaut à un échec en fait. À quel dossier / sous-dossier de la source est-ce que la copie en est ?


----------



## Pierro35 (21 Mai 2020)

application/ adobe acrobat 9 ....


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

En résumé : ça n'avance pas. *1,1 Mo* en *17H 30'* et tu as *269 Go* à cloner ! Je ne sais pas si la raison est logicielle (la corruption du système de fichiers formateur du volume source) > matérielle (la défaillance du disque signalée par CCC) > ou encore le produit de ces 2 facteurs.

- tu n'as aucune sauvegarde par ailleurs de tes fichiers ?​


----------



## Pierro35 (21 Mai 2020)

malheureusement non....


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Et depuis ta session du volume externe > tu ne peux pas copier à la main des fichiers de ton compte dans *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## Pierro35 (21 Mai 2020)

en fait quand je regarde dans Macintosh hd, je vois des dossiers mais quand je clique dessus , par ex application , je ne vois rien dedans...


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Et quand tu vas au répertoire Utilisateurs > ton *dossier de compte* ?


----------



## Pierro35 (21 Mai 2020)

bon ben là je ne vois plus les dossiers... c est peut être du au fait que le clonage est toujours en cours?? L exemple que je t ai donné avec application c est une manip que j avais fait il y a 2 ou 3 jours...

si c est bon je les revois


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Essaie de copier des données personnelles de ton compte d'utilisateur => qu'est-ce qui se passe ?


----------



## Pierro35 (21 Mai 2020)

je viens de le faire, et il n y a rien dedans ....

je viens de lire les infos du fichier users et 0 ko


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac, 

Voici le tableau qui mesure l'occupation de tout les volumes montés


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

@ *TLM

Clone 393 Go* vs *Sans titre 388 Go*. Excellent. Les *5 Go* en plus sont dûs au fait que la commande *cp* consomme davatange de blocs pour l'écriture des fichiers sur la destination > en comparaison de la source.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk2
```


(*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande reformate le volume *Sans titre* et le renomme *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour;


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

@ *Pierro*

Je pense que le système de fichiers (formateur du volume source *Macintosh HD*) => est beaucoup trop corrompu pour permettre l'accès aux fichiers du volume. Occurrence peu fréquente > mais possible si le composant corrompu du système de fichiers est le catalogue *B-tree*.

- car il s'agit d'un dispositif d'accès (en lecture > édition > ajout > suppression) aux fichiers terminaux => qui a la structure d'un arbre de dérivation : d'un point racine unique => aux fichiers multiples par l'intermédiaire de bifurcations (nœuds) portant des clés numériques. Il suffit qu'une erreur de nœud intervienne proche du point racine => et toutes les branches qui en dépendent se trouvent invalidées > et par là l'accès à tous les fichiers qui en dépendent.​
Je conjecture que c'est ton cas. Il n'y a rien à faire alors - à part employer un logiciel de récupération de données qui scanne des fichiers récupérables sans passer par le système de fichiers du volume-cible.


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

Génial je sens que nous y sommes presque. 
Voici le retour


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

@ *TLM*

Le formatage est bien passé. Finalisation du sauvetage à présent (ce qui va prendre du temps) -->


*a)* dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" --> à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* reformaté > ce qui va donner une installation propre.

*b)* en fin d'installation > après un redémarrage sur l'OS nouvellement installé et divers paramétrages => une page te propose de récupérer des données --> coche la case : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" > et choisis le volume *Clone* en source. L'Assistant de migration va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > des applications > des réglages --> n'exclus rien et lance. S'il te propose en chemin une mise-à-jour d'iTunes --> refuse > car ça plante la migration. Une récupération par l'Assistant de migration est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ré-ouvrir ta session à la fin.


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

Lorsque je tente d'effectuer la ré-installation de OS X El Capitan, au moment d'entrer mon identifiant et mon mot de passe apple une fenêtre apparaît me disant "cet article est momentanément indisponible". Comme tu peux le voir sur la photo ci-joint


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

En effet : les composants de réinstallation d'El Capitan ne sont pas disponibles sur le serveur apple de récupération.

- plan B : on va faire le pari que le volume *Clone* est démarrable => si on lui injecte de quoi démarrer (sous forme de commandes du *terminal*). D'accord pour le plan B ?​


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

S'il n'y a pas d'autres solutions que le plan b alors forcément je suis partant !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Voici la commande à passer (jusqu'au *boot.efi* final) :

```
bless --folder /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices --file /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
```


pour la passer commodément à la main > étire largement à l'horizontale la fenêtre du *terminal* pour que la saisie ne prenne qu'une seule ligne

la commande inscrit un chemin de démarrage sur l'en-tête de *Clone* > pointant au lanceur *boot.efi* de l'OS cloné

=> est-ce que tu as obtenu un retour de la commande ?


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

Voila le retour que j'obtiens


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Tu t'es arrêté dans ta saisie à* CoreS*

- il faut compléter par : *ervices --file /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi*​
=> tu ne lis pas la commande entière que l'ai postée ? -->

*bless --folder /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices --file /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi*


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

Ah désolé je ne voyais pas la commande en entière. 
Voici le retour que j'obtiens à présent


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Commande bien saisie et bien passée.

- passe encore la commande (plus brève !) :​

```
bless --info /Volumes/Clone
```


qui affiche le chemin de démarrage actif de *Clone*

Poste le retour.

Note : la 1ère commande est très longue et malcommode à saisir à la main. Mais absolument décisive pour ce qui est de rendre *Clone* démarrable par l'*EFI* (le programme de boot interne du Mac).


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

D'accord je comprends, voici le retour :


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Chemin de démarrage valide. Une dernière commande encore...

- passe la commande :​

```
kextcache -u /Volumes/Clone
```


la commande reconstruit le cache de démarrage-Système : *prelinkedkernel* > chargé par le lanceur *boot.efi* au démarrage

Est-ce que tu as a obtenu un retour ?

Note : la séquence de démarrage est : *EFI* (programme interne de boot du Mac) > lecture du chemin de démarrage du volume > exécution du lanceur *boot.efi* > chargement en *RAM* par ce dernier du *kernel* (noyau) cloné dans le cache de démarrage + injection dans le *kernel* en *RAM* des *kexts* (extensions) listées en bloc dans le cache.


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

Je n'obtiens aucin retour, qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Alors la commande est passée (muette si elle passe bien).

- à présent : tu vas tenter ta chance ! - va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne : *Clone* (qui doit être affiché) > presse le bouton : *Redémarrer*​
=> est-ce que l'OS cloné dans *Clone* s'est chargé complètement et est-ce que tu as pu ouvrir ta session-clone à la fin ?


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

Après avoir suivis le process la page classique (photo ci joint) est apparu. 
Après que la barre est un peu plus progressé (sans atteindre le bout) une roue de chargement blanche est apparu qous la barre. L'écran est devenu noire, la roue était toujours visible, puis plus rien, le mac semble s'être éteint


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

Assez étrange, je n'ai appuyé sur rien pensant que le mac était éteint mais la roue de chargement blanche est réaparu sur l'écran noir quelques secondes puis a disparu de nouveau


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

Elle ne cesse d'apparaître et de disparaître


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Cela se passe quand la barre de chargement a atteint l'extrémité droite de la jauge horizontale ?


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

Non la barre horizontale n'a pas atteint l'extrémité droite de la jauge. 
La roue de chargement continue d'apparaître même 15min après.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Alors on peut soupçonner qu'il y a des erreurs dans les fichiers-Système => qui empêchent une initialisation complète de l'OS.

- ça n'empêche pas *Clone* d'être un bon clone (en vue d'une récupération par un Assistant de migration) > car l'Assistant ne reprend jamais l'OS d'un volume source > mais uniquement le dossier de compte d'utilisateur et les applications tierces. Mais *Clone* n'a pas l'air d'être un volume absolument valide d'un point de vue démarrage.​
Tu peux éteindre le Mac de force (pression continue sur le bouton d'alimentation) si tu n'as pas d'autre option. Puis le rallumer la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage > choisir *Clone* encore > démarrer dessus. Au cas où un second essai de démarrage ne planterait pas.


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

Le second essai a donné le même résultat que le premier malheureusement...


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Bon.

- quel est le modèle et l'année de ton Mac ?​​- as-tu un autre Mac ou du moins un PC ?​


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

Il s'agit d'un macbook pro, l'ayant acheté d'occasion je ne suis pas exactement sur de l'année, autour de 2010/2012 je dirais (peut etre que la photo ci-joint peut t'aider).
Et oui je dispose d'un autre mac


----------



## Locke (21 Mai 2020)

C'est un MacBook Pro (13 pouces, mi-2012) la fameuse année à problème de la nappe SATA lorsqu'on change le disque dur d'origine à plateaux par un SSD.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Quel est l'OS installé sur l'autre Mac ?


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

Merci à toi @Lockeje n'étais pas certain de mes informations ! 
@macomaniac  sur l'autre mac l'OS installé est macOS Catalina


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Dans la session de ton autre Mac => va à cette page Apple : ☞*Procédure de mise à niveau vers OS X El Capitan*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Rubrique *4* > utilise le lien bleu : *Télécharger OS X El Capitan *=> pour télécharger une image-disque *InstallMacOSX.dmg* (*6,2 Go*).

- préviens ici quand tu en disposes (ou si le téléchargement bloque parce que tu aurais un OS trop avancé).​


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

Téléchargement terminé ! J'ai directement transféré le fichier su mon DDE. 
Que dois-je faire maintenant ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

En fait il faudrait que l'image-disque soit sur le Bureau de ton autre Mac (qui fonctionne) -->

- tu fais un double-clic dessus pour monter son volume. Tu entres dans ce dernier. Tu fais un double-clic sur le paquet d'installation *pkg*. Tu choisis le volume démarré comme destination et... un installateur *Installer OS X El Capitan* s'installe dans les Applications (et pas l'OS !).​
=> est-ce que ça fonctionne ou bien est-ce que l'environnement Catalina bloque l'installation ... de l'installateur ?


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

Voici le message qui apparaît immédiatement lorsque je clique sur le paquet d'installation pkg


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Je me doutais que Catalina était une version trop avancée pour permettre l'installation ... d'un installateur d'El Capitan.

- je viens de créer une conversation privée. Regarde en haut de cette page > l'enveloppe postale à droite de ton avatar d'utilisateur.​


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

C'est bon je dispose de l'installateur d'El Capitan sur mon bureau !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Est-ce que tu as une clé USB (*8 Go* ou davantage) ?


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

J'ai le DDE Clone avec encore beaucoup de place dessus


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

On peut s'en servir. Branche-le au Mac qui fonctionne. 

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list external
```


qui affiche la configuration du disque externe seul

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite du smiley souriant) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Note : tu trouves le Terminal utilisable depuis ta session at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

The default interactive shell is now zsh.


To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.


For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.


MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$ diskutil list external


/dev/disk2 (disk image):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +16.5 MB    disk2


   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk2s1


   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            16.5 MB    disk2s2





/dev/disk3 (disk image):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +551.2 MB   disk3


   1:                  Apple_HFS PyMOL-2.3.5_circleci... 551.2 MB   disk3s1





/dev/disk4 (disk image):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +6.8 GB     disk4


   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1


   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X            6.5 GB     disk4s2





/dev/disk5 (disk image):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +6.7 GB     disk5


   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk5s1


   2:                  Apple_HFS El Capitan              6.4 GB     disk5s2





/dev/disk6 (external, physical):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk6


   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk6s1


   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   999.9 GB   disk6s2


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

Désolé je viens de voir que j'ai mal géré le bloc note. 
En ce qui concerne le tableau de saisi il etait différent de celui sur mon mac défectueux, j'espère avoir fait les demarches correctement


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Le DDE est *disk6*. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk6s2 990g jhfs+ CLE 0b ; diskutil list disk6
```


la commande rétrécit *Clone* (non destructivement) à *990 Go* > crée un volume *CLE* de *9 Go* > affiche la configuration résultante du DDE

Poste le retour complet.


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

```
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$ diskutil resizeVolume disk6s2 990g jhfs+ CLE 0b ; diskutil list disk6
Resizing to 990000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk6s2 Clone
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk6s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Clone appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk6s3 as a 9 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk6s2 Clone
/dev/disk6 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk6
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk6s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   990.0 GB   disk6s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     9.7 GB     disk6s3
/dev/disk6 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk6
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk6s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   990.0 GB   disk6s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     9.7 GB     disk6s3
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$
```


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

cette fois le bloc note s'est fait correctement


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

(Oui : bien posté). Volume *CLE* bien créé à une taille convenable.

- (j'ai anticipé donc j'enchaîne) passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo ~/Desk*/Ins*\Cap*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --applicationpath ~/Desk*/Ins*\Cap* --nointeraction
```


à validation avec "Entrée" une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe -et revalide

la commande configure le volume *CLE* en volume d'installation démarrable d'El Capitan. *CLE* va être reformaté > renommé : *Install OS X El Capitan* > cloné de l'installateur du Bureau (*6,2 Go* à copier) > des fichiers de démarrage de l'OS d'installation inclus créés > enfin un chemin de démarrage inscrit sur l'en-tête du volume. Ça va prendre plusieurs minutes.

Poste le retour quand tu auras récupéré l'invite de commande : *MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$* en signal de fin.


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

La commande n'a pas du passer car cela n'a pas pris plusieurs minutes, j'ai eu un retour immédiat...


```
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$ sudo ~/Desk*/Ins*\Cap*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia --volume /Vol*/CLE --applicationpath ~/Desk*/Ins*\Cap* --nointeraction
Password:
sudo: /Users/macbookpro/Desk*/Ins*Cap*/C*/R*/createinstallmedia: command not found
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Mon abréviation n'a pas été comprise. Passe la version longue :

```
sudo ~/Desktop/"Install OS X El Capitan.app"/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/CLE --applicationpath ~/Desktop/"Install OS X El Capitan.app" --nointeraction
```


la commande ne peut marcher que si un installateur d'El Capitan réside sur ton Bureau de session

Poste le retour.


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

L'installateur est bien sur mon bureau. 
Une fous la commandes lancé rien n'est apparu sur le tableau puis au bout de quelques minutes une fenêtre c'est ouverte (photo ci-joint) 
Je re-tente le coup ?


----------



## TLM91 (21 Mai 2020)

Apres une 2eme tentative je te confirme que la même fenêtre est apparu


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo spctl --master-disable
```


qui désactive le *GateKeeper* (le cerbère des applications)

Puis rapasse la longue commande de configuration.

Note : comme il se fait trop tard pour moi > je reviendrai demain matin aux nouvelles.


----------



## TLM91 (22 Mai 2020)

C'est fait, voici les deux retours.
Pas de soucis, bonne nuit, j'attends de tes nouvelles demain  


```
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$ sudo spctl --master-disable
Password:
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$ sudo ~/Desktop/"Install OS X El Capitan.app"/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/CLE --applicationpath ~/Desktop/"Install OS X El Capitan.app" --nointeraction
Erasing Disk: 0%... 10%... 20%... 30%...100%...
Copying installer files to disk...
IA app name cookie write failed
The copy of the installer app failed.
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2020)

Il y a eu un échec de l'opération. Je ne sais pas à quoi l'imputer. Car j'ai utilisé le même installateur pour configurer avec succès une clé USB.

- tu n'aurais pas une clé USB qu'on faisse un nouvel essai ?​


----------



## Pierro35 (22 Mai 2020)

bonjour 
je vais tenter avec un logiciel de récupération de données...
Sinon quel type de ssd 2,5 pouces pour mon mac datant de fin 2011 ??
En tous cas merci mille fois pour ton aide précieuse.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *Pierro*

Essaie la démo gratuite de Disk Drill ou Data Rescue => pour voir s'ils te retrouvent des fichiers (la récupération effective demande de payer la licence).

- je te suggère d'acheter un SSD 2,5" Crucial (sur leur site ou à Amazon). J'en ai équipé un MacBook Pro 15" début 2011 et un MacBook Pro 17" fin 2011  - bien content d'avoir des débits *x5*.​​- et note bien ceci : si jamais tu pètes la carte-graphique (suite aux débits plus élevés du SSD) et si ton Mac est soit un *15"* soit un *17"* => alors tu peux demander à Apple un échange pour vice caché contre un MacBook Pro 2020 *16"*. Une vraie aubaine. Il y a un fil dédié sur les forums témoignant que de nombreux membres ont bénéficié _in fine_ de ce point faible des modèles 2011.​


----------



## Pierro35 (22 Mai 2020)

ok très bien, je vais essayer avec ces logiciels. Concernant le ssd c est noté! merci. Par contre mon macbook pro est un 13 pouces donc je ne pense pas pouvoir profiter de cette combine...


----------



## TLM91 (22 Mai 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac, 
Je dispose en effet d'une clé usb de 8go pour tenter le coup !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2020)

@ *TLM*

Branche-la au Mac > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## TLM91 (22 Mai 2020)

voici le retour :


```
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume APPLE SSD - Données     139.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 103.7 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume APPLE SSD               11.0 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +16.5 MB    disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            16.5 MB    disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +551.2 MB   disk3
   1:                  Apple_HFS PyMOL-2.3.5_circleci... 551.2 MB   disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +6.8 GB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X            6.5 GB     disk4s2

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +6.7 GB     disk5
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk5s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS El Capitan              6.4 GB     disk5s2

/dev/disk6 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk6
   1:               Windows_NTFS CLE USB                 8.1 GB     disk6s1

MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk6 ; diskutil list disk6
```


qui efface la clé > inscrit une table *GPT* > un format *jhfs+* > un volume *CLE*

Poste le retour.


----------



## TLM91 (22 Mai 2020)

Voici le retour :


```
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE gpt disk6 ; diskutil list disk6
Started erase on disk6
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk6s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name CLE
Initialized /dev/rdisk6s2 as a 7 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk6
/dev/disk6 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk6
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk6s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     7.7 GB     disk6s2
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2020)

Parfait. L'installateur d'El Capitan est toujours sur le Bureau ?


----------



## TLM91 (22 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait. L'installateur d'El Capitan est toujours sur le Bureau ?


Oui toujours sur le bureau !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2020)

Donc repasse la commande à l'identique (copier-coller) :

```
sudo ~/Desktop/"Install OS X El Capitan.app"/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/CLE --applicationpath ~/Desktop/"Install OS X El Capitan.app" --nointeraction
```


la source étant la même et le volume de destination homonyme

Poste le retour.


----------



## TLM91 (22 Mai 2020)

Voici le retour que j'obtiens, j'imagine que la commande est toujours en cours mais elle est étrangement longue : 


```
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$ sudo ~/Desktop/"Install OS X El Capitan.app"/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/CLE --applicationpath ~/Desktop/"Install OS X El Capitan.app" --nointeraction
Password:
Erasing Disk: 0%... 10%... 20%... 30%...100%...
Copying installer files to disk...
```


----------



## TLM91 (22 Mai 2020)

Je penses avoir fait une bêtise...

Il ne se passait rien depuis plus de 20 min suite au retour que je t'ai fait plus haut, je ne voyais plus la clé usb sur le bureau, pensant qu'elle s'était déconnecté j'ai fermé le tableau et déconnecté la clé usb...
En la branchant de nouveau je me suis aperçu que je ne trouvais plus la clé car elle avait prit le nom "install OS X El Capitan", je te laisse voir sur les photos ci joints ce qu'il se passe lorsque je clique dessus...


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2020)

TLM91 a dit:


> Je penses avoir fait une bêtise...


Il fallait attendre, le Terminal indique qu'il n'a pas finalisé la copie. Par curiosité, de quel type est ta clé USB, en 2.0 ou 3.0 ?






Bien souvent une clé USB 2.0 pose problème de part sa lenteur.


----------



## TLM91 (22 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Il fallait attendre, le Terminal indique qu'il n'a pas finalisé la copie. Par curiosité, de quel type est ta clé USB, en 2.0 ou 3.0 ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 175017
> 
> ...


 Aucune idée il s'agit de la clé usb d'un ami


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2020)

TLM91 a dit:


> Aucune idée il s'agit de la clé usb d'un ami


Ah bon, tu n'as pas regardé la photo de ma réponse #896 qui t'indique par la couleur du détrompeur si c'est en 2.0 ou 3.0 ?

Blanc  = 1.0
Noir = 2.0
Bleu = 3.0


----------



## TLM91 (22 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ah bon, tu n'as pas regardé la photo de ma réponse #896 qui t'indique par la couleur du détrompeur si c'est en 2.0 ou 3.0 ?
> 
> Blanc  = 1.0
> Noir = 2.0
> Bleu = 3.0


Non je n'ai pas vu ce message. C'est une 2.0 !


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2020)

TLM91 a dit:


> Non je n'ai pas vu ce message. C'est une 2.0 !


Ah bon, alors que tu me cites dans ta réponse #897 ? Sinon, ça confirme l'extrême lenteur d'une clé USB 2.0 et qu'il faut malheureusement attendre la fin des opérations du Terminal, car il y a plus de 6 Go à recopier dans cette clé d'installation.

Pour moi, tu peux recommencer depuis la réponse #889 et attendre. Le mieux serait de te procurer une clé USB 3.0, qui par défaut prendra entre 10/15 minutes, pas plus, avec la certitude d'aboutir.


----------



## TLM91 (22 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ah bon, alors que tu me cites dans ta réponse #897 ? Sinon, ça confirme l'extrême lenteur d'une clé USB 2.0 et qu'il faut malheureusement attendre la fin des opérations du Terminal, car il y a plus de 6 Go à recopier dans cette clé d'installation.
> 
> Pour moi, tu peux recommencer depuis la réponse #889 et attendre. Le mieux serait de te procurer une clé USB 3.0, qui par défaut prendra entre 10/15 minutes, pas plus, avec la certitude d'aboutir.


Ah toute mes excuses j'ai pris les images pour des publicités et automatiquement je n'ai pas lu la fin du message, déformation dû à notre internet actuel.
D'accord je vais tenter de reprendre les demarches, merci pour ton aide !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2020)

@ *TLM*

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## TLM91 (22 Mai 2020)

Voici le retour : 


```
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume APPLE SSD - Données     138.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 103.7 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume APPLE SSD               11.0 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +16.5 MB    disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Flash Player            16.5 MB    disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X El Capitan 7.7 GB     disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +6.8 GB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X            6.5 GB     disk4s2

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +6.7 GB     disk5
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk5s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS El Capitan              6.4 GB     disk5s2

MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2020)

Es-tu sûr de vouloir réemployer la clé USB > qui a l'air excessivement lente ?


----------



## TLM91 (22 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Es-tu sûr de vouloir réemployer la clé USB > qui a l'air excessivement lente ?


 C'est malheureusement ma seule solution en dehors du DDE que nous avons essayé hier...


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2020)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ CLE disk3s2 ; diskutil list disk3
```


qui reformate le volume de clé > puis réaffiche sa configuration

Poste le retour.


----------



## TLM91 (22 Mai 2020)

Voici le retour :


```
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ CLE disk3s2 ; diskutil list disk3
Started erase on disk3s2 Install OS X El Capitan
Unmounting disk
Dissented by PID 11347 (/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Support/mds_stores) whose parent PPID is 1 (/sbin/launchd)
Error: -69888: Couldn't unmount disk
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X El Capitan 7.7 GB     disk3s2
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2020)

Le volume ne s'est pas laissé démonter. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk3s2
```


qui le démonte

Poste le retour.


----------



## TLM91 (22 Mai 2020)

Suite à cette commande la clé usb n'apparait plus sur mon bureau


```
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$ diskutil umount force disk3s2
Volume Install OS X El Capitan on disk3s2 force-unmounted
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2020)

Volume démonté. Repasse la commande de formatage :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ CLE disk3s2 ; diskutil list disk3
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## TLM91 (22 Mai 2020)

La commande m'a l'air d'être bien passé : 


```
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ CLE disk3s2 ; diskutil list disk3
Started erase on disk3s2 Install OS X El Capitan
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk3s2 as a 7 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk3s2 CLE
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     7.7 GB     disk3s2
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2020)

En effet. Passe d'abord la commande :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


qui lance un processus *caffeinate* (destiné à empêcher le Mac de dormir) et le renvoie en toile de fond du *terminal* ouvert. C'est pour compenser la lenteur de la clé !

Repasse ensuite la commande antérieure :

```
sudo ~/Desktop/"Install OS X El Capitan.app"/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/CLE --applicationpath ~/Desktop/"Install OS X El Capitan.app" --nointeraction
```


et laisse faire jusqu'à la ré-obtention de l'invite de commande : *MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$*. Le Mac ne dormira pas.

Poste alors le retour.


----------



## TLM91 (22 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> En effet. Passe d'abord la commande :
> 
> ```
> caffeinate -dimsu &
> ...


Très bien les commandes sont lancées ! Je te fais signe quand le process se termine


----------



## TLM91 (22 Mai 2020)

@macomaniac  Ca m'a tout l'air d'être bien passé :


```
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$ caffeinate -dimsu &
[1] 12732
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$ sudo ~/Desktop/"Install OS X El Capitan.app"/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/CLE --applicationpath ~/Desktop/"Install OS X El Capitan.app" --nointeraction
Password:
Erasing Disk: 0%... 10%... 20%... 30%...100%...
Copying installer files to disk...
Copy complete.
Making disk bootable...
Copying boot files...
Copy complete.
Done.
MacBook-Pro:~ SansNom$
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

Oui : la clé est complètement configurée.

- question : combien de temps a-t-il fallu ?​


----------



## TLM91 (23 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Oui : la clé est complètement configurée.
> 
> - question : combien de temps a-t-il fallu ?​


 Je ne saurais pas te dire exactement, je ne suis pas resté devant l'ordinateur, au bout d'environ 40 minutes quand je suis venu vérifier les demarches étaient terminées.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

Alors tu va essayer de te servir de la clé (et du DDE du volume *Clone*).

- éjecte et débranche la clé et le DDE. Branche-les à ton autre Mac. Démarre-le la touche "*alt*" tenue pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis : *Install OS X El Capitan* > démarre dessus.​
Obtiens-tu (après un temps de chargement peut-être long) => un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* ? - ou une interface d'installation directe ?


----------



## TLM91 (23 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors tu va essayer de te servir de la clé (et du DDE du volume *Clone*).
> 
> - éjecte et débranche la clé et le DDE. Branche-les à ton autre Mac. Démarre-le la touche "*alt*" tenue pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis : *Install OS X El Capitan* > démarre dessus.​
> Obtiens-tu (après un temps de chargement peut-être long) => un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* ? - ou une interface d'installation directe ?


Salut @macom, 

Effectivement après un temps de chargement plutôt long, j'obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 utilitaires OS X, comme lorsque je démarre en maintenant cmd+R


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

Alors tu te retrouves dans la situation attendue de mon tuto initial que je te redonne -->


*a)* dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Installer macOS*" --> à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* reformaté > ce qui va donner une installation propre.

*b)* en fin d'installation > après un redémarrage sur l'OS nouvellement installé et divers paramétrages => une page te propose de récupérer des données --> coche la case : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" > et choisis le volume *Clone* en source. L'Assistant de migration va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > des applications > des réglages --> n'exclus rien et lance. S'il te propose en chemin une mise-à-jour d'iTunes --> refuse > car ça plante la migration. Une récupération par l'Assistant de migration est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ré-ouvrir ta session à la fin.


----------



## TLM91 (23 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors tu te retrouves dans la situation attendue de mon tuto initial que je te redonne -->
> 
> 
> *a)* dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Installer macOS*" --> à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* reformaté > ce qui va donner une installation propre.
> ...


 Alors le process a été long mais je plaisir de t'annoncer que tout s'est bien déroulé !! J'ai pu reouvrir ma session et récupérer toute mes données. Merci énormément pour ton aide, c'est très gentil de ta part ! 

Je me permet simplement de te demander si tu pourrais m'indiquer comment remettre mon DDE dans son état initial car il est tjr séparé en une partie "instal os x..." et une partie clone ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

Hé ! content pour toi !

- branche le DDE au Mac. Dans ta session > passe une commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie le DDE.


----------



## TLM91 (23 Mai 2020)

J'imagine que pour ce qui est de la clé usb que nous avons utilisé ensuite il me suffit de la formater ? 

Voici le retour pour le DDE :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Sans titre              499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 542D2B6A-4E85-4322-97C3-3C2F0AFAB617
                                 Unencrypted
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X El Capitan 7.7 GB     disk2s2
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   990.0 GB   disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X El Capitan 9.7 GB     disk3s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

Est-ce que tu veux conserver le volume *Clone* et son contenu ? - en supprimant le petit volume *Install...* et en récupérant son espace ?

- ou est-ce que tu veux réinitialiser complètement le DDE => pour avoir un volume de stockage utilisable à ta guise ?​


----------



## TLM91 (23 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu veux conserver le volume *Clone* et son contenu ? - en supprimant le petit volume *Install...* et en récupérant son espace ?
> 
> - ou est-ce que tu veux réinitialiser complètement le DDE => pour avoir un volume de stockage utilisable à ta guise ?​


 Dans un premier temps plutôt l'option 1, uniquement supprimer le petit volume install et récupérer son espace. 
Je réinitialiserais complètement le DDE un peu plus tard ! 

Pour ce qui est de la clé usb il me suffit de la formater de façon classique ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil erasevolume free null disk3s3 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk3s2 0b ; diskutil list disk3
```


qui supprime le volume d'installation > récupère son espace au volume *Clone* > affiche la configuration résultante du DDE

Poste le retour.

----------

Tu veux te servir de la clé uniquement avec Mac ? - ou PC & Mac ?


----------



## TLM91 (23 Mai 2020)

Voici le retour : 

```
Started erase on disk3s3 Install OS X El Capitan
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk3
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk3s2 Clone
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Clone appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Finished partitioning on disk3s2 Clone
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   999.9 GB   disk3s2
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   999.9 GB   disk3s2
```

Pour la clé je souhaite l'utiliser sur mac et pc. 
Vu que ça n'a pas l'air si simple je prends de l'avance pour te demander également pour le moment où je voudrais formater le DDE, il suffit de le faire de façon classique ou bien il y a une manip particulière ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

Opération réussie pour le DDE. Pour reformater son volume : tu peux employer l'Utilitaire de disque de façon habituelle.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk exfat CLE mbr disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


qui réinitialise la clé pour Mac / PC : table *MBR* > format *exFAT* > volume *CLE* ; puis affiche la nouvelle configuration de la clé

Poste le retour.


----------



## TLM91 (23 Mai 2020)

Très bien c'est noté pour le DDE. Voici le retour pour la clé : 


```
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Formatting disk2s1 as ExFAT with name CLE
Volume name      : CLE
Partition offset : 2 sectors (1024 bytes)
Volume size      : 15728638 sectors (8053062656 bytes)
Bytes per sector : 512
Bytes per cluster: 32768
FAT offset       : 2048 sectors (1048576 bytes)
# FAT sectors    : 2048
Number of FATs   : 1
Cluster offset   : 4096 sectors (2097152 bytes)
# Clusters       : 245695
Volume Serial #  : 5ec9591b
Bitmap start     : 2
Bitmap file size : 30712
Upcase start     : 3
Upcase file size : 5836
Root start       : 4
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS CLE                     8.1 GB     disk2s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

La clé est bien reparamétrée aussi.


----------



## TLM91 (23 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> La clé est bien reparamétrée aussi.



Merci !! J'ai deux dernières questions à te soumettre (dernière après j'arrête)
- Existe t-il un moyen de faire en sorte que le DDE (comme la clé usb) fonctionne sur mac et pc ? 

- Mon mac était déjà lent avant la panne, ça n'a pas changé depuis notre opération, penses tu qu'il me suffit de mettre l'OS à jour pour régler ce problème ou bien faut-il que j'utilise un outil de nettoyage ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

Tu pourras paramétrer le disque du DDE comme celui de la clé => pour qu'il soit compatible Mac / PC.

- rappelle-moi le modèle et l'année de ton Mac.​


----------



## TLM91 (23 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu pourras paramétrer le disque du DDE comme celui de la clé => pour qu'il soit compatible Mac / PC.
> 
> - rappelle-moi le modèle et l'année de ton Mac.​


 - pour le paramétrer de la même façon je devrais utiliser la même commande que pour la clé en changeant les noms c'est bien ça  ? 

- C'est un MacBook Pro 13 pouces, mi-2012


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

Dans l'Utilitaire de disque > tu pourras sélectionner le disque entier du DDE et le menu "*Effacer*". En optant pour : Nom = *ton choix* > Format = *exFAT* > Schéma = *Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR)*. Tu obtiendras un paramétrage analogue à celui de la clé.

- ton Mac a un HDD (disque à plateaux rotatif) qui tourne à *5400 tr/mn*. Donc intrinsèquement lent. C'est peut-être la raison du problème. Utilise ce lien : ☞*AJA System Test Lite*☜ (clique le lien rouge) qui va te permettre de télécharger le logiciel (gratuit) AJA de mesure des débits en lecture & écriture. Déplace-le dans les Applications. Lance-le > laisse les réglages par défaut et presse le bouton vert : *Start*. Poste une capture du panneau montrant les débits affichés.​


----------



## TLM91 (23 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Dans l'Utilitaire de disque > tu pourras sélectionner le disque entier du DDE et le menu "*Effacer*". En optant pour : Nom = *ton choix* > Format = *exFAT* > Schéma = *Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR)*. Tu obtiendras un paramétrage analogue à celui de la clé.
> 
> - ton Mac a un HDD (disque à plateaux rotatif) qui tourne à *5400 tr/mn*. Donc intrinsèquement lent. C'est peut-être la raison du problème. Utilise ce lien : ☞*AJA System Test Lite*☜ (clique le lien rouge) qui va te permettre de télécharger le logiciel (gratuit) AJA de mesure des débits en lecture & écriture. Déplace-le dans les Applications. Lance-le > laisse les réglages par défaut et presse le bouton vert : *Start*. Poste une capture du panneau montrant les débits affichés.​



D'accord pour le DDE c'est très clair merci. 

Voici le retour de l'application en photo ci joint


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

*70 Mo/s* en lecture et écriture -->

- disons que ce n'est pas mauvais-mauvais (j'ai vu des cas - rares - où le débit était tombé à moins de *10 Mo/s* > le disque étant lui-même en cours de défaillance). Mais c'est en-dessous du "par" si l'on veut être à l'aise avec un OS classique mais déjà avancé comme El Capitan. Ne parlons pas d'OS qui s'installent en format *apfs* et plombent un disque à plateaux.​​- tu trouverais avantage à remplacer ton actuel disque rotatif par un SSD 2,5" (regarde la marque Crucial par exemple). Les tarifs ont bien baissé et tu friserais les *500 Mo/s* en lecture et écriture. Soit un *x7* dans ton cas question débits.​


----------



## TLM91 (23 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> *70 Mo/s* en lecture et écriture -->
> 
> - disons que ce n'est pas mauvais-mauvais (j'ai vu des cas - rares - où le débit était tombé à moins de *10 Mo/s* > le disque étant lui-même en cours de défaillance). Mais c'est en-dessous du "par" si l'on veut être à l'aise avec un OS classique mais déjà avancé comme El Capitan. Ne parlons pas d'OS qui s'installent en format *apfs* et plombent un disque à plateaux.​​- tu trouverais avantage à remplacer ton actuel disque rotatif par un SSD 2,5" (regarde la marque Crucial par exemple). Les tarifs ont bien baissé et tu friserais les *500 Mo/s* en lecture et écriture. Soit un *x7* dans ton cas question débits.​



D'accord merci beaucoup pour les conseils
 Je penses que je vais commencer par mettre l'OS à jour dans un premier temps. 

Encore une fois merci énormément pour ton temps et ton aide


----------



## deportelle (1 Juillet 2020)

Salut,

Merci beaucoup pour toutes les instructions, c’est vraiment super sympa. Je suis dans le même cas que la personne qui avait créé ce sujet. Le disque dur de mon MacBook Pro 2009 (un Crucial SSD installé il y a 5 ans) ne se lance plus depuis aujourd’hui, d’après les réponses du terminal, il semble kaput, mais est-ce qu’il y aurait moyen de récupérer des fichiers ?

Voilà le recap des commandes :

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh SSD            524.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1
```


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk0s2
   Device Identifier:        disk0s2
...
Mounted: Yes
...
Read-Only Media : No
Read-Only Volume : Yes

Device Location: Internal
Removable Media: No

Solid State: Yes
```


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
Started file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Invalid extent entry
The volume MacIntosh SSD could not be verified completely
File system check exit code is 8
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8: POSIX reports: Exec format error
-bash-3.2#
```


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil mount disk0s2
Volume on disk0s2 timed out waiting to mount
```

Sauf que mon disque ne semble plus montable 

Il y aurait une manip pour récupérer ce que je peux de fichiers de ce disque ?

Merci beaucoup pour le temps que tu voudras bien y consacrer !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2020)

Bonsoir *deportelle*

Les informations que tu as fournies montrent que -->

- le volume *Macintosh HD* était monté en lecture seule au moment de la 2è commande (*diskutil info*). La raison de ce montage en lecture seule étant une erreur dans le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (qui est le formateur du volume) > comme l'a révélé la vérification du système de fichiers.​​- la vérification ayant démonté le volume en préalable > ce dernier n'a pas pu être remonté par la dernière commande (*diskutil mount*). Or son montage est la condition de base pour une récupération des fichiers du volume par clonage.​
Redémarre une fois (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées les *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) => pour revenir dans la session de secours où tu étais. Un redémarrage ayant assez souvent la vertu de permettre un remontage en lecture seule du volume endommagé.

- de retour dans la session de secours > passe la commande :​

```
df -H
```


(*H* majuscule) qui mesure l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le tableau obtenu. Il permettra un coup double : savoir si *Macintosh HD* est monté > et si oui = quelle est son occupation (en prévision du clonage).


----------



## deportelle (1 Juillet 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide !

Désolé je n’ai plus de wifi à proximité pour mon ordi, mais j’ai quand même tapé la commande, voilà un aperçu :






Le disque ne semble pas du tout monté.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2020)

En effet : le volume n'a pas été remonté par le redémarrage.

- fais alors le test suivant : redémarre encore > mais en tenant pressées cette fois les 2 touches *⌘S* (*cmd S*) = démarrage en mode *Single User*. Obtiens-tu un écran noir sur lequel défilent des lignes de logs de démarrage blanches ? S'immobilisent-elles à la fin sur une invite de commande :​

```
root#
```


ou bien n'as-tu qu'un défilement incapable de stabilisation ?


----------



## deportelle (1 Juillet 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> En effet : le volume n'a pas été remonté par le redémarrage.
> 
> - fais alors le test suivant : redémarre encore > mais en tenant pressées cette fois les 2 touches *⌘S* (*cmd S*) = démarrage en mode *Single User*. Obtiens-tu un écran noir sur lequel défilent des lignes de logs de démarrage blanches ? S'immobilisent-elles à la fin sur une invite de commande :
> 
> ...



Le défilement s’est arrêté ! Et la dernière ligne est en effet :


```
To mount the root device as read-write:
$ /sbin/fsck -fy
$ /sbin/mount -uw /
To boot the system:
$ exit

localhost:/ root#
```

Avec une invite de commande.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2020)

Alors voici la situation -->

- le volume *Macintosh HD* a été remonté en lecture seule > et son Système démarré en mode minimaliste (aucun service de l'OS n'est initialisé). La session est une session de *terminal* en mode texte. Le clavier logique est toujours *QWERTY* par défaut.​
Passe la commande qui doit s'afficher à l'écran ainsi :

```
ls /
```


et que tu tapes ainsi :


```
ls =
```


la commande liste les objets de 1er rang (fichiers ou dossiers) du volume *Macintosh HD* remonté en lecture seule

Poste une photo de l'écran montrant l'affichage retourné.


----------



## deportelle (1 Juillet 2020)

Voir la pièce jointe 180739






Voilà les 16 objets remontés.

C’est bon signe ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2020)

Tous les dossiers-Système sont affichés (dont *Users* = Utilisateurs qui contient ton dossier de compte avec tes données).

- passe encore la commande qui doit s'afficher ainsi :​

```
du -sh /*
```


et que tu tapes ainsi :


```
du )sh =⇧!
```


l'astérique * se tape par la combinaison de touches *maj !* (comme si tu voulais en fait saisir le chiffre *8* sur un clavier normalement en *AZERTY*)

la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) => les dossiers de 1er rang du volume. Elle est lente par défaut > et affiche graduellement les résultats (si elle fonctionne). Attends le retour de l'invite de commande : *localhost:/ root#* en signal de fin

Poste l'affichage retourné. C'est la commande-test. Si elle est capable de mesurer les dossiers > un clonage est possible depuis la session du *Single User*.


----------



## deportelle (1 Juillet 2020)

Ça semble bon !

Ça veut donc dire que mon HD est mort mais que je peux quand même le cloner ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2020)

Oui : c'est bon. On voit qu'il y a *366 Gi* = *393 Go* de fichiers dans *Users*. En tout : *410 Gi* = *440 Go* à cloner.

- n'interprète pas faussement la situation : ton disque physiquement parlant n'a rien > le problème est simplement logiciel. Il s'agit d'une corruption du système de fichiers *jhfs+* qui est le formateur du volume *Macintosh HD* sur la partition. Les conditions minimalistes de démarrage en *Single User* => permettent à ce volume d'être monté en lecture seule > son OS démarré au minimum > et à ses données d'être accessibles. Un reformatage du volume recréera un volume valide et réinstallable.​​- mais d'abord il faut préparer le clonage. Pour cela > il te faut un DDE USB avec dans les *500 Go* d'espace libre pour qu'on puisse y créer un volume de format *jhfs+*. Est-ce que tu as ça ?​
Inutile pour l'instant que tu restes dans la session du *Single User*. Passe la commande :

```
reboot
```


(identique dans les 2 claviers) qui redémarre le Mac > et tiens aussitôt pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pour revenir dans la session de secours.

Quand tu y es > repasse la commande :

```
df -H
```


et poste le tableau de l'occupation des volumes montés. Il arrive qu'une "cure de *Single User*" permette le remontage en lecture seule de *Macintosh HD* pour la session de secours...


----------



## deportelle (1 Juillet 2020)

Trop bien merci beaucoup 
Par curiosité, tu sais quelles sont les causes fréquentes d’une corruption du système de fichiers jhfs+ ?

J’ai un DDE mais il est déjà occupé par une ancienne sauvegarde. J'ai prevu d’acheter un nouveau DDE demain première heure. Je referai un post quand ce sera le cas !

J’ai repassé la commande en session de secours mais visiblement le volume Macintosh HD n’a pas été remonté.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2020)

D'accord -->

- alors ça va être un clonage de *Macintosh HD* => au volume du DDE depuis la session du *Single User*. Ce qui demande des précautions au préalable > pour des raisons que je t'expliquerai au moment voulu. En résumé : un clonage en *Single User* est une procédure sophistiquée > mais je connais la question (ayant dirigé ce dépannage une demi douzaine de fois sur les forums MacGé)  et ça devrait le faire.​
Alors : à demain ! - refais signe ici quand tu auras ton DDE.


----------



## deportelle (1 Juillet 2020)

Ça marche, bonne soirée à toi ! À demain


----------



## deportelle (2 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour, c’est bon j’ai un DDE d’1 To !

Je suppose que je vais devoir commencer par le formater via le terminal ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2020)

Je te suppose dans la session de secours (*⌘R*). Branche le DDE au Mac. Laisse passer quelques secondes que le disque soit connecté. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques (le DDE sera listé en queue de peloton).


----------



## deportelle (2 Juillet 2020)

Effectivement il est bien là en position 15.


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MacIntosh SSD           524.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk14
/dev/disk15 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk15
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data Elements                1.0 TB     disk15s1
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk15
```


la commande reparamètre le DDE : table de partition *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *Clone*

Poste le retour.


----------



## deportelle (2 Juillet 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk15
Started erase on disk15
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Formatting disk15s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Clone
Initialized /dev/rdisk15s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk15
-bash-3.2#
```

C'est fait il me semble.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2020)

Parfait.

- vérifie (au cas où...) dans l'Utilitaire de disque : le volume *Macintosh HD* n'est pas monté (affiché en *noir*) ?​


----------



## deportelle (2 Juillet 2020)

Je ne suis pas sûr, le fait que le bouton « démonter » soit en noir signifie que le volume est monté ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2020)

Il est indiqué --> *Point de montage: /Volumes/MacIntosh SSD*. Le volume est donc actuellement monté => ce qui va éviter de recourir à la procédure sophistiquée du clonage en *Single User* > pour effectuer un clonage standard dans le *terminal* de la session de secours.

- *attention !* ne démonte surtout pas le volume. Ne fais pas de *S.O.S.* dessus. Ne redémarre pas. Ne gâche pas ta chance - en résumé.​
Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le tableau => il montrera si *MacIntosh SSD* est monté.


----------



## deportelle (2 Juillet 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity   iused     ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    2.0G   1.3G   721M    64%    315037    176074   64%   /
devfs           199k   199k     0B   100%       672         0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2      5.2M   3.6M   1.6M    70%       888       390   69%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk3      524k   147k   377k    29%        34        92   27%   /Volumes
/dev/disk4      524k   143k   381k    28%        33        93   26%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk5      524k   156k   369k    30%        36        90   29%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk6      524k   147k   377k    29%        34        92   27%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk7      524k   270k   254k    52%        64        62   51%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk8      6.3M   4.0M   2.3M    64%       969       565   63%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk9      2.1M   2.1M     0B   100%       510         0  100%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk11     524k   172k   352k    33%        40        86   32%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk12     524k   164k   360k    32%        38        88   30%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk13     1.0M   176k   872k    17%        41       213   16%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk14     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%        41      1493    3%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk0s3    650M   524M   120M    82%    129446     29244   82%   /Volumes/Image Volume
/dev/disk0s2    524G   445G    79G    85% 108585798  19405644   85%   /Volumes/MacIntosh SSD
/dev/disk15s2   1000   663M   999G     1%    161819 243936473    0%   /Volumes/Clone
-bash-3.2#
```

On a bien la confirmation, il est monté !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2020)

Parfait. Alors hop ! opération clonage.

- passe d'abord la commande :​

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir pendant l'opération ; elle passe en affichant le *n°* du processus *caffeinate* renvoyé en arrière-plan du *terminal* ouvert

- passe ensuite la commande :​

```
cp -av /Volumes/Mac*/* /Volumes/Clone
```


*Volumes* avec *V* majuscule ; mets *Mac** avec le * final ; tu as bien 2 * séparés par une /  ; un espace entre* /** et */Volumes---*

*l*a commande clone *MacIntosh SSD* dans *Clone*

une ligne s'affiche par fichier copié

la copie suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers

=> si tu vois un défilé de lignes démarrer à l'écran > c'est que le clonage est lancé. Attends jusqu'à l'arrêt du défilé et au retour de l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* en signal de complétion. Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance. Préviens quand tout est fini.


----------



## deportelle (2 Juillet 2020)

Parfait merci ! Le clonage est lancé.


----------



## deportelle (2 Juillet 2020)

Alors le clonage semble terminé : le défilement est fini et l’invite de commande *-bash-3.2# caffeinate -dimsu &* est apparu.

Ce DDE externe, il me suffira de le brancher sur un Mac sain pour récupérer les données ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2020)

Il y a mieux à faire que de récupérer les données depuis un autre Mac !

- passe la commande :​

```
df -H
```


et poste le tableau de l'occupation des volumes montés => qu'on compare l'occupation de *Clone* à celle de sa source.


----------



## deportelle (2 Juillet 2020)

Ok !


```
/dev/disk0s2   524G  445G   79G  85% 108585798  19405644 85% /Volumes/MacIntosh SSD
/dev/disk15s2  1000  476G  524G  48% 116187784 127910508 48% /Volumes/Clone
```

Et voilà ce que ça me renvoie.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2020)

*476 Go* pour *Clone* contre *445 Go* pour *MacInstosh SSD*. La commande *cp* a tendance à délayer en consommant davantage de blocs pour l'écriture des fichiers sur la destination > en comparaison de la source. Ce - quand le volume source dépend d'un système de fichiers corrompu. *+31 Go* d'excédent > vu la masse des données => *Clone* est un bon clone. RAS.

- veux-tu par curiosité vérifier s'il ne serait pas démarrable ? - si oui  il faut quelques commandes de paramétrage pour le rendre démarrable.​
Et question : tu n'as pas dit quel était l'OS installé dans le source (et donc cloné sur la destination).


----------



## deportelle (2 Juillet 2020)

Ok bonne nouvelle alors.

C’est normalement El Capitan mais peut être que je me trompe et qu’il est plus ancien. Est-ce important que je vérifie ?

Je veux bien essayer de le démarrer !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2020)

Voici la commande à passer :

```
bless --folder /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices --file /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
```


tu la passes en copier-coller à rebours : tu la copies d'abord ici avec Safari > tu la colles dans le *terminal* > tu l'exécutes

la commande inscrit un chemin de démarrage sur l'en-tête du volume *Clone* > pointant au démarreur *boot.efi* de l'OS cloné. Elle passe silencieusement en cas de réussite.

Si tel a été le cas > passe ensuite la commande informative :

```
bless --info /Volumes/Clone
```


qui affiche le chemin de démarrage actif de *Clone*

Poste le retour de cette commande.


----------



## deportelle (2 Juillet 2020)

La premiere commande semble bien être passée silencieusement.

Pour la seconde commande, voici le retour : 

```
-bash-3.2# bless --folder /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices --file /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
-bash-3.2# bless --info /Volumes/Clone
finderinfo[0]: 805126 => Blessed System Folder is /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices
finderinfo[1]: 813465 => Blessed System File is /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
finderinfo[2]:      0 => Open-folder linked list empty
finderinfo[3]:      0 => No alternate OS blessed file/folder
finderinfo[4]:      0 => Unused field unset
finderinfo[5]: 805126 => OS X blessed folder is /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices
64-bit VSDB volume id:  0xACA177CD70E5B5FF
-bash-3.2#
```

Je n'arrive pas du tout à le déchiffrer.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2020)

Parfait : chemin de démarrage valide.

- passe enfin la commande :​

```
kextcache -u /Volumes/Clone
```


la commande recrée le cache de démarrage-Système : *prelinkedkernel* > chargé par le lanceur *boot.efi* au démarrage

=> as-tu obtenu un retour de la commande ?


----------



## deportelle (2 Juillet 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# kextcache -u /Volumes/Clone
-bash-3.2#
```

Ah je n’obtiens aucun retour.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2020)

Alors la commande est bien passée (muette en cas de succès) -->

- redémarre (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage*) > choisis : *Clone* (qui doit être affiché grâce au chemin de démarrage) > *Redémarrer* -->​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si l'OS cloné s'est bien chargé et si tu as pu réouvrir ta session à la fin. Attention ! si c'est le cas => un OS sur un DDE rotatif connecté en USB est lent.

Note : je dois m'absenter. Je reviendrai plus tard dans le fil pour voir l'état des lieux et donner suite au sauvetage.


----------



## deportelle (2 Juillet 2020)

Ça marche, merci beaucoup pour ton aide !

J’ai redémarré sous le volume *Clone*. J’ai pu accéder à mon ancien bureau (je retrouve le même problème qu’avant le plantage, à savoir que des fenêtres d’alerte « trousseau introuvable » s’ouvrent et que le Finder est inutilisable donc pas possible de naviguer, mais c’est une autre histoire).

Une nouvelle fenêtre d’alerte est apparue :



> *OS X n’est pas en mesure de réparer le disque « MacIntosh SSD ».*
> 
> Vous pouvez toujours ouvrir ou copier des fichiers sur le disque, mais il est impossible d’enregistrer sur le disque les changements faits aux fichiers. Sauvegardez le disque et reformatez-le dès que possible.



Sur ce je vais aussi m’absenter !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2020)

Est-ce que tu peux lancer des applications dans ta session de *Clone* ?


----------



## deportelle (3 Juillet 2020)

Oui je peux lancer des applications.

(je pensais que non au début, mais c’était probablement du au fait que le DDE rotatif en USB ralentit énormément toute action)


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2020)

À présent il convient de reformater le volume interne endommagé suite à la corruption de son système de fichiers formateur.

- puis en guise de finalisation du sauvetage => tu as le choix entre *2* tactiques : *a)* cloner directement à rebours le volume *Clone* => au nouveau volume *MacIntosh SSD* > *b)* réinstaller proprement l'OS > puis utiliser l'Assistant de migration (proposé par défaut à la fin de l'installation après redémarrage sur le nouvel OS installé) pour récupérer les données de *Clone* (compte d'utilisateur + logiciels tiers + réglages généraux - jamais l'OS de la source).​
=> qu'est-ce qui a ta préférence ?


----------



## deportelle (3 Juillet 2020)

Je préfère tout faire proprement et donc réinstaller l’OS, puis récupérer les données.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2020)

D'accord pour l'option *b)*. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ " MacIntosh SSD" disk0s2
```


(*"MacIntosh SSD"* avec les *""*) la commande reformate le volume interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## deportelle (3 Juillet 2020)

Très bizarre, ça me renvoie ça :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "MacIntosh SSD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 MacIntosh SSD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
newfs_hfs:
WriteBuffer:  pwrite(3, 0x10aa39000, 1048576, 1052672): Input/output error
newfs_hfs: write (sector 2056): Invalid argument
Mounting disk
Could not mount disk0s2 with name (null) after erase
Error: -69832: File system formatter failed
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2020)

Le reformatage ne s'est pas effectué complètement. La mention d'*input/output error* (erreur d'entrée au processeur des données provenant du disque / erreur d'adressage au disque des instructions provenant du processeur) m'évoque un problème de disque (échec d'écriture).

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => qu'on voie la sitution du disque interne.


----------



## deportelle (3 Juillet 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         524.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1
```

Voilà ce que ça donne.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2020)

On voit la partition qui a un type *Apple_HFS* > mais le formateur de système de fichiers (appelé par la commande) => a échoué à inscrire un système de fichiers *jhfs+* sur les blocs de tête de la partition et à y former un volume.

- tente la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "MacIntosh SSD" /dev/disk0s2
```


à validation > une demande *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session ouverte en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande appelle directement le formateur de système de fichiers *newfs_hfs* => pour lui faire former un volume *MacIntosh SSD* sur la partition du disque interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## deportelle (3 Juillet 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "MacIntosh SSD" /dev/disk0s2
-bash: sudo: command not found
-bash-3.2#
```

La commande ne passe pas. Je ne comprends pas ce qui bugue.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2020)

L'utilitaire *sudo* n'est pas trouvé dans le volume du *Clone*. Passe la commande :

```
ls -al /usr/bin/sudo
```


qui vérifie l'existence ou la non-existence du fichier *sudo* à l'emplacement attendu

Poste le retour.


----------



## deportelle (3 Juillet 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# ls -al /usr/bin/sudo
ls: /usr/bin/sudo: No such file or directory
-bash-3.2#
```

Le fichier sudo ne semble pas exister.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2020)

Oui : il n"a pas été cloné dans le volume.

- lance l'Utilitaire de disque => est-ce que tu peux sélectionner la partition *disk0s2* > et avec le menu "*Effacer*" la reformater ?​


----------



## deportelle (3 Juillet 2020)

Pardon erreur.

Je peux selectionner la partition disk0s2 (nommée Sans titre) et cliquer sur le bouton Effacer. A ce moment une fenêtre s’ouvre et demande à choisir un *Nom* (par défaut CRUCIAL 525Go) et un *Format* (6 choix).


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2020)

Alors choisis : nom = *MacIntosh SSD* & format = *Mac OS étendu (journalisé)* -->

- est-ce que le reformatage s'effectue ?​


----------



## deportelle (3 Juillet 2020)

L’opération a échoué.

Je dois bien sélectionner la partition "Sans titre" et pas le DD "Crucial_CT525..." ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2020)

Oui : c'est bien la partition qu'il convient de sélectionner. Même échec que pour la commande du *terminal*.

- quel est le modèle de ton Mac ? - son année ?​


----------



## deportelle (3 Juillet 2020)

C’est un MacBook Pro mi-2009, 15", 2,53 GHz, 8 Go RAM.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2020)

Tu as remplacé le HDD (rotatif) d'usine par un SSD Crucial 2,5" ?


----------



## deportelle (3 Juillet 2020)

Oui c’est ça, il y a environ 5-6 ans.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2020)

Est-ce que tu aurais un câble SATA <=> USB (ou un boîtier SATA  <=> USB) --> qui te permettrait de brancher ton SSD en externe ? - pour voir si la partition serait reformatable avec ce branchement ?

- si oui : la nappe SATA interne (qui relie le disque à la carte-mère) serait à incriminer. Si non : problème du SSD.​​Note : si tu n'as pas de quoi brancher le SSD en externe > tu pourrais déjà ouvrir le Mac et vérifier les branchements de la nappe SATA (au disque et à la carte-mère).


----------



## deportelle (3 Juillet 2020)

Oui j’ai un boîtier SATA - USB qui contient mon HDD d’usine.

Je n’ai pas de tournevis adapté sous la main, j’essaye d’en trouver un ce week-end !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2020)

Il doit te falloir un petit cruciforme (Phillips 00) pour dévisser les vis de la plaque du fond du Mac.


----------



## deportelle (6 Juillet 2020)

Salut,
J’ai pu retirer mon HDD du MacBook et le brancher en USB.

Et dans cette configuration, j’ai réussi à formater le HDD à partir de l’Utilitaire de disque.




C'est donc un problème de nappe SATA à changer ?

D’un point de vue software, il ne me reste plus qu’à réinstaller MacOS puis utiliser l’assistant de migration pour récupérer mes fichiers ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Oui à tes 2 points -->

- nappe SATA à changer (regarde sur le site MacWay une nappe correspondant spécifiquement à ton modèle de Mac et à son année).​​- et effectivement : réinstaller l'OS à destination du volume reformaté > puis récupérer les données du clone via l'Assistant de migration en fin d'installation.​


----------



## deportelle (6 Juillet 2020)

Ok j’ai lancé la réinstallation de l’OS.

Merci énormément pour toute ton aide, c’est vraiment sympa.


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

Désolé de deranger ce post, mais je viens vers vous aussi car je ne sais plus quoi faire. Mon Mac ne demare plus, il ne va pas au bout de la bare de chargement.
J'ai essayé toutes les manips et commandes possibles. J'ai aussi reinstallé l'os (Mojave) mais il plante à 15min de la fin.

Je n'ai pas formaté car je crois ne pas avoir le choix apres de l'os et j'ai de nombreux softs qui ne fonctionnent pas sous Catalina.

Vous avez l'air d'etre super callé c'est pour ca que je viens vers vous.

Merci


----------



## deportelle (6 Juillet 2020)

Bon, la réinstallation de l’OS ne fonctionne pas, le même message d’erreur apparaît à chaque fois


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Quel est ton disposif actuel ? -->

- tu as à la fois le DDE de *Clone* et le HDD du Mac dans un boîtier => branchés en parallèle en USB ?​


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac, puis-je également demander votre aide quand vous aurez un moment ?

Merci


----------



## deportelle (6 Juillet 2020)

J’ai uniquement le HDD du Mac branché en USB.

Le clone devrait aussi être branché ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Et tu démarres sur l'OS de secours du HDD ?

- je pose la question pour la raison suivante : j'ai déjà rencontré des cas où le message d'échec d'installation était : "*Aucun paquet n'a pu être installé*". Quelques-uns se sont réglés en réinitialisant la totalité du disque de destination de l'installation. Ce qui implique que le Mac ne soit pas démarré sur un de ses volumes.​
=> tu pourrais donc démarrer sur *Clone* > télécharger un installateur d'El Capitan > effacer le HDD (branché en USB externe en parallèle) > lancer la réinstallation d'El Capitan. Si elle démarre => récupérer les données de *Clone* à la fin.


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> En effet : le volume n'a pas été remonté par le redémarrage.
> 
> - fais alors le test suivant : redémarre encore > mais en tenant pressées cette fois les 2 touches *⌘S* (*cmd S*) = démarrage en mode *Single User*. Obtiens-tu un écran noir sur lequel défilent des lignes de logs de démarrage blanches ? S'immobilisent-elles à la fin sur une invite de commande :​
> 
> ...




Bonjour Macomaniac, je suis désolé de vous dérangez, mais je ne suis pas sur que vous avez vu mes messages et je ne sais pas comment vous contactez pour vous demandez de l'aide sur un probleme similaire et je ne sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour *Teyn*

En quoi consiste ton problème ?


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Teyn*
> 
> En quoi consiste ton problème ?



Genial

Bonjour Macomaniac,

Mon Mac ne demare plus, il ne va pas au bout de la bare de chargement.
J'ai essayé toutes les manips et commandes possibles. J'ai aussi reinstallé l'os (Mojave) mais il plante à 15min de la fin.

Je n'ai pas formaté car je crois ne pas avoir le choix apres de l'os et j'ai de nombreux softs qui ne fonctionnent pas sous Catalina.

Vous avez l'air d'etre super callé c'est pour ca que je viens vers vous.

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Si tu démarres les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées ensemble (= démarrage sur l'OS de secours du disque) --> 

- est-ce que tu otbiens après un temps de chargement l'écran de la session de secours (affichant 4 *Utilitaires macOS*) ?​


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

oui je suis dessus là


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Je te passe le tuto qui va te permettre de fournir ici les informations de base -->

- aucune des options de la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* lancée => va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.​
Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :

```
diskutil list internal
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher la configuration du disque interne seule

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil

en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite du smiley souriant) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            256.6 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.3 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

-bash-3.2#
```

Pour etre plus precis, j'ai déjà essayé S.O.S, mode sans echeque (qui n'a pas marché), la technique de retirer la prise et de laisse le bouton power enfoncé, une commande à tapé apres plein de textes blanc et reinstallation de Mojave qui a planté à 15min de la fin. J'ai aussi save mes données avec un autre mac en mode cible au cas ou.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Je vois que *Macintosh HD* est en format *apfs*. *250 Go* d'occupation.

- passe la commande :​

```
ls /Vol*/Mac*\HD
```


respecte l'espace ; les astérisques * d'abréviation ; la barre inverse *\* se tape avec les *3* touches *⌥⇧:* (*alt maj :*). Ou en saisissant la barre oblique */* avec la touche *option* pressée en plus

la commande liste les objets de 1er rang (fichiers ou dossiers) du volume

Poste le retour.


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# ls /Vol*/Mac*\HD
.DS_Store                System
.DocumentRevisions-V100            Telemetry
.HFS+ Private Directory Data?        Users
.MySCMServerInfo            Volumes
.OSInstallerMessages            bin
.PKInstallSandboxManager        cores
.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware    dev
.Spotlight-V100                etc
.TemporaryItems                home
.file                    installer.failurerequests
.fseventsd                net
.vol                    private
Applications                sbin
GsOnlineAcct.gsb            tmp
Library                    usr
Network                    var
-bash-3.2#
```

Voilà


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Aucune anomalie formellement parlant dans la distribution des dossiers-Système : tous présents sans mise en quarantaine. Pas de trace d'une installation qui aurait échoué.

- passe encore la commande :​

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


qui vérifie dans l'ordre l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* et des ses *4* volumes

Poste le retour.


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.2)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Pas la moindre erreur dans l'*apfs*.

- on continue de battre la campagne pour détecter une anomalie. Passe la commande :​

```
diskutil info disk2s1
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk2s1
   Device Identifier:         disk2s1
   Device Node:               /dev/disk2s1
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk2

   Volume Name:               Macintosh HD
   Mounted:                   Yes
   Mount Point:               /Volumes/Macintosh HD

   Partition Type:            41504653-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   File System Personality:   APFS
   Type (Bundle):             apfs
   Name (User Visible):       APFS
   Owners:                    Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:       Yes
   Booter Disk:               disk2s2
   Recovery Disk:             disk2s3
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  PCI-Express
   SMART Status:              Not Supported
   Volume UUID:               21E0FD3A-5287-34D6-8C46-E1022AC5E776
   Disk / Partition UUID:     21E0FD3A-5287-34D6-8C46-E1022AC5E776

   Disk Size:                 500.0 GB (499963170816 Bytes) (exactly 976490568 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         4096 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:        500.0 GB (499963170816 Bytes) (exactly 976490568 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:         259.4 GB (259442593792 Bytes) (exactly 506723816 512-Byte-Units) (51.9%)
   Volume Free Space:         240.5 GB (240520577024 Bytes) (exactly 469766752 512-Byte-Units) (48.1%)
   Allocation Block Size:     4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          No

   Device Location:           Internal
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               Yes
   Hardware AES Support:      No

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Volume monté en lecture & écriture > réinstallable. RAS.

- je vois que tu as un SSD d'usine en connexion PCIe. Quel est le modèle de ton Mac ? - son année ?​


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

C'est un Imac 21" de 2017/2018 je ne sais plus trop désolé


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Quand tu démarres normalement sur *Macintosh HD* => la barre de progression n'atteint jamais l'extrémité droite de la jauge ?


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

Oui c'est ca, la moitié et apres il reste sur un ecran noire. En mode sans echec il va plus loint et apres ecran noire avec une petite roue qui tourne 3 min, ecran noire et de nouveau la petite roue tout ca en boucle.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Est-ce que la progression dans la partie de la jauge qui se charge => a la même vitesse que lorsque ça fonctionnait ? - ou présente une lenteur anormale ?


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

meme vitesse


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Aucun facteur de panne diagnostiqué -->

- aurais-tu un DDE USB sur lequel on pourrait configurer un volume de format *apfs* d'environ *300 Go* ?​


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

Malheureusement non, le seul disque que j'ai est celui ou j'ai save mes donnees de ce Mac en mode cible


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Ce n'est donc pas un DDE attachable en USB au Mac ?

- avec un DDE configuré comme il faut > j'imaginais de lancer une réinstallation de Mojave à sa destination > puis d'utiliser l'Assistant de migration (proposé à la fin) pour récupérer les données de *Macintosh HD*. Pour voir si tu pourrais ouvrir une session clone de celle de *Macintosh HD* sur le DDE. Si oui => effacement du disque interne depuis la session du clone > et clonage à rebours du clone => le nouveau *Macintosh HD* interne.​


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

En fait si, c'est un disque externe, qui etait relié à un autre Mac pour que je puisse envoyer mes données du Mac qui avait dejà planté dessus en Mode Cible et du coup il n'est plus vierge, j'ai toutes mes données du Mac à probleme dessus.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Dans la session de l'autre Mac (qui marche) > tu trouves le Terminal at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.

- lance-le > le DDE de sauvegarde branché => passe la commande (informative) :​

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche la configuration des volumes interne / externes

Poste le tableau obtenu dans un Bloc de code => que je voie la configuration du DDE.


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  86.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *499.4 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Save Imac Ben           498.5 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:        CD_partition_scheme                        *804.4 MB   disk3
   1:     Apple_partition_scheme                         700.4 MB   disk3s0
   2:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s0s1
   3:                  Apple_HFS WD SmartWare            237.5 MB   disk3s0s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

C'est le volume *Save Imac Ben* dans lequel tu as les données sauvegardées du volume planté de démarrage de l'autre Mac ?


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

Oui, à la base c'est un disque clone quand j'étais sous Siera fait avec carbon copy et comme je n'avais que celui-ci, j'ai mis mes données du Mac planté dessus à la racine à l'arrache.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Passe les 2 commandes (séparément - copier-coller) :

```
ls /Vol*/Save*
df -H /Vol*/Save*
```


qui listent les objets de 1er rang (fichiers ou dossiers) du volume *Save Imac Ben* > puis affichent son occupation (vs espace disponible)

Poste les 2 retours.


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MBPdeBelmina6:~ Belmina$ ls /Vol*/Save*
Applications            bin
Emina                dev
GsOnlineAcct.gsb        etc
Library                home
Save Mac de Ben            installer.failurerequests
System                private
Telemetry            sbin
Users                tmp
Volumes                usr
_CCC SafetyNet            var
```


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s2   499G   463G    36G    93% 2764343 4292202936    0%   /Volumes/Save Imac Ben
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Tu aurais mieux fait de repartitionner le volume pour sauvegarder sur le second volume créé. Là : tu as imbriqué une sauvegarde manuelle dans l'espace-racine d'un volume démarrable. Il n'y a que *36 Go* d'espace libre restant.

- estimes-tu avoir sauvegardé tes données utiles du volume de l'autre Mac ?​​- où sont-elles localisées (dossier) dans le volume *Save Imac Ben* ?​


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

Oui tu as raison, mais je ne connais pas grand chose en partition.
Oui j'ai toutes mes données utiles sauf les configurations des softs (je ne sais pas comment les save).
J'ai toutes mes données dans un dossier "Save Mac de Ben" dans ce disque.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo du -sh /Vol*/Save*/*
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape le mot-de-passe de la session ouverte en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les dossiers de 1er rang deu volume *Save Imac Ben*. Commande lente => attends le retour de l'invite de commande : *MBPdeBelmina6:~ Belmina$* en signal de fin

Poste le retour.


----------



## Teyn (6 Juillet 2020)

```
50G    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/Applications
4,0K    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/GsOnlineAcct.gsb
 25G    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/Library
242G    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/Save Mac de Ben
7,6G    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/System
 20K    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/Telemetry
 91G    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/Users
  0B    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/Volumes
 12K    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/_CCC SafetyNet
2,5M    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/bin
  0B    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/dev
4,0K    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/etc
  0B    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/home
4,0K    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/installer.failurerequests
1,9G    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/private
1,0M    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/sbin
4,0K    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/tmp
538M    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/usr
4,0K    /Volumes/Save Imac Ben/var
```


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

On va peut etre gagner du temps, on m'a passer un autre disque (pas vierge) et je copier dessus mon dosier "Save Mac de Ben" comme ca j'aurais mon disque externe entirement dispo pour les manips.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

Comme tu le vois > le dossier *Save Mac de Ben* fait 242 Gi = *260 Go* -->

- en le supprimant (après sa sauvegarde sur l'autre disque) > l'occupation du volume : *Save Imac Ben* tombera à : *463 Go* - *260 Go* = *203 Go*. De quoi effectuer un repartitionnemnet (non destructif de données restantes du volume) => pour créer un volume *Clone* de *280 Go* environ.​
=> on pourra alors employer le volume *Clone* du DDE connecté à ton Mac planté pour une réinstallation de Mojave > suivie par une récupération des données du volume interne *Macintosh HD*. Et vérifier si tu peux alors ouvrir ta session récupérée dans *Clone*.


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac, on m'a prêter un disque de 500Go que je peux formater comme je veux


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

Alors branche-le au Mac qui fonctionne. Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie le DDE.


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  90.5 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS HD Filles               500.1 GB   disk2s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk apfs Clone gpt disk2 ; diskutil list external
```


la commande réinitialise le DDE : table *GPT* > format *apfs* > volume *Clone* - puis affiche la configuration du disque externe seule

Poste le retour complet de la commande.


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

```
Finished erase on disk2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         499.9 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   811.0 KB   disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

Parfait : DDE paramétré.

- détache-le du Mac et branche-le au Mac planté. Démarre le Mac planté via *⌘R* en mode secours. Lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => à destination du volume *Clone*.​​- à la fin de l'installation > après un redémarrage du Mac sur l'OS nouvellement installé et divers écrans de paramétrage que tu renseignes exactement (comme à la fin d'une nouvelle installation) => un écran te propose de récupérer des données. Coche la case : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" => et choisis *Clone* en source. L'Assistant de migration (convoqué ici) va te proposer de récupérer : ton compte > les logiciels tiers > des réglages généraux. N'exclus rien et lance. Une récupération par l'Assistant de migration est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie variable.​
= tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu à la fin réouvrir un clone de ta session du *Macintosh HD* interne dans le *Clone* externe démarré.


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

Ok, je fais ca, ceci va surement prendre du temps. Merci beaucoup pour ton aide, je suis tellement coincé et cause de ce probleme et je ne peux plus travailler.

Merci


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

> "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" => et choisis *Clone* en source.



Je suis à cette partie et pour le moment, que le Macintosh HD est present et ca fait 10min qu'il recherche d'autres sources.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

Si tu peux > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* et *Continuer*.


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

Oui je peux il est pret a copier les Appli, Documents et donées et les reglages du macintosh HD à Ce Mac

C'est lancé: il reste plus d'une heure de transfert. Comme tu l'as dit c'est tres variable.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

D'accord : à tout à l'heure pour le résultat -->

- si tu peux réouvrir ta session récupérée en externe (même si elle fonctionne lentement : *apfs* x disque rotatif x USB) => hop ! reformatage du dispositif interne > et clonage à rebours du clone en interne.​


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

Oui je comprends le procedure. Je dois faire attention car il se met en veille.

Je vais vous expliquez exactement depuis quand nous avons ce probleme.

J'utilise TeamViewer et depuis 1 semaine et il ne fonctionnait plus. Je l'ai réinstallé, mais toujours le meme probleme. Mon mari est allé voir sur divers forums et il a telechargé un script qui corrigé en principe le probleme chez pas mal de personnes. Il a tapé la commande root + le script dans le terminal ce qui a affiché pas mal de lignes pour au final ne pas regler mon probleme. J'ai redemaré apres tout ca sans probleme. J'ai de nouveau desinstallé TeamViewer et là, le Mac n'a plus voulu redemarer.


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

C'est toujours en transfert Macomaniac. La 1ere fois il y avait des messages de securite et confidentialité de partout ce qui a fait planté le Mac. Là, il reste 1cm sur la bare de progression et ca fait 30min qu'il me dit qu'il reste 1min.

Edit: Il vient de finir mais il me dit Désolé une erreur s'est produite que certains fichier n'ont pas pu etre transferes.
impossible d'obtenir l'autorisation de creer de nouveaux utilisateurs sur le systeme


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

Tu n'as qu'à faire preuve de patience encore.

- mais si tu as l'impression d'un blocage complet > éteins de force ton Mac (pression continue sur le bouton d'alimentation) > puis rallume-le en le laissant démarrer tout seul : est-ce que la migration reprend alors ?​


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

Il vient de finir mais il me dit Désolé une erreur s'est produite que certains fichier n'ont pas pu etre transferes.
impossible d'obtenir l'autorisation de creer de nouveaux utilisateurs sur le systeme


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

Bon y a du neuf, je viens bien de demarer sur Clone. Par contre, les message d'erreurs que je t'ai cité au dessus m'inquiètes. J'ai peur du coup que ca soit instable non ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

Est-ce que tu peux ouvrir une session ? 

- la session *admin* créée d'abord ? - la session de ton utilisateur migré ?​


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

Là j'ouvre la session de ce qu'on a cloner sur mon DDE et j'ai regardé si j'avais tout. C'est lent à cause du DDE mais ca à l'air bon.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

D'accord.

- alors on efface le disque interne > et on clone *Clone* à rebours ?​


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

Allez on y va

Je ne m'occupe pas des erreurs que j'ai rencontré ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

Lance le Terminal de ta session > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques dans un Bloc de code.


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            256.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         499.9 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   219.9 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.9 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      8.6 GB     disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +314.6 MB   disk4
   1:                  Apple_HFS TeamViewer              314.5 MB   disk4s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
```


la commande efface le disque interne > remet une table *GPT* > un format *apfs* > un volume *Macintosh HD* - puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

```
iMac-de-Ben:~ ben$ diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk0s2 as APFS with name Macintosh HD
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2
iMac-de-Ben:~ ben$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

Parfait.

----------

Va à cette page internet : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite de 1 mois (sans restrictions logicielles) dont tu vas profiter.

----------

Comme le clonage risque de durer longtemps à cause de la masse des données > afin d'éviter à ton Mac de s'endormir > passe la commande :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir

Cela fait > planque dans un coin la fenêtre du *terminal* (qu'elle ne te gêne pas) > sans la fermer (le processus *caffeinate* en est solidaire).

----------

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *Clone*
DESTINATION = *Macintosh HD*
SafetyNet = *Désactivé*
Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *Clone* dans *Macintosh HD* > puis créer les volumes auxiliaires requis dans le *Conteneur* de destination. Préviens quand c'est fini.


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

J'ai la version 5.1.5 deja sur mon Mac ca peut aller ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

Tu as déjà Carbon Copy Cloner comme application - c'est ça ?


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

Oui


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

Alors laisse tomber l'étape "Téléchargement" > passe la commande indiquée > puis lance CCC et le clonage.


----------



## Teyn (7 Juillet 2020)

Ok, ca va prendre plusieurs heures on dirait, si tu n'es plus en ligne que dois-je faire ensuite ?
Eteindre le Mac, retirer le DDE et prier pour que ca boot et que ca ouvre ma session sur le Macintosh HD ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

Quand CCC t'annonce que tout est fini (sans erreur attestée) > redémarre > la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage > choisis *Macintosh HD* > démarre dessus -->

- tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu réouvrir ta session-clone en interne dans *Macintosh HD*.​
Si ça fonctionne => tu pourras débrancher alors le DDE.


----------



## Teyn (8 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac, re viens de réussir à ouvrir ma session sur "*Macintosh HD" *(merci 100000000 fois) à la fin CCC j'ai eu un message comme quoi tout n'a pas était copié mais rien qui devrait empêcher l'ouverture du Mac. Je n'ai pas encore testé si j'avais bien les fichiers/dossiers et si mes softs etaient ok. La chose que j'ai remarqué, quand je démarre le Mac (3 fois), il est assez long avant d'atteindre la barre de chargement (2, 3 minutes).


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2020)

Content déjà pour toi !

- question : le disque interne de ton Mac est-il un HDD (rotatif) ?​


----------



## Teyn (8 Juillet 2020)

Je ne sais pas du tout ce que veut dire HDD rotatif.

C'est un SSD qu'Apple a remplacé au moment de ma commande sur le site d'Apple car c'était un Fusion Drive d'origine.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2020)

D'accord -->

- alors dans ta session ouverte : va à --> *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Disque de démarrage* => déverrouille le cadenas > sélectionne le volume *Macintosh HD* > referme le cadenas > quitte les *Préférences Système*. Cette action de sélection graphique inscrit en *NVRAM* une préférence de démarrage automatique sur *Macintosh HD* pour l'*EFI* (= le programme de boot primaire du Mac).​
Cela fait > redémarre une fois sans option au clavier : est-ce que le démarrage s'effectue plus rapidement ?


----------



## Teyn (8 Juillet 2020)

Oui, là ca n'a pas pris 1min avant de pouvoir ouvrir ma session


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2020)

Problème réglé.

- tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu rencontres des problèmes à l'usage de ta session.​


----------



## Teyn (8 Juillet 2020)

Comment te remercier Macomaniac pour ton aide, ta patience et tes connaissances ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2020)

On ne saura pas exactement pourquoi le démarrage était planté (et pas non plus pourquoi il y a eu quelques lacunes de migration des données).

- je te conseille (puisque tu as Carbon Copy Cloner) de faire une mise-à-jour régulière de ton clone. En cas d'incident => tu démarres sur le clone. À moins que le DDE ne soit pas à ta disposition : auquel cas il t'en faudrait un dédié.​


----------



## Teyn (8 Juillet 2020)

Oui, je suis allé ce matin acheté un DDE pour le dédié à CCC, pour éviter ca.

Merci 10000 fois encore.

Puis-je te demander si tu aurais tu une alternative à mon TeamViewer qui ne marche plus facile à installer sans aller dans le routeur à me proposer ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2020)

Pour TeamViewer : je te conseille d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet sur les forums.

- n'utilisant pas ce logiciel (ou un autre d'usage analogue) => je ne peux pas t'aider.​


----------



## Teyn (8 Juillet 2020)

Ok c'est pas grave Macomaniac, merci encore pour ton aide


----------



## Downy (27 Août 2020)

Bonsoir,
je me permets de reposter sur ce fil, pour un nouvel incident sur mon MBP 2010 (Le premier avait déjà été traité par Macomaniac que je remercie encore).
Le MBP2010 (avec HDD rotatif du même âge) me joue encore des tours et je souhaiterais comprendre ce qu'il s'y passe.
J'ai anticipé et exécuté la commande `diskutil list` que je poste ci dessous en espérant pouvoir traiter l'incident

D'avance merci à tous :

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BED7A9AF-3610-40B2-8730-D0B2F2AD71DA
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS High S... 30.6 GB    disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk3
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk21

/dev/disk22 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk22

/dev/disk23 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +9.8 GB     disk23
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk23s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS InstallESD              9.4 GB     disk23s2

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2020)

Bonjour *Downy*

Tu as un volume *Macintosh HD* de format *jhfs+* classique > monté sur l'espace virtuel d'un *Volume Logique CoreStorage* non chiffré.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil info disk1
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume

Poste le retour.


----------



## Downy (27 Août 2020)

Merci Macomaniac,

voici le retour :

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk1
   Device Identifier:        disk1
   Device Node:              /dev/disk1
   Whole:                    Yes
   Part of Whole:            disk1
   Device / Media Name:      Hitachi HTS545050B9SA02

   Volume Name:              Macintosh HD
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Macintosh HD

   Content (IOContent):      Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Owners:                   Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Booter Disk:              disk0s3
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              1CC088C8-0DBF-3976-A512-15C9CBCAF1EE
   Disk / Partition UUID:    BED7A9AF-3610-40B2-8730-D0B2F2AD71DA

   Disk Size:                498.9 GB (498895781888 Bytes) (exactly 974405824 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       498.9 GB (498895781888 Bytes) (exactly 974405824 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        471.5 GB (471475421184 Bytes) (exactly 920850432 512-Byte-Units) (94.5%)
   Volume Free Space:        27.4 GB (27420360704 Bytes) (exactly 53555392 512-Byte-Units) (5.5%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              No
   Virtual:                  Yes
   Hardware AES Support:     No

   This disk is a Core Storage Logical Volume (LV).  Core Storage Information:
   LV UUID:                  BED7A9AF-3610-40B2-8730-D0B2F2AD71DA
   LVF UUID:                 FF0E2165-0E06-4812-A691-9322598F0633
   LVG UUID:                 E3802587-0135-4314-BD72-CD7062BE8A79
   PV UUID (disk):           01AB53E4-2C4E-446A-9AF3-A1A5405D8CD2 (disk0s2)
   Fusion Drive:             No
   Encrypted:                No

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2020)

Voici l'informations capitale -->

```
Read-Only Volume:         Yes
```


le volume *Macintosh HD* est monté en lecture seule. C'est toujours l'indice d'une corruption (erreurs graves irréparables) du système de fichiers *jhfs+* > qui est le formateur du volume sur l'espace logique *CoreStorage*. Ne fais pas de *S.O.S.* dessus dans l'Utilitaire de disque => le volume est irréparable > mais son système de fichiers pourrait s'en trouver "secoué" au point que le volume ne remonte plus.

mais le volume monté en lecture seule reste lisible. Et donc recopiable au volume d'un DDE USB. Il y a *471,5 Go* d'occupation du volume.

As-tu un DDE USB sur lequel on pourrait créer un volume d'environ *550 Go* (toujours prévoir large > une commande de recopie délayant en consommant davantage de blocs pour l'écriture des fichiers sur la destination > en comparaison de la source) ?


----------



## Downy (27 Août 2020)

Entendu. Merci. 
La dernière fois, j'avais créé un clone de mon DD, copie toujours présente sur un disque dur externe. Plus légère, mais qui comporte mes données principales (il fait un 1TO donc peut aussi contenir l'ensemble des données actuelles). 

Le disque dur est corrompu donc, impossible de rétablir un usage, même temporaire.
J'ai une questions si tu permets.
 La méthode des 4r (utilisée la dernière fois) ne pourrait-elle pas sauver les meubles ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2020)

Oui : c'est bien la méthode des « *4 r* » qui s'applique à ton cas de figure : *r*ecopie (de *Macintosh HD*) au volume d'un clone > *r*eformatage de *Macintosh HD* > *r*éinstallation de l'OS > *r*écupération des données du clone à la fin via l'Assistant de migration.

- veux-tu faire une mise-à-jour de ton clone ou créer un clone du volume actuel dans un nouveau volume créé ad hoc sur le DDE ? - veux-tu le faire maintenant ou plus tard ?​


----------



## Downy (27 Août 2020)

Merci. 
Je souhaiterais créer un clone du volume actuel dans un nouveau volume créé ad hoc sur le DDE. 
Si je me souviens bien c'est une opération qui va prendre du temps. 
Puis je connaitre, s'il te plait, l'ensemble des opérations à suivre ? 
J'ai ma soirée dédiée au dépannage du Mac.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2020)

Branche le DDE au Mac. Attends quelques secondes que le disque soit connecté. Passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


(*H* majuscule) qui affichent : la configuration des disques & l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste les retours => ils montreront ton DDE.


----------



## Downy (27 Août 2020)

Voici. 
Juste une rectif, le DD externe ne fait que 500 GO. 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BED7A9AF-3610-40B2-8730-D0B2F2AD71DA
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS High S... 30.6 GB    disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk3
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk5
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk5s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Backup                  499.8 GB   disk5s2

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk21

/dev/disk22 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk22

/dev/disk23 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +9.8 GB     disk23
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk23s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS InstallESD              9.4 GB     disk23s2

-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk3s1    2.0G   1.3G   720M    64%   45181 4294922098    0%   /
devfs           214k   214k     0B   100%     724          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk4      5.2M   2.3M   3.0M    44%      20 4294967259    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk6      524k   147k   377k    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk7      524k   147k   377k    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk8      524k   164k   360k    32%      13 4294967266    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk9      2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk10     524k   147k   377k    29%       3 4294967276    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk11     524k   311k   213k    60%      21 4294967258    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk12      13M   7.6M   4.9M    61%      83 4294967196    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk13     4.2M   4.0M   180k    96%     363 4294966916    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk15     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk16     524k   184k   340k    36%      11 4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk17     524k   168k   356k    33%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk18     1.0M   180k   868k    18%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk19     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk20     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk21     524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk22     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk2s2     31G    11G    20G    35%    1118 4294966161    0%   /Volumes/Image Volume
/dev/disk1      499G   471G    27G    95%  819592 4294147687    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
/dev/disk23s2   9.4G   4.8G   4.7G    51%       8 4294967271    0%   /Volumes/InstallESD
/dev/disk5s2    500G   190G   310G    38%  712725 4294254554    0%   /Volumes/Backup
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2020)

*500 Go* de disque pour une source ayant *471 Go* d'occupation de blocs : c'est très juste. Et impossible de repartitionner bien sûr en gardant un volume *Backup* à *200 Go* disons => le nouveau volume serait trop petit.


----------



## Downy (27 Août 2020)

Entendu, je vais faire de la place sur l'autre DDE (1TO), le branche et je reposte un retour de la commande `diskutil list
df -H`


----------



## Downy (28 Août 2020)

Je vais devoir trouver une autre machine pour faire de la place sur le DDexterne 1TO. Ce sera fait demain et je pourrai poursuivre l'opération. 
Merci Macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2020)

D'accord : refais signe ici quand tu auras ton DDE disponible


----------



## Downy (28 Août 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> refais signe ici quand tu auras ton DDE disponible


On entend par _disponible_ un disque dur externe, qui a la place nécessaire (500GO et quelques) mais aussi un formatage particulier ou une partition ? 
J'ai libéré de la place mais peut être faudra-t-il le formater ? Auquel cas, je dois libérer la totalité des données et les transférer autre part.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2020)

Le disque du DDE porte-t-il une table de partition *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able) > au lieu de *MBR* (FDisk_partition_scheme) ?

- le type de partition du volume principal est-il "*Apple_HFS*" > au lieu de "*Windows_NTFS*" ?​
Si la combinaison de paramètres du disque du DDE est : *GPT* & *Apple_HFS* => alors le volume existant est repartitionnable non destructivement pour créer un second volume dédié au clone. Si *1* seul de ces *2* paramètres n'est pas satisfait (table *MBR* ou type *Windows_NTFS*) => alors le volume existant n'est pas repartitionnable.

Si tu veux que je le vérifie ici > branche le DDE au Mac > passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


(*H* majuscule) qui affichent : la configuration des disques & l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste les 2 retours => je te dirai si ton DDE est utilisable en l'état pour un repartitionnement non destructeur de son volume existant.


----------



## Downy (28 Août 2020)

Je pense avoir ma réponse. Cela semble impossible de formater sans écraser les donner.

Voici le retour de la commande

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BED7A9AF-3610-40B2-8730-D0B2F2AD71DA
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk3
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk5
   1:               Windows_NTFS TOSHIBA EXT             1.0 TB     disk5s1

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk21

/dev/disk22 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk22

-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk3s1   2.0G   1.3G   720M    64%   45181 4294922098    0%   /
devfs          209k   209k     0B   100%     712          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk4     5.2M   3.2M   2.1M    61%      23 4294967256    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk6     524k   147k   377k    29%       6 4294967273    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk7     524k   147k   377k    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk8     524k   164k   360k    32%      13 4294967266    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk9     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk10    524k   147k   377k    29%       3 4294967276    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk11    524k   311k   213k    60%      21 4294967258    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk12     13M   4.0M   8.6M    32%      83 4294967196    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk13    4.2M   4.0M   180k    96%     350 4294966929    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk15    2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk16    524k   184k   340k    36%      11 4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk17    524k   168k   356k    33%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk18    1.0M   180k   868k    18%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk19    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk20    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk21    524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk22    2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk2s2    31G    11G    20G    35%    1118 4294966161    0%   /Volumes/Image Volume
/dev/disk1     499G   471G    27G    95%  819592 4294147687    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
/dev/disk5s1   1.0T   453G   547G    46% 3455708    4174980   45%   /Volumes/TOSHIBA EXT
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2020)

Voici ton DDE -->

```
/dev/disk5 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk5
   1:               Windows_NTFS TOSHIBA EXT             1.0 TB     disk5s1
```


table de partition *MBR* (= *FDisk_partition_scheme*) & type de partition *Windows_NTFS* (format du voume *TOSHIBA EXT* : *NTFS* ou *exFAT*). *453 Go* d'occupation du volume. Un repartionnement n'est pas possible de manière régulière. 

il ne serait envisageable qu'en éditant dans la table de partition *MBR* > le descripteur de la partition avec une extension réduite à *500 Go* > et en créant dans la table *MBR*  un nouveau descripteur récupérant les *500 Go* libérés et assignant un type *Apple_HFS* de partition. Ce type de repartitionnement (par l'édition de la table de partition) est assez ingrat à effectuer (quoique opérable) et il ne permettrait de créer qu'un volume dédié au clone de *500 Go*. Une taille plutôt juste pour cloner *471 Go* de *Macintosh HD*.

En résumé : il serait préférable que tu sauvegardes les *453 Go* de données de *TOSHIBA EXT* > avant réinitialisation du disque entier. À toi de dire si c'est possible.


----------



## Downy (5 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
j'ai mis un peu de temps pour récupérer un DD externe. 
Je l'ai formaté 
voici la commande diskutil list

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BED7A9AF-3610-40B2-8730-D0B2F2AD71DA
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS DD Jo                   700.0 GB   disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Lambda                  299.7 GB   disk3s3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2020)

Je vois ton DDE de *1 To* avec ses *2* volumes. Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste le retour => que je voie ce qu'il en est des volumes de ton DDE.


----------



## Downy (5 Septembre 2020)

voici

```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   2.0G   1.3G   719M    64%   45162 4294922117    0%   /
devfs          208k   208k     0B   100%     704          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk4     5.2M   811k   4.4M    16%      20 4294967259    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk5     524k   147k   377k    29%       6 4294967273    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk6     524k   147k   377k    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk7     524k   160k   365k    31%      12 4294967267    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk8     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk9     524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk10    524k   307k   217k    59%      21 4294967258    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk11     13M   4.9M   7.7M    39%      77 4294967202    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk12    4.2M   3.7M   483k    89%     232 4294967047    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk14    2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk15    524k   180k   344k    35%      11 4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk16    524k   164k   360k    32%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk17    1.0M   180k   868k    18%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk18    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk19    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk20    524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk21    2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk3s2   700G   664M   699G     1%      81 4294967198    0%   /Volumes/DD Jo
/dev/disk3s3   300G   425M   299G     1%      77 4294967202    0%   /Volumes/Lambda
/dev/disk2     499G   471G    27G    95%  819592 4294147687    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2020)

Je vois que les 2 volumes du DDE sont vides. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk3
```


qui reparamètre le disque externe : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *Clone*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Downy (6 Septembre 2020)

Merci pour ton retour. 
Voici le mien pour la commande demandée :

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk3
Started erase on disk3
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk3s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Clone
Initialized /dev/rdisk3s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk3
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2020)

Parfait. Alors hop ! opération clonage.

- passe d'abord la commande :​

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```


(*&* = esperluette *&*) qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir pendant l'opération ; elle passe en affichant le *n°* du processus *caffeinate* renvoyé en arrière-plan du *terminal* ouvert

- passe ensuite la commande :​

```
cp -av /Vol*/Mac*/* /Vol*/Clone
```


respecte les espaces et les astériques * d'abréviation
la commande clone *Macintosh HD* dans *Clone*
une ligne s'affiche par fichier copié
la copie suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers

=> si tu vois un défilé de lignes démarrer à l'écran > c'est que le clonage est lancé. Attends jusqu'à l'arrêt du défilé et au retour de l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* en signal de complétion. Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance. Préviens quand tout est fini.


----------



## Downy (6 Septembre 2020)

Bonsoir,
J'ai suivi la commande jusqu'à la fin. 

Cela semble s'être déroulé correctement. 
Je ne publie pas ici l'ensemble des lignes de cette commande, j'imagine. A part si c'est nécessaire pour vérifier que tout est ok.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le retour. On pourra comparer l'occupation du volume *Clone* avec celle de sa source.


----------



## Downy (6 Septembre 2020)

Voici

```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   2.0G   1.3G   719M    64%   45162 4294922117    0%   /
devfs          207k   207k     0B   100%     700          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk4     5.2M   2.2M   3.0M    43%      23 4294967256    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk5     524k   147k   377k    29%       5 4294967274    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk6     524k   147k   377k    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk7     524k   160k   365k    31%      12 4294967267    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk8     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk9     524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk10    524k   311k   213k    60%      22 4294967257    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk11     13M   4.3M   8.3M    35%      82 4294967197    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk12    4.2M   4.0M   209k    96%     370 4294966909    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk14    2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk15    524k   188k   336k    36%      11 4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk16    524k   168k   356k    33%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk17    1.0M   180k   868k    18%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk18    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk19    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk20    524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk21    2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk2     499G   471G    27G    95%  819592 4294147687    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
/dev/disk3s2   1000   476G   524G    48%  792907 4294174372    0%   /Volumes/Clone
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2020)

*476 Go* pour *Clone* vs *471 Go* pour *Macintosh HD*. Que *5 Go* d'excédent à la copie pour *Clone* -->

- je dis "que" *5 Go* pour la raison suivante : la commande *cp* (*c*o*p*y) a la routine de consommer davantage de blocs pour l'écriture des fichiers sur la destination > en comparaison de la source. Cette consommation de blocs en excès peut prendre une proportion considérable => dès lors que le volume source est corrompu : c'est-à-dire que le système de fichiers formateur du volume et gestionnaire de ses fichiers recèle des erreurs graves (comme chez toi où le volume ne monte plus qu'en lecture seule). Ce qui témoigne de problèmes d'accès aux fichiers source > lorsque le catalogue qui les référencie est spécifiquement corrompu. Ce contexte brossé > "rien que *5 Go*" d'excédent dans de telle conditions => signe régulièrement un excellent clone.​
Veux-tu qu'on essaie de voir s'il ne serait pas démarrable en l'état (il faut quelques manipulations préalables pour cela) ? - car je subodore que ton volume *Clone* l'est justement - démarrable.


----------



## Downy (6 Septembre 2020)

J'ai bien compris. 
Oui, on peut essayer de démarrer. Faisons cela
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2020)

Voici la commande principale à passer :

```
bless --folder /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices --file /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
```


tu la passes en copier-coller à rebours : tu la copies d'abord ici avec Safari > tu la colles dans le *terminal* > tu l'exécutes

la commande inscrit un chemin de démarrage sur l'en-tête du volume *Clone* > pointant au démarreur *boot.efi* de l'OS cloné. Elle passe en mode muet (retour direct de *-bash-3.2#* si elle passe).

Si tel a bien été le cas > passe derrière la commande :

```
bless --info /Vol*/Clone
```


qui affiche le chemin de démarrage actif du volume *Clone*

Poste le retour => qui permettra de vérifier si un chemin de démarrage valide est en place pour ce volume.


----------



## Downy (6 Septembre 2020)

La 1ere commande s'est passée correctement.
retour direct de -bash-3.2#

Voici le retour de la 2eme commande

```
-bash-3.2# bless --info /Vol*/Clone
finderinfo[0]: 337520 => Blessed System Folder is /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices
finderinfo[1]: 344368 => Blessed System File is /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
finderinfo[2]:      0 => Open-folder linked list empty
finderinfo[3]:      0 => No alternate OS blessed file/folder
finderinfo[4]:      0 => Unused field unset
finderinfo[5]: 337520 => OS X blessed folder is /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices
64-bit VSDB volume id:  0x0E8514EADC82031A
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2020)

Parfait : chemin de démarrage valide.

- passe la dernière commande :​

```
kextcache -u /Volumes/Clone
```


la commande reconstruit le cache de démarrage-Système : *prelinkedkernel* > chargé par le lanceur *boot.efi* au démarrage.

=> as-tu obtenu un retour de cette commande ?


----------



## Downy (6 Septembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> as-tu obtenu un retour de cette commande ?


Tu veux parler de quelle commande ?

- voici retour de la commande kextcache

```
-bash-3.2# kextcache -u /Volumes/Clone
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2020)

D'accord : retour muet => commande passée -->

- alors tente ta chance. Va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > choisis *Clone* (qui va être affiché comme volume démarrable suite à l'inscription d'un chemin de démarrage valide sur son en-tête) => presse le bouton : "*Redémarrer*"...​
Tu n'auras qu'à dire si l'OS cloné s'est chargé jusqu'au bout et si tu as pu réouvrir une session d'utilisateur conforme à l'originale. Si ça le faisait => ne t'étonne pas de la lenteur de fonctionnement : connexion USB x disque à plateaux => ça ne va pas vite.


----------



## Downy (10 Septembre 2020)

Bonsoir,

après l'opération, l'OS cloné s'est chargé jusqu'au bout et l'ouverture de session s'est bien déroulé et semble conforme à l'originale.
J'ai accès à tous mes fichiers.
Le mieux à faire : Lancer un Time machine et envisager un changement de DD interne (passer au SSD par exemple) ?

Encore merci.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2020)

Parfait. La suite logique des opérations consiste à reformater le volume interne > puis  : soit à cloner à rebours le volume du *Clone* dans le nouveau volume interne > soit réinstaller d'abord l'OS puis récupérer les données du *Clone* via l'Assistant de migration.

- substituer un SSD au HDD interne est une décision indépendante.​
Tu trouves un Terminal accessible depuis ta session de *Clone* at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie la situation globale.


----------



## Downy (11 Septembre 2020)

Entendu. 
voici

```
Last login: Mon Sep  7 06:29:55 on console
MBP-de-Julien:~ ju$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BED7A9AF-3610-40B2-8730-D0B2F2AD71DA
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   999.8 GB   disk2s2

MBP-de-Julien:~ ju$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk1
```


la commande reformate *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Downy (11 Septembre 2020)

commande passée.

```
Last login: Fri Sep 11 04:59:39 on ttys000
MBP-de-Julien:~ ju$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk1
Started erase on disk1 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk1 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk1 Macintosh HD
MBP-de-Julien:~ ju$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2020)

Parfait -->

- estimes-tu le fonctionnement de *Clone* suffisamment satisfaisant (à part la lenteur due à l'USB) => pour qu'on puisse cloner directement à rebours *Clone* dans le nouveau *Macintosh HD* ?​


----------



## Downy (11 Septembre 2020)

J'estime que le fonctionnement du Clone est satisfaisant. La vitesse de chargement est correcte.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2020)

Est-ce que tu as déjà Carbon Copy Cloner dans les Applications ou pas ?


----------



## Downy (12 Septembre 2020)

Je viens de le télécharger et de l'installer dans les applications.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2020)

Parfait. À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *Clone*

DESTINATION = *Macintosh HD*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *Clone* dans *Macintosh HD*. Quand il t'annonce que c'est fini > redémarre avec "*alt*" pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis : *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus. Tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu réouvrir en interne une session conforme à l'originelle.


----------



## heisenberg02 (22 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour @macomaniac, je me permets de te solliciter car j'ai vu que tu avais pu aider plusieurs personnes qui avaient un souci assez similaire au mien. Je me permets donc de te l'exposer en espérant que tu puisses m'aider...

J'utilise un MacBook Pro Retina de 2015 qui tourne sous Sierra (je crois).
J'ai renversé mon verre de bière dessus hier  ...
Il s'éteint, je le sèche, il sèche toute la nuit. Ce matin il démarre : écran noir + dossier clignotant avec un "?"
Je lis que les forums Apple de démarrer avec cmd + R > Utilitaire de disque. Ce que je fais.
A priori pas de souci, si je comprends bien...

Il redémarre, je vais sur ma session. Et je fais une sauvegarde complète avec SuperDuper. J'ai donc un clone à jour sur un DDE.
Je constate que Chrome ne démarre pas, j'ai tout de suite une fenêtre me disant qu'il a quitté inopinément me proposant de le relancer. Quand je relance, même message, en boucle, sans qu'il ne se lance jamais.

Je redémarre et là écran noir + cercle barré.
J'ai refait plusieurs fois l'opération cmd + R > Utilitaire de disque > "First aid". A chaque fois ça me dit que "tout va bien". De ce que je comprends. Mais le Mac reste bloqué au démarrage sur le cercle barré.

J'ai redémarré avec alt + cmd + R.
Je ne sais pas quelle est la nuance exacte, mais déjà c'est traduit en français, et dans l'Utilitaire j'ai + de "volumes" qui apparaissent. Quand je lance l'analyse, ça me dit que l'opération a échoué.

J'ai donc lancé la commande *diskutil list* via le Terminal dans le mode récupération, comme tu sembles le préconiser dans ce cas. Et voici le résulat.
Si tu as un peu de temps à m'accorder, je serais preneur...
Merci beaucoup par avance pour ton aide.


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS macOS Base System       2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            235.0 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk21

/dev/disk22 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk22

/dev/disk23 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk23

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour *heisenberg*

Je vois que tu as une distribution *apfs*. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


qui vérifie le système de fichiers *apfs* du *Conteneur* > puis de ses *4* volumes

Poste le retour complet de la vérification.


----------



## heisenberg02 (22 Septembre 2020)

Comme ceci ?


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.9)
Checking the object map
error: (oid 0xa9f18) om: btn: invalid o_cksum (0xa58e2adc72b79b41)
Object map is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 8
Error: -69716: Storage system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Tu ne peux pas démarrer sur *Macintosh HD* > car la branche de l'*apfs* qui est sa génératrice spécifique est affectée par une erreur radicale. Ce qui corrompt le volume.

- je me demande même si le volume est monté. Passe la commande :​

```
ls /Vol*
```


(un espace séparateur) qui affiche les volumes actuellement montés

Poste le retour.


----------



## heisenberg02 (22 Septembre 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# ls /Vol*
macOS Base System
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Le volume *Macintosh HD* n'est pas monté. Passe la commande test :

```
diskutil mount disk2s1
```


qui tente de le monter

Poste le retour.


----------



## heisenberg02 (22 Septembre 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil mount disk2s1
Volume on disk2s1 failed to mount
This appears to be an APFS Volume; note that locked APFS volumes
will not mount unless unlocked (e.g. "diskutil apfs unlockVolume")
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap list
```


qui affiche un tableau détaillé du *Conteneur apfs*

Poste le tableau => on saura si *Macintosh HD* est verrouillé par le chiffrement FileVault > ou non monté parce que corrompu.


----------



## heisenberg02 (22 Septembre 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap list
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk2 A6C08671-198B-4AF8-9655-A7931F94A502
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk2
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      250790436864 B (250.8 GB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   237819314176 B (237.8 GB) (94.8% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       12971122688 B (13.0 GB) (5.2% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 001051E1-E804-476E-A928-2F3D57CAF062
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2
    |   Size:                       250790436864 B (250.8 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s1 99974789-75C8-3894-9564-A3E7496ECFC8
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s1 (No specific role)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         234976972800 B (235.0 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s2 FC4FF03B-C77D-4A05-9B9D-31FFA0A300F6
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         45703168 B (45.7 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s3 56EBECCA-87B8-425E-9A73-76BD43521B91
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         510488576 B (510.5 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s4 9155EFA2-89F6-4852-9173-A350117244C9
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s4 (VM)
        Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               Not Mounted
        Capacity Consumed:         2147762176 B (2.1 GB)
        FileVault:                 No
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Bon : on sait que FileVault n'est pas activé pour le volume *Macintosh HD*. Lequel ne monte pas à cause de la corruption de la branche de l'*apfs* qui sa génératrice. Le volume est perdu (avec ses *235 Go* de données) et la partition *apfs* bonne à reformater.

- tu dis que tu as un clone à jour et qu'on peut donc procéder au reformatage ?​


----------



## heisenberg02 (22 Septembre 2020)

Oui j'ai un clone bootable, fait avec SuperDuper, sur disque dur externe en USB.
Après, la dernière copie date de ce matin, de justesse, donc ça doit inclure des  bugs (ce que je disais dans le 1er post au sujet de Chrome par ex).
Est-ce que je ne rsique pas de réinstaller une version buguée de macOS ?
Après c'est peut-être mieux que rien, quitte à traiter les bugs après coup ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Est-ce que tu as actuellement démarré en mode secours via *⌘R* (*command R*) :  directe et pas de globe terrestre ?

- quelle la version de macOS proposée à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" ?​


----------



## heisenberg02 (22 Septembre 2020)

Excuse-moi pour les délais de réponse mais pour l’instant le redémarrage avec cmd + R a abouti (2 fois, après une longue attente), au logo planète avec un panneau danger (triangle) intégré et en-dessous : Apple.com/support
Et en dessous : -2003F

En réessayant avec alt + cmd + R ça fonctionne.

la version de macOS proposée est Catalina.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

Tous les volumes du *Conteneur apfs* interne ont l'air invalides --> que tu ne puisses pas démarrer sur l'OS de secours du disque (mais par internet => ce qui télécharge en *RAM* un OS de secours).

- est-ce que tu souhaites réinstaller Catalina (OS public le pus récent) ?​​Question : ton clone est bien lui-même en format *apfs* ou pas ?


----------



## heisenberg02 (23 Septembre 2020)

D’accord, merci pour tes explications.

Ça ne me dérange pas d’installer Catalina.
Mais, je suis sûr que ce n’est pas sous Catalina que j’étais car j’étais volontairement resté sur le dernier OS qui avait le Dashboard.
Donc mon clone n’est pas sous Catalina : est-ce que c’est gênant ? Est-ce qu’il ne vaut mieux pas réinstaller la même version de macOS que sur le clone ? Si seulement c’est possible.

Comment savoir si mon clone est en APFS ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2020)

Est-ce que tu as tenté de démarrer sur ton clone ?

- tu branches son DDE au Mac > tu redémarres avec la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage > tu choisis le volume du clone > tu démarres dessus​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire ce qui s'est passé...


----------



## heisenberg02 (23 Septembre 2020)

Ok j’essaie ça en début d’après-midi, là je dois partir. Je te tiens au courant. Merci !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2020)

Je pense que le mieux va être d'opérer depuis ton clone. Clone qui ne copie jamais les erreurs du système de fichiers source (le metteur en scène du volume) > mais seulement les fichiers "mis en scène" => à destination d'un volume monté par un système de fichiers valide. Donc ton clone est peut-être tout à fait fonctionnel.

- si tu y ouvres bien une session > on opérera à partir de là. On pourra soit rétrocloner le clone en interne après reformatage de l'*afps* ; soit récupérer un installateur correspondant à l'OS du clone > réinstaller > puis utiliser _in fine_ l'Assistant de migration pour ne récupérer que ton compte et les logiciels tiers du clone (l'Assistant ne récupère jamais l'OS de la source dans une migration).​


----------



## heisenberg02 (23 Septembre 2020)

Mon clone démarre. C’est vraiment lent mais ça fonctionne.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2020)

La lenteur est due à l'USB. Bon : j'ai besoin de voir la configuration du clone en comparaison de celle du disque interne.

- tu trouves un Terminal depuis ta session du clone at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal. Passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie la situation globale.


----------



## heisenberg02 (23 Septembre 2020)

OK ! Voilà : 


```
Last login: Sat Oct 13 17:10:13 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-ROBINET:~ Antoine$
  [Restauré 23 sept. 2020 à 16:06:17]
Last login: Wed Sep 23 13:10:14 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-ROBINET:~ Antoine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            235.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLONE macOS             499.8 GB   disk2s2

MacBook-Pro-de-ROBINET:~ Antoine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2020)

Hé ! mais ton clone est en format *jhfs+* classique > sans avoir une distribution *apfs* analogue à la source. Et il n'y a pas de volume de secours sauvegardé.

- si tu vas à  : *Menu*  > *À propos de ce Mac* => quel est le nom de l'OS affiché ?​


----------



## heisenberg02 (23 Septembre 2020)

macOS Mojave Version 10.14.6
...et non Sierra comme je le pensais...


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2020)

Bon : l'Assistant de migration de Mojave accepte en source d'une migration un volume en format *jhfs+* (comme celui de ton clone *CLONE macOS*) > ce que refuse l'Assistant de migration de l'OS Catalina (qui requiert un volume source en format *apfs*).

- ce constat dicte la conduite à avoir : tu vas reformater la partition interne du disque > télécharger un installateur de Mojave depuis l'Appstore > lancer l'installation à destination du volume *apfs* interne > puis employer l'Assistant de migration pour récupérer les données du clone.​
=> d'accord pour ce plan d'opérations ?


----------



## heisenberg02 (23 Septembre 2020)

Tout à fait d'accord !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2020)

Alors passe d'abord la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list internal
```


qui efface le disque interne > remet une table *GPT* > un format *apfs* > un volume *Macintosh HD* - puis affiche la configuration interne seule

Poste le retour complet de la commande.


----------



## heisenberg02 (23 Septembre 2020)

```
Last login: Sat Oct 13 17:10:13 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-ROBINET:~ Antoine$
  [Restauré 23 sept. 2020 à 16:06:17]
Last login: Wed Sep 23 13:10:14 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-ROBINET:~ Antoine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            235.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLONE macOS             499.8 GB   disk2s2

MacBook-Pro-de-ROBINET:~ Antoine$
  [Restauré 23 sept. 2020 à 16:48:27]
Last login: Wed Sep 23 16:06:19 on ttys000
diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list internal
Restored session: Mer 23 sep 2020 16:48:12 CEST
MacBook-Pro-de-ROBINET:~ Antoine$ diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list internal
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk0s2 as APFS with name Macintosh HD
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            786.4 KB   disk1s1

MacBook-Pro-de-ROBINET:~ Antoine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2020)

Parfait : tu as un volume *apfs* interne *Macintosh HD* prêt pour une réinstallation. Utilise ce lien  : ☞*macOS Mojave*☜ (clique le lien rouge) => qui va te permettre de télécharger un installateur de Mojave > lequel va se trouver dans les Applications sous l'intitulé : *Installer macOS Mojave* (affichage Finder).


*a)* quand tu as l'installateur > lance l'installation à destination du volume interne *Macintosh HD* => ce qui va donner une installation propre.

*b)* en fin d'installation > après un redémarrage et divers paramétrages => une page te propose de récupérer des données --> coche la case : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" > et choisis le volume *CLONE macOS* en source. L'Assistant de migration (convoqué ici) va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > des applications > des réglages --> n'exclus rien et lance. S'il te propose en chemin une mise-à-jour d'iTunes --> refuse > car ça plante la migration. Une récupération par l'Assistant de migration est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ré-ouvrir ta session à la fin dans le volume interne.


----------



## heisenberg02 (23 Septembre 2020)

D'accord. Le téléchargement est en cours. Je lance l'installation quand c'est terminé. Je pense que ça va prendre un peu de temps, je te tiens au courant, merci beaucoup pour ton aide !


----------



## heisenberg02 (23 Septembre 2020)

Tout s'est bien déroulé. L'OS est réinstallé et mes données ont migré.
Je n'ai pas tout vérifié, je pense que je verrai au fur et à mesure de l'utilisation si il manque des choses mais a priori il n'y a pas de raisons ?
J'ai même l'impression que le système est plus réactif. Est-ce que c'est lié à la clean install + migration des données, je suis reparti sur une base propre ?

Est-ce que tu crois qu'il y a des points de vigilance à avoir, des choses à vérifier ?

En tout cas c'est un immense merci à toi ! Merci d'avoir pris ce temps et de m'avoir guidé si précisément.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2020)

Content pour toi !

- tu as actuellement un OS Mojave réinstallé proprement > la migration n'ayant ré-importé que ton compte et les logiciels tiers. Si tout marche correctement > tu n'as qu'à utiliser ta session sans préoccupation particulière.​


----------



## heisenberg02 (23 Septembre 2020)

Parfait ! Est-ce que je peux continuer à mettre à jour mon clone macOS sur le DDE ?
Ou peut-être vaut-il mieux effacer ce DDE et repartir sur une copie intégrale qui sera plus propre ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2020)

En ce qui concerne ton clone > je te conseille de reformater d'abord son volume en *apfs* (non sensible à la casse) -->

- ainsi => tu auras sur ton DDE une distribution *apfs* analogue à celle du disque interne. Ensuite > tu refais ton clone.​


----------



## heisenberg02 (23 Septembre 2020)

OK. Et pour cela, on est d'accord que j'utilise l'utilitaire de disque > sélection du DDE > effacer > Format APFS (tout court) > une option de sécurité en particulier ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2020)

Oui : tu reformates via l'Utilitaire de disque. Pas d'option spéciale.


----------



## heisenberg02 (26 Septembre 2020)

Voilà j'ai formaté le DDE en APFS et tout recloné.
Merci encore @macomaniac ! Grâce à toi et ce clone, j'ai tout retrouvé et le Mac a l'air sauvé !

Il me reste un souci : le Mac ne prend plus la charge. L'éclair apparaît bien sur le logo de la batterie mais le magsafe n'a pas sa diode, et la batterie ne prend pas la charge. Elle ne fait que stagner et perd régulièrement 1%. J'en suis à 12% aujourd'hui ...
Tu aurais des conseils, ou je vois directement avec un Apple Store ou réparateur agréé ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2020)

Content pour toi !

- pour ta batterie --> regarde à : *Menu*  > *À propos de ce Mac* > *Rapport Système* > *Matériel* > *Alimentation*. Ne poste des informations du champ de droite --> que le tableau du haut = *Informations de la batterie*.​


----------



## heisenberg02 (26 Septembre 2020)

Comme ceci ?


```
Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :    C0162640E43FY5QDZ
  Fabricant  :    DP
  Nom de l’appareil :    bq20z451
  Pack Lot Code :    0
  PCB Lot Code :    0
  Version du programme interne :    702
  Révision du matériel :    1
  Révision de pile :    3217
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    299
  Charge complète :    Non
  En cours de chargement :    Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    2532
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    567
  Conditions :    Normal
  Batterie installée :    Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    0
  Tension (mV) :    11578
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2020)

La batterie a *567* cycles et son état est estimé : normal. Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elle soit défaillante.

- est-ce que ce n'est pas ton adaptateur secteur qui serait défaillant ? - si sa diode verte n'est pas alllumée => c'est que l'électricité ne passe pas...​


----------



## heisenberg02 (26 Septembre 2020)

Je ne saurais dire.
Avant cet incident, ça a toujours été un souci, dont je n'ai jamais pris le temps de m'occuper.
Déjà avant, le magsafe ne s'aimantait pas bien, il se décollait très facilement et parfois il fallait que je m'y prenne à plusieurs fois pour qu'il se mette à charger. Et pareil avec un autre chargeur. Donc a priori ça ne venait pas du chargeur.

Et là depuis, c'est pire. J'ai réussi après 30 tentatives à lui faire prendre la charge. Du moins c'est ce qui semble. Mais le niveau de la batterie n'augmente pas. Il se maintient uniquement, et baisse un peu chaque jour. Ça pourrait être le connecteur côté Mac ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2020)

Soit c'est le chargeur > soit c'est le port d'alimentation du Mac. Je te conseille de porter ton Mac dans un magasin agréé Apple pour un diagnostic.


----------



## heisenberg02 (26 Septembre 2020)

Ça marche, merci beaucoup !


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2020)

heisenberg02 a dit:


> Il me reste un souci : le Mac ne prend plus la charge. L'éclair apparaît bien sur le logo de la batterie mais le magsafe n'a pas sa diode, et la batterie ne prend pas la charge. Elle ne fait que stagner et perd régulièrement 1%. J'en suis à 12% aujourd'hui ...
> Tu aurais des conseils, ou je vois directement avec un Apple Store ou réparateur agréé ?


Si c'est un MBP 13", il peut y avoir un problème avec cette petite carte à l'étape 10... https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/MacB...MagSafe+DC-In+Board+Replacement/38516?lang=en

Si c'est un 15", même motif même punition, voir à l'étape 42... https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/Remp...e+du+MacBook+Pro+15-Inch+Retina+mi-2015/56210

Par défaut, tu n'as pas d'autre choix que d'aller faire tester ton MBP et évites un magasin habilité qui risque si c'est bien ce composant qui est défaillant de te proposer une facture plus salée que dans un Apple Store.


----------



## Soso1426 (3 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon ! - le bilan est tout fait -->
> 
> 
> cette ligne du 1er tableau :
> ...


Bonjour, Je rencontre le même problème avec mon IMac de la même année version El Capitan 10.11 j'ai fait une recherche dans le forum avant de poster mon problème et j'ai trouver ce post jusqu'ici l'es retour était les mêmes mais je n'est pas le même retour sur cette commande merci pour votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir *Soso*

Tu postes à la fois le problème et sa solution -->

- on voit que le volume *disque dur* est monté en lecture seule => signe d'une corruption irréparable de son système de fichiers formateur. Mais étant monté => le volume est clonable à destination du volume d'un DDE USB. Il y a *205 Go* à cloner.​
=> as-tu un DDE USB disponible pour qu'on y crée un volume d'environ *250 Go* destiné au clone ?


----------



## Soso1426 (5 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *Soso*
> 
> Tu postes à la fois le problème et sa solution -->
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Merci pour votre réponse je rencontre le même problème donc je me suis permise de répondre directement sur ce poste, oui j'ai acheter un DDE d' 1To au qu'a ou pour récupérer mes données si possible.
Je suis disponible le soir à partir de 17H pourriez vous m'aider car jusqu'ici j'ai suivi les même instruction mais quand je passe la commande : cp -av /Volumes/"disque dur"/* /Volumes/Clone la réponse est :
 No such file a directory


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2020)

Ton DDE ne doit pas être paramétré comme il faut et ne doit pas avoir un volume intitulé *Clone*.

- le DDE branché au Mac > repasse une commande :​

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie la configuration du DDE.


----------



## Soso1426 (5 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ton DDE ne doit pas être paramétré comme il faut et ne doit pas avoir un volume intitulé *Clone*.
> 
> - le DDE branché au Mac > repasse une commande :​
> 
> ...


Bonsoir désolé je n'est pas eu le temp de me connecter plutôt pourtant j'ai bien suivi les instructions pour la modification du non de mon DDE en Clone


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2020)

Ton DDE est bien paramétré. Reste à vérifier si le volume source *disque dur* est bien monté aussi.

- passe la commande :​

```
df -H
```

qui mesure l'occupation de tous les volumes montés (et par là sert de panneau indicateur des volumes actuellement montés)

Poste le tableau => qu'on voie comment ça se présente...


----------



## Soso1426 (5 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ton DDE est bien paramétré. Reste à vérifier si le volume source *disque dur* est bien monté aussi.
> 
> - passe la commande :​
> 
> ...


A super merci je poste le retour de la commande


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2020)

Bon : *disque dur* et *clone* sont équitablement montés.

- passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :​

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
cp -av /Vol*/dis*/* /Vol*/Clone
```

la *1ère* (*&* = esperluette *&*) va empêcher le Mac de dormir. Elle passe en affichant le *n°* processus *caffeinate* renvoyé en arrière-plan du *terminal* ouvert

la *2è* (*3* espaces en tout - respecte les astérisques * d'abréviation) clone *disque dur* => *Clone*. Dans l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers (1 par ligne affichée).

Confirme si un défilement de lignes de copie a bien débuté à l'écran.


----------



## Soso1426 (5 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon : *disque dur* et *clone* sont équitablement montés.
> 
> - passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :​
> 
> ...


----------



## Soso1426 (5 Octobre 2020)

Que dois je faire ensuite si j'ai bien compris mon disque dur est irréparable


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2020)

Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance : il ne dormira pas. Quand tu auras récupéré *-bash-3.2#* en signal de fin (ça va prendre des heures) > repasse une commande :

```
df -H
```

et reposte le tableau de l'occupation des volumes montés => on pourra comparer l'occupation de *Clone* à celle de sa source *disque dur*.
----------

Note : ne pas confondre problème matériel et problème logiciel. Il s'agit ici d'un problème logiciel : la corruption accidentelle du système de fichiers *jhfs+* > formateur du volume *disque dur*. Rien qui implique en soi un problème matériel de disque dur.

- la méthode canonique pour résoudre sans perte de données ce problème consiste dans les « *4 r* » : *r*ecopie > *r*eformatage > *r*éinstallation > *r*écupération (des données du clone à la fin par l'Assistant de migration). Tu es en train d'effectuer le *1er* « *r* » des « *4 r* ». Patience pour les 3 autres.​


----------



## Soso1426 (5 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance : il ne dormira pas. Quand tu auras récupéré *-bash-3.2#* en signal de fin (ça va prendre des heures) > repasse une commande :
> 
> ```
> df -H
> ...


Je vous remercie pour votre aide et pour ces information je comprend que ça va être long une fois la copie terminé et la commande "df -H" exécuter est ce que je peut éteindre l'appareil car je pence qu'il va être trop tard pour continuer et je pourrais me connecter à nouveau demain vers 17H30.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2020)

Oui : comme tu le dis. À la fermeture du *terminal* > un message te demandant si tu veux quitter les processus en cours => ne concernera pas le clonage (terminé) > mais le processus *caffeinate* toujours en cours d'exécution en arrière-plan du *terminal*. Tu fermes donc sans hésiter.

- à demain.​


----------



## Soso1426 (5 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Oui : comme tu le dis. À la fermeture du *terminal* > un message te demandant si tu veux quitter les processus en cours => ne concernera pas le clonage (terminé) > mais le processus *caffeinate* toujours en cours d'exécution en arrière-plan du *terminal*. Tu fermes donc sans hésiter.
> 
> - à demain.​


Merci je vous souhaite une bonne soirée 
A demain


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

Soso1426 a dit:


> Merci je vous souhaite une bonne soirée
> A demain


Bonjour,
Je pense que le clonage a bien fonctionné je poste le tableau merci


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2020)

*205 Go* d'occupation de *disque dur* (source) vs *221 Go* pour *Clone* (destination). Soit *16 Go* de blocs occupés en excès. Ce qui n'a rien d'une anomalie > la commande *cp* ayant la routine de consommer davantage de blocs pour l'écriture des fichiers sur la destination en comparaison de la source - lorsque le volume source est corrompu (monté en lecture seule). On en conclut que *Clone* est un très bon clone. RAS.

- le *1er* « *r* » de l'opération de sauvetage étant effectué > j'en profite pour te demander : quel est l'OS proposé à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" ? => c'est pour savoir s'il s'agit d'un OS dont les composants de réinstallation soient bien présents sur le serveur Apple de récupération...​


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> *205 Go* d'occupation de *disque dur* (source) vs *221 Go* pour *Clone* (destination). Soit *16 Go* de blocs occupés en excès. Ce qui n'a rien d'une anomalie > la commande *cp* ayant la routine de consommer davantage de blocs pour l'écriture des fichiers sur la destination en comparaison de la source - lorsque le volume source est corrompu (monté en lecture seule). On en conclut que *Clone* est un très bon clone. RAS.
> 
> - le *1er* « *r* » de l'opération de sauvetage étant effectué > j'en profite pour te demander : quel est l'OS proposé à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" ? => c'est pour savoir s'il s'agit d'un OS dont les composants de réinstallation soient bien présents sur le serveur Apple de récupération...​


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

Soso1426 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 193769


C'est bien sa OS X


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

Soso1426 a dit:


> C'est bien sa OS X


El Capitan


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2020)

Je me demande justement si les composants de la réinstallation d'El Capitan sont bien disponibles sur le serveur Apple de récupération.

- bon : *2è* « *r* » = *r*eformatage. Passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "disque dur" disk0s2
```

(*"disque dur"* avec les *""*) qui reformate *disque dur*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je me demande justement si les composants de la réinstallation d'El Capitan sont bien disponibles sur le serveur Apple de récupération.
> 
> - bon : *2è* « *r* » = *r*eformatage. Passe la commande :​
> 
> ...


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

Soso1426 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 193783


Pardon je me suis tromper dans la commande je poste le retour


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

Soso1426 a dit:


> Pardon je me suis tromper dans la commande je poste le retour


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2020)

La seconde fois  a été la bonne : volume *disque dur* bien reformaté.

- quitte le *terminal* et lance l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" => en choisissant *disque dur* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé​
Confirme si le téléchargement des composants de la *r*éinstallation d'El Capitan (= *3è* « *r* ») se lance bien ou si tu as un message d'erreur. Si le téléchargement commence => je pourrais te passer le petit tuto pour la finalisation de l'installation (*r*écupération = *4è* « *r* »).


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> La seconde fois  a été la bonne : volume *disque dur* bien reformaté.
> 
> - quitte le *terminal* et lance l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" => en choisissant *disque dur* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé​
> Confirme si le téléchargement des composants de la *r*éinstallation d'El Capitan (= *3è* « *r* ») se lance bien ou si tu as un message d'erreur. Si le téléchargement commence => je pourrais te passer le petit tuto pour la finalisation de l'installation (*r*écupération = *4è* « *r* »).


J'ai lancer l'installation je tape mon mot de passe et mon identifiant App Store pour valider l'installation mais sa ne fonctionne pas mon mp ne passe pas je suis pourtant sur que c'est celui là le lien de réinitialisation ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

Soso1426 a dit:


> J'ai lancer l'installation je tape mon mot de passe et mon identifiant App Store pour valider l'installation mais sa ne fonctionne pas mon mp ne passe pas je suis pourtant sur que c'est celui là le lien de réinitialisation ne fonctionne pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai réussi à taper mon mot de passe et j'ai ce message


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2020)

Bon : comme je le pressentais => les composants de la réinstallation d'El Capitan ne sont pas disponibles sur le serveur Apple de récupération. Sympa non ? quand on a besoin de réinstaller cet OS à partir d'une session de récupération...

- as-tu un autre Mac pour te confectionner une clé d'installation démarrable d'El Capitan ? - ou si non => est-ce qu'on tente de rendre démarrable le volume *Clone* du clone ?​


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon : comme je le pressentais => les composants de la réinstallation d'El Capitan ne sont pas disponibles sur le serveur Apple de récupération. Sympa non ? quand on a besoin de réinstaller cet OS à partir d'une session de récupération...
> 
> - as-tu un autre Mac pour te confectionner une clé d'installation démarrable d'El Capitan ? - ou si non => est-ce qu'on tente de rendre démarrable le volume *Clone* du clone ?​


À mince non je n'est pas d'autre Mac je n'est que mon disque dur externe 
Quelque cela implique je n'est pas bien compris pour le clone désoler


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2020)

On va tenter de rendre le volume *Clone* démarrable alors.

- voici la 1ère commande à passer :​

```
bless --folder /Vol*/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices --file /Vol*/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
```

pour te faciliter la saisie > étire d'abord en largeur la fenêtre du *terminal* => afin de saisir la commande sur une seule ligne. Va bien jusqu'au *boot.efi* final. Tu peux poster une photo de la commande saisie avant exécution  si tu veux que que la vérifie

la commande inscrit un chemin de démarrage sur l'en-tête du volume *Clone* > pointant au démarreur *boot.efi* de l'OS cloné. Elle passe en mode muet (retour direct de *-bash-3.2#*) si elle passe

Est-ce que ça a été le cas ?


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> On va tenter de rendre le volume *Clone* démarrable alors.
> 
> - voici la 1ère commande à passer :​
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2020)

Commande bien saisie : exécute-la et confirme si tu obtiens directement -*bash-3.2#* sans message supplémentaire.


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Commande bien saisie : exécute-la et confirme si tu obtiens directement -*bash-3.2#* sans message supplémentaire.


Oui


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

Soso1426 a dit:


> Oui


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2020)

Bien. Passe la commande informative :

```
bless --info /Vol*/Clone
```

qui affiche le chemin de démarrage actif de *Clone*

Poste le retour => qu'on vérifie si un chemin de démarrage valide existe bien pour ce volume.


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bien. Passe la commande informative :
> 
> ```
> bless --info /Vol*/Clone
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2020)

Parfait : chemin de démarrage valide. Passe la dernière commande :

```
kextcache -u /Vol*/Clone
```

la commande met-à-jour le cache de démarrage-Système *prelinkedkernel* > chargé par le lanceur *boot.efi* au démarrage

As-tu obtenu un retour de la commande ?


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait : chemin de démarrage valide. Passe la dernière commande :
> 
> ```
> kextcache -u /Vol*/Clone
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2020)

Pas de retour = commande validée. Alors tente ta chance ! -->

- quitte le *terminal*. Va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne : *Clone* (qui doit être affiché suite à l'inscription du chemin de démarrage) > *Redémarrer*​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si l'OS cloné s'est chargé et si tu as pu ouvrir une session-clone dans le volume externe (si oui : ne t'étonne pas de la lenteur de fonctionnement due à la connexion USB).


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pas de retour = commande validée. Alors tente ta chance ! -->
> 
> - quitte le *terminal*. Va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne : *Clone* (qui doit être affiché suite à l'inscription du chemin de démarrage) > *Redémarrer*​
> => tu n'auras qu'à dire si l'OS cloné s'est chargé et si tu as pu ouvrir une session-clone dans le volume externe (si oui : ne t'étonne pas de la lenteur de fonctionnement due à la
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2020)

Ne me cite pas dans tes réponses -->

- est-ce que tu as pu ouvrir une session clone de ton ancienne après démarrage sur *Clone* ?​​Par ailleurs et si ça fonctionnait => il ne s'agirait-là que d'une étape dans le sauvetage global.


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ne me cite pas dans tes réponses -->
> 
> - est-ce que tu as pu ouvrir une session clone de ton ancienne après démarrage sur *Clone* ?​​Par ailleurs et si ça fonctionnait => il ne s'agirait-là que d'une étape dans le sauvetage global.





macomaniac a dit:


> Ne me cite pas dans tes réponses -->
> 
> - est-ce que tu as pu ouvrir une session clone de ton ancienne après démarrage sur *Clone* ?​​Par ailleurs et si ça fonctionnait => il ne s'agirait-là que d'une étape dans le sauvetage global.


Désoler 
Le chargement sur la pomme reste bloqué


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

Soso1426 a dit:


> Désoler
> Le chargement sur la pomme reste bloqué


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2020)

C'était presque ça. 

- éteins ton Mac de force (pression continue sur le bouton d'alimentation). Puis rallume-le en le laissant démarrer tout seul (une préférence de démarrage automatique a été inscrite en faveur de *Clone*) => est-ce que tu as pu ouvrir ta session ou toujours pas ?​


----------



## Soso1426 (6 Octobre 2020)

J'ai eteint puis redémarre je patiente sa charge


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2020)

Si ça bloque encore une fois en bout de course -->

- refais une *3è* tentative ainsi modifiée : tu éteins de nouveau le Mac de force. Tu le rallumes et cette fois tu tiens pressée la touche *⇧* (*maj*) pour déclencher un démarrage sans échec.​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ouvrir un clone de ta session en externe > ou si l'initialisation de l'OS coince toujours dans le final...


----------



## Soso1426 (7 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si ça bloque encore une fois en bout de course -->
> 
> - refais une *3è* tentative ainsi modifiée : tu éteins de nouveau le Mac de force. Tu le rallumes et cette fois tu tiens pressée la touche *⇧* (*maj*) pour déclencher un démarrage sans échec.​
> => tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ouvrir un clone de ta session en externe > ou si l'initialisation de l'OS coince toujours dans le final...


Bonjour j'ai essayer désespérément  les manips mais sa ne fonctionne toujours pas il démarre et la barre de chargement et très lente mais rien ne ce passe.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2020)

D'accord : il faut abandonner l'option de démarrer ton clone pour débloquer ta situation.

- peux-tu me dire quels sont le modèle et l'année de ton Mac (afin de connaître l'OS d'usine du Mac).​


----------



## Soso1426 (7 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> D'accord : il faut abandonner l'option de démarrer ton clone pour débloquer ta situation.
> 
> - peux-tu me dire quels sont le modèle et l'année de ton Mac (afin de connaître l'OS d'usine du Mac).​


Je c'est qu'il est de 2011 ou je peut trouve  ces informations sur l'utilitaire de disque ? Merci


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2020)

L'OS d'usine de ton Mac doit être Lion alors => ce qui ne nous arrange pas > car les composants de la réinstallation de cet OS ne sont plus présents non plus sur le serveur Apple de récupération.

- aurais-tu parmi tes connaissances quelqu'un possédant un Mac ?​


----------



## Soso1426 (7 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'OS d'usine de ton Mac doit être Lion alors => ce qui ne nous arrange pas > car les composants de la réinstallation de cet OS ne sont plus présents non plus sur le serveur Apple de récupération.
> 
> - aurais-tu parmi tes connaissances quelqu'un possédant un Mac ?​


Il me semble pourtant que ma version est 10.11 El Capitan ou sa na rien avoir ! J'ai ma soeur qui a un mac mais le problème c'est qu'on est très loin l'une de l'autre!!!


----------



## Soso1426 (7 Octobre 2020)

Soso1426 a dit:


> Il me semble pourtant que ma version est 10.11 El Capitan ou sa na rien avoir ! J'ai ma soeur qui a un mac mais le problème c'est qu'on est très loin l'une de l'autre!!!


En faite mon mac fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à ce qu'on me demande d'installer une virtualbox dessus il na plus voulu démarrer !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2020)

Fais le test suivant -->

- redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) = démarrage par internet (globe terrestre) > téléchargeant en *RAM* un OS de secours d'usine du Mac (*500 Mo* compressés) > puis démarrant le Mac dessus à la fin.​
=> quand tu récupères un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* => quel est l'OS proposé à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller (Mac) OS X*" ? [ne lance pas cette installation --> c'est juste pour obtenir l'information]


----------



## Soso1426 (7 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Fais le test suivant -->
> 
> - redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) = démarrage par internet (globe terrestre) > téléchargeant en *RAM* un OS de secours d'usine du Mac (*500 Mo* compressés) > puis démarrant le Mac dessus à la fin.​
> => quand tu récupères un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* => quel est l'OS proposé à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller (Mac) OS X*" ? [ne lance pas cette installation --> c'est juste pour obtenir l'information]


----------



## Soso1426 (7 Octobre 2020)

L'installation proposer dans l'utilitaire

et OS X El Capitan


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2020)

Mais si El Capitan est l'OS d'usine du Mac => ton Mac est un MacBook Pro Retina de *2015* - non ?


----------



## Soso1426 (7 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Mais si El Capitan est l'OS d'usine du Mac => ton Mac est un MacBook Pro Retina de *2015* - non ?


Non c'est un Imac fixe il me semble qu'il est de 2011 je suis désoler sa fait longtemps que je l'est ! Les commandes que j'ai faite m'affiche le disque dur et le clone je ne c'est pas si vous avez vue


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2020)

*Récupération 10.11.5* --> c'est le label du volume *Recovery HD* du disque à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage du Mac. Où l'on voit bien que la partition de récupération de ton Mac correspond à El Capitan.

- mais as-tu tenté le redémarrage via les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* dont je t'ai parlé plus haut ? --> il ne s'agit pas d'un démarrage en mode "récupération local" (sur l'OS de secours du disque) > mais en mode "récupération par internet" (sur l'OS de secours d'usine du Mac téléchargé en *RAM*).​


----------



## Soso1426 (7 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Récupération 10.11.5* --> c'est le label du volume *Recovery HD* du disque à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage du Mac.
> - mais as-tu tenté le redémarrage via les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* dont je t'ai parlé plus haut ? --> il ne s'agit pas d'un démarrage en mode "récupération local" (sur l'OS de secours du disque) > mais en mode "récupération par internet" (sur l'OS de secours d'usine du Mac téléchargé en *RAM*).​
> 
> 
> ...





macomaniac a dit:


> *Récupération 10.11.5* --> c'est le label du volume *Recovery HD* du disque à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage du Mac. Où l'on voit bien que la partition de récupération de ton Mac correspond à El Capitan.
> 
> - mais as-tu tenté le redémarrage via les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* dont je t'ai parlé plus haut ? --> il ne s'agit pas d'un démarrage en mode "récupération local" (sur l'OS de secours du disque) > mais en mode "récupération par internet" (sur l'OS de secours d'usine du Mac téléchargé en *RAM*).​


Les trois commande n'ont pas l'air de fonctionner


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2020)

Tu n'as pas le globe terrestre avec *⌘⌥R* ?


----------



## Soso1426 (7 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu n'as pas le globe terrestre avec *⌘⌥R* ?


Non sa charge rien pour le moment


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2020)

Bon : as-tu une clé USB (*8 Go* ou davantage) et habites-tu en France ?


----------



## Soso1426 (7 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon : as-tu une clé USB (*8 Go* ou davantage) et habites-tu en France ?


Oui


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2020)

Je peux te proposer de m'envoyer ta clé en lettre suivie par la Poste > je lui configure un volume d'installation démarrable d'El Capitan > puis te je la réexpédie dans la foulée. Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Soso1426 (7 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je peux te proposer de m'envoyer ta clé en lettre suivie par la Poste > je lui configure un volume d'installation démarrable d'El Capitan > puis te je la réexpédie dans la foulée. Qu'en penses-tu ?


Oui je veut se serait super gentil de votre part merci donc pour le moment c'est bloqué je ne peut rien faire ? Je ne comprend pas pourquoi sa ne fonctionne pas avec les trois commande !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2020)

J'ai créé une conversation privée pour l'expédition de la clé. Regarde en haut de cette page la petite enveloppe postale à droite de l'icône de ton avatar.


----------



## Soso1426 (12 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Je viens de réceptionné la clé
Je suis disponible pour la troisième étape.
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2020)

Alors branche la clé au Mac ainsi que ton DDE > puis démarre avec la touche "*alt*" tenue pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis : *Install OS X El Capitan* (volume de la clé) > démarre dessus. Tu récupères un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X*.

- lance l'option : "*Installer OS X*" et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.​​- en fin d'installation > après un redémarrage et divers paramètrages > un écran te propose de récupérer des données. Choisis *Clone* en source. L'Assistant de migration va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > les logiciels tiers > des réglages généraux. N'exclus rien et lance. S'il te propose en chemin une mise-à-jour d'iTunes : refuse => car ça plante une migration. L'action de l'Assistant de migration est très lente > avec un débit de copie variable.​
Tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu réouvrir dans le volume *Macintosh HD* interne une session clone de ton antérieure.


----------



## Soso1426 (12 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir,
Je vous remercie pour tout, j'ai suivie votre tuto et tous à bien fonctionné j'ai pu rouvrir ma session avec toutes mes donnée je suis super contente merci 
Je voulais vous demander à l'ouverture de la session un message s'affiche me demandant si je veut faire une sauvegarde Time machine avec mon clone est ce que je passe cette étape ? 
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2020)

Content pour toi !

- souhaites-tu dédier ton DDE à des sauvegardes du volume interne *Macintosh HD* ? - si oui => sous forme de clone ou de sauvegarde Time Machine ?​


----------



## Soso1426 (13 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir 

Je ne c'est pas vraiment quel est le mieux sachant que j'ai besoin de mon DDE est ce que je peut continuer à l'utiliser avec toutes les sauvegarde dessus qu'on na déjà copier comment fonctionne la sauvegarde Time machine ?
Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2020)

Ton DDE branché au Mac > tu trouves un Terminal accessible de ta session at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.

- passe une commande :​

```
diskutil list
```

qui affiche la configuration des disques

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le 16è depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> j'ai besoin de revoir ton DDE pour te donner mon avis.


----------



## Duky (6 Novembre 2020)

Salut Macomaniac,

Rencontrant un problème similaire : MacBook Pro de 2009-2010 qui s'éteint alors que la barre de chargement est au 3/4, j'ai retrouvé un peu d'espoir en découvrant ce forum.
J'ai suivi les premières manips, mais malheureusement, je n'ai pas pu monter le disk2...
Volume on disk0s2 failed to mount


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2020)

Duky a dit:


> J'ai suivi les premières manips, mais malheureusement, je n'ai pas pu monter le disk2...
> Volume on disk0s2 failed to mount


Pas tout à fait, si tu avais bien suivi les autres réponses, tu aurais mis en application le résultat de la réponse #1 238.


----------



## Duky (6 Novembre 2020)

Voici donc les résultats des premieres manip...
NOTA : je réussi bien a ouvrir Safari mais par contre, le *⫶ *ne marche pas avec Safari (alors qu'il fonctionne bien avec Firefox sur un autre ordi... Bref, j'envoie donc mes résultats par photo.
Donc a la commande : Diskutil list voilà ce que j'obtiens


----------



## Duky (6 Novembre 2020)

Duky a dit:


> Voici donc les résultats des premieres manip...
> NOTA : je réussi bien a ouvrir Safari mais par contre, le *⫶ *ne marche pas avec Safari (alors qu'il fonctionne bien avec Firefox sur un autre ordi... Bref, j'envoie donc mes résultats par photo.
> Donc a la commande : Diskutil list voilà ce que j'obtiens
> 
> ...


a la commande diskutil info disk0s2 :


----------



## Duky (6 Novembre 2020)

Duky a dit:


> a la commande diskutil info disk0s2 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A la commande : diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2, cela donne


----------



## Duky (6 Novembre 2020)

Duky a dit:


> A la commande : diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2, cela donne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enfin à la commande diskutil mount disk0s2, j'obtiens ca (je me suis arrete là pour le moment).


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour *Duky*

La corruption du système de fichiers *jhfs+* (formateur du volume *Macintosh HD*) => ne porte pas sur un composant décisif. Elle est peut-être mineure et réparable. Ce qui vaut le coup de tenter une réparation.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil repairVolume disk0s2
```

qui tente de réparer l'erreur du *jhfs+*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (6 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Duky*
> 
> La corruption du système de fichiers *jhfs+* (formateur du volume *Macintosh HD*) => ne porte pas sur un composant décisif. Elle est peut-être mineure et réparable. Ce qui vaut le coup de tenter une réparation.
> 
> ...


Merci de ta réponse. Voila ce que cela donne. Cela n'a pas l'air fou, mais au vu des miracles que tu réussis à faire, je garde confiance !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2020)

Bon : ne surtout pas tenter de réparer de nouveau. Fichier du catalogue irréparable.

- si tu redémarres une fois > en revenant via *⌘R* dans la *session de secours* => est-ce que *Macintosh HD* est affiché en *noir* (= monté) dans l'Utilitaire de disque ? - ou encore en *grisé* (= démonté) ?​


----------



## Duky (6 Novembre 2020)

a priori, toujours gris


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2020)

Le volume *Macintosh HD* me paraît bien libellé en *noir* (= monté) - non ?

- sélectionne-le et poste une photo de l'affichage correspondant dans l'Utilitaire de disque...​


----------



## Duky (6 Novembre 2020)

je ne suis pas un specialiste des 50 nuances de gris, je n'étais pas sur de mon coup. Bref voici la photo demandée... J'imagine que cela signifie qu'il est monté !?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2020)

Oui : le volume est bien monté. Il y a *308 Go* d'occupation de blocs pour ce volume. On peut cloner (via une commande du *terminal*) la totalité de ce contenu (en principe) => à destination du volume d'un DDE USB. Toujours compter avec une marge > car la commande de recopie "délaie" (= consomme davantage de blocs pour l'écriture des fichiers sur la destination > en comparaison de la source => dès lors que le volume source est corrompu).

- donc as-tu un DDE USB sur le disque duquel on pourrait créer un volume dédié au clone d'environ *350 Go* ?​


----------



## Duky (6 Novembre 2020)

Ca ressemble a une tres bonne nouvelle ! Oui j'ai un DDE de 500Go disponible


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2020)

Branche-le au Mac. Laisse passer quelques secondes que le disque soit connecté.

- passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :​

```
diskutil list
df -H
```

qui affichent : la configuration des disques & l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste les 2 retours.


----------



## Duky (6 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Branche-le au Mac. Laisse passer quelques secondes que le disque soit connecté.
> 
> - passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :​
> 
> ...


Voila ce que cela donne (en deux photos)


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2020)

Parfait : le volume *CLE* est vide. Format* jhfs+* et table *GPT* pour le disque.

- refais signe ici quand tu seras de nouveau disponible => qu'on lance le clonage.​


----------



## Duky (6 Novembre 2020)

me voilà ! prêt à suivre tes instructions pour le clonage !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2020)

Malheureusement > je ne vois pas *Macintosh HD* monté dans le tableau de l'occupation des volumes -->

- redémarre une fois > en revenant aussitôt via *⌘R* dans la session de secours. Quand tu y es de nouveau > repasse la seule commande :​

```
df -H
```

qui affiche l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le tableau => que je voie si *Macintosh HD* est bien remonté comme source du clonage.


----------



## Duky (6 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Malheureusement > je ne vois pas *Macintosh HD* monté dans le tableau de l'occupation des volumes -->
> 
> - redémarre une fois > en revenant aussitôt via *⌘R* dans la session de secours. Quand tu y es de nouveau > repasse la seule commande :​
> 
> ...


voila ce que cela donne


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2020)

Pas de *Macintosh HD* remonté. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk0s2
```

qui monte le volume

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (6 Novembre 2020)

ca a l'air d'avoir marche


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2020)

En effet. Repasse encore un :

```
df -H
```

et reposte le tableau de l'occupation des volumes => que j'aie la source et la destination sous les yeux comme montées.


----------



## Duky (6 Novembre 2020)

ca donne ca


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2020)

Parfait : tout est en place. Alors hop ! opération clonage.

- passe d'abord la commande :​

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```

(*&* = esperluette *&*) qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir pendant l'opération ; elle passe en affichant le *n°* du processus *caffeinate* renvoyé en arrière-plan du *terminal* ouvert

- passe ensuite la commande :​

```
cp -av /Vol*/Mac*/* /Vol*/CLE
```

respecte les 3 espaces en tout ; les astérisques * d'abréviation

la commande clone *Macintosh HD* dans *CLE*

une ligne s'affiche par fichier copié

la copie suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers

=> si tu vois un défilé de lignes démarrer à l'écran > c'est que le clonage est lancé. Attends jusqu'à l'arrêt du défilé et au retour de l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* en signal de complétion. Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance. Préviens quand tout est fini.


----------



## Duky (6 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait : tout est en place. Alors hop ! opération clonage.
> 
> - passe d'abord la commande :​
> 
> ...


C'est parti, merci !!! Je te fais signe des que c'est termine !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2020)

D'accord : sans doute à demain pour moi.


----------



## Duky (7 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> D'accord : sans doute à demain pour moi.


Bonjour Macomaniac, me revoilà. La création du clone a l'air d'avoir fonctionné. J'ai bien le retour d'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#. *Pret pour recevoir tes instructions


----------



## Duky (7 Novembre 2020)

Duky a dit:


> Bonjour Macomaniac, me revoilà. La création du clone a l'air d'avoir fonctionné. J'ai bien le retour d'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#. *Pret pour recevoir tes instructions
> 
> 
> macomaniac a dit:
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2020)

Alors passe encore la commande :

```
df -H
```

qui affiche l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le tableau obtenu => qu'on compare l'occupation du clone à celle de la source.


----------



## Duky (7 Novembre 2020)

et voilà :


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2020)

Excellent ! *302 Go* d'occupation de blocs pour *CLE* vs *300 Go* pour *Macintosh HD* -->

- sachant que la commande *cp* (*c*o*p*y) a tendance à consommer davantage de blocs pour l'écriture des fichiers sur la destination > en comparaison de la source > quand le volume source est corrompu => que *2 Go* de blocs en excès dans le volume du clone témoigne d'un excellent clone.​
Veux-tu qu'on tenter de le démarrer (il y faut plusieurs commandes préparatoires) ? - car il a tout l'air de pouvoir démarrer > pour autant que la distribution des fichiers-Système de la source ait été elle-même cohérente.


----------



## Duky (7 Novembre 2020)

je veux bien tout ce que tu veux, je te fais une confiance absolue !

mais c'est moi qui lit mal ou on a 308 Go pour *Macintosh HD *et pas 300 Go... Autrement dit le clone serait plus petit de 6Go...


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2020)

Tu as raison : l'occupation de blocs de *Macintosh HD* est bien de *308 Go* (et pas de *300*). J'avais assimilé la */* interne au *0* et le croisement interne au *8* (je ne suis pas un bon lecteur de photos). Il y a donc un déficit de *6 Go* d'occupation de blocs pour le clone par rapport à la source. Faible > d'après mon expérience irréductible (réitérer un clonage en mode mise à jour n'améliore jamais le résultat). Il faut faire avec : c'est le prix à payer d'un volume source corrompu (assez minime ici).

- veux qu'on tente quand même de démarrer le clone ? - et question : est-ce que tu ne peux pas te connecter aux forums avec le Safari de l'option : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" ? --> ce qui te permettrait de copier ici une longue commande avant de la coller dans le *terminal* de la session de secours...​


----------



## Duky (7 Novembre 2020)

D'accord pour tenter le coup. Je peux me connecter au forum via le Safari (c'est juste l'onglet avec les 3 points à la verticale du forum qi ne fonctionne pas dessus, mais je comprends que dans ce sens cela ne pose pas de probleme).


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2020)

Voici la 1ère commande à passer :

```
bless --folder /Vol*/CLE/System/Library/CoreServices --file /Vol*/CLE/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
```

tu la passes en copier-coller à rebours : copier ici via Safari > coller dans le *terminal* de la session de secours > exécution (je te rappelle : aucun redémarage n'est requis --> tu quittes Safari > ce qui te redonne la fenêtre aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > tu relances le Terminal etc.)

la commande inscrit un chemin de démarrage sur l'en-tête du volume *CLE* => pointant au lanceur *boot.efi* de l'OS copié. Commande muette si elle passe (retour direct de *-bash-3.2#*)

Si tel a bien été le cas > enchaîne avec la commande de vérification :

```
bless --info /Vol*/CLE
```

qui affiche le chemin de démarrage actif de *CLE*

Poste le retour de cette commande.


----------



## Duky (7 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Voici la 1ère commande à passer :
> 
> ```
> bless --folder /Vol*/CLE/System/Library/CoreServices --file /Vol*/CLE/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
> ...


Fait ! Voila le resultat :


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2020)

Duky a dit:


> Je peux me connecter au forum via le Safari (c'est juste l'onglet avec les 3 points à la verticale du forum qi ne fonctionne pas dessus


Laquelle celle-ci...


----------



## Duky (7 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Laquelle celle-ci...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 197073


Oui, les icones n'apparaissent pas...


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2020)

@ *Duky*

Parfait : chemin de démarrage valide.

- passe la commande complémentaire :​

```
kextcache -u /Volumes/CLE
```

qui recrée le cache de démarrage-Système : *prelinkedkernel* > chargé par le lanceur *boot.efi* au démarrage

As-tu obtenu un retour de la commande ?


----------



## Duky (7 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Duky*
> 
> Parfait : chemin de démarrage valide.
> 
> ...


Non, directement retour sur -bash-3.2#


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2020)

Commande bien passée dans ce cas. Alors tu vas tenter ta chance -->

- va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne le volume *CLE* (affiché suite à l'inscription du chemin de démarrage) > *Redémarrer*​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si l'OS cloné s'est chargé jusqu'au bout et si tu as pu ouvrir une session-clone de ton originale. Si oui : la connexion USB induira forcément un fonctionnement lent.


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2020)

Duky a dit:


> Oui, les icones n'apparaissent pas...


Tiens, tiens, je vais remonter l'information, car tu n'es pas le premier qui rencontre ce problème.


----------



## Duky (7 Novembre 2020)

ca demarre   Par contre j'ai le message d'erreur suivant


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2020)

Content pour toi !

- et le message du Finder est normal : le volume interne *Macintosh HD* dépend d'un système de fichiers *jhfs+* corrompu de façon irréparable. Il est bon à reformater.​
Teste un peu pour voir si tout fonctionne (admise une lenteur induite par la connexion USB).


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2020)

Note : je vais me déconnecter. Je reviendrai plus tard dans le fil pour la finalisation du sauvetage.


----------



## Duky (7 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Content pour toi !
> 
> - et le message du Finder est normal : le volume interne *Macintosh HD* dépend d'un système de fichiers *jhfs+* corrompu de façon irréparable. Il est bon à reformater.​
> Teste un peu pour voir si tout fonctionne (admise une lenteur induite par la connexion USB).


Super nouvelle   Mille mercis !!! J'ai fait un ou deux tests, globalement cela a l'air de fonctionner... Juste pour le moment, je n'ai pas pu acceder aux preferences Compte Internet... Mais dejà c'est top!

c'était juste un problème de délai, même les préférences Internet, j'y accède.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2020)

Refais signe ici quand tu seras de nouveau disponible.


----------



## Duky (7 Novembre 2020)

Me revoilà !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2020)

Tu trouves un Terminal dans le volume *CLE* démarré at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.

- lance-le > passe la commande (copier-coller avec ton Safari de session) :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```

qui reformate le *Macintosh HD* interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (7 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu trouves un Terminal dans le volume *CLE* démarré at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.
> 
> - lance-le > passe la commande (copier-coller avec ton Safari de session) :​
> 
> ...


----------



## Duky (7 Novembre 2020)

Duky a dit:


> Voila ce que cela donne (NOTA : je peux enfin accéder à l'outil de publication du code




```
pc2:~ duke$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 297 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
pc2:~ duke$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2020)

Reformatage réussi.

-----------

Va à cette page internet : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite de 1 mois (sans restrictions logicielles) dont tu vas profiter.

----------

Comme le clonage risque de durer longtemps à cause de la masse des données > afin d'éviter à ton Mac de s'endormir > passe la commande :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```

que tu avais déjà passée dans le *terminal* de la session de secours. Cela fait > ne ferme pas le terminal ouvert (la commande *caffeinate* en est solidaire) => planque sa fenêtre dans un coin qu'elle ne te gêne pas.
----------

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *CLE*

DESTINATION = *Macintosh HD*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *CLE* dans *Macintosh HD*. Quand il t'annonce que c'est fini > redémarre avec la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis *Macintosh HD* > démarre dessus.

- tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as retrouvé une session fonctionnelle dans un OS "clone d'un clone".​


----------



## Duky (7 Novembre 2020)

C'est parti... J'ai comme le sentiment que la prochaine fois que je vais t'écrire cela sera pour t'envoyer un immense merci


----------



## Duky (8 Novembre 2020)

Duky a dit:


> C'est parti... J'ai comme le sentiment que la prochaine fois que je vais t'écrire cela sera pour t'envoyer un immense merci





macomaniac a dit:


> Reformatage réussi.
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


Et bien oui, j'ai retrouvé une session fonctionnelle dans un OS "clone de clone". Je ne sais pas comment t'exprimer ma gratitude, mais sache que tu me tire d'une sacrée m...de ! C'est vraiment génial qu'il y est des personnes comme toi, compétente et aidante !Milles mercis, chapeau bas, etc... !  

Nota : pour info, j'ai donc vérifié, je rencontre le même problème d'affichage des icônes du bouton (... verticaux) que sur le Safari de la session de secours. La version de mon Safari Version 9.1.2 (11601.7.7). Hier avec FireFox, je n'avais pas ce problème.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2020)

Content pour toi !

- pour ton problème d'affichage des boutons *⫶* dans la barre de menus de saisie d'un message => je n'ai aucune idée.​


----------



## Duky (24 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Content pour toi !
> 
> - pour ton problème d'affichage des boutons *⫶* dans la barre de menus de saisie d'un message => je n'ai aucune idée.​


Bonjour Macomaniac,

Je ne pensais pas faire appel à toi aussi tôt, mais j'ai à nouveau rencontré le même problème : mon Mac ne charge pas jusqu'au bout. Alors que la barre de charge est à 70% il s'éteint. J'ai voulu lancé le mode de récupération, mais la commande CMd + R m'a directement renvoyé sur la Restauration par Internet.
C'est chose faite. J'ai lancé les premières commandes suivantes : diskutil list ; diskutil info disk0s2 et diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2. Voici ce que cela me donne... Je ne sais pas si cela t'inspire. D'avance merci.


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.2 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

-bash-3.2# disk0s2
-bash: disk0s2: command not found
-bash-3.2# diskutill info disk0s2
-bash: diskutill: command not found
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk0s2
   Device Identifier:        disk0s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0

   Volume Name:              Macintosh HD
   Mounted:                  No

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  Journaled HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended (Journaled)
   Journal:                  Unknown (not mounted)
   Owners:                   Disabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              B79F38E2-5B30-3AB6-AEC0-865CDF4D8044
   Disk / Partition UUID:    F135E548-9770-45C5-B0F3-105906C71D87
   Partition Offset:         209735680 Bytes (409640 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                319.2 GB (319213174784 Bytes) (exactly 623463232 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:        0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units)

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Not applicable (not mounted)

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              No
   Hardware AES Support:     No

-bash-3.2# diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
Started file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Finished file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2021)

Bonjour *Duky*

Il n'y a pas de partition de secours en-dessous de la partition *Macintosh HD* sur le disque. Tu ne peux donc que démarrer par internet  > sur l'OS de secours d'usine ici téléchargé en *RAM* depuis le serveur Apple de récupération.

- le système de fichiers *jhfs+* formateur du volume *Macintosh HD* => est sans erreur. Mais le volume n'est pas monté.​
Passe la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk0s2
```

qui monte le volume

Poste le retour.

Question : quel est l'OS installé dans *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## Duky (24 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Duky*
> 
> Il n'y a pas de partition de secours en-dessous de la partition *Macintosh HD* sur le disque. Tu ne peux donc que démarrer par internet  > sur l'OS de secours d'usine ici téléchargé en *RAM* depuis le serveur Apple de récupération.
> 
> ...


Merci de ta réponse. J'ai passé la commande, mais cela ne donne pas grand chose.
S'agissant de l'OS, je crois que c'est El Capitan.


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil mount disk0s2
Volume on disk0s2 timed out waiting to mount
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2021)

Le volume ne monte pas dans les limites du délai imparti. Je conjecture une corruption du système de fichiers *jhfs+* (formateur du volume) = présence d'erreurs.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
```

qui vérifie le système de fichiers formateur du volume

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (24 Mars 2021)

Voilà ce que cela donne :

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
Started file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Finished file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2021)

Le système de fichiers ne révèle pas d'erreurs et pourtant le volume ne monte pas.

- repasse par acquit de conscience la commande :​

```
diskutil mount disk0s2
```

qui monte le volume

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (24 Mars 2021)

L'acquit de conscience à du bon. Le résultat diffère un peu de précédemment

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil mount disk0s2
Volume on disk0s2 failed to mount
If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2021)

Le volume refuse de monter.

- est-ce que tu as des données à sauvegarder dans ce volume ?​


----------



## Duky (24 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le volume refuse de monter.
> 
> - est-ce que tu as des données à sauvegarder dans ce volume ?​


Oui il y a pas mal de documents que j'aimerais pouvoir récupérer...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2021)

Il arrive qu'un volume de démarrage qui ne monte pas de manière conventionnelle > monte en mode *Single User*. Tu vas donc faire ce test -->

- redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > les 2 touches *⌘S* (*cmd S*) tenues pressées = démarrage en mode *Single User*. Obtiens-tu un écran noir sur lequel défilent des lignes de logs de démarrage blanches > défilé qui s'immobile à la fin sur une invite de commande :​

```
root#
```

ou est-ce que le défilement ne parvient pas à s'arrêter ?


----------



## Duky (25 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il arrive qu'un volume de démarrage qui ne monte pas de manière conventionnelle > monte en mode *Single User*. Tu vas donc faire ce test -->
> 
> - redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > les 2 touches *⌘S* (*cmd S*) tenues pressées = démarrage en mode *Single User*. Obtiens-tu un écran noir sur lequel défilent des lignes de logs de démarrage blanches > défilé qui s'immobile à la fin sur une invite de commande :​
> 
> ...


Bonjour Macomaniac,

J'ai fait la manip, cela s'arrête effectivement sur l'invite de commande root#.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2021)

Est-tu toujours dans la session du *Single User* ?


----------



## Duky (25 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-tu toujours dans la session du *Single User* ?


Non, car je ne savais pas comment revenir vers Safari. J'ai redémarré en mode Récupération depuis Internet.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2021)

D'accord. Dans la session de secours (*Utilitaires macOS*) > lance l'Utilitaire de disque -->

- est-ce que *Macintosh HD* est affiché en *noir* (= monté) ou en *grisé* (= démonté) ? - il arrive en effet qu'un démarrage en *Single User* permette ensuite le remontage d'un volume récalcitrant.​


----------



## Duky (25 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> D'accord. Dans la session de secours (*Utilitaires macOS*) > lance l'Utilitaire de disque -->
> 
> - est-ce que *Macintosh HD* est affiché en *noir* (= monté) ou en *grisé* (= démonté) ? - il arrive en effet qu'un démarrage en *Single User* permette ensuite le remontage d'un volume récalcitrant.​


Le Macintosh HD est affiché démonté.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2021)

Alors il va falloir refaire un test en *Single User* > avec passation de quelques commandes destinées à vérifier si le volume est clonable depuis cette session.

- fais signe ici quand tu seras de nouveau disponible.​


----------



## Duky (26 Mars 2021)

Bonjour Macomaniac

Disponible !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2021)

Me revoici.

Démarre via *⌘S* en *Single User* -->

- voici les caractèristiques de ce démarrage : volume *Macintosh HD* monté en mode faible (lecture seule) > Système démarré en mode faible : *kernel* chargé en *RAM* avec les extensions mais sans aucun service (*daemon*) de l'OS initialisé > clavier en *QWERTY* logique. C'est le mode faible de ce démarrage => qui permet justement à un volume de démarrage invalide de se trouver remonté (« la force des faibles »).​
Quand tu as l'invite de commande *root#* > passe la commande qui doit s'afficher ainsi :

```
ls /
```

et que tu saisis ainsi :


```
ls =
```

la commande liste les objets de 1er rang (fchiers ou objets) du volume 

Poste une photo montrant l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Duky (26 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Me revoici.
> 
> Démarre via *⌘S* en *Single User* -->
> 
> ...


Voila ce que cela nous donne


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2021)

Je vois la distribution complète des dossiers d'un OS. Reste à savoir si les fichiers terminaux sont accessibles => c'est ce que va montrer la commande suivante.

- redémarre en *Single User* via *⌘S* (car je suppose que tu n'as pas laissé cette session ouverte) > et passe la commande qui doit s'afficher ainsi :​

```
du -sh /*
```

et que tu tapes ainsi :


```
du )sh =⇧!
```

l'astérisque * se frappe en *QWERTY* par la combinaison des 2 touches *⇧!* (*maj !*) ou comme si tu tapais le chiffre *8* sur un *AZERTY*

la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) la taille des dossiers de 1er rang de *Macintosh HD*. Commande lente : attends le retour de *root#* en signal de fin.

Poste une photo du retour. La commande *du* > moins superficielle que la commande de listage *ls* => va décider si les fichiers sont accessibles et clonables (mesures réussies) ou pas (mesures échouées). De plus > en cas de succès => on saura quelle est la taille des fichiers à récupérer.

Note : pour redémarrer > tu passes la commande :

```
reboot
```

identique dans les 2 claviers

=> et tu tiens aussitôt pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* pour revenir dans la session de secours habituelle.


----------



## Kassi13 (26 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *mmmad*
> 
> Démarre les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (ou *OS X*). Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,j ai le meme problème avec mon mac depuis quelques heures ,est ce que c est possible de m aider a le réparer ?


----------



## Duky (27 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois la distribution complète des dossiers d'un OS. Reste à savoir si les fichiers terminaux sont accessibles => c'est ce que va montrer la commande suivante.
> 
> - redémarre en *Single User* via *⌘S* (car je suppose que tu n'as pas laissé cette session ouverte) > et passe la commande qui doit s'afficher ainsi :​
> 
> ...


Ok. Voici ce que me donne la manip du -sh


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

Tu as obtenu une mensuration complète des dossiers de l'OS dans *Macintosh HD*. Ce qui valide la possibilité de cloner inégralement le contenu de volume depuis la session du *Single User*.

- je comptabilise : 276,6 Gi = *297 Go* de données. Dont 214 Gi = *230 Go* de fichiers dans les Utilisateurs.​
Disposes-tu d'un DDE USB > sur le disque duquel on puisse créer un volume d'environ *350 Go* (toujours prévoir une marge en cas de délayage à la copie) => dédié au clone ?


----------



## Duky (27 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as obtenu une mensuration complète des dossiers de l'OS dans *Macintosh HD*. Ce qui valide la possibilité de cloner inégralement le contenu de volume depuis la session du *Single User*.
> 
> - je comptabilise : 276,6 Gi = *297 Go* de données. Dont 214 Gi = *230 Go* de fichiers dans les Utilisateurs.​
> Disposes-tu d'un DDE USB > sur le disque duquel on puisse créer un volume d'environ *350 Go* (toujours prévoir une marge en cas de délayage à la copie) => dédié au clone ?


Ca commence a sentir bon ! 
Oui, jai bien un DDE !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

Branche le DDE au Mac (sa session de secours ouverte). Attends quelques secondes que le disque soit connecté. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list ; df -H
```

(point-virgule *;* au milieu) qui affiche : la configuration des disques & l'occupation des volumes montés (en *Go*)

Poste le retour.

Note : un clonage depuis la session du *Single User* a quelque chose de particulièrement sophistiqué. Heureusement pour toi > je n'en découvre pas aujourd'hui les problèmes.


----------



## Duky (27 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Branche le DDE au Mac (sa session de secours ouverte). Attends quelques secondes que le disque soit connecté. Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list ; df -H
> ...


Voilà le résultat de la commande diskutil disk ; df -H.

NOTA : C'est le même DDE que celui employé en novembre. Il contient encore un clone réalisé à l'époque. Si tu penses qu'il vaut mieux le garder au cas où (si le clone depuis le Single User ne marchait pas), je dois pouvoir trouver un moyen de me procurer un autre DDE.

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list ; df -H
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.2 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk20
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk20s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     499.8 GB   disk20s2

Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    2.0G   1.3G   720M    64%   45181 4294922098    0%   /
devfs           205k   205k     0B   100%     692          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2      5.2M   618k   4.6M    12%      20 4294967259    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk3      524k   147k   377k    29%       4 4294967275    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk4      524k   147k   377k    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk5      524k   160k   365k    31%      12 4294967267    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk6      2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk7      524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk8      524k   307k   217k    59%      22 4294967257    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk9       13M   3.1M   9.5M    25%      58 4294967221    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk10     4.2M   205k   4.0M     5%      22 4294967257    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk12     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk13     524k   180k   344k    35%      11 4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk14     524k   164k   360k    32%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk15     1.0M   176k   872k    17%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk16     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk17     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk18     524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk19     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk20s2   500G   304G   196G    61% 1439999 4293527280    0%   /Volumes/CLE
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

Si le volume *CLE* est un clone (qui date un peu) du volume *Macintosh HD* interne => on doit pouvoir effectuer un clonage de type "mise-à-niveau" (qui ne rajouterait que les différences de la source sans remplacer les identiques). D'accord ?

- et d'accord pour lancer le clonage maintenant depuis le *Single User* ?​


----------



## Duky (27 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si le volume *CLE* est un clone (qui date un peu) du volume *Macintosh HD* interne => on doit pouvoir effectuer un clonage de type "mise-à-niveau" (qui ne rajouterait que les différences de la source sans remplacer les identiques). D'accord ?
> 
> - et d'accord pour lancer le clonage maintenant depuis le *Single User* ?​


D'accord pour les deux !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

Bon -->

- le DDE toujours bien branché au Mac > redémarre une fois (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > les 2 touches *⌘S* tenues pressées => pour ouvrir la session du *Single User* (utilisateur unique = *root*).

Quand tu as l'invite de commande : *root#* > repasse pour commencer une commande :

```
ls /
```

saisie :


```
ls =
```

pour vérifier si les objets de 1er rang de *Macintosh HD* sont toujours lisibles

Poste une photo du retour.


----------



## Duky (27 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon -->
> 
> - le DDE toujours bien branché au Mac > redémarre une fois (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > les 2 touches *⌘S* tenues pressées => pour ouvrir la session du *Single User* (utilisateur unique = *root*).
> 
> ...


voila


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

Tout le monde est toujours présent. Alors voici la problématique -->

- lors du démarrage en *Single User* > aucun des services (*daemons*) de l'OS n'est lancé. Notamment les services *diskarbitrationd* & *diskmanagementd* de gestion des disques. Conséquences : la commande *diskutil* qui dépend de ces services est invalide > et aucun disque connecté en externe (comme ton DDE) n'a son volume monté par défaut après probation de son système de fichiers. Il faut donc remonter manuellement le volume *CLE* du DDE avec la commande *mount* qui requiert d'assigner l'index d'appareil de la partition en source > et un dossier en destination du montage (dossier qui servira de point de montage au volume).​​- le disque interne du Mac démarré est forcément *disk0* (= *1er* disque connecté). On décide alors spéculativement que le disque externe du DDE est *disk1* (*2è* disque connecté). La partition du volume *CLE* sera alors *disk1s2*.​​- le volume *Macintosh HD* étant monté en lecture seule par défaut et non susceptible d'un remontage "*live*" en lecture et écriture (vu la corruption de son système de fichiers *jhfs+*) => il faut en destination opter pour un dossier préexistant de l'OS comme espace point de montage de *CLE*. Je décide de choisir le dossier invisible */Volumes* > qui sert normalement d'espace de montage pour tous les volumes indépendants du volume de démarrage (*Macintosh HD* n'y a qu'un lien symbolique > redirigeant au point de montage de volume démarré */* pris en charge par le processus du *kernel* chargé en *RAM* au démarrage). Pourquoi */Volumes* ? => car je sais qu'en *Single User* > aucun volume n'y est monté actuellement > faute des services de l'OS qui auraient pris en charge ce montage. C'est donc un dossier vide sans emploi qui nous tend les bras.​
----------

Application du raisonnement -->

- passe à présent (avec le plus grand soin !) la commande qui doit s'afficher à l'écran ainsi :​

```
mount -t hfs /dev/disk1s2 /Volumes
```


et que tu saisis ainsi -->


```
,ount )t hfs =dev=disk&sé =Volu,es
```

respecte bien les espaces séparant les termes. Les chiffres se frappent directement sur les touches correspondantes sans la touche *maj* pressée.

la commande monte l'appareil externe *disk1s2* > dans l'espace du répertoire */Volumes* pris comme point de montage

Si la commande passe > tu dois voir s'afficher le retour suivant :

```
hfs : mounted CLE on device disk1s2
```

est-ce que c'est bien ce que tu as obtenu en validant la commande ?


----------



## Duky (27 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tout le monde est toujours présent. Alors voici la problématique -->
> 
> - lors du démarrage en *Single User* > aucun des services (*daemons*) de l'OS n'est lancé. Notamment les services *diskarbitrationd* & *diskmanagementd* de gestion des disques. Conséquences : la commande *diskutil* qui dépend de ces services est invalide > et aucun disque connecté en externe (comme ton DDE) n'a son volume monté par défaut après probation de son système de fichiers. Il faut donc remonter manuellement le volume *CLE* du DDE avec la commande *mount* qui requiert d'assigner l'index d'appareil de la partition en source > et un dossier en destination du montage (dossier qui servira de point de montage au volume).​​- le disque interne du Mac démarré est forcément *disk0* (= *1er* disque connecté). On décide alors spéculativement que le disque externe du DDE est *disk1* (*2è* disque connecté). La partition du volume *CLE* sera alors *disk1s2*.​​- le volume *Macintosh HD* étant monté en lecture seule par défaut et non susceptible d'un remontage "*live*" en lecture et écriture (vu la corruption de son système de fichiers *jhfs+*) => il faut en destination opter pour un dossier préexistant de l'OS comme espace point de montage de *CLE*. Je décide de choisir le dossier invisible */Volumes* > qui sert normalement d'espace de montage pour tous les volumes indépendants du volume de démarrage (*Macintosh HD* n'y a qu'un lien symbolique > redirigeant au point de montage de volume démarré */* pris en charge par le processus du *kernel* chargé en *RAM* au démarrage). Pourquoi */Volumes* ? => car je sais qu'en *Single User* > aucun volume n'y est monté actuellement > faute des services de l'OS qui auraient pris en charge ce montage. C'est donc un dossier vide sans emploi qui nous tend les bras.​
> ----------
> ...


Malheureusement non. J'ai une erreur -1... Je t'envoie la photo cela te parlera sans doute plus qu a moi...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

Il y a un échec du  remontage > pour raison de "*resource busy*" (comme qui dirait "appareil de la partition source déjà pris en charge"). Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```

saisie :


```
df )H
```

qui affiche l'occupation de tous les volumes montés actuellement

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (27 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il y a un échec du  remontage > pour raison de "*resource busy*" (comme qui dirait "appareil de la partition source déjà pris en charge"). Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> df -H
> ...


voila le retour de commande


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

Il n'y a pourtant que *Macintosh HD* monté en tant que "*root_device*".

- passe la commande :​

```
hdiutil unmount /dev/disk1s2
```

saisie :


```
hdiutil un,ount =dev=disk&sé
```

qui démonte le volume *CLE* (au cas où il y a aurait une pseudo prise en charge de son système de fichiers)

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (27 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il n'y a pourtant que *Macintosh HD* monté en tant que "*root_device*".
> 
> - passe la commande :​
> 
> ...


cela n a pas l air de vouloir fonctionner...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

Bon. On tente un remontage. Passe la commande :

```
sudo mount -t hfs /dev/disk1s2 /Volumes
```

saisie :


```
sudo ,ount )t hfs =dev=disk&sé =Volu,es
```

poste le retour.

C'est la 1ère fois que je rencontre en *Single User* ce type de blocage : "*Resources busy*" => qui signifierait une prise en charge par le *kernel* du système de fichiers *jhfs+* de la partition *disk1s2*. Sans pourtant que cela ne donne lieu au montage d'un volume (impossible sans les services de gestion de disques).


----------



## Duky (27 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon. On tente un remontage. Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> sudo mount -t hfs /dev/disk1s2 /Volumes
> ...


On retrouve encore l'erreur Resource busy...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
ls /dev/r*
```

saisie :


```
ls =dev=r⇧!
```

qui liste dans le registre des *devices* => les appareils connectés dont l'intitulé commence par *r* (comme *rdisk* = *r*aw_*disk*)

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (27 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> ls /dev/r*
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

On voit bien le *rdisk1* (disque du DDE) et ses 2 partitions : *disk1s1* (*EFI*) et *disk1s2* (*CLE*). Donc l'adressage comme *disk1s2* est valide.

- bon : on va miser sur un redémarrage > pour reconnecter le disque du DDE sans "*Resource busy*".​
Donc passe la commande :

```
reboot
```

qui redémarre le Mac > et tiens pressées les touches *⌘S* pour revenir dans la session du *Single User*

Quand tu as de nouveau *root#* > repasse la commande :

```
mount -t hfs /dev/disk1s2 /Volumes
```

saisie :


```
,ount )t hfs =dev=disk&sé =Volu,es
```

et poste le retour.

Note : le disque du DDE doit toujours être branché avant le démarrage en *Single User* > sinon aucune connexion après démarrage n'est prise en charge.


----------



## Duky (27 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> On voit bien le *rdisk1* (disque du DDE) et ses 2 partitions : *disk1s1* (*EFI*) et *disk1s2* (*CLE*). Donc l'adressage comme *disk1s2* est valide.
> 
> - bon : on va miser sur un redémarrage > pour reconnecter le disque du DDE sans "*Resource busy*".​
> Donc passe la commande :
> ...


ca a l air d etre ca !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

Mais ce n'est pas ça  --> tu as oublié *hfs* entre *-t* et */dev/disk1s2* dans la commande (*-t* c'est l'option de type de partition > et *hfs* c'est la détermination de ce type = "*Apple_HFS*").

- repasse exactement :​

```
mount -t hfs /dev/disk1s2 /Volumes
```

saisie


```
,ount )t hfs =dev=disk&sé =Volu,es
```

et poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (27 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Mais ce n'est pas ça  --> tu as oublié *hfs* entre *-t* et */dev/disk1s2* dans la commande (*-t* c'est l'option de type de partition > et *hfs* c'est la détermination de ce type = "*Apple_HFS*").
> 
> - repasse exactement :​
> 
> ...


Dommage ! Faux espoir, car du coup je rencontre a nouveau l'erreur Resource busy


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

Bon : soyons fous ! Changeons d'interprétation -->

- supposons que ton disque interne ait un plomb dans l'aile qui l'alentisse et soit battu de vitesse à la connexion au Système du Mac par le DDE externe. Le DDE serait alors *disk0* et le HDD *disk1*. La partition *disk1s2* serait alors celle de *Macintosh HD* monté => ce qui expliquerait le : "*Resource busy*".​
Test ! --> passe la commande :

```
mount -t hfs /dev/disk0s2 /Volumes
```

saisie :


```
,ount )t hfs =dev=diskàsé =Volu,es
```

censée monter un volume *CLE* formé sur la partition *disk0s2* => à l'espace du répertoire */Volumes*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (27 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon : soyons fous ! Changeons d'interprétation -->
> 
> - supposons que ton disque interne ait un plomb dans l'aile qui l'alentisse et soit battu de vitesse à la connexion au Système du Mac par le DDE externe. Le DDE serait alors *disk0* et le HDD *disk1*. La partition *disk1s2* serait alors celle de *Macintosh HD* monté => ce qui expliquerait le : "*Resource busy*".​
> Test ! --> passe la commande :
> ...


La folie aurait elle du bon? Je ne saurais l'interpréter, mais toi si ! En tout cas voici le retour qui n'affiche plus de Resource busy


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

Ça n'a pas fonctionné : *disk0s2* est manifestement la partition de *Macintosh HD*.

- est-ce que tu as une clé USB disponible ? --> il va falloir faire un test de remontage avec un autre disque externe. Si ça fonctionnait avec la clé => cela voudrait dire alors que le disque de ton DDE ne convient pas pour un remontage de son volume en *Single User*.​


----------



## Duky (27 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ça n'a pas fonctionné : *disk0s2* est manifestement la partition de *Macintosh HD*.
> 
> - est-ce que tu as une clé USB disponible ? --> il va falloir faire un test de remontage avec un autre disque externe. Si ça fonctionnait avec la clé => cela voudrait dire alors que le disque de ton DDE ne convient pas pour un remontage de son volume en *Single User*.​


Oui, j ai une clef USB. Est ce qu'il faut que la vide ou c'est juste pour un test?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

Ça va dépendre de son paramétrage (table de partition et type de partition).

- redémarre sur la session de secours normale. Branche ta clé. Passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list ; df -H
```

qui affiche la configuration des disques & l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste le retour.

Note : je vais me déconnecter. Je reviendrai dans ce fil vers les 21 H pour aviser la situation.


----------



## Duky (27 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ça va dépendre de son paramétrage (table de partition et type de partition).
> 
> - redémarre sur la session de secours normale. Branche ta clé. Passe la commande :​
> 
> ...


Ca marche, merci déjà pour le temps passé. Je te retrouve donc vers 21h. Je fais la manip et t'envoie le retour d'ici là.


----------



## Duky (27 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ça va dépendre de son paramétrage (table de partition et type de partition).
> 
> - redémarre sur la session de secours normale. Branche ta clé. Passe la commande :​
> 
> ...


De retour, en mode session de secours (récupération depuis Internet). Clé bracnhée, voilà ce que cela nous donne

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list ; df -H
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.2 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk20
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 RiDATA                  7.8 GB     disk20s1

Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    2.0G   1.3G   720M    64%   45181 4294922098    0%   /
devfs           203k   203k     0B   100%     688          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2      5.2M   700k   4.5M    14%      20 4294967259    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk3      524k   147k   377k    29%       4 4294967275    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk4      524k   147k   377k    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk5      524k   160k   365k    31%      12 4294967267    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk6      2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk7      524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk8      524k   307k   217k    59%      22 4294967257    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk9       13M   3.1M   9.5M    25%      58 4294967221    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk10     4.2M   205k   4.0M     5%      22 4294967257    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk12     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk13     524k   180k   344k    35%      11 4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk14     524k   164k   360k    32%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk15     1.0M   180k   868k    18%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk16     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk17     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk18     524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk19     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk20s1   7.7G   7.7G    23M   100%       0          0  100%   /Volumes/RiDATA
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

Ta clé est pleine (*7,7 Go* sur *7,7 Go*). Elle a des paramètres Windows (table *MBR* et format *FAT-32*).

- veux-tu qu'on essaie un remontage avec elle ?​


----------



## Duky (28 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ta clé est pleine (*7,7 Go* sur *7,7 Go*). Elle a des paramètres Windows (table *MBR* et format *FAT-32*).
> 
> - veux-tu qu'on essaie un remontage avec elle ?​


Oui si tu penses que c'est possible


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2021)

Bon. La clé USB seule branchée au Mac en externe > redémarre en *Single User* via *⌘S*.

- quand tu as *root#* > on assume que la partition du volume *RiDATA* a l'index d'appareil *disk1s1*. Il s'agit de monter ce volume en assignant un type de partition *msdos* (correspondant au *FAT-32*).​
Donc passe la commande :

```
mount -t msdos /dev/disk1s1 /Volumes
```

que tu saisis :


```
,ount )t ,sdos =dev=disk&s& =Volu,es
```

et poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (28 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon. La clé USB seule branchée au Mac en externe > redémarre en *Single User* via *⌘S*.
> 
> - quand tu as *root#* > on assume que la partition du volume *RiDATA* a l'index d'appareil *disk1s1*. Il s'agit de monter ce volume en assignant un type de partition *msdos* (correspondant au *FAT-32*).​
> Donc passe la commande :
> ...


Bonjour Macomaniac, content de te voir !  Voici ce que cela donne


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2021)

Interprétation : cette fois-ci > il n'y a plus une objection de "*Resource busy*" > mais la *kext* (extension du noyau) : *msdosfs.kext* injectée dans le *kernel* au démarrage => n'est pas validée comme pilote.

- il faudrait que tu décharges ta clé de ses *7,7 Go* de données > pour qu'on la reparamètre en table *GPT* et format *jhfs+* => avant de refaire une tentative de montage. Si tu as un PC => peux-tu vider ta clé de ses données ?​


----------



## Duky (28 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Interprétation : cette fois-ci > il n'y a plus une objection de "*Resource busy*" > mais la *kext* (extension du noyau) : *msdosfs.kext* injectée dans le *kernel* au démarrage => n'est pas validée comme pilote.
> 
> - il faudrait que tu décharges ta clé de ses *7,7 Go* de données > pour qu'on la reparamètre en table *GPT* et format *jhfs+* => avant de refaire une tentative de montage. Si tu as un PC => peux-tu vider ta clé de ses données ?​


Cest fait. J'ai reconnecté la cle a mon Mac reste ouvert en session Single User. Je repasse la commande?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2021)

Redémarre via :

```
reboot
```

et *⌘R* pour ouvrir la session de secours. Passe une commande :


```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie la clé (il faut la reparamétrer).


----------



## Duky (28 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Interprétation : cette fois-ci > il n'y a plus une objection de "*Resource busy*" > mais la *kext* (extension du noyau) : *msdosfs.kext* injectée dans le *kernel* au démarrage => n'est pas validée comme pilote.
> 
> - il faudrait que tu décharges ta clé de ses *7,7 Go* de données > pour qu'on la reparamètre en table *GPT* et format *jhfs+* => avant de refaire une tentative de montage. Si tu as un PC => peux-tu vider ta clé de ses données ?​


En fait le mode Single User ne me renvoie pas la commande root donc l'ai relancee  la cle au préalable branchee


----------



## Duky (28 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Redémarre via :
> 
> ```
> reboot
> ...


pardon, je n'avais pas vu ton message. Je reboot en Mode Recuperation et je t'envoie le retour de commande


----------



## Duky (28 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Redémarre via :
> 
> ```
> reboot
> ...


Nous y voilà donc (désolé cela m'a pris un peu de temps)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.2 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 RIDATA                  7.8 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ RIDATA gpt disk2
```

la commande reparamètre la clé : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *RIDATA*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (28 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ RIDATA gpt disk2
> ...


Ca a fonctionné ! 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ RIDATA gpt disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name RIDATA
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 7 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2021)

La clé seule branchée au Mac > redémarre en *Single User* via *⌘S*.

- quand tu as *root#* > on conjecture que la partition du volume *RIDATA* aura l'index d'appareil *disk1s2*. Le type de partition quant à lui sera désigné par *hfs*.​
Donc passe la commande :

```
mount -t hfs /dev/disk1s2 /Volumes
```

que tu saisis :


```
,ount )t hfs =dev=disk&sé =Volu,es
```

la commande remonte le volume

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (28 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> La clé seule branchée au Mac > redémarre en *Single User* via *⌘S*.
> 
> - quand tu as *root#* > on conjecture que la partition du volume *RIDATA* aura l'index d'appareil *disk1s2*. Le type de partition quant à lui sera désigné par *hfs*.​
> Donc passe la commande :
> ...


Me revoila et voila le retour de commande


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2021)

Cette fois-ci --> ça a failli le faire. Pas de "*Resource busy*" > mais le constat d'une absence du système de fichiers de référence dans la Bibliothèque générale de l'OS. Car ? --> car tu as fait une erreur de saisie. Tu as saisi : *hsf* comme type de partition > au lieu de *hfs*.

- donc repasse exactement la commande :​

```
mount -t hfs /dev/disk1s2 /Volumes
```

saisie :


```
,ount )t hfs =dev=disk&sé =Volu,es
```

et poste le retour => qu'on voie si la chance informatique tourne enfin en ta faveur.


----------



## Duky (28 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Cette fois-ci --> ça a failli le faire. Pas de "*Resource busy*" > mais le constat d'une absence du système de fichiers de référence dans la Bibliothèque générale de l'OS. Car ? --> car tu as fait une erreur de saisie. Tu as saisi : *hsf* comme type de partition > au lieu de *hfs*.
> 
> - donc repasse exactement la commande :​
> 
> ...


Ah la bourrique ! Effectivement sans erreur de ma part cela marche beaucoup mieux !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2021)

*Victoire !* (enfin...) --> le volume *RIDATA*  résidant sur l'appareil de la partition *disk1s2* => a été monté au point de montage */Volumes* du volume démarré en *Single User* : *Macintosh HD*. Rien ne s'oppose plus formellement à un clonage de *Macintosh HD* => à destination d'un volume suffisant qu'on montera au point de montage */Volumes*. Ce qui n'est pas le cas du volume *RIDATA* qui n'était qu'un volume expérimental de *7,7 Go* d'une clé USB.

- il faut donc à la place de *RIDATA* utiliser le volume d'un DDE USB d'une capacité suffisante. Redémarre via *reboot* + *⌘R* pour ouvrir la session de secours. Dans l'Utilitaire de disque => démonte le volume *RIDATA* et débranche la clé. Branche le DDE du volume *Clone*.​
Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques. Il reste à vérifier pourquoi le volume *Clone* à la différence du volume *RIDATA* n'est pas montable en *Single User* > mais retourne une erreur : "*Resource busy*".


----------



## Duky (28 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Victoire !* (enfin...) --> le volume *RIDATA*  résidant sur l'appareil de la partition *disk1s2* => a été monté au point de montage */Volumes* du volume démarré en *Single User* : *Macintosh HD*. Rien ne s'oppose plus formellement à un clonage de *Macintosh HD* => à destination d'un volume suffisant qu'on montera au point de montage */Volumes*. Ce qui n'est pas le cas du volume *RIDATA* qui n'était qu'un volume expérimental de *7,7 Go* d'une clé USB.
> 
> - il faut donc à la place de *RIDATA* utiliser le volume d'un DDE USB d'une capacité suffisante. Redémarre via *reboot* + *⌘R* pour ouvrir la session de secours. Dans l'Utilitaire de disque => démonte le volume *RIDATA* et débranche la clé. Branche le DDE du volume *Clone*.​
> Repasse une commande :
> ...


Me revoilà en Session de secours et cela nous donne 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.2 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     499.8 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2
```

qui vérifie le système de fichiers *jhfs+* > formateur du volume *CLE*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (28 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2
> ...


Voilà ce que cela donne

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2
Started file system verification on disk2s2 CLE
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume CLE appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk2s2 CLE
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2021)

Aucune erreur dans le système de fichiers. Passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil verifyDisk disk2
```

qui vérifie la structure logique du disque entier

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (28 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Aucune erreur dans le système de fichiers. Passe encore la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil verifyDisk disk2
> ...


Cela a l'air bon aussi pour le disque entier...

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil verifyDisk disk2
Started partition map verification on disk2
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Checking the partition map size
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map verification on disk2
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2021)

Aucune erreur non plus. Passe encore la commande :

```
df -H
```

qui mesure l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (28 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Aucune erreur non plus. Passe encore la commande :
> 
> ```
> df -H
> ...




```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   2.0G   1.3G   720M    64%   45181 4294922098    0%   /
devfs          205k   205k     0B   100%     692          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk3     5.2M   1.5M   3.7M    30%      20 4294967259    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk4     524k   147k   377k    29%       4 4294967275    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk5     524k   147k   377k    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk6     524k   160k   365k    31%      12 4294967267    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk7     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk8     524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk9     524k   307k   217k    59%      22 4294967257    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk10     13M   4.1M   8.5M    33%      91 4294967188    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk11    4.2M   4.0M   180k    96%     346 4294966933    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk13    2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk14    524k   180k   344k    35%      11 4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk15    524k   168k   356k    33%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk16    1.0M   180k   868k    18%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk17    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk18    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk19    524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk20    2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk2s2   500G   304G   196G    61% 1439999 4293527280    0%   /Volumes/CLE
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2021)

*304 Go* d'occupation de *CLE* et *196 Go* d'espace libre.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk2s2 400g jhfs+ TEST 0b
```

tu peux faire un copier-coller à rebours : copier ici avec Safari > coller dans le *terminal* > exécution

la commande rétrécit *CLE* à *400 Go* (non destructivement pour les données) et crée un volume *TEST* de *100 Go*. L'opération peut prendre un moment s'il y a des blocs écrits qui se baladent en queue d'espace de la partition.

Poste le retour.

Note : on va tester un remontage de *TEST* (volume vide) en *Single User* => et on saura tout : si c'est l'occupation de *CLE* qui pose un problème de remontage > ou si c'est le DDE qui est invalide.


----------



## Duky (28 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> *304 Go* d'occupation de *CLE* et *196 Go* d'espace libre.
> 
> - passe la commande :​
> 
> ...


Ok, pigé. Voici pour le moment ce que cela donne

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil resizeVolume disk2s2 400g jhfs+ TEST 0b
Resizing to 400000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk2s2 CLE
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume CLE appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s3 as a 93 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk2s2 CLE
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     400.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS TEST                    99.6 GB    disk2s3
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2021)

Parfait : volume *TEST* créé.

- redémarre en *Single User*. On assume que la partition de *TEST* est l'appareil *disk1s3*. Passe la commande :​

```
mount -t hfs /dev/disk1s3 /Volumes
```

saisie :


```
,ount )t hfs =dev=disk&s" =Volu,es
```

et poste le retour => qu'on voie s'il y a eu remontage du volume (ou pas).


----------



## Duky (28 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait : volume *TEST* créé.
> 
> - redémarre en *Single User*. On assume que la partition de *TEST* est l'appareil *disk1s3*. Passe la commande :​
> 
> ...


Ca marche aussi !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2021)

Hé oui ! 

```
hfs: mounted TEST on device disk1s3
```

volume vide monté (vs volume plein échoué).

Redémarre pour ouvrir la session de secours. Repasse alors un :

```
diskutil list
```

et reposte le tableau des disques => on va reformater le DDE pour produire un volume *Clone* unique & vide --> qu'on supposera pouvoir être monté en *Single User*. Si oui => on va pouvoir lancer le clonage.


----------



## Duky (28 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Hé oui !
> 
> ```
> hfs: mounted TEST on device disk1s3
> ...


Beau programme ! Malheureusement, je ne pourrai faire la manip que demain. Pour lancer la session de secours via Internet, je suis obligé d'aller chez des voisins pour avoir une connexion Internet de qualité... Ca va etre un peu tard pour ce soir. Demain matin donc. Merci beaucoup pour ton aide. J'ai le sentiment que tu as déjà réussi a démeler pas mal de choses...


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2021)

D'accord : c'est plus raisonnable. A priori => on devrait pouvoir effectuer le clonage désormais.

- à demain donc !​


----------



## Duky (29 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> D'accord : c'est plus raisonnable. A priori => on devrait pouvoir effectuer le clonage désormais.
> 
> - à demain donc !​


Bonjour Macomaniac,

Me revoilà en session de secours. Voilà le tableau des disques

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.2 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CLE                     400.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS TEST                    99.6 GB    disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk2
```

qui réinitialise le DDE : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *Clone*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (29 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk2
> ...


Voila un dique réintialisé avec succès ! 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Clone
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2021)

Parfait -->

- redémarre en *Single User* à présent. On assume que la partition du volume *Clone* aura l'index d'appareil *disk1s2*. Et on va parier que ce volume vide ne retournera pas au montage un "*Resource busy*" mais un succès.​
Donc passe la commande :

```
mount -t hfs /dev/disk1s2 /Volumes
```

saisie :


```
,ount )t hfs =dev=disk&sé =Volu,es
```

et poste le retour => qu'on voie s'il s'agit bien d'un :


```
hfs: mounted Clone on device disk1s2
```

attestant du succès de l'opération.


----------



## Duky (29 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait -->
> 
> - redémarre en *Single User* à présent. On assume que la partition du volume *Clone* aura l'index d'appareil *disk1s2*. Et on va parier que ce volume vide ne retournera pas au montage un "*Resource busy*" mais un succès.​
> Donc passe la commande :
> ...


Hourra !?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2021)

Oui : hourra ! Le volume *Clone* a bien été remonté au point de montage */Volumes* de *Macintosh HD*. Ce qui veut dire que le volume externe *Clone* est actuellement identique au dossier */Volumes* interne à *Macintosh HD*. Alors que *Macintosh HD* est monté en lecture seule --> le volume *Clone *est monté en lecture & écriture lui dans l'espace */Volumes*.

- passe la commande (avec le plus grand soin !)  -->​

```
rsync -avx /* /Volumes
```

saisie -->


```
rsync )qvx =⇧! =Volu,es
```

la commande lance le clonage intégral du volume de démarrage *Macintosh HD* => à destination du dossier */Volumes* identique actuellement au volume externe *Clone* auquel il sert de point de montage. L'option *x* interdit à la commande de descendre dans le répertoire */Volumes* quand elle y arrivera en lecture d'objet source > mais la force à traiter le répertoire */Volumes* source comme équivalent à un fichier plein (par interdiction de lire des objets relevant d'un autre système de fichiers que le système de fichiers de *Macintosh HD* - comme le sont les objets déjà clonés comme contenus dans */Volumes* identique au volume *Clone* qui y est monté). Cette interdiction est décisive > car elle va interdire à la commande de prendre comme source des dossiers qui sont les clones déjà recopiés de dossiers originaux de *Macintosh HD* => ce qui initierait une spirale infinie de recopie (cercle vicieux). En résumé : */Volumes* en source est traité comme un dossier impénétrable > alors qu'en destination il est traité comme l'espace d'inscription des objets clonés.

la commande affiche une ligne par fichier copié. Elle suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers. *rsync* commence toujours par construire une liste de copie > avant de déclencher l'exécution de la copie --> tu devrais donc voir afficher un :


```
building file list ...
```

pendant plusieurs minutes > conclu par un :


```
done
```

=> si tu vois commencer de défiler rapidement une forêt de lignes --> c'est potentiellement gagné : c'est que le clonage à commencé. Est-ce que c'est bien le cas ?


----------



## Duky (29 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Oui : hourra ! Le volume *Clone* a bien été remonté au point de montage */Volumes* de *Macintosh HD*. Ce qui veut dire que le volume externe *Clone* est actuellement identique au dossier */Volumes* interne à *Macintosh HD*. Alors que *Macintosh HD* est monté en lecture seule --> le volume *Clone *est monté en lecture & écriture lui dans l'espace */Volumes*.
> 
> - passe la commande (avec le plus grand soin !)  -->​
> 
> ...


J'ai passé la commande. Pour le moment on a Building file list. Je dois filer. Je te confirmerai un peu plus tard l'apparition de la foret de lignes !!!


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2021)

Hé ! tu en as pour à peine *2*' à attendre le début du clonage même si tu dois filer.

- donc ?​


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2021)

Ajout. Si tu as bien un défilé de lignes dans la fenêtre du *terminal* (une par fichier cloné) > signe que le clonage est bien lancé -->

- voici les instructions complémentaires : d'après mon expérience > le Mac ne s'éteint jamais pendant un clonage - si long soit-il - en *Single User* => donc tu peux laisser ton Mac tranquille dans un coin : le processus va se dérouler jusqu'à son terme (ça va prendre des heures pour les *+300 Go* impliqués). Tu peux avoir une idée d'où en sont les choses en guignant de l'œil le départ des lignes qui défilent dans l'angle gauche supérieur de la fenêtre du *terminal*. Elles affichent l'objet de la source en train d'être cloné. Comme le gros du clonage va être constitué par les données de ton dossier de compte > à supposer qu'il s'intitule *duky* => tu devrais voir un départ de lignes du type : */Users/duky/Documents* etc. Le dernier dossier important de ton compte sera *Pictures*. Après il restera des dossiers-Système comme : */usr* (guère lourd) et */Volumes* (traité comme fichier plein).​
Mentionne ici quand tu auras récupéré l'invite de commande : *root#* en signal de fin.


----------



## Duky (29 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ajout. Si tu as bien un défilé de lignes dans la fenêtre du *terminal* (une par fichier cloné) > signe que le clonage est bien lancé -->
> 
> - voici les instructions complémentaires : d'après mon expérience > le Mac ne s'éteint jamais pendant un clonage - si long soit-il - en *Single User* => donc tu peux laisser ton Mac tranquille dans un coin : le processus va se dérouler jusqu'à son terme (ça va prendre des heures pour les *+300 Go* impliqués). Tu peux avoir une idée d'où en sont les choses en guignant de l'œil le départ des lignes qui défilent dans l'angle gauche supérieur de la fenêtre du *terminal*. Elles affichent l'objet de la source en train d'être cloné. Comme le gros du clonage va être constitué par les données de ton dossier de compte > à supposer qu'il s'intitule *duky* => tu devrais voir un départ de lignes du type : */Users/duky/Documents* etc. Le dernier dossier important de ton compte sera *Pictures*. Après il restera des dossiers-Système comme : */usr* (guère lourd) et */Volumes* (traité comme fichier plein).​
> Mentionne ici quand tu auras récupéré l'invite de commande : *root#* en signal de fin.


Me revoilà, je te confirme le clonage est bien lancé !!!  Je te ferai signe quand j'aurai l invite de commande root.


----------



## Duky (30 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ajout. Si tu as bien un défilé de lignes dans la fenêtre du *terminal* (une par fichier cloné) > signe que le clonage est bien lancé -->
> 
> - voici les instructions complémentaires : d'après mon expérience > le Mac ne s'éteint jamais pendant un clonage - si long soit-il - en *Single User* => donc tu peux laisser ton Mac tranquille dans un coin : le processus va se dérouler jusqu'à son terme (ça va prendre des heures pour les *+300 Go* impliqués). Tu peux avoir une idée d'où en sont les choses en guignant de l'œil le départ des lignes qui défilent dans l'angle gauche supérieur de la fenêtre du *terminal*. Elles affichent l'objet de la source en train d'être cloné. Comme le gros du clonage va être constitué par les données de ton dossier de compte > à supposer qu'il s'intitule *duky* => tu devrais voir un départ de lignes du type : */Users/duky/Documents* etc. Le dernier dossier important de ton compte sera *Pictures*. Après il restera des dossiers-Système comme : */usr* (guère lourd) et */Volumes* (traité comme fichier plein).​
> Mentionne ici quand tu auras récupéré l'invite de commande : *root#* en signal de fin.



Bonjour Macomaniac,

Victoire ! Le clonage c'est bien passé. J'ai récupéré l'invite de commande root
PS : désole de reapparaitre si tardivement j etais en deplacement...


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2021)

Alors redémarre pour réouvrir la session de secours. 

- passes-y alors la commande :​

```
df -H
```

qui mesure l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le retour => qu'on voie l'occupation de *Clone*.


----------



## Duky (31 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors redémarre pour réouvrir la session de secours.
> 
> - passes-y alors la commande :​
> 
> ...


Bonjour Macomaniac,

Voilà ce que cela donne

```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   2.0G   1.3G   720M    64%   45181 4294922098    0%   /
devfs          205k   205k     0B   100%     692          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk3     5.2M   655k   4.6M    13%      20 4294967259    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk4     524k   147k   377k    29%       4 4294967275    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk5     524k   147k   377k    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk6     524k   160k   365k    31%      12 4294967267    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk7     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk8     524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk9     524k   303k   221k    58%      21 4294967258    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk10     13M   3.1M   9.5M    25%      58 4294967221    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk11    4.2M   205k   4.0M     5%      21 4294967258    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk13    2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk14    524k   180k   344k    35%      11 4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk15    524k   164k   360k    32%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk16    1.0M   180k   868k    18%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk17    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk18    6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk19    524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk20    2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk2s2   500G   308G   192G    62% 1388032 4293579247    0%   /Volumes/Clone
-bash-3.2#
```

308 G de copié pour 297 G à la base, cela semble pas mal non?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2021)

*308 Go* d'occupation de blocs de *Clone* > et on avait mesuré *297 Go* de fichiers dans *Macintosh HD*. Soit un excédent de *11 Go*. Dans les normes > car les commandes de recopie consomment couramment davantage de blocs pour l'écriture des fichiers sur la destination en comparaison de la source > quand le volume source est corrompu.

- passe la commande :​

```
bless --folder /Vol*/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices --file /Vol*/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
```

tu la passes en copier-coller à rebours : copier ici avec Safari > coller dans le *terminal* > exécution

la commande inscrit un chemin de démarrage sur l'en-tête de *Clone* > pointant au lanceur *boot.efi* de l'OS cloné. Commande muette si elle passe (retour direct de *-bash-3.2#*).

Si tel a été le cas > enchaîne avec la commande :

```
bless --info /Vol*/Clone
```

qui affiche le chemin de démarrage actif de *Clone*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (31 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> *308 Go* d'occupation de blocs de *Clone* > et on avait mesuré *297 Go* de fichiers dans *Macintosh HD*. Soit un excédent de *11 Go*. Dans les normes > car les commandes de recopie consomment couramment davantage de blocs pour l'écriture des fichiers sur la destination en comparaison de la source > quand le volume source est corrompu.
> 
> - passe la commande :​
> 
> ...


Ca a fontionne ! 

```
-bash-3.2# bless --folder /Vol*/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices --file /Vol*/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
-bash-3.2# bless --info /Vol*/Clone
finderinfo[0]: 698133 => Blessed System Folder is /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices
finderinfo[1]: 699199 => Blessed System File is /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
finderinfo[2]:      0 => Open-folder linked list empty
finderinfo[3]:      0 => No alternate OS blessed file/folder
finderinfo[4]:      0 => Unused field unset
finderinfo[5]: 698133 => OS X blessed folder is /Volumes/Clone/System/Library/CoreServices
64-bit VSDB volume id:  0xAD48167C0843212A
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2021)

Parfait. Passe la commande complémentaire :

```
kextcache -u /Volumes/Clone
```

la commande reconstruit dans *Clone* le cache de démarrage-Système *prelinkedkernel* > chargé par le lanceur *boot.efi* au démarrage [un OS démarre toujours sur un cache > jamais sur les composants de démarrage originaux]

As-tu obtenu un retour de la commande ?


----------



## Duky (31 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait. Passe la commande complémentaire :
> 
> ```
> kextcache -u /Volumes/Clone
> ...


oui instantanement, commande muette (c'est ça?).


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2021)

Ce qui veut dire que la commande est passée.

- à présent tu vas tenter ta chance. Va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Clone* (qui doit être affiché suite à la création du chemin de démarrage qui l'exhibe comme volume démarrable) > presse le bouton : *Redémarrer*​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si l'OS cloné s'est chargé > et si tu as pu ouvrir à la fin le clone de ta session. Si ça fonctionne > ne t'étonne pas de la lenteur des opérations (connexion USB).

Note : démarrer sur *Clone* n'est pas absolument requis. C'est en quelque sorte un "morceau de bravoure" : si on a pu cloner un volume corrompu et inmontable régulièrement depuis la session du *Single User* => alors pourquoi se priver de miser sur un démarrage du clone ?


----------



## Duky (31 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ce qui veut dire que la commande est passée.
> 
> - à présent tu vas tenter ta chance. Va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Clone* (qui doit être affiché suite à la création du chemin de démarrage qui l'exhibe comme volume démarrable) > presse le bouton : *Redémarrer*​
> => tu n'auras qu'à dire si l'OS cloné s'est chargé > et si tu as pu ouvrir à la fin le clone de ta session. Si ça fonctionne > ne t'étonne pas de la lenteur des opérations (connexion USB).
> ...


C'est avec un sacre plasiir que j'ai vu reparaitre mon bureau ! Donc oui cela fonctionne (effectivement lentement)


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2021)

Content pour toi !

- par curiosité : quel était l'OS installé dans *Macintosh HD* > et donc quel est l'OS cloné dans *Clone* ?​
Question : abstraction faite de l'inévitable lenteur de fonctionnement d'un OS sur un disque rotatif en connexion USB standard => est-ce que tout est en place ? --> histoire de savoir si on peut > après reformatage de *Macintosh HD* > envisager un clonage à rebours direct : *Clone* => *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Duky (31 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Content pour toi !
> 
> - par curiosité : quel était l'OS installé dans *Macintosh HD* > et donc quel est l'OS cloné dans *Clone* ?​
> Question : abstraction faite de l'inévitable lenteur de fonctionnement d'un OS sur un disque rotatif en connexion USB standard => est-ce que tout est en place ? --> histoire de savoir si on peut > après reformatage de *Macintosh HD* > envisager un clonage à rebours direct : *Clone* => *Macintosh HD*.


S'agissant de l'OS : il s'agit de El Capitan 10.11.6
J'ai fait quelques tests... Ca a l'air bon. Les fichiers qui me sont le plus essentiels sont là et s'ouvrent... Bref, pret pour un clonage à rebours !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2021)

Tu trouves un Terminal dans ta session at:  Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.

- passe une commande :​

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## Duky (31 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu trouves un Terminal dans ta session at:  Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.
> 
> - passe une commande :​
> 
> ...


Voilà

```
pc2:~ duke$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 297 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
pc2:~ duke$ caffeinate -dimsu &
[1] 744
pc2:~ duke$
  [Restauré 31 mars 2021 15:49:18]
MacBook-Pro:~ duke$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.2 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   499.8 GB   disk1s2
MacBook-Pro:~ duke$
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2021)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```

la commande reformate *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (31 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
> ...


Il semble qu'il y ait un problème...

```
pc2:~ duke$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 297 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
pc2:~ duke$ caffeinate -dimsu &
[1] 744
pc2:~ duke$
  [Restauré 31 mars 2021 15:49:18]
MacBook-Pro:~ duke$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.2 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   499.8 GB   disk1s2
MacBook-Pro:~ duke$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
newfs_hfs: WriteBuffer:  pwrite(3, 0x10bef3000, 1048576, 0): Input/output error
newfs_hfs: write (sector 0): Invalid argument
Mounting disk
Could not mount disk0s2 with name (null) after erase
Error: -69832: File system formatter failed
MacBook-Pro:~ duke$
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2021)

Après suppression du système de fichiers en place > le formateur de système de fichiers *newfs_hfs* => n'a pas pu recréer un nouveau système de fichiers formateur de volume.

- passe la commande alternative :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
```

qui réinitlialise le disque interne : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *Macintosh HD* > puis affiche la configuration du disque

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (31 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Après suppression du système de fichiers en place > le formateur de système de fichiers *newfs_hfs* => n'a pas pu recréer un nouveau système de fichiers formateur de volume.
> 
> - passe la commande alternative :​
> 
> ...


la aussi il semble qu'il y ait un probleme

```
pc2:~ duke$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 297 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
pc2:~ duke$ caffeinate -dimsu &
[1] 744
pc2:~ duke$
  [Restauré 31 mars 2021 15:49:18]
MacBook-Pro:~ duke$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.2 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   499.8 GB   disk1s2
MacBook-Pro:~ duke$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
newfs_hfs: WriteBuffer:  pwrite(3, 0x10bef3000, 1048576, 0): Input/output error
newfs_hfs: write (sector 0): Invalid argument
Mounting disk
Could not mount disk0s2 with name (null) after erase
Error: -69832: File system formatter failed
MacBook-Pro:~ duke$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Error: -69760: Unable to write to the last block of the device
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *320.1 GB   disk0
MacBook-Pro:~ duke$
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2021)

Le message d'erreur :

```
Error: -69760: Unable to write to the last block of the device
```

(impossible d'écrire [le *backup* de la table *GPT* principale d'en-tête du disque] au dernier bloc de l'appareil) signale d'après mon expérience sur les forums que le disque est HS.

Rappelle-moi quels sont : le modèle et l'année de ton Mac ?


----------



## Duky (31 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le message d'erreur :
> 
> ```
> Error: -69760: Unable to write to the last block of the device
> ...


Aie, c'est ce que je commençais à craindre... 
Concernant le modèle c'est un MacBook Pro (13 pouces, mi-2010).


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2021)

Il va te falloir envisager de remplacer le disque. Par un SSD 2,5" par exemple pour gagner en vitesse.


----------



## Duky (31 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il va te falloir envisager de remplacer le disque. Par un SSD 2,5" par exemple pour gagner en vitesse.


J'ai comme l'impression que finalement c'est un mal pour un bien, cela devrait lui redonner une seconde jeunesse... Tu aurais des conseils sur une marque et/ou des critères à regarder lors de l'achat ?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2021)

La connexion SATA est tu SATA-2 dans ton modèle > qui limite le débit maximum en lecture / écriture à du *300 Mo/s* environ.

- ton disque actuel était un disque rotatif lent (*5400 tr/mn*). Qui devait avoir un débit dans les *50 Mo/s* actuellement.​​- un SSD 2,5" permet théoriquement des débits d'environ *500 Mo/s* > mais qui sera bridé à *300 Mo/s* dans ta machine. Ce qui te ferait quand même un *x6* par rapport au débit supputé de ton HDD actuel.​
Tu n'as donc pas besoin pour un SSD de prendre un modèle phare > gardant en vue que tu n'as besoin que d'une vitesse maximum de *300 Mo/s*. Regarde par exemple les exemplaires de SSD 2,5" de la marque Crucial. Voici le tuto iFixit : ☞*Changement de disque MBP 13" 2010*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Il te faut 2 petits tournevis : cruciforme *00* (vis de la plaque de fond du Mac et barrette plastique de maintien du disque) > et torx T6 (4 écrous cylindriques qu forment de petits moyeux de fixation proéminents sur les tranches du HDD. À dévisser et à fixer sur le tranches du SSD).


----------



## Duky (31 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> La connexion SATA est tu SATA-2 dans ton modèle > qui limite le débit maximum en lecture / écriture à du *300 Mo/s* environ.
> 
> - ton disque actuel était un disque rotatif lent (*5400 tr/mn*). Qui devait avoir un débit dans les *50 Mo/s* actuellement.​​- un SSD 2,5" permet théoriquement des débits d'environ *500 Mo/s* > mais qui sera bridé à *300 Mo/s* dans ta machine. Ce qui te ferait quand même un *x6* par rapport au débit supputé de ton HDD actuel.​
> Tu n'as donc pas besoin pour un SSD de prendre un modèle phare > gardant en vue que tu n'as besoin que d'une vitesse maximum de *300 Mo/s*. Regarde par exemple les exemplaires de SSD 2,5" de la marque Crucial. Voici le tuto iFixit : ☞*Changement de disque MBP 13" 2010*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Il te faut 2 petits tournevis : cruciforme *00* (vis de la plaque de fond du Mac et barrette plastique de maintien du disque) > et torx T6 (4 écrous cylindriques qu forment de petits moyeux de fixation proéminents sur les tranches du HDD. À dévisser et à fixer sur le tranches du SSD).


J'ai passé commande. Je te recontacte lorsque j'ai installé la bête. Merci en tout cas pour ton aide et patience !


----------



## Duky (3 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> La connexion SATA est tu SATA-2 dans ton modèle > qui limite le débit maximum en lecture / écriture à du *300 Mo/s* environ.
> 
> - ton disque actuel était un disque rotatif lent (*5400 tr/mn*). Qui devait avoir un débit dans les *50 Mo/s* actuellement.​​- un SSD 2,5" permet théoriquement des débits d'environ *500 Mo/s* > mais qui sera bridé à *300 Mo/s* dans ta machine. Ce qui te ferait quand même un *x6* par rapport au débit supputé de ton HDD actuel.​
> Tu n'as donc pas besoin pour un SSD de prendre un modèle phare > gardant en vue que tu n'as besoin que d'une vitesse maximum de *300 Mo/s*. Regarde par exemple les exemplaires de SSD 2,5" de la marque Crucial. Voici le tuto iFixit : ☞*Changement de disque MBP 13" 2010*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Il te faut 2 petits tournevis : cruciforme *00* (vis de la plaque de fond du Mac et barrette plastique de maintien du disque) > et torx T6 (4 écrous cylindriques qu forment de petits moyeux de fixation proéminents sur les tranches du HDD. À dévisser et à fixer sur le tranches du SSD).


Bonjour Macomaniac,

Me revoilà, avec un nouveau DD SSD !  J'ai relancé mon mac sur la session du DDE.
J'ai le message : "Le disque que vous avez inséré n’est pas lisible par cet ordinateur." Avec la possibilité entre : initialiser - Ignorer - Ejecter. J'imagine qu'il ifaut l'initialiser, mais je préfère attendre tes consignes.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2021)

Parfait. Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie le DDE.


----------



## Duky (3 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait. Passe une commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...


Nous y voilà :

```
pc2:~ duke$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 297 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
pc2:~ duke$ caffeinate -dimsu &
[1] 744
pc2:~ duke$
  [Restauré 31 mars 2021 15:49:18]
MacBook-Pro:~ duke$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.2 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   499.8 GB   disk1s2
MacBook-Pro:~ duke$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
newfs_hfs: WriteBuffer:  pwrite(3, 0x10bef3000, 1048576, 0): Input/output error
newfs_hfs: write (sector 0): Invalid argument
Mounting disk
Could not mount disk0s2 with name (null) after erase
Error: -69832: File system formatter failed
MacBook-Pro:~ duke$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Error: -69760: Unable to write to the last block of the device
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *320.1 GB   disk0
MacBook-Pro:~ duke$
  [Restauré 3 avr. 2021 23:22:25]
Last login: Sat Apr  3 19:00:13 on console
Restored session: Jeu 1 avr 2021 08:29:56 EEST
MBPdeEmttignies:~ duke$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *500.1 GB   disk0
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   499.8 GB   disk1s2
MBPdeEmttignies:~ duke$
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
```

qui initialise le SSD interne :  table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *Macintosh HD* > puis affiche la configuration du disque

Poste le retour.


----------



## Duky (3 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
> ...


Il semble qu'il y ait une difficulté...

```
pc2:~ duke$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 297 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
pc2:~ duke$ caffeinate -dimsu &
[1] 744
pc2:~ duke$
  [Restauré 31 mars 2021 15:49:18]
MacBook-Pro:~ duke$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.2 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   499.8 GB   disk1s2
MacBook-Pro:~ duke$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
newfs_hfs: WriteBuffer:  pwrite(3, 0x10bef3000, 1048576, 0): Input/output error
newfs_hfs: write (sector 0): Invalid argument
Mounting disk
Could not mount disk0s2 with name (null) after erase
Error: -69832: File system formatter failed
MacBook-Pro:~ duke$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Error: -69760: Unable to write to the last block of the device
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *320.1 GB   disk0
MacBook-Pro:~ duke$
  [Restauré 3 avr. 2021 23:22:25]
Last login: Sat Apr  3 19:00:13 on console
Restored session: Jeu 1 avr 2021 08:29:56 EEST
MBPdeEmttignies:~ duke$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *500.1 GB   disk0
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
MBPdeEmttignies:~ duke$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Error: -69825: Wiping volume data to prevent future accidental probing failed
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *500.1 GB   disk0
MBPdeEmttignies:~ duke$
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2021)

Échec d'initialisation du SSD interne (comme pour le HDD précédemment donc).

- je soupçonne la nappe SATA (câble plat type ruban qui relie le disque à la carte mère en assurant la transmission des données au processeur) => d'être défaillante.​


----------



## Duky (3 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Échec d'initialisation du SSD interne (comme pour le HDD précédemment donc).
> 
> - je soupçonne la nappe SATA (câble plat type ruban qui relie le disque à la carte mère en assurant la transmission des données au processeur) => d'être défaillante.​


Bon, et bien je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire... Je reviens vers toi dès que j'ai changé la nappe SATA... Merci encore !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2021)

Je te conseille le site MacWay pour la nappe SATA. Prends-en une spécifique à ton modèle de Mac. Tu as le tuto de changement sur le site iFixit encore.

- en fait les messages d'échec d'initialisation pour le HDD et le SDD ne sont pas identiques. Pour le HDD > l'échec d'écrire au dernier bloc du disque me fait toujours penser à un disque HS. Pour le SSD > ça ne peut plus être que la nappe désormais.​


----------



## Duky (7 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je te conseille le site MacWay pour la nappe SATA. Prends-en une spécifique à ton modèle de Mac. Tu as le tuto de changement sur le site iFixit encore.
> 
> - en fait les messages d'échec d'initialisation pour le HDD et le SDD ne sont pas identiques. Pour le HDD > l'échec d'écrire au dernier bloc du disque me fait toujours penser à un disque HS. Pour le SSD > ça ne peut plus être que la nappe désormais.​


Bonjour Macomaniac, me revoilà toujours sur ma session depuis DDE. Après avoir changé le DDI, j'ai changé la nappe. N'y pouvant plus d'impatience, j'ai voulu testé, et j'ai passé la commande : diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list disk0...
Et victoire !!! Cette fois-ci pas d'erreur, le SDD a bien été initialisé  Je te poste le retour de commande.

```
[Restauré 8 avr. 2021 00:03:33]
Restored session: Lun 5 avr 2021 08:42:29 EEST
MBPdeEmttignies:~ duke$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *500.1 GB   disk0
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   499.8 GB   disk1s2
MBPdeEmttignies:~ duke$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Formatting disk0s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Macintosh HD
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 465 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.8 GB   disk0s2
MBPdeEmttignies:~ duke$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2021)

Extra ! - tu as enfin un disque interne fonctionnel et rapide. Les affaires reprennent donc.

- rappelle-moi quel est l'OS cloné dans *Clone* : High Sierra ? --> car s'il s'agit d'un OS prenant en charge l'*apfs* > dès lors que le disque à installer est un SSD => alors il vaut mieux passer à un format *apfs* sur ce type de support. Ce qui va affecter la manière dont il convient de restaurer un OS sur ton SSD.​


----------



## Duky (8 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Extra ! - tu as enfin un disque interne fonctionnel et rapide. Les affaires reprennent donc.
> 
> - rappelle-moi quel est l'OS cloné dans *Clone* : High Sierra ? --> car s'il s'agit d'un OS prenant en charge l'*apfs* > dès lors que le disque à installer est un SSD => alors il vaut mieux passer à un format *apfs* sur ce type de support. Ce qui va affecter la manière dont il convient de restaurer un OS sur ton SSD.​


El capitan !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2021)

Alors pas de changement de format avec cet OS.

- comme il n'y a pas de partition de secours *Recovery HD* sur le disque de *Clone* > un simple clonage à rebours de *Clone* => *Macintosh HD* ne la recréerait pas. Il faut donc effectuer une installation d'El Capitan afin de créer cette partition de secours.​
Utilise cette page Apple : ☞*Anciens OS*☜ et le lien : OS X El Capitan 10.11 pour télcharger une image-disque *macOSXInstall.dmg* (*6,2 Go*) à l'emplacement favori de tes téléchargements. Préviens quand c'est fait.


----------



## Duky (8 Avril 2021)

Me revoila, OS X El Capitan téléchargé !


----------



## Duky (8 Avril 2021)

Me revoilà El Capitan téléchargé !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2021)

Alors fais un double-clic sur l'image-disque *InstallMacOSX.dmg* > pour monter son volume *OSX Install*. Entre dans le volume et fais encore un double-clic sur le paquet d'installation inclus : *InstallMacOSX.pkg*. Choisis le volume démarré *Clone* en destination de l'installation.

- attention ! il ne s'agit pas de l'installation de l'OS El Capitan > mais d'un installateur d'El Capitan dans les Applications sous l'intitulé : *Installer OS X El Capitan* (*6,2 Go*).​
Confirme si c'est bien le cas.


----------



## Duky (8 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors fais un double-clic sur l'image-disque *InstallMacOSX.dmg* > pour monter son volume *OSX Install*. Entre dans le volume et fais encore un double-clic sur le paquet d'installation inclus : *InstallMacOSX.pkg*. Choisis le volume démarré *Clone* en destination de l'installation.
> 
> - attention ! il ne s'agit pas de l'installation de l'OS El Capitan > mais d'un installateur d'El Capitan dans les Applications sous l'intitulé : *Installer OS X El Capitan* (*6,2 Go*).​
> Confirme si c'est bien le cas.


Bonsoir Macomaniac. C'est fait, j'ai bien une appli Installer OS X EL Capitan


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2021)

Alors voici le procédé -->

*- a)* tu fais un double-clic dessus pour lancer le programme d'installation => et tu choisis le volume interne *Macintosh HD* du SSD en destination. Ce qui va donner une installation propre d'El Capitan > avec création d'une partition de secours *Recovery HD*.​​*- b)* en fin d'installation > après un redémarrage sur El Capitan et divers paramétrages => une page te propose de récupérer des données. Coche la case : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" > et choisis le volume *Clone* en source. L'Assistant de migration va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > des applications > des réglages --> n'exclus rien et lance. S'il te propose en chemin une mise-à-jour d'iTunes --> refuse > car ça plante la migration. Une récupération par l'Assistant de migration est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ré-ouvrir ta session à la fin dans le volume *Macintosh HD* interne.


----------



## Duky (9 Avril 2021)

Bonjour Macomaniac,
Hourra ! Victoire ! Me revoilà avec un Mac qui fonctionne encore mieux qu'au temps de sa première jeunesse !  Je te suis infiniment reconnaissant. 
C'est bon de pouvoir dormir sur ses deux oreilles en sachant qu'un ange gardien veille sur son vieux Mac


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2021)

Content pour toi !

- en résumé : on peut dire que ç'aura été un sacré marathon : du clonage depuis la session du *Single User* > au démarrage sur le *Clone* > au changement du disque pour un SSD et de la nappe contre une neuve > à la réinstallation propre d'El Capitan et à la récupération des données du clone via l'Assistant de migration. Mais tu as tenu boin au long de toutes ces péripéties et tu bénéficies maintenant d'un Mac plus réactif (grâce au SSD) sans perte de données.​


----------



## Duky (9 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Content pour toi !
> 
> - en résumé : on peut dire que ç'aura été un sacré marathon : du clonage depuis la session du *Single User* > au démarrage sur le *Clone* > au changement du disque pour un SSD et de la nappe contre une neuve > à la réinstallation propre d'El Capitan et à la récupération des données du clone via l'Assistant de migration. Mais tu as tenu boin au long de toutes ces péripéties et tu bénéficies maintenant d'un Mac plus réactif (grâce au SSD) sans perte de données.​


Merci à toi d'avoir tenu bon !


----------



## Mickael (7 Septembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Content pour toi !
> 
> - en résumé : on peut dire que ç'aura été un sacré marathon : du clonage depuis la session du *Single User* > au démarrage sur le *Clone* > au changement du disque pour un SSD et de la nappe contre une neuve > à la réinstallation propre d'El Capitan et à la récupération des données du clone via l'Assistant de migration. Mais tu as tenu boin au long de toutes ces péripéties et tu bénéficies maintenant d'un Mac plus réactif (grâce au SSD) sans perte de données.​


Bonjour macomaniac,
Je suis tombé sur cette discussion alors que je recherchais de l’aide car mon iMac s’éteint au démarrage. 
J’ai comme l’impression que vous êtes là personne dont j’ai besoin…
Pensez-vous pouvoir m’aider ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour *Mickael*

De quelle année et ton *iMac* ? Quel est l'OS installé ?

- si tu démarres les *2* touches *⌘R* (*command R*) tenues pressées = démarrage sur l'OS de secours local --> est-ce que tu obtiens une  (et pas un globe terrestre) > une barre de chargement un peu longuette > enfin un écran affichant 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (ou *OS X*) = écran d'accueil de la session de secours ?​


----------



## Mickael (7 Septembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Mickael*
> 
> De quelle année et ton *iMac* ? Quel est l'OS installé ?
> 
> - si tu démarres les *2* touches *⌘R* (*command R*) tenues pressées = démarrage sur l'OS de secours local --> est-ce que tu obtiens une  (et pas un globe terrestre) > une barre de chargement un peu longuette > enfin un écran affichant 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (ou *OS X*) = écran d'accueil de la session de secours ?​


Il est de 2012 d’après la boîte, mais je ne saurais même pas dire quel est l’OS installé. 
J’obtiens en effet l’écran d’accueil de la session de secours. 
J’ai tenté l’opération SOS sur les disques mais l’opération échoue.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2021)

Si tu regardes à l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => tu pourras voir quel est l'OS proposé à la réinstallation (ne la lance pas).

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir ici les informations de base (tuto) -->

- aucune option de la fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* lancée --> va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.​
Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS relevant d'un volume monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *forums macgénération* (c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil

en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *17è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Mickael (8 Septembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si tu regardes à l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => tu pourras voir quel est l'OS proposé à la réinstallation (ne la lance pas).
> 
> Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir ici les informations de base (tuto) -->
> 
> ...


La version d’OS qui m’est proposée est macOS High Sierra. 
Avant de commencer le tuto que vous avez détaillé je dois vous demander: ai-je besoin d’une connexion wi-fi pour la suite? 
En effet je ne dispose pas de wi-fi mais je peux faire un partage de connexion depuis mon iPhone.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2021)

Si tu veux poster ici le retour de commandes en copier-coller via Safari --> il te te faut une connexion Wi-Fi en effet.


----------



## Mickael (8 Septembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si tu veux poster ici le retour de commandes en copier-coller via Safari --> il te te faut une connexion Wi-Fi en effet.


Le partage de connexion ne suffit pas ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2021)

Il suffit que tu aies une connexion à internet. Sinon : poste une photo du tableau des disques.


----------



## Mickael (8 Septembre 2021)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

-bash-3.2#
```

Voilà ! 
Désolé pour l'attente..


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2021)

Bien posté. Je vois un volume *Macintosh HD* en format standard > flanqué de sa partition de secours *Recovery HD*.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil info disk0s2
```

qui affiche un tableau d'informations détaillées sur le volume *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Mickael (8 Septembre 2021)

Voilà le tableau.


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk0s2
   Device Identifier:        disk0s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0

   Volume Name:              Macintosh HD
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Macintosh HD

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended
   Owners:                   Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Booter Disk:              disk0s3
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              B5B468B2-1BBF-39B9-9DE8-7C189FFC2D4A
   Disk / Partition UUID:    1DEAB301-620D-4E43-B995-5F9156E2EAC3
   Partition Offset:         209735680 Bytes (409640 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                999.3 GB (999345127424 Bytes) (exactly 1951845952 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       999.3 GB (999345127424 Bytes) (exactly 1951845952 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        740.4 GB (740446601216 Bytes) (exactly 1446184768 512-Byte-Units) (74.1%)
   Volume Free Space:        258.9 GB (258898526208 Bytes) (exactly 505661184 512-Byte-Units) (25.9%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Yes

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              No
   Hardware AES Support:     No

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2021)

Bon. Le diagnostic tombe déjà avec cette mention -->

```
Read-Only Volume:         Yes
```

le volume *Macintosh HD* est monté en lecture seule. C'est toujours l'effet d'une corruption (erreurs graves irréparables) du système de fichiers *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) qui est le formateur du volume sur la partition. Aucune réparation n'est possible --> ne fais pas (ou plus) de *S.O.S.* sur le volume > car ça ne pourrait qu'empirer les choses. Le montage en lecture seule du volume explique le plantage du démarrage > car les écritures concomitantes du lancement de l'OS ne peuvent pas s'effectuer.

mais le voiume *Macintosh HD* est actuellement monté. Il est donc clonable intégralement => au volume d'un DDE USB (si tu n'as pas déjà une sauvegarde). Il y a *740 Go* à recopier. As-tu un DDE USB qui pourrait servir de destination à un clonage (lancé par une commande du *terminal*) ?

Note : en attendant > ne redémarre pas et ne quitte pas la session de secours actuelle. Rien ne permet de dire que le volume *Macintosh HD* remonterait la prochaine fois.


----------



## Mickael (8 Septembre 2021)

Je ne dispose malheureusement pas de sauvegarde. 
J'ai par contre acheté un disque dur externe USB ce soir. Il est tout neuf et a une capacité de 1 To.

Entendu, je n'éteins pas mon mac ! 
J'ai par contre deux appareils qui permettent de recharger les batteries de mon clavier et de ma souris sans fil, je peux les brancher en USB sur le mac ? Ou il vaut mieux éviter ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2021)

Pas de problème pour tes chargeurs. Branche le nouveau DDE au Mac. Attends quelques secondes que le disque soit connecté. Puis repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

qui va montrer sa configuration (de type Windows présumablement)

Tu peux te contenter de ne poster que la partie du tableau qui montre le DDE (tout à la fin sans doute).


----------



## Mickael (8 Septembre 2021)

Voilà, ça devrait être ça:


```
/dev/disk20 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk20
   1:               Windows_NTFS Seagate Expansion Drive 1.0 TB     disk20s1
```

J'espère que c'est complet.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2021)

Table de partition *MBR* (*FDisk_partition_scheme*) > type de partition *Windows_NTFS* annonçant un probable format *NTFS* (volume non scriptible nativement par Mac) de *Seagate Expansion Drive*. On remet tout à plat.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk20
```

qui réinitialise le disque : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *Clone*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Mickael (8 Septembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Table de partition *MBR* (*FDisk_partition_scheme*) > type de partition *Windows_NTFS* annonçant un probable format *NTFS* (volume non scriptible nativement par Mac) de *Seagate Expansion Drive*. On remet tout à plat.
> 
> - passe la commande :​
> 
> ...


J’ai comme l’impression que le DDE s’est déconnecté, le voyant lumineux s’est éteint.. je peux tout de même continuer ou je le débranche et le rebranche ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2021)

Repasse pour toi un :

```
diskutil list
```

est-ce que tu vois listé toujours un *disk20* en fin de tableau ?


----------



## Mickael (8 Septembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Repasse pour toi un :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...


Oui, il y est toujours. Je passe la commande.


----------



## Mickael (8 Septembre 2021)

Et voilà le retour:


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Clone gpt disk20
Started erase on disk20
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk20s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Clone
Initialized /dev/rdisk20s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk20
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2021)

Parfait. Alors hop ! opération clonage (j'avais préparé mon brouillon donc j'enchaîne).

- passe d'abord la commande :​

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```

(*&* = esperluette *&*) qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir pendant l'opération ; elle passe en affichant le *n°* du processus *caffeinate* renvoyé en arrière-plan du *terminal* ouvert

- passe ensuite la commande :​

```
cp -av /Vol*/Mac*/* /Vol*/Clone
```

respecte les *3* espaces et les *4* astérisques * d'abréviation. Pas de minuscule au *V* de *Vol**

la commande clone *Macintosh HD* dans *Clone*

une ligne s'affiche par fichier copié

la copie suit l'ordre alphabétique des dossiers > sous-dossiers > fichiers

=> si tu vois un défilé de lignes démarrer à l'écran > c'est que le clonage est lancé. Attends jusqu'à l'arrêt du défilé et au retour de l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* en signal de complétion. Tu peux laisser ton Mac sans surveillance. Préviens quand tout est fini. Pour plus de *700 Go* --> tu en as pour des heures...


----------



## Mickael (8 Septembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait. Alors hop ! opération clonage (j'avais préparé mon brouillon donc j'enchaîne).
> 
> - passe d'abord la commande :​
> 
> ...


Je passe les deux commandes à la suite? (sans quitter *Terminal* entre les 2?)


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2021)

Oui : tu passes la *1ère* > ce qui te redonne l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* > et tu passes la *2è* ensuite. Tout dans la même fenêtre de *terminal*. Si tu quittais le *terminal* après la 1ère > le processus *caffeinate* qui en est solidaire serait supprimé.


----------



## Mickael (8 Septembre 2021)

Ok, et cette opération ne nécessite pas de connexion internet ? 
Car vu que je suis en partage de connexion le forfait est limité.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2021)

Non : pas de connexion internet requise. Le clonage s'effectue en local de disque (interne) à disque (externe) via le câble USB.


----------



## Mickael (8 Septembre 2021)

Bon, le défilé a commencé. 
Je laisse tout ça travailler et je vérifierais si c’est terminé demain matin avant de partir au travail.

En attendant très bonne soirée à toi !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2021)

D'accord : à demain.


----------



## Minatanguy (9 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour macomaniac,

Je fais appel à vous car mon MacBook ne fonctionne plus correctement et que vous êtes l’homme de toutes les situations. Si vous pouviez me dire si mon MacBook est foutu ou non ce serait super sympa. J’ai un MacBook Air 13 pouces début 2015
Processeur 1,6 GHz Intel core et je suis sur Big Sur. Mon mac n’arrête pas de se connecter en mode sans extensions, mon clavier est inversé, je n’arrive pas à ouvrir les pages correctement.

J’ai déjà effectuer la manip NVRAM avec le clavier et également sur le Terminal. Comme ça ne marche pas, j’en suis arrivé à vouloir réinitialiser mon Mac (j’ai tout sauvegardé sur un DDE via internet recovery) et où j’arrive à ceci à la fin :


​Je n’ai pas de Macintosh HD qui apparaisse, je ne peux pas effectuer de SOS. 

Désolé pour ce long message je ne m’y connais pas très bien et j’ai essayé de vous donner le plus de détails possible.
Merci d’avance


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour *Minatanguy*

Quel est l'OS actuellement proposé à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" (ou *macOS*) de la session de secours ? - et quel a été l'OS le plus récent installé sur ton Mac ?


----------



## Mickael (9 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour macomanianc, 
L’opération clonage semble terminée. 
Le Terminal affiche -bash-3.2#


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2021)

@ *Mickael*

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```

qui affiche l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le tableau obtenu > qu'on puisse comparer l'occupation du clone à celle de la source.


----------



## Mickael (9 Septembre 2021)

Le voici:


```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    2.0G   1.3G   707M    65%   45162 4294922117    0%   /
devfs           206k   206k     0B   100%     696          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2      5.2M   4.3M   930k    83%      26 4294967253    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk3      524k   147k   377k    29%       5 4294967274    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk4      524k   147k   377k    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk5      524k   156k   369k    30%      11 4294967268    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk6      2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk7      524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk8      524k   307k   217k    59%      21 4294967258    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk9       13M   6.7M   5.9M    54%      85 4294967194    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk10     4.2M   4.1M   115k    98%     358 4294966921    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk12     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk13     524k   188k   336k    36%      11 4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk14     524k   164k   360k    32%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk15     1.0M   184k   864k    18%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk16     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk17     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk18     524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk19     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk0s2    999G   740G   259G    75% 1082149 4293885130    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
/dev/disk20s2   1000   499G   500G    50%  772943 4294194336    0%   /Volumes/Clone
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2021)

*499 Go* pour *Clone* contre *740 Go* pour *Macintosh HD*. Soit un déficit du clone de *241 Go*. Ce qui est considérable et probablement dû à la corruption de catalogue de fichiers de *Macintosh HD* --> qui empêche l'accès en lecture à une masse de fichiers.

- veux-tu faire une seconde passe de clonage > en mode "mise-à-jour" cette fois (= non remplacement des fichiers identiques > seulement ajout de fichiers différents - ce qui va plus vite) --> pour voir si le score du clone peut être amélioré ?​


----------



## Mickael (9 Septembre 2021)

Autant essayer, si cela peut me permettre de récuperer plus de données.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2021)

@ *Mickael*

Donc passe les 2 commandes (séparément dans le même *terminal*) : 

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
cp -avn /Vol*/Mac*/* /Vol*/Clone
```

ce sont les mêmes que la 1ère fois à un détail près : dans la *2è* > le groupe de options s'augmente d'un *n* (do_*n*ot_overwrite_ an_existing_file) = ne pas remplacer de fichiers identiques

Quand tout est fini (retour de *-bash-3.2#*) > repasse une commande :

```
df -H
```

et reposte le tableau de l'occupation des volumes => qu'on voie s'il y a un changement.


----------



## Mickael (9 Septembre 2021)

Très bien, 
Je reviens vers toi lorsque j’ai le tableau. 
Je vais devoir aller travailler, je reviendrais dans la soirée. 
Très bonne journée.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2021)

Bonne journée à toi aussi et à ce soir.


----------



## Minatanguy (9 Septembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Quel est l'OS actuellement proposé à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" (ou *macOS*) de la session de secours ? - et quel a été l'OS le plus récent installé sur ton Mac ?


Bonjour macomaniac,

Il me propose Big Sur. Entretemps j’ai réussi à trouver le fameux Macintosh HD et du coup l’effacer pour le réinitialiser. Cela s’est bien passé et en voulant utiliser Time Machine pour remettre mes sauvegardes, ça me dit que je dois d’abord réinstaller Mac OS Big Sur. Ce que je fais et là, catastrophe, pendant que la barre avance et me dit qu’il reste 30 minutes, l’écran commence à clignoter puis s’éteindre puis clignoter… sans que la barre avance


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2021)

@ *Minatanguy*

Où en es-tu de ta réinstallation de Big Sur ?


----------



## Mickael (9 Septembre 2021)

Bonsoir macomaniac,

Me voilà de retour et l'opération terminée.
Si je comprends bien, aucune donnée supplémentaire n'a pu être clonée...


```
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    2.0G   1.3G   707M    65%   45162 4294922117    0%   /
devfs           206k   206k     0B   100%     696          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2      5.2M   5.2M     0B   100%      27 4294967252    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk3      524k   147k   377k    29%       5 4294967274    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk4      524k   147k   377k    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk5      524k   156k   369k    30%      11 4294967268    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk6      2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk7      524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk8      524k   307k   217k    59%      21 4294967258    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk9       13M   5.9M   6.7M    48%      85 4294967194    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk10     4.2M   4.0M   180k    96%     329 4294966950    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk12     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk13     524k   188k   336k    36%      11 4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk14     524k   164k   360k    32%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk15     1.0M   184k   864k    18%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk16     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk17     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk18     524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk19     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk0s2    999G   740G   259G    75% 1082149 4293885130    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
/dev/disk20s2   1000   499G   500G    50%  772943 4294194336    0%   /Volumes/Clone
-bash-3.2#
```

Cela voudrait-il dire que je peux dire adieu à 241 Go de données ? Peut-on determiner desquelles il s'agit ? Ou bien peut-être que ce sera la surprise !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2021)

Aucun changement : toujours *241 Go* de déficit.

- veux-tu qu'on mesure les groupements de fichiers dans *Macintosh HD* et dans *Clone* --> pour savoir où se localisent les déficits du clone ?​


----------



## Mickael (9 Septembre 2021)

Oui, 
On peut faire ça.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2021)

Voici les commandes à passer (l'une après l'autre) :

```
/Vol*/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Vol*/Mac*/*
/Vol*/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Vol*/Clone/*
```

le segment initial : */Vol*/Mac*/usr/bin/du* s'explique par le fait que l'utilitaire de mesure des fichiers *du* (*d*isk_*u*sage) est absent des utilitaires d'un OS de secours démarré --> on ne peut donc pas l'appeler directement dans le *terminal* d'une session de secours > mais il faut aller le chercher à sa localisation dans le volume de macOS *Macintosh HD*

les commandes mesurent en *Gi* (*gibibytes* : base 2 - la seule mesure disponible avec *du*) --> les objets de 1er rang de *Macintosh HD* > puis de *Clone*. Commandes très lentes > d'autant plus qu'il y a davantage de données à mesurer --> attends chaque fois le retour de *-bash-3.2#* en signal de fin.

Poste les retours.


----------



## Mickael (9 Septembre 2021)

Je n’ai toujours pas le retour de la première commande. Le Mac s’est mis en veille (écran noir). Dois-je recommencer ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2021)

Ça paraît préférable. Quand tu passes une des 2 commandes --> au bout d'un laps de temps de latence > tu as un affichage progressif des objets mesurés (comme *Applications* > *Library* etc. > chacun précédé de sa mesure en *Gi*.


----------



## Mickael (9 Septembre 2021)

J’ai désormais deux lignes de plus sous la commande. Je peux donc laisser comme ça j’imagine? Et attendre le retour de [-bash-3.2#] ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2021)

Oui : la commande est super-lente.


----------



## Mickael (9 Septembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Oui : la commande est super-lente.


J’aurais peut-être dû dans ce cas lancer la commande "caffeinate" d’abord ? 
Combien de temps cela peut-il prendre en tout ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2021)

Fais un clic simple sur la fenêtre du *terminal* > puis presse les *2* touches *⌘N* (*command N*) pour ouvrir un *2è* *terminal* en parallèle. Tu peux passer la commande :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```

dans cette *2è* fenêtre que tu laisses ouverte

Le processus de la commande est lent en soit > et spécialement quand il faut mesurer des objets de grande taille (en grandeur de fichiers) comme le dossier *Users* (Utilisateurs) qui contient ton dossier de compte.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2021)

Note : comme la commande *du* adresse le catalogue des fichiers du système de fichiers *jhfs+* formateur du volume-cible > si ce catalogue est corrompu --> il se peut encore que les mesures peinent à la tâche.


----------



## Mickael (9 Septembre 2021)

D’accord. Est-ce que ça vaut la peine que j’attende ou bien je ferai mieux d’aller me coucher et de poster le tableau demain matin ?


----------



## Mickael (9 Septembre 2021)

Ma souris sans fil s’est déconnectée. Je n’arrive pas à faire en sorte qu’elle se reconnecte…

Bon, impossible de la faire fonctionner. 
Je vais me procurer une souris USB pour pouvoir continuer.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2021)

D'accord. Reprends les choses tranquillement avec une souris filaire.

- relance le *terminal* et commence par passer la commande :​

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```

qui empêchera ton Mac de s'enformir (écran compris)

- puis repasse (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes de mesure des groupements de fichiers des volumes :​

```
/Vol*/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Vol*/Mac*/*
/Vol*/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Vol*/Clone/*
```

et poste les tableaux obtenus.


----------



## Mickael (10 Septembre 2021)

Bonsoir @macomaniac 

J’ai branché une souris filaire mais le curseur n’est toujours pas de retour… 
Impossible de cliquer n’importe où.
Comment est-ce que je peux m’en sortir ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2021)

Éteins ton Mac de force (pression continue sur le bouton d'alimentation). Puis rallume-le avec les touches *⌘R* pressées pour réouvrir la session de secours --> tu ne récupères pas un pointeur ?


----------



## Mickael (10 Septembre 2021)

Je n’osais pas l’éteindre de force. Mais ça m’a permis de retrouver le pointeur.
Je relance les commandes de mesure.


----------



## Mickael (11 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour macomaniac,

Nous y voilà, voici les tableaux :


```
-bash-3.2# /Vol*/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Vol*/Mac*/*
 28G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Applications
4,0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Informations sur l’utilisateur
6,8G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Library
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Network
6,8G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System
407G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users
4,0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Volumes
7,9M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Z.mach_kernel
2,5M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/bin
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/cores
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/dev
4,0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/etc
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/home
4,0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/net
8,5G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/private
1,1M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/sbin
4,0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/tmp
702M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/usr
4,0K    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/var
-bash-3.2# /Vol*/Mac*/usr/bin/du -sh /Vol*/Clone/*
 30G    /Volumes/Clone/Applications
4,0K    /Volumes/Clone/Informations sur l’utilisateur
7,4G    /Volumes/Clone/Library
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/Network
 10G    /Volumes/Clone/System
407G    /Volumes/Clone/Users
4,0K    /Volumes/Clone/Volumes
7,9M    /Volumes/Clone/Z.mach_kernel
4,7M    /Volumes/Clone/bin
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/cores
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/dev
4,0K    /Volumes/Clone/etc
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/home
4,0K    /Volumes/Clone/installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Volumes/Clone/net
8,5G    /Volumes/Clone/private
2,4M    /Volumes/Clone/sbin
4,0K    /Volumes/Clone/tmp
1,2G    /Volumes/Clone/usr
4,0K    /Volumes/Clone/var
-bash-3.2#
```

J'ai bien essayé de les interpréter mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a plus de données sur le clone, ce qui n'est pas logique.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2021)

Excellentes nouvelles pour toi -->

- voici la source réduites à l'essentiel :​

```
28G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Applications
6,8G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Library
6,8G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/System
407G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users
8,5G    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/private
702M    /Volumes/Macintosh HD/usr
```
- et voici la destination réduite au même essentiel :​

```
30G    /Volumes/Clone/Applications
7,4G    /Volumes/Clone/Library
 10G    /Volumes/Clone/System
407G    /Volumes/Clone/Users
8,5G    /Volumes/Clone/private
1,2G    /Volumes/Clone/usr
```

partout le clone est supérieur dans les dossiers-Système et égal (407 Gi = *437 Go*) en ce qui concerne le répertoire Utilisateurs qui contient tes données de compte.

Aucune déperdition donc. Il semble qu'il y ait eu une sur-occupation de blocs sur la source > en excès sur la taille des fichiers catalogués --> et que ce ne se soit pas répercuté lors de la copie des fichiers.

- paré pour la suite : après la *r*ecopie --> *r*eformatage > *r*éinstallation > *r*écupération du clone à la fin - ce qui donne le cycle des « *4 r* » ?​


----------



## Mickael (11 Septembre 2021)

Malheureusement je travaille toute la journée. J’imagine que ça prendra pas mal de temps, on pourra commencer dès ce soir si ça te convient.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2021)

D'accord : à ce soir.


----------



## Mickael (11 Septembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> D'accord : à ce soir.


Est ce que j’aurais besoin cette fois ci d’une connexion wi-fi ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2021)

Après le reformatage > tu vas en avoir besoin dans la phase réinstallation > car cela implique le téléchargement de *5,2 Go* de composants d'installation de High Sierra depuis le serveur Apple de récupération. Si une connexion partagée du Mac avec un iPhone fonctionne bien en terme de navigation (Safari) > elle peut s'avérer plus problématique pour supporter ce téléchargement.


----------



## Mickael (11 Septembre 2021)

Bien. Je suis donc confronté à un nouveau problème puisque je n’ai pas du tout de box chez moi, et donc pas du tout de wi-fi.
J’ai donc le choix entre déplacer mon Mac - et donc le rééteindre - pour l’emmener chez quelqu’un qui possède une box, soit d’essayer de tenter quand même avec le partage depuis mon iPhone. Laquelle est la meilleure solution ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2021)

On peut tenter le coup avec ta connexion partagée d'abord. Tu n'as qu'à dire quand tu es disponible.


----------



## Mickael (11 Septembre 2021)

Bonsoir macomaniac, 
Me voilà enfin. Si tu le souhaite, on peut commencer. 
Surtout n’hésite pas à me dire si tu préfères le faire à un autre moment.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2021)

Maintenant ça va. Avant le reformatage > rappelle-moi : c'est bien l'OS High Sierra qui est proposé à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" ?


----------



## Mickael (11 Septembre 2021)

Oui, c’est bien ça.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2021)

Il arrive qu'un reformatage (comme celui qu'on va effectuer) compromette la partition de secours collatérale. Ce qui fait qu'en cas de redémarrage pfuiittt ! plus de partition de secours. Comme rien ne dit que l'installation que tu vas lancer après le reformatage réussisse --> tu pourrais donc te retrouver sans possibilité de ré-ouvrir une session de secours High Sierra. Je te propose donc avant le reformatage de sauvegarder le volume de secours High Sierra démarré => à une petite partition qu'on va créer sur le disque de ton DDE. En cas de problèmes => tu serais assuré de pouvoir démarrer sur ce clone d'OS de secours High Sierra.

- passe d'abord la commande :​

```
df
```

qui affiche les propriétés des volumes montés

Poste le tableau => que je voie l'index d'appareil actuel du volume *Clone*.


----------



## Mickael (11 Septembre 2021)

Très bien. Voilà le tableau:


```
-bash-3.2# df
Filesystem   512-blocks       Used Available Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    3906216    2485800   1381360    65%   45162 4294922117    0%   /
devfs               402        402         0   100%     696          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2        10240       8752      1488    86%      24 4294967255    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk4         1024        288       736    29%       5 4294967274    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk5         1024        288       736    29%       7 4294967272    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk6         1024        304       720    30%      11 4294967268    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk7         4096        280      3816     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/tmp
/dev/disk8         1024        280       744    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk9         1024        592       432    58%      21 4294967258    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk10       24576       7208     17368    30%      94 4294967185    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk11        8192       7104      1088    87%     230 4294967049    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk13        4096        280      3816     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk14        1024        360       664    36%      11 4294967268    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk15        1024        320       704    32%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk16        2048        488      1560    24%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk17       12288        344     11944     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk18       12288        344     11944     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
/dev/disk19        1024        280       744    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk20        4096        280      3816     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
/dev/disk3s2 1952853344  975572792 977280552    50%  772943 4294194336    0%   /Volumes/Clone
/dev/disk0s2 1951845952 1446184768 505661184    75% 1082149 4293885130    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2021)

*Clone* est indexé *disk3s2* actuellement. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk3s2 990g jhfs+ BOOT 0b
```

(le *0* de *0b* = zéro) la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) *Clone* à *990 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOT* de *10 Go*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Mickael (11 Septembre 2021)

Voilà:


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil resizeVolume disk3s2 990g jhfs+ BOOT 0b
Resizing to 990000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk3s2 Clone
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk3s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Clone appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk3s3 as a 9 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk3s2 Clone
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   990.0 GB   disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS BOOT                    9.7 GB     disk3s3
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2021)

Parfait. Enchaîne avec la commande :

```
asr restore --s / --t /Vol*/BOOT --erase --noprompt
```

(respecte les doubles tirets *--*) la commande appelle l'utilitaire *asr* (*a*pple_*s*oftware_*r*estore) à répliquer le volume de secours démarré *OS X Base System* (désigné par son point de montage */*) => au volume *BOOT* qu'on vient de créer. *BOOT* va être reformaté > renommé *OS X Base System* comme la source > restauré d'un OS de secours High Sierra de *1,3 Go* > rendu démarrable à la fin par l'inscription d'un chemin de démarrage sur son en-tête. 2 passes : *Restoring* > *Verifying* - la progression en chacune marquée par tranches de *10%*

Poste le retour quand tu auras récupéré *-bash-3.2#* en signal de fin.


----------



## Mickael (11 Septembre 2021)

Le retour:


```
-bash-3.2# asr restore --s / --t /Vol*/BOOT --erase --noprompt
    Validating target...done
    Validating source...done
    Validating sizes...done
    Restoring  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
    Verifying  ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
    Remounting target volume...done
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2021)

Parfait. Voici la situation --> ton DDE porte 2 volumes : *Clone* qui contient un clone valide de *Macintosh HD* > et *OS X Base System* (ci-devant *BOOT*) qui contient un clone démarrable d'OS de secours High Sierra. Tu es paré contre tout incident.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```

(*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande reformate *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Mickael (11 Septembre 2021)

Le voici :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2021)

Reformatage bien effectué. Voici un petit tuto pour la suite des opérations -->


*a)* dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" --> à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* reformaté > ce qui va donner une installation propre.

*b)* en fin d'installation > après un redémarrage sur High Sierra installé de neuf et divers paramétrages > une page te propose de récupérer des données. Coche la case : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" > et choisis le volume *Clone* en source. L'Assistant de migration (en charge ici) va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > des applications > des réglages --> n'exclus rien et lance.  Une récupération par l'Assistant de migration est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.

=> évidemment > la phase *b)* de récupération reste conditionnée par ta capacité d'effectuer l'installation de la phase *a)*. Phase* a)* impliquant d'abord le téléchargement de *5,2 Go* de composants d'installation de High Sierra. Tu vas bien voir si ça passe en connexion partagée...


----------



## Mickael (11 Septembre 2021)

L’installation de macOS est lancée. Ça va prendre un certain bout de temps on dirait. Je reviens vers toi dès que j’en sais plus.


----------



## Mickael (12 Septembre 2021)

Ça y est @macomaniac 

Me voilà en phase *b. *
J’ai cru comprendre en lisant des messages plus anciens qu’il ne fallait pas mettre à jour iTunes lors du transfert. 
On me propose justement de le mettre à jour. J’ignore la proposition ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2021)

Déjà content pour toi --> car ça veut dire qu'une réinstallation propre de High Sierra a déjà réussi. Tu en étais à la récupération des données du *Clone* via l'Assistant de migration.

- dans les OS un peu anciens > effectivement une mise-à-jour d'iTunes se trouvait proposée par l'Assistant de migration --> mise-à-jour qui plantait la migration. Je présume que tu auras préféré ignorer cette proposition empoisonnée.​


----------



## Mickael (12 Septembre 2021)

En effet j’ai préféré ignorer. Cela fait par contre maintenant quelques heures que le Mac a redémarré, affichant le logo pomme et la barre de chargement qui une fois terminée s’est figée..


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2021)

Si rien de bouge : n'hésite pas à éteindre ton Mac de force encore. Puis rallume-le et laisse-le démarrer tout seul sans option au clavier.

- tu n'auras qu'à dire où en sont les choses.​


----------



## Mickael (12 Septembre 2021)

Bon, je l’ai donc forcé à éteindre puis redémarré. Je suis retombé sur *transfert dès informations*. Il restait quelques minutes puis j’ai pu réouvrir ma session. J’ai affiché sur le bureau :

Clone
OS X Base System
C’est ce qui se trouve sur mon DDE j’imagine ? Que dois-je faire désormais ? Je peux débrancher le DDE du Mac ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2021)

Content pour toi !

- confirmes-tu avoir récupéré une session conforme dans ses données et préférences ?​​- les 2 volumes *Clone* & *OS X Base System* sont effectivement ceux du DDE. Tu peux les démonter et débrancher le DDE. Et prendre ensuite une décision concernant l'usage que tu veux en fairre.​


----------



## Mickael (12 Septembre 2021)

J’ai en effet retrouvé ma session, quasiment comme avant. 
J’ai tout de même perdu pas mal de photos, mais ça n’est pas très grave.

Que me conseilles-tu de faire avec le DDE? Je pourrais laisser une sauvegarde du Mac dessus au cas où.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2021)

Tu pourrais utiliser ton DDE en sauvegarde de ton volume *Macintosh HD* en effet. Soit en en faisant la destination de sauvegardes Time Machine (application gratuite native dont tu as un panneau dans les *Préférences Système*) > soit en utilisant un logiciel de clonage (comme Carbon Copy Cloner) pour mettre à jour régulièrement un clone démarrable (licence à payer alors).


----------



## Mickael (12 Septembre 2021)

Très bien, je vais certainement créer une sauvegarde Time Machine.

Dans tout les cas, je te suis infiniment reconnaissant pour ton aide, ta patience et ta réactivité. 
Ce que tu as fais pour moi - et plein d’autres personnes d’après ce que j’ai vu - est tout bonnement incroyable ! 
As-tu fais de l’informatique ton métier ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2021)

Je n'ai ni formation ni profession en informatique. Je m'amuse à résoudre de "petits crimes informatiques" en utilisant une méthode de raisonnement à la Sherlock Holmes et le terminal en guise de loupe ou de pistolet.


----------



## Mickael (12 Septembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je n'ai ni formation ni profession en informatique. Je m'amuse à résoudre de "petits crimes informatiques" en utilisant une méthode de raisonnement à la Sherlock Holmes et le terminal en guise de loupe ou de pistolet.


Impressionnant ! Tu as pourtant tellement de connaissances, les différentes commandes, savoir déchiffrer tout ces tableaux…
Tu as donc appris tout ça tout seul ! 
Tu es vraiment extraordinaire, et très gentil en plus de ça.

Si tu le souhaites, tu peux m’envoyer ton adresse en MP, je t’enverrais avec plaisir une bouteille de vin, du chocolat ou autre pour te remercier.

Encore une petite question, lorsque tu dis "démonter", je dois aller dans Utilitaire de disque > choisir le disque > "démonter" ? 
Ou bien est-ce une autre opération ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2021)

Tu sélectionnes les volumes affichés sur le Bureau et tu fais *⌘E* (*command E*) au clavier --> pour démonter les volumes.


----------



## Mickael (12 Septembre 2021)

C’est fait. Je débranche le DDE et je pourrais l’utiliser normalement dès maintenant ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2021)

Quand tu utilises le Finder comme je viens de te le décrire pour démonter des volumes > le Finder en profite pour déconnecter le disque porteur de ces volumes (s'il s'agit d'un périphérique) > c'est-à-dire pour le désattacher de son attachement logique au Système du Mac. Tu peux donc débrancher physiquement le périphérique sans aucun problème.

- tu peux faire ce que tu veux du DDE à présent. En commençant par reformater le volume *Clone* avant de faire une sauvegarde TM quand tu le voudras.​


----------



## Mickael (12 Septembre 2021)

D'accord. Je dois m'y prendre comment pour reformater le volume Clone ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2021)

Ta session ouverte > rebanche le DDE. Tu trouves un Terminal at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```

qui affiche le tableau des disques

Poste ce tabelau => que je revoie le DDE.


----------

